# Lace Party: WIP's and things, with Lurker 2



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Greetings Lace Party-ers and guests.
A very big Thank you to DeEtta (Belle1)for the last two weeks of Shetland Shawl challenge- it has been most interesting, although I have only been following along. I have cribbed the next paragraph from the last opening
"A note to the newcomers: the Lace Party grew out of a workshop hosted by Dragonflylace (a/k/a DFL). The workshop is still here on KP. Everyone is welcome to join us as often as you like at the Lace Party. We share our daily goings-on and, of course, our knitting projects. We do love to see photos, finished projects or WIPÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂ¢ÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂs. If you have a question, just ask; someone is sure to answer. Every two weeks, on a pre-arranged schedule, someone hosts a new Lace Party. Sometimes we work on the same project, but we always share whatever we are working on ÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂ¢ÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂ lace or not. We hope you will join us."
My personal WIP's are mostly shown below, although I have a Sashay shawl I hope to finish for a friend's sixtieth birthday tomorrow as highest priority.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Re: the previous Fortnight Lace party --> I had fun (2 tries) getting KP site to work on Mozilla Firefox browser.

Dad just found the newer 3-in-1 HP Inkjet printer he bought for himself. I'll have some stable photos soon...if I can figure out how to get both on a computer with limited USB ports...

Plug into the front USB is what I think would work...only leave one slot for Flash drives... :sm13:

I need ideas for border stitch on this: http://www.knittingfool.com/StitchIndex/StitchDetail.aspx?StitchID=2383 Japanese Feather and Fan stitch

Straight garter??? 5/7/9 stitches???


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Beautiful picture of the heron Bev .
Many good pictures thank you Sue and Barbara .You are both having a whale of a time especially Sue !Wonderful yarn .
Will follow you soon Julie .
DeEtta you did us proud ,thank you.
It is amazing how they squeeze those cruise ships into narrow straits .


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Karen ..there is a good edge on the First Gift design which Elizabeth designed .Perhaps she would allow you to use it .It is very flat and different .


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Mmmm see I am already here after all !


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Great wips, Julie. Hinterland looks wonderful :sm24:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Love your WIP's, Julie. Hinterland is going to be grand. Loving the color on that one.

Thanks, Ann. 

Karen, I love the Japanese feather stitch. Not sure how I would do the edge.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Great wips, Julie. Hinterland looks wonderful :sm24:


Thank you Norma- it is very simple - just the garter stitch, and the drop stitch row- it is the colour that makes it!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Love your WIP's, Julie. Hinterland is going to be grand. Loving the color on that one.
> 
> Thanks, Ann.
> 
> Karen, I love the Japanese feather stitch. Not sure how I would do the edge.


Thank you, Bev- I chose the colours- it is rather fantastic having the yarn dyed for you.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> Re: the previous Fortnight Lace party --> I had fun (2 tries) getting KP site to work on Mozilla Firefox browser.
> 
> Dad just found the newer 3-in-1 HP Inkjet printer he bought for himself. I'll have some stable photos soon...if I can figure out how to get both on a computer with limited USB ports...
> 
> ...


What about something like this stitch pattern - one row of it with some garter rows inbetween to space it out?


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, Bev- I chose the colours- it is rather fantastic having the yarn dyed for you.


They are beautiful, Julie!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> They are beautiful, Julie!


They are lovely!


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Toni ...I thought Karen had a pattern in mind and was asking about a border but that is a lovely pattern which you have shown .


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

TLL said:


> What about something like this stitch pattern - one row of it with some garter rows in between to space it out?


I know...
*-* = purl
*|* = knit
*O* = YO

...which leaves the bottom two:


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

annweb said:


> Toni ...I thought Karen had a pattern in mind and was asking about a border but that is a lovely pattern which you have shown .


I was...but we know all are into collecting patterns...so additional are ALWAYS entertained/wanted. :sm23:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

The projects are coming along very nicely, Julie. Love the gansey.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Julie, I don't think KP will let me attach as many photos as I have WIP's, LOL! Looking forward to seeing more of your weaving project, and of course your Gansey is superb.

Karen, yep, pattern collector. I have binders filled with patterns. If only I could live long enough  But when the zombie apocalypse happens and we have no electricity I won't be bored, lol.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Thanks Julie for starting us off, your WIPS are looking great!!! I'm so sorry everyone that I haven't caught up on DeEtta's Shetland Shawl part 2 yet. I will read everything. I'm hoping everyone is ok. ???????? Ros


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> What about something like this stitch pattern - one row of it with some garter rows inbetween to space it out?


I love this stitch pattern Toni, I don't think I've seen it before, it's very pretty. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Julie, I don't think KP will let me attach as many photos as I have WIP's, LOL! Looking forward to seeing more of your weaving project, and of course your Gansey is superb.
> 
> Karen, yep, pattern collector. I have binders filled with patterns. If only I could live long enough  But when the zombie apocalypse happens and we have no electricity I won't be bored, lol.


I know what you mean Melanie, I can't get my head around anything at the moment so the WIPs are feeling left out and forgotten and I have had a bad case of castonitis instead. I've been knitting little dresses and a jumper for a 4 year old.????


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Greetings Lace Party-ers and guests.
> A very big Thank you to DeEtta (Belle1)for the last two weeks of Shetland Shawl challenge- it has been most interesting, although I have only been following along. I have cribbed the next paragraph from the last opening
> "A note to the newcomers: the Lace Party grew out of a workshop hosted by Dragonflylace (a/k/a DFL). The workshop is still here on KP. Everyone is welcome to join us as often as you like at the Lace Party. We share our daily goings-on and, of course, our knitting projects. We do love to see photos, finished projects or WIPÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂ¢ÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂs. If you have a question, just ask; someone is sure to answer. Every two weeks, on a pre-arranged schedule, someone hosts a new Lace Party. Sometimes we work on the same project, but we always share whatever we are working on ÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂ¢ÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂ lace or not. We hope you will join us."
> My personal WIP's are mostly shown below, although I have a Sashay shawl I hope to finish for a friend's sixtieth birthday tomorrow as highest priority.


Thanks, Julie, for getting us going on the next couple of weeks. Your projects all look great. I'll be working my many WIPs and trying to finish some of them up. :sm02:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Very cute dresses Ros. So nice that you have people to knit for.

That is a neat stitch Toni.

I have a FO to share! It is not much, just a garter stitch shawl with a basic lace edge, but it is finished! One ball of sock yarn.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Julie, I don't think KP will let me attach as many photos as I have WIP's, LOL! Looking forward to seeing more of your weaving project, and of course your Gansey is superb.
> 
> Karen, yep, pattern collector. I have binders filled with patterns. If only I could live long enough  But when the zombie apocalypse happens and we have no electricity I won't be bored, lol.


Me, too, Melanie, on all you said! :sm02:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> I know what you mean Melanie, I can't get my head around anything at the moment so the WIPs are feeling left out and forgotten and I have had a bad case of castonitis instead. I've been knitting little dresses and a jumper for a 4 year old.????


They are all lovely, Ros! :sm24:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Very cute dresses Ros. So nice that you have people to knit for.
> 
> That is a neat stitch Toni.
> 
> I have a FO to share! It is not much, just a garter stitch shawl with a basic lace edge, but it is finished! One ball of sock yarn.


Well done, Melanie!!! It looks great! :sm24:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Very cute dresses Ros. So nice that you have people to knit for.
> 
> That is a neat stitch Toni.
> 
> I have a FO to share! It is not much, just a garter stitch shawl with a basic lace edge, but it is finished! One ball of sock yarn.


Thank you Melanie, I'm not actually knitting them for anyone, I just wanted to knit them, so I will probably just give them to my darling GD Keira-Lee to put away for much later. If she doesn't end up having any children, I've told her to do what she likes with them. ????

Your FO is gorgeous Melanie, I love it. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> They are all lovely, Ros! :sm24:


Thank you Pam. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

I had a few days with this little guy and his Mum recently. ????


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Looking good!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

I had to go to the shops a couple of days ago for some groceries. The last stop was the newsagents and then went straight to the car park to leave. As we are almost out of the car park I realised that I had lost my purse. After retracing our steps (only a short distance from the newsagents to the car park) and frantic searching, my hubby saw the guy who collects the trolleys with my purse. He found it in a trolley, so whomever picked up my purse took out all my cash and threw it into an empty trolley. I am grateful that they didn't toss it in the bin. The thought of replacing my driver's license, bank cards etc was really upsetting me. Any way my darling hubby decided to buy me a new handbag and a new wallet and they were having a sale, so bargains galore and I get to throw out my old ones. They were in need of replacing anyway and the thought of someone going through my purse was not a very nice feeling. From the time I lost my purse to the time it was found was less than 10 minutes. That person must have been right behind me!!! ????????


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> I had a few days with this little guy and his Mum recently. ????


Yay, a great photo of Jackson! And who is his little friend? She's adorable, too! :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Yay, a great photo of Jackson! And who is his little friend? She's adorable, too! :sm02: :sm02:


Thanks Pam, his little friend is Meiah, she is adorable. ????


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> I was...but we know all are into collecting patterns...so additional are ALWAYS entertained/wanted. :sm23:


So, what I was thinking, when my brain starting running off on me, was that the beautiful Japanese stitch pattern was going to be your body and that you were asking about suggestions for a stitch pattern for the border. When I found this one, http://static.knittingparadise.com/upload/2016/7/17/614135-595fa8_unique_shell_stitch.jpg, it seemed like a few garter rows, one repeat of rows 1 - 12 of this stitch pattern, a few more garter rows and then whatever you decided for the edge. ....so, now you know where my brain went. It is just a thought. Were you thinking a few rows of garter stitch would be your border? Then add an edge? I'm sorry if I misunderstood..


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

RosD said:


> I had to go to the shops a couple of days ago for some groceries. The last stop was the newsagents and then went straight to the car park to leave. As we are almost out of the car park I realised that I had lost my purse. After retracing our steps (only a short distance from the newsagents to the car park) and frantic searching, my hubby saw the guy who collects the trolleys with my purse. He found it in a trolley, so whomever picked up my purse took out all my cash and threw it into an empty trolley. I am grateful that they didn't toss it in the bin. The thought of replacing my driver's license, bank cards etc was really upsetting me. Any way my darling hubby decided to buy me a new handbag and a new wallet and they were having a sale, so bargains galore and I get to throw out my old ones. They were in need of replacing anyway and the thought of someone going through my purse was not a very nice feeling. From the time I lost my purse to the time it was found was less than 10 minutes. That person must have been right behind me!!! ????????


That is so scary! I am glad you didn't have to replace all of your important documents.

Recently, I set mine down and didn't even realize that I'd walked off without it. When my DH got a call from someone that had found it a few minutes later, I was totally in shock. I couldn't believe that I had done that.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

I meant to say that I love how your Gansey is coming along, Julie. This one is going so fast!

Melanie and Ros, your projects are great! Our little man is growing up much too quickly!!!

That stitch pattern was found on pinterest. I have been finding a LOT of Russian and Japanese stitch patterns on there lately. They are so unique and beautiful!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> That is so scary! I am glad you didn't have to replace all of your important documents.
> 
> Recently, I set mine down and didn't even realize that I'd walked off without it. When my DH got a call from someone that had found it a few minutes later, I was totally in shock. I couldn't believe that I had done that.


I know!!! I'm always so careful and always check, I guess that's why I realised I'd lost it so quickly. The thing that annoyed me is I hand in everything, if I'm behind someone and they drop something I catch up to them and give it back. I'm so glad I didn't have to replace anything and luckily for me I only withdrew a small amount. I was thinking of withdrawing enough to pay a bill, but I decided to pay it online instead. I would like to think the person who took it needed it more than I did, but I doubt it. I just think they are not very nice at all. I'm glad you found yours Toni. I was feeling quite ill about it all. ????


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

RosD said:


> I know what you mean Melanie, I can't get my head around anything at the moment so the WIPs are feeling left out and forgotten and I have had a bad case of castonitis instead. I've been knitting little dresses and a jumper for a 4 year old.????


Ros -- these are so darling. Really like your base pattern for the dresses and I like that you mix up the stitch patterns too. Glad Jane is doing okay.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Wanted to check in...went to an amazing Art Festival today for the Peninsula Art League...some wonderful art work shown by all types of artists/crafters...had lots of fun. Working on a blanket where I combine some of the dishcloth patterns from downcloverlaine...she has wonderful bibs and cloths for children and babies. So its a bit fussy and I'm not sure I am approaching it correctly, but the idea is to put 9 different patterns together...put a knitted-as-you-go border and use different colors for each square. I don't want it sewn together at the end, so I am trying to do each one across as if you would do them all one color but change the colors. I am using white for the border and the first row of colors showed the white from the stitch below...guess this was to be expected, but trying to decide if I like it. Plus, I have 5 working balls of yarn going across at a time white - blue - gray - red - white for the first level of squares...wow...I need to show pictures of this one. Plus I am still working on the Estonian Piece...still not sure it is going to work...

Take care all...a great start for WIP's


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

RosD said:


> I know!!! I'm always so careful and always check, I guess that's why I realised I'd lost it so quickly. The thing that annoyed me is I hand in everything, if I'm behind someone and they drop something I catch up to them and give it back. I'm so glad I didn't have to replace anything and luckily for me I only withdrew a small amount. I was thinking of withdrawing enough to pay a bill, but I decided to pay it online instead. I would like to think the person who took it needed it more than I did, but I doubt it. I just think they are not very nice at all. I'm glad you found yours Toni. I was feeling quite ill about it all. ????


I can imagine that you were feeling so badly. We can hope that the person that took you money really needed it. I'm just glad that you have everything else and that you are ok. I was incredibly blessed that the person that found mine was so honest.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> Wanted to check in...went to an amazing Art Festival today for the Peninsula Art League...some wonderful art work shown by all types of artists/crafters...had lots of fun. Working on a blanket where I combine some of the dishcloth patterns from downcloverlaine...she has wonderful bibs and cloths for children and babies. So its a bit fussy and I'm not sure I am approaching it correctly, but the idea is to put 9 different patterns together...put a knitted-as-you-go border and use different colors for each square. I don't want it sewn together at the end, so I am trying to do each one across as if you would do them all one color but change the colors. I am using white for the border and the first row of colors showed the white from the stitch below...guess this was to be expected, but trying to decide if I like it. Plus, I have 5 working balls of yarn going across at a time white - blue - gray - red - white for the first level of squares...wow...I need to show pictures of this one. Plus I am still working on the Estonian Piece...still not sure it is going to work...
> 
> Take care all...a great start for WIP's


What a fun day, DFL! I can't wait to see photos of this project!!! :sm17:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Glad to see you, Ros. Your sweater and little dresses are gorgeous! There's that sweet Jackson. Ah, Meiah. Very sweet also.

Melanie, love your shawl. The colors are great. 

Oh, no, Norma. So sorry for the experience. It is never a good one. Glad you do not have to replace all your cards etc. Sorry you lost some money. It is a scary and very unsettling thing.

DFL, sounds like a fun blanket. Yes, pictures please when possible. 

We went for a walk this afternoon and OH MY!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> Wanted to check in...went to an amazing Art Festival today for the Peninsula Art League...some wonderful art work shown by all types of artists/crafters...had lots of fun. Working on a blanket where I combine some of the dishcloth patterns from downcloverlaine...she has wonderful bibs and cloths for children and babies. So its a bit fussy and I'm not sure I am approaching it correctly, but the idea is to put 9 different patterns together...put a knitted-as-you-go border and use different colors for each square. I don't want it sewn together at the end, so I am trying to do each one across as if you would do them all one color but change the colors. I am using white for the border and the first row of colors showed the white from the stitch below...guess this was to be expected, but trying to decide if I like it. Plus, I have 5 working balls of yarn going across at a time white - blue - gray - red - white for the first level of squares...wow...I need to show pictures of this one. Plus I am still working on the Estonian Piece...still not sure it is going to work...
> 
> Take care all...a great start for WIP's


DFL -- how amazing that we are going in parallel paths. I did several of Elaine's (downcloverlaine) bibs last Spring. Had done some before and once again fell in love with the whimsy of her patterns. At that time, I decided to do a blanket and actually talked with her asking if anyone else had done one. She said that up to this point no one had and she would love to see pictures -- so be sure to show your results. In any case, I had decided to do mine in knitPicks Sport Weight cotton, ordered some sample colors and even designed the thing. My plan is to do a double knit with a dark royal blue for the borders around the frames, and to alternate an apple green with white as the stockinette frame. I decided to use the doubleknit technique so that I could avoid the knit/purl patterning. Have done the swatches, ordered the yarn and received it a couple of weeks ago. I think the hardest part so far was deciding which of the critters to use in the blanket. I decided to do a 4x4 design so I had to winnow all the pattern choices down to only 16. I'm anxious to get to it, but need to finish a couple of things first so hope to get started before end of summer.

I think it is remarkable that our thoughts are so parallel. Amazing isn't it!!! The next project I'm going to do is an Estonian-style stole with tons of nupps. Never having done a project with them, I'm a bit intimidated, but with your tutorial I think I can get it accomplished.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

TLL said:


> So, what I was thinking, when my brain starting running off on me, was that the beautiful Japanese stitch pattern was going to be your body and that you were asking about suggestions for a stitch pattern for the border. When I found this one, http://static.knittingparadise.com/upload/2016/7/17/614135-595fa8_unique_shell_stitch.jpg, it seemed like a few garter rows, one repeat of rows 1 - 12 of this stitch pattern, a few more garter rows and then whatever you decided for the edge. ....so, now you know where my brain went. It is just a thought. Were you thinking a few rows of garter stitch would be your border? Then add an edge? I'm sorry if I misunderstood..


I can either have a fancy "edge" or the garter/moss-stitch border. There are no firm rules that I know of as long as you allow for the # of stitches. I don't want to do an increase/decrease without a VERY good reason...no fudging allowed unless it is actually containing *CHOCOLATE*. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:

Maybe I'm not creating a true design...but combining the different named stitch patterns and not messing up is what becomes important, no?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ros, it is lovely to hear from you. You have been missed.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Melanie, you FO is very pretty :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ros, those are very pretty dresses. Jackson and his friend have brightened my day. The purse experience was very scary. I am so sorry about that.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bev, great photos. I love seeing your birds :sm24:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

You have a nice range of WIPs there, Julie. Love your FOs Ros and sorry for your nasty experience being robbed - nice to see Jackson again though. I like your shawl, Melanie - those sock yarns don't need much in the way of pattern to look really effective, do they.
De-Etta I have enjoyed reading through all of your REALLY useful tutorials. I have everything saved for when the muse strikes.
Sorry to hear that some of you have been feeling poorly and hope that you have recovered now. Tanya I have enjoyed reading about your garden - your pleasure shines through.
I have been reading to catch up with all your goings on - as I suspected internet access in France was very poor and in fact was lost completely for a while. I felt sorry for the owner of the gite who lived on site; her phone line and internet connection were linked so she felt very cut off, especially as she needed to check for booking enquiries. Even when fixed our connection was spasmodic - I don't think the thick stone walls helped. But we had a lovely holiday and I will try to sort out some photos to show you. We seem to have been super busy since we got back which is why I have been lurking - reading but not commenting.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I have just received a PM from Admin that the Lace Party this week has been moved to 'Pictures'. I have written in protest, is it going to bother anyone? Has everyone found their way here?


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Bev, as always I love your photos. ???? 
And of course I love all of he photos. 

Mel, love your marble bathroom tile. 

Julie, you have many projects going on. Perhaps later I will post a pic of the socks I am currently knitting. I have today off from work as I have spent the weekend at my sister's home at the NJ shore. Unfortunately we can't do too much as my other sister is here and she always brings her dog who is not very well trained..........we can't leave her alone at all. So next time I come I may just have to ignore my sisters and just do my own thing, like take a ride to the beach for a change.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Very cute dresses Ros. So nice that you have people to knit for.
> 
> That is a neat stitch Toni.
> 
> I have a FO to share! It is not much, just a garter stitch shawl with a basic lace edge, but it is finished! One ball of sock yarn.


That is a pretty shawl, the edge gives it just the definition it needs to make it pop.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

RosD said:


> I know what you mean Melanie, I can't get my head around anything at the moment so the WIPs are feeling left out and forgotten and I have had a bad case of castonitis instead. I've been knitting little dresses and a jumper for a 4 year old.????


I don't know any little girl who wouldn't want to wear those sweet things.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

RosD said:


> I had to go to the shops a couple of days ago for some groceries. The last stop was the newsagents and then went straight to the car park to leave. As we are almost out of the car park I realised that I had lost my purse. After retracing our steps (only a short distance from the newsagents to the car park) and frantic searching, my hubby saw the guy who collects the trolleys with my purse. He found it in a trolley, so whomever picked up my purse took out all my cash and threw it into an empty trolley. I am grateful that they didn't toss it in the bin. The thought of replacing my driver's license, bank cards etc was really upsetting me. Any way my darling hubby decided to buy me a new handbag and a new wallet and they were having a sale, so bargains galore and I get to throw out my old ones. They were in need of replacing anyway and the thought of someone going through my purse was not a very nice feeling. From the time I lost my purse to the time it was found was less than 10 minutes. That person must have been right behind me!!! ????????


I hate to say you were lucky they only took the money, but.....that is scary how quickly that can happen.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Chris and Norma, for your comments on the sandhill cranes.

Julie, I fear I am a major part of the problem with photos. The link still brings us here. I had no trouble finding us. What does everyone else think?


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Chris and Norma, for your comments on the sandhill cranes.
> 
> Julie, I fear I am a major part of the problem with photos. The link still brings us here. I had no trouble finding us. What does everyone else think?


Pictures does seem like an odd place to put LP. I used the link from the last LP because I don't read the digest every day.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I can't understand the logic of putting LP in pictures......we have some pictures so :sm07:


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have just received a PM from Admin that the Lace Party this week has been moved to 'Pictures'. I have written in protest, is it going to bother anyone? Has everyone found their way here?


JUlie -- it doesn't both me, but we have LP where they ask us to put it. I think they need to make a single decision and stick to it. Vacillation is not useful.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Thank you Pam, Ros, Toni, Norma, Linda, and Barbara. It was my TV watching project. I still managed to mess up some of the garter rows - missed a YO, lol. I have about 4 yards of yarn left. I have a few balls of sock yarn that I don't want for socks so am trying some one ball shawls.

So glad all the thieves took was cash Ros. Replacing ID and bank cards is tedious and sometimes difficult. Hope you like your new bag. 

Do post a photo DFL, you know how we love photos  Carrying five balls? That is a lot of untangling. 

Sandies!!

Julie - I find my way to the LP via the link provided in the last LP. Then I just watch the topic. If I get dropped I just go into my 'watched topics' section. So no biggie for me where admin puts it. Agree it should stay in 'group activities' though for newcomers.

DH came home late from dinner so I watched some TV and finished two more rows of Gerda. Next clue it blossoms from just under 300 stitches to almost 700 so those rows are going to take a bit more time. The increases are in the transition rows, then 140 rows of the 700 stitch rows. I am going to be working on this one for a while, lol.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Gasp! Correction on Gerda's next clue - 864 stitches per round. Oh boy that is a lot of stitches!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

> This is an automated notice.
> 
> Your topic "Lace Party: WIP's and things, with Lurker 2" was moved
> from "Swaps, KALs, Periodicals, Group Activities" section
> ...


This just came in from Admin- I am wondering if they read their emails at all!? I have not yet replied to it.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Re: the previous Fortnight Lace party --> I had fun (2 tries) getting KP site to work on Mozilla Firefox browser.
> 
> Dad just found the newer 3-in-1 HP Inkjet printer he bought for himself. I'll have some stable photos soon...if I can figure out how to get both on a computer with limited USB ports...
> 
> ...


I like this lace pattern. Looks like an interesting one to do. It would also work for a scarf or vest/sweater..


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Wow! Those Sandhill Cranes are amazing! Thank you, Bev! I have never seen them before. :sm02:

DFL and DeEtta, both of those blankets sound so sweet. It will be fun to see them progress. :sm24:

DeEtta, remember to keep your nupp loops l-o-o-s-e and you will be just fine. I can't wait to see what you are going to do with them!!!!!!! Estonian lace is so gorgeous, and Shetland and Orenburg and ...... :sm17:

Karen, enjoying the ride, with the chocolate :sm17: is the goal. Right? :sm24: Have fun with whatever stitch patterns you decide to use however you decide to put them together. :sm02:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> What about something like this stitch pattern - one row of it with some garter rows inbetween to space it out?


Like this stitch pattern, too. It is unique


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> This just came in from Admin- I am wondering if they read their emails at all!? I have not yet replied to it.


Are you up early or up late?

I have never figured out why threads get changed, since I always click on new topics I do manage to find most everything.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> I know what you mean Melanie, I can't get my head around anything at the moment so the WIPs are feeling left out and forgotten and I have had a bad case of castonitis instead. I've been knitting little dresses and a jumper for a 4 year old.????


Beautiful work Ros. Especially love the look of the top one's pattern.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Very cute dresses Ros. So nice that you have people to knit for.
> 
> That is a neat stitch Toni.
> 
> I have a FO to share! It is not much, just a garter stitch shawl with a basic lace edge, but it is finished! One ball of sock yarn.


Simple works, especially with a variegated yarn. That looks like a good size shawl for one skein.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> I meant to say that I love how your Gansey is coming along, Julie. This one is going so fast!
> 
> Melanie and Ros, your projects are great! Our little man is growing up much too quickly!!!
> 
> That stitch pattern was found on pinterest. I have been finding a LOT of Russian and Japanese stitch patterns on there lately. They are so unique and beautiful!


Thanks Toni! It has not been touched for days now- with the shenanigans going on about my hip. Can't recall whether I've mentioned here, I am now waiting to hear from the Cardiology team, because of my faulty heart valve. I am trying to get Ann's pair of gloves knitted, now that all I have to do with the Sashay scarf is sew in the ends. I got nearly two rows completed on the weaving (yesterday), once the second glove is completed, it will be the Guernsey again!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Are you up early or up late?
> 
> I have never figured out why threads get changed, since I always click on new topics I do manage to find most everything.


Both really! I've slept for a number of hours, but am in the habit of waking around 12 or 1 in the night, and being unable to settle back down- it is a time I miss my darling the most, as I was in the habit of snuggling into his bed then, and we would talk, or he would massage my aches, until we both fell asleep again- it is so hard when you are not coping with the finality of a death, rather the intransigence of his family.(not letting or helping him contact me)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> The projects are coming along very nicely, Julie. Love the gansey.


Thanks Barbara- I was hoping others would post their WIP's too!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Julie, I don't think KP will let me attach as many photos as I have WIP's, LOL! Looking forward to seeing more of your weaving project, and of course your Gansey is superb.
> 
> Karen, yep, pattern collector. I have binders filled with patterns. If only I could live long enough  But when the zombie apocalypse happens and we have no electricity I won't be bored, lol.


Possibly, Melanie! I know it won't accept more than 10 at a time! And thanks!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Barbara- I was hoping others would post their WIP's too!


Mine are pretty boring right now. Stockinette stitch. I'll take a pic of the finished pattern to show where it is headed.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thanks Julie for starting us off, your WIPS are looking great!!! I'm so sorry everyone that I haven't caught up on DeEtta's Shetland Shawl part 2 yet. I will read everything. I'm hoping everyone is ok. ???????? Ros


I am glad you found this thread ok, Ros, you've been lurking a little, perhaps?!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Mine are pretty boring right now. Stockinette stitch. I'll take a pic of the finished pattern to show where it is headed.


Stocking stitch has it's place, Barbara! It helps conserve yarn and you can reach the goal faster- the sleeves on the Guernsey will be mostly stocking stitch.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> I know what you mean Melanie, I can't get my head around anything at the moment so the WIPs are feeling left out and forgotten and I have had a bad case of castonitis instead. I've been knitting little dresses and a jumper for a 4 year old.????


They are lovely, Ros, and I am sure Keira Lee will treasure them1


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Thanks, Julie, for getting us going on the next couple of weeks. Your projects all look great. I'll be working my many WIPs and trying to finish some of them up. :sm02:


That sounds great Pam- don't forget to show us!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Very cute dresses Ros. So nice that you have people to knit for.
> 
> That is a neat stitch Toni.
> 
> I have a FO to share! It is not much, just a garter stitch shawl with a basic lace edge, but it is finished! One ball of sock yarn.


It has striped nicely Melanie! Good long colour runs, obviously!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> I had to go to the shops a couple of days ago for some groceries. The last stop was the newsagents and then went straight to the car park to leave. As we are almost out of the car park I realised that I had lost my purse. After retracing our steps (only a short distance from the newsagents to the car park) and frantic searching, my hubby saw the guy who collects the trolleys with my purse. He found it in a trolley, so whomever picked up my purse took out all my cash and threw it into an empty trolley. I am grateful that they didn't toss it in the bin. The thought of replacing my driver's license, bank cards etc was really upsetting me. Any way my darling hubby decided to buy me a new handbag and a new wallet and they were having a sale, so bargains galore and I get to throw out my old ones. They were in need of replacing anyway and the thought of someone going through my purse was not a very nice feeling. From the time I lost my purse to the time it was found was less than 10 minutes. That person must have been right behind me!!! ????????


I lost track of my wallet the other day- for hours I was hunting for it- found it in the Kitchen, of all places- it's not a nice feeling, sorry your money was stolen but at least you got all your cards back- it is such a hassle when you have to get them all stopped and replaced.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thanks Pam, his little friend is Meiah, she is adorable. ????


They are both adorable!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Glad to see you, Ros. Your sweater and little dresses are gorgeous! There's that sweet Jackson. Ah, Meiah. Very sweet also.
> 
> Melanie, love your shawl. The colors are great.
> 
> ...


Did not see the photos first time round, Bev! How lovely they are -birds and pics!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Stocking stitch has it's place, Barbara! It helps conserve yarn and you can reach the goal faster- the sleeves on the Guernsey will be mostly stocking stitch.


Here are my vacation WIP's:

The first picture is the stockinette stitch project. It is a little heavier than fingering weight alpaca and looks black but is navy with some cranberry threads spun into the yarn. The pattern is from a book by Vicki Square called Light & Layered Knits.

The second is mercerized cotton from Bernat called Cassino that is double stranded. I unwound them to get the right gauge. That yarn has been discontinued. The pattern is from book 11 by Elsebeth Lavold called the Sunnyside Collection that I found for $2 at a fiber festival.

Both yarns were gifts, nice!

Funny story while I was winder the yarn, I still wasn't feeling too good and was sitting in a bar stool in my kitchen and watching tv shows on Amazon Prime. My Fitbit thought I was walking by the swinging of my arm and before I knew it, I was at 13000 steps. Somehow, I don't think I got the same benefit as walking that many steps. :sm02:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> You have a nice range of WIPs there, Julie. Love your FOs Ros and sorry for your nasty experience being robbed - nice to see Jackson again though. I like your shawl, Melanie - those sock yarns don't need much in the way of pattern to look really effective, do they.
> De-Etta I have enjoyed reading through all of your REALLY useful tutorials. I have everything saved for when the muse strikes.
> Sorry to hear that some of you have been feeling poorly and hope that you have recovered now. Tanya I have enjoyed reading about your garden - your pleasure shines through.
> I have been reading to catch up with all your goings on - as I suspected internet access in France was very poor and in fact was lost completely for a while. I felt sorry for the owner of the gite who lived on site; her phone line and internet connection were linked so she felt very cut off, especially as she needed to check for booking enquiries. Even when fixed our connection was spasmodic - I don't think the thick stone walls helped. But we had a lovely holiday and I will try to sort out some photos to show you. We seem to have been super busy since we got back which is why I have been lurking - reading but not commenting.


Good to have you back with us Linda! We can be so dependent on luxuries like the internet! So glad that it was a lovely holiday- for someone who spent more than five years learning the language, I've never had the chance to travel there. Would be interesting to see how much I've retained.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Bev, as always I love your photos. ????
> And of course I love all of he photos.
> 
> Mel, love your marble bathroom tile.
> ...


I think a lot of us have several on the go, Chris! I'd love to see your socks! That is annoying when dogs don't behave- Ringo has started nipping the lady who comes in while I shower- she spends too much time playing with him- and it's not the easiest to control. The woman I hope will be coming regularly to help with the housework was much better with him- she has two dogs- and he behaved far better with her.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Chris and Norma, for your comments on the sandhill cranes.
> 
> Julie, I fear I am a major part of the problem with photos. The link still brings us here. I had no trouble finding us. What does everyone else think?


Bev, I am sure it's not your fault!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Pictures does seem like an odd place to put LP. I used the link from the last LP because I don't read the digest every day.


It is not the place we normally are in!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I can't understand the logic of putting LP in pictures......we have some pictures so :sm07:


Exactly. I know Norma is having to bake on a sweltering day- hoping it is not as hot as they forecast!


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> DFL -- how amazing that we are going in parallel paths. I did several of Elaine's (downcloverlaine) bibs last Spring. Had done some before and once again fell in love with the whimsy of her patterns. At that time, I decided to do a blanket and actually talked with her asking if anyone else had done one. She said that up to this point no one had and she would love to see pictures -- so be sure to show your results. In any case, I had decided to do mine in knitPicks Sport Weight cotton, ordered some sample colors and even designed the thing. My plan is to do a double knit with a dark royal blue for the borders around the frames, and to alternate an apple green with white as the stockinette frame. I decided to use the doubleknit technique so that I could avoid the knit/purl patterning. Have done the swatches, ordered the yarn and received it a couple of weeks ago. I think the hardest part so far was deciding which of the critters to use in the blanket. I decided to do a 4x4 design so I had to winnow all the pattern choices down to only 16. I'm anxious to get to it, but need to finish a couple of things first so hope to get started before end of summer.
> 
> I think it is remarkable that our thoughts are so parallel. Amazing isn't it!!! The next project I'm going to do is an Estonian-style stole with tons of nupps. Never having done a project with them, I'm a bit intimidated, but with your tutorial I think I can get it accomplished.


Wow...we really need to keep this little bit of a thread going...I have it written out, because I started a little thread elsewhere on KP and so many were interested. I did a sample of one square with the bordering that I wanted. "Double Knitting" would be wonderful, but alas, I have already started mine...maybe the next one will be double knit. I have decided to try to get the little patterns that are more embossed than outlined so I have to work on which squares I want.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> JUlie -- it doesn't both me, but we have LP where they ask us to put it. I think they need to make a single decision and stick to it. Vacillation is not useful.


I am glad you are following DeEtta, and not bothered by the listing, I do agree about the vacillation- the computer they have has a very sophisticated system it can answer PM's but it is still machine logic.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Thank you Pam, Ros, Toni, Norma, Linda, and Barbara. It was my TV watching project. I still managed to mess up some of the garter rows - missed a YO, lol. I have about 4 yards of yarn left. I have a few balls of sock yarn that I don't want for socks so am trying some one ball shawls.
> 
> So glad all the thieves took was cash Ros. Replacing ID and bank cards is tedious and sometimes difficult. Hope you like your new bag.
> 
> ...


That is exactly why I was concerned Melanie- we have a lot we have not heard from in ages Joy (Forrestsmum1) excepted, how are they supposed to find us, there are just so many 'Newest Topics'!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Here are my vacation WIP's:
> 
> The first picture is the stockinette stitch project. It is a little heavier than fingering weight alpaca and looks black but is navy with some cranberry threads spun into the yarn. The pattern is from a book by Vicki Square called Light & Layered Knits.
> 
> ...


I love your style, Barbara! These will be great.
Silly Fitbit!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Good to have you back with us Linda! We can be so dependent on luxuries like the internet! So glad that it was a lovely holiday- for someone who spent more than five years learning the language, I've never had the chance to travel there. Would be interesting to see how much I've retained.


You would probably be surprised, Julie. I did 7 years of French at school and didn't get to use it until about 7 years ago but I could make myself understood in supermarkets and restaurants and it came flooding back. I would say I can probably read it better than hear it but that may be because each time we go back it is to a different area with a slightly different accent. Slang moves on as well of course but this time I found I could follow a good bit of the guided tours in French but was also glad to have the English back up. I need to download my photos.

I have 2 wips to work on. First is Elizabeth's First Gift mkal - I'm at 46" of the shawl version. I have a zip up jacket to finish for the younger gs too. Actually I have a third come to think of it. I finally picked up the entrelac shawl started last year for Norma's party (I think). I found yarn to finish it off with a lacy edging and I'm about half way round that. Plenty to keep me busy but castonitis is calling - trying to resist for a little while longer.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Wow...we really need to keep this little bit of a thread going...I have it written out, because I started a little thread elsewhere on KP and so many were interested. I did a sample of one square with the bordering that I wanted. "Double Knitting" would be wonderful, but alas, I have already started mine...maybe the next one will be double knit. I have decided to try to get the little patterns that are more embossed than outlined so I have to work on which squares I want.


I was hoping the conversation would flow through.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> You would probably be surprised, Julie. I did 7 years of French at school and didn't get to use it until about 7 years ago but I could make myself understood in supermarkets and restaurants and it came flooding back. I would say I can probably read it better than hear it but that may be because each time we go back it is to a different area with a slightly different accent. Slang moves on as well of course but this time I found I could follow a good bit of the guided tours in French but was also glad to have the English back up. I need to download my photos.
> 
> I have 2 wips to work on. First is Elizabeth's First Gift mkal - I'm at 46" of the shawl version. I have a zip up jacket to finish for the younger gs too. Actually I have a third come to think of it. I finally picked up the entrelac shawl started last year for Norma's party (I think). I found yarn to finish it off with a lacy edging and I'm about half way round that. Plenty to keep me busy but castonitis is calling - trying to resist for a little while longer.


Looking forward to your photos, when you get the chance, Linda!
My first teacher when I was only just nine, was a nineteen year old from Paris, so my pronounciation is fairly 'pure' at school here I was always called on to demonstrate the 'back A' - but when trying to speak Maori, which I first encountered as an 11 year old, I keep coming back in Samoan!!!!! (result of all those years living with Fale!)


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev--you have such a fantastic assortment of wild life around you. Every day another adventure.

Ros--Horrible to have lost your purse but the good thing is they only took the money and you get a new purse out the event. Jackson is adorable still as he grows.

Toni--Lucky for you the purse was not totally disappeared. I know how totally discombululating it is when this happens.

DFL--your blanket sounds like lots of fun, even in the planning. If it was me, I might consider doing each square as in entrelac and attaching the new squares as I worked. Anything to avoid those intarsia strands hanging down and needing constant monitoring.

Need to check out that designer's patterns.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Regarding Admin's decision, I vote assertively NO!. We are an ongoing discussion group just like the Tea Party or Attic conversations. Pictures are a one time thing that disappear from the Digest daily. It will be very difficult/impossible for people to find us and even for us regulars is we are gone for a few days. This difference needs to be added to the argument.

Of course if Admin wants to cut us out, it is a very good tactic to obstruct and obscure.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

No photos but here is my list of active WIP's. There are plenty of non-active ones waiting their turn in the queue. 
- A Song in the Air MKAL - clue 1 - full circle in the round shawl
- Gerda MKAL - clue 3 - full circle in the round shawl
- First Gift MKAL - clue 3 - scarf


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Linda--glad to have you back and awaiting you pics.

Barbara--Love the long tunic sweater. Quite a stunner to think that every 'step' = a stitch--13,000 of them done one at a time! I counted stitches in my market bags a couple years ago and was astonished at the many 1000's of them per project. The numbers were up where yours is. And bigger projects can more than double that. Quite the effort there.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> Wow...we really need to keep this little bit of a thread going...I have it written out, because I started a little thread elsewhere on KP and so many were interested. I did a sample of one square with the bordering that I wanted. "Double Knitting" would be wonderful, but alas, I have already started mine...maybe the next one will be double knit. I have decided to try to get the little patterns that are more embossed than outlined so I have to work on which squares I want.


I found that I just couldn't resist her patterns -- so one afternoon I downloaded all of them. Then for a couple of weeks, I played with the printouts arranging them first this way and then that. I finally reached a conclusion (mostly because I needed to use my dining table to dining for what it is intended). When I first started exploring the concept, I had ideas for lot of colors, etc, but as I started thinking through the project, reality sat in and I think now I'm down to a manageable approach -- well, at least manageable for me I hope. But before I can move forward I need to finish the blanket I'm working on now, then do an Estonian-style stole which is a promised birthday present (of course birthday is already passed) and then design and make a burial gown for my Mom. I'm still hoping that maybe by fall I can get to the blanket.

Looking forward to seeing pictures.....


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Both really! I've slept for a number of hours, but am in the habit of waking around 12 or 1 in the night, and being unable to settle back down- it is a time I miss my darling the most, as I was in the habit of snuggling into his bed then, and we would talk, or he would massage my aches, until we both fell asleep again- it is so hard when you are not coping with the finality of a death, rather the intransigence of his family.(not letting or helping him contact me)


That is rough. At least I am fairly sure hubby will return from his business trips. Doesn't mean I don't miss him though.

Since I wake up fairly early that is when I get my hikes in (plus I don't need to be concerned with needing to stay out of the direct sun light). Or workout in my weight room. I do find a way to put the time to good use!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Funny story while I was winder the yarn, I still wasn't feeling too good and was sitting in a bar stool in my kitchen and watching tv shows on Amazon Prime. My Fitbit thought I was walking by the swinging of my arm and before I knew it, I was at 13000 steps. Somehow, I don't think I got the same benefit as walking that many steps. :sm02:


But you may pretend! We won't tell! :sm02:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lovely wips, Barbara :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Exactly. I know Norma is having to bake on a sweltering day- hoping it is not as hot as they forecast!


It is hotter than forecast but it is all the baking is cooling now :sm24:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Just took a peak at the downcloverlaine bib/dishcloth patterns. I can see how charming a blanket they would make in different colors and patterns. A great learning tool for a toddler, too. Lots of fun.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> That is rough. At least I am fairly sure hubby will return from his business trips. Doesn't mean I don't miss him though.
> 
> Since I wake up fairly early that is when I get my hikes in (plus I don't need to be concerned with needing to stay out of the direct sun light). Or workout in my weight room. I do find a way to put the time to good use!


It is tough! I would find it hard with a partner travelling I enjoyed the lifestyle we had- together most of the time, unless I was working or studying- Dementia is a very cruel illness.
Do you still run? as in your user name? my exercycle got boxed in over the weekend, but I am now almost fully unpacked, from last year's move, and the next load for the Hospice Shop sorted out. Then I should be able to get back on the bike. I get very bored with weights.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> It is hotter than forecast but it is all the baking is cooling now :sm24:


Golly, hotter than forecast! what did it reach? Glad the baking is done, but you have more tomorrow?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Regarding Admin's decision, I vote assertively NO!. We are an ongoing discussion group just like the Tea Party or Attic conversations. Pictures are a one time thing that disappear from the Digest daily. It will be very difficult/impossible for people to find us and even for us regulars is we are gone for a few days. This difference needs to be added to the argument.
> 
> Of course if Admin wants to cut us out, it is a very good tactic to obstruct and obscure.


The two PM's I have sent in response to the two PM's computer generated, remain unread as yet.
It took days before Norma was able to correct the title to her Lace Party.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie--here is something to lift your heart

http://www.theinternetpetvet.com/penguin-swims-5000-miles-to-see-man-who-saved-him/


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Golly, hotter than forecast! what did it reach? Glad the baking is done, but you have more tomorrow?


They forecast 26C and it was 28c. Forecast is for hotter tomorrow.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> They forecast 26C and it was 28c. Forecast is for hotter tomorrow.


And you are having to bake again? 
We had 5 days back in the 1990's where it sat at 35*C- my goodness that was hard going. We had a lot of days at 28* this summer and last- I get very indolent at such temperatures- spend most of it prone.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Golly, hotter than forecast! what did it reach? Glad the baking is done, but you have more tomorrow?


I shall be cooking again tomorrow but I don't need the oven. :sm24:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Regarding Admin's decision, I vote assertively NO!. We are an ongoing discussion group just like the Tea Party or Attic conversations. Pictures are a one time thing that disappear from the Digest daily. It will be very difficult/impossible for people to find us and even for us regulars is we are gone for a few days. This difference needs to be added to the argument.


I had not thought of that, Tanya. That is not acceptable. We want to be able to stay connected with each other and our past LPs.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Ronie, Toni, Julie, and all about the Sandhill Cranes. We have only just started to see them in our area. I never expected to see them so close and with a young one. 

Barbara, your WIP's look nice. 

Yes, Linda, welcome back.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I shall be cooking again tomorrow but I don't need the oven. :sm24:


I am very glad of that for you- but it will be hot work, none-the-less!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I shall be cooking again tomorrow but I don't need the oven. :sm24:


It has been brutal lately but the nites have been going down to the cool 60's. This a.m. it was a chilly 63*F when I got up. However, by 8a.m you can feel the heat barreling in. At least was able to do come cooking at those wee early hours. Hope you get a similar reprieve.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tamarque said:


> It has been brutal lately but the nites have been going down to the cool 60's. This a.m. it was a chilly 63*F when I got up. However, by 8a.m you can feel the heat barreling in. At least was able to do come cooking at those wee early hours. Hope you get a similar reprieve.


The forecast is for cooler later on in the week. It is unusual to have high temperatures here as we have sea breezes. Not today!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> The forecast is for cooler later on in the week. It is unusual to have high temperatures here as we have sea breezes. Not today!


It is the warmest year on record to date I understand. Records are continually being broken with increasing frequency. All I can say is how happy I am to be living at this latitude as the southern ones would see me completely dysfunctional for a good part of the year.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I love your style, Barbara! These will be great.
> Silly Fitbit!


Thanks, Julie!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Thanks, Julie!


 :sm24:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> But you may pretend! We won't tell! :sm02:


Such good friends here on KP


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Lovely wips, Barbara :sm24:


Thank you Norma, Bev and Tanya!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Here are a few pictures of my grandkids in the pool. Wes is 10 and Kobi is 6. It is funny sering Wes do muscle man, he is a string bean.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Here are a few pictures of my grandkids in the pool. Wes is 10 and Kobi is 6. It is funny sering Wes do muscle man, he is a string bean.


Lovely, though! Boys will be boys!?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Here are a few pictures of my grandkids in the pool. Wes is 10 and Kobi is 6. It is funny sering Wes do muscle man, he is a string bean.


Nice Barbara. They look like really sweet kids.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

No pictures but SOME of my wips are:
Forest Paths cowl
Stocking caps
Earl Gray Hot socks
There are others but they are out of sight and I am resisting casting on (mostly because the needles I need are in use!)

There is a mystery afghan. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/2016-mkal-afghan, not free now that is made of squares you might be interested in. There are some spoiler pictures of the first squares. I saw a swan, pelican, bird in flight. I want to make this but waiting to get caught up on some other projects. I was reminded of it by DeEtta and DFL's discussion.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Here are a few pictures of my grandkids in the pool. Wes is 10 and Kobi is 6. It is funny sering Wes do muscle man, he is a string bean.


Great photos, Barbara! :sm24:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Barbara - I had to set my FitBit to 'dominant hand' even though I wear it on my non-dominant hand. It was picking up my typing, lol. A couple of days back I was riding my bike and the FitBit went into manual sleep mode. It thought I was taking a nap, lol. But when I fly the helicopter it thinks I am running - eight to thirteen thousand steps an hour.

Toni - you should have Sandhill Cranes by the hundreds by you as they summer in that part of the world. If you see a Whooping Crane than that would be a real treat as there are only about 600 of them living. Slightly taller than a Sandie, all white with a nice bustle and a bit of red on the head, black wing tips (seen when flying).


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> No pictures but SOME of my wips are:
> Forest Paths cowl
> Stocking caps
> Earl Gray Hot socks
> ...


Hi Tricia! doesn't have to be photographic!

This is what I last wrote to Admin- I was getting a little terse.

'I am well aware of how to find my own Topics, that is not the point,
The Lace Party is correctly a 'Group Activity' but the way we run it individuals start it each two weeks, and often include their user name, as this allows us to identify, which Party is which, more easily. There is no logic in saying this is a topic specific to Lurker 2, as the computer (I presume) is attempting to declare.
I will not let this drop until I know it has been read by more than a robot system.
Lurker 2 (aka Julie)'


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Barbara - I had to set my FitBit to 'dominant hand' even though I wear it on my non-dominant hand. It was picking up my typing, lol. A couple of days back I was riding my bike and the FitBit went into manual sleep mode. It thought I was taking a nap, lol. But when I fly the helicopter it thinks I am running - eight to thirteen thousand steps an hour.
> 
> Toni - you should have Sandhill Cranes by the hundreds by you as they summer in that part of the world. If you see a Whooping Crane than that would be a real treat as there are only about 600 of them living. Slightly taller than a Sandie, all white with a nice bustle and a bit of red on the head, black wing tips (seen when flying).


How hilarious, Melanie! The Fitbit technology obviously needs some more thought!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hi Tricia! doesn't have to be photographic!
> 
> This is what I last wrote to Admin- I was getting a little terse.
> 
> ...


Go Girl!!!! I don't mind following the rules, but I want them consistently applied.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Go Girl!!!! I don't mind following the rules, but I want them consistently applied.


Thanks for the vote of confidence, DeEtta!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Not sure if this will work, but worth a try!

http://www.facebook.com/138938572858278/photos/a.1029909523761174.1073741847.138938572858278/1029909680427825/?type=3&theate

Virtual Yarns is a company run by Alice Starmore- her daughter is often her photographer.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hi Tricia! doesn't have to be photographic!
> 
> This is what I last wrote to Admin- I was getting a little terse.
> 
> ...


It is odd after all these months that they suddenly decided this was specific to a person unless the date included helps or that new software upgrade is placing topics differently.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> It is odd after all these months that they suddenly decided this was specific to a person unless the date included helps or that new software upgrade is placing topics differently.


I am waiting until Admin eventually gets around to reading their PM's!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Nice Barbara. They look like really sweet kids.


Thanks, Tanya. I love that Wes at 10 will sit in a chair and talk and talk to me. Now, it may be about video games but I treasure that time.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Great photos, Barbara! :sm24:


Thanks, Pam!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tamarque said:


> It is the warmest year on record to date I understand. Records are continually being broken with increasing frequency. All I can say is how happy I am to be living at this latitude as the southern ones would see me completely dysfunctional for a good part of the year.


I would be too, unfortunately.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Barbara - I had to set my FitBit to 'dominant hand' even though I wear it on my non-dominant hand. It was picking up my typing, lol. A couple of days back I was riding my bike and the FitBit went into manual sleep mode. It thought I was taking a nap, lol. But when I fly the helicopter it thinks I am running - eight to thirteen thousand steps an hour.
> 
> Toni - you should have Sandhill Cranes by the hundreds by you as they summer in that part of the world. If you see a Whooping Crane than that would be a real treat as there are only about 600 of them living. Slightly taller than a Sandie, all white with a nice bustle and a bit of red on the head, black wing tips (seen when flying).


That is funny, Melanie. I have mine set to my non-dominant hand.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Barbara, great GKs. I love the string bean :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Belle1 said:


> Go Girl!!!! I don't mind following the rules, but I want them consistently applied.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Go Girl!!!! I don't mind following the rules, but I want them consistently applied.


I completely agree!!! :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I disagree about rules. They need to make sense and if they don't they need to be changed which usually means speaking up, oftimes in multiple voices. I don't know how Admin 'thinks,' but clearly not very focused as in this case.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

It thundered here about 20" ago, greyed over and that seemed to drop the temps about 10*. It felt so good outside. Then the big drops began and that ended my taking advantage of this grey, cool. It is now raining steadily and hope it doesn't leave us with high humid upper 90's temps as predicted. Can really handle them being wrong.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

tamarque said:


> It thundered here about 20" ago, greyed over and that seemed to drop the temps about 10*. It felt so good outside. Then the big drops began and that ended my taking advantage of this grey, cool. It is now raining steadily and hope it doesn't leave us with high humid upper 90's temps as predicted. Can really handle them being wrong.


Isn't it supposed to get less humid by tomorrow after the storms move through?
ETA - that story about the penguin was too cute. Animals are amazing.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Isn't it supposed to get less humid by tomorrow after the storms move through?
> ETA - that story about the penguin was too cute. Animals are amazing.


Not following weather reports that closely but it went from 93-->76*F in about 15".

I thought people would really like that penguin story. It is very heartwarming and once again speaks to the sentient nature of animals.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Ok I didn't realize I was 10 pages behind...  I'll try to catch up... Julie great pics of your WIP's!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Ok I didn't realize I was 10 pages behind...  I'll try to catch up... Julie great pics of your WIP's!!!!!!


It happens very easily with our lot!!!! Thanks Ronie!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

The latest from Admin:-



Admin said:


> This is an automated notice.
> 
> Your topic "Lace Party: WIP's and things, with Lurker 2" was moved
> from "Pictures" section
> ...


So flap over!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Julie. You did a great job! So glad it settled quickly.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Well done, Julie. :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Julie. You did a great job! So glad it settled quickly.


Thanks Bev, I am relieved it is sorted!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Well done, Julie. :sm24:


Thanks, Norma! :sm24:


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Good to see the return of Linda .
Lovely GChildren Barbara .String bean may suddenly fill out .I started a sweater for youngest GS and held it against him last week .He has stretched sideways so I will be unpicking it all .
Pretty knitting Ros ,super pics Bev .Lovely shawl Melanie .Sorry My memory is failing and apologise to those I missed .Need to relieve my back by walking about .


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Babalou said:


> Funny story while I was winder the yarn, I still wasn't feeling too good and was sitting in a bar stool in my kitchen and watching tv shows on Amazon Prime. My Fitbit thought I was walking by the swinging of my arm and before I knew it, I was at 13000 steps. Somehow, I don't think I got the same benefit as walking that many steps.


Considering how fast I wind MY heavy cardboard tubes before use...you were burning the same amount of calories as at least half of 13K steps.

I just grabbed a 4-place USB attachment from Mom's computer (She's down to 8 USB-2.0 ports now)...and placed it into Mine/Dad's machine. I'm able to successfully print from his latest 3-in-1 HP printer. Now about 6 USB ports for Dad...and I'm thinking of retiring that other USB/mouse/keyboard equivalent. I might have a computer later that needs it...but not likely.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

I love all of the photos!!! What a great trip, Barbara!

Yeah! for LP getting put back into the Groups category.

Those cloverlaine critters are just too cute!

I wish we saw Sandhill Cranes here, Melanie. We have Great Blue Herons, the smaller white ones - name escapes me at the moment, that we see in the summer. Swans pass through in the Spring and Fall, but no cranes. :sm03:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

annweb said:


> Good to see the return of Linda .
> Lovely GChildren Barbara .String bean may suddenly fill out .I started a sweater for youngest GS and held it against him last week .He has stretched sideways so I will be unpicking it all .
> Pretty knitting Ros ,super pics Bev .Lovely shawl Melanie .Sorry My memory is failing and apologise to those I missed .Need to relieve my back by walking about .


My back feels the best when I get up and move around periodically. You go, girl! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Barbara, great GKs. I love the string bean :sm24:


Thanks, Norma, Ann and Toni.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Julie. You did a great job! So glad it settled quickly.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> The latest from Admin:-
> 
> So flap over!


Great going Julie. That was quick.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

I apologize for the picture maybe I can get a better one after I finish and bind off. This is Toni's Forest Paths mare with more repeats for a hood/cowl combination. I think it is going to work without having to hold or chase my hat. :sm24: And it won't be slipping off like a scarf.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Ann. Hope your back settles soon.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Looks good, Tricia.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Here are a few pictures of my grandkids in the pool. Wes is 10 and Kobi is 6. It is funny sering Wes do muscle man, he is a string bean.


Great pics of happy kids. :sm01:


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

A good idea Tricia .Sure saves running after hats !


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Great pics of happy kids. :sm01:


Thanks, Linda. My GD just asked me to teach her to knit. ????


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Looks good, Tricia.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Tricia--great going on the hooded cowl. Remember you asking about doing this conversion and looks like you succeeded. Terrific.

Barbara--isn't that the best feeling to have the grans ask you to teach them something, especially something that you love to do so much.

Ann--back problems are about the worst to suffer through. Aside from manipulation, have you tried Arnica both topically and internally? Other remedies would help, too.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Glad I finally made it over here. I must admit that I found a silly card game on line and have been wasting lots of time playing it.

Thanks for getting lp started for these two weeks Julie. Looks like your gloves are almost done and I love the Himterland shawl. Your guernseys are always fantastic! 

I am still working on the X Marks the Spot scarf and the First Gift shawl. 
I do have quite a few ufo's just hanging around, which I still have hopes of getting back to. 

Beautiful knitting as always Ros! Sorry about your purse being stolen. That is such an upset when you think of all the information the person can get from what we carry! 
Love seeing cute Jackson and his friend. 

Beautiful sock yarn shawl Melanie. Looks nice and cozy.

DFL, your baby blanket idea sounds like it will be beautiful, but quite a project to put together. Glad you had a good time at the art fair. 

Wonderful crane pictures Bev. You are so lucky to have all these wonderful creatures to observe in your walks!
Pg. 3


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Linda, glad you enjoyed your trip and look forward to seeing pictures.

Oh my Melanie, that is a lot of stitches coming up for Gerda. But it will be so gorgeous when done. 

Like both those sweaters you are working on Barbara. Nice colors you have chosen for them too. 
My Fitbit counts steps for me as I sit on the ride on lawnmower! I'm not sure if it's the vibrating or that I move my hand on the steering wheel. 
Your grandkids are adorable. 

Tricia, that blanket is really cute too. 

Julie, what gorgeous pictures on that FB site. 
Glad the "flap" is over and lp is back where it belongs


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Great going Julie. That was quick.


What got me is that Admin has not yet read my protest- these replies have to be generated by a very sophisticated system!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is tough! I would find it hard with a partner travelling I enjoyed the lifestyle we had- together most of the time, unless I was working or studying- Dementia is a very cruel illness.
> Do you still run? as in your user name? my exercycle got boxed in over the weekend, but I am now almost fully unpacked, from last year's move, and the next load for the Hospice Shop sorted out. Then I should be able to get back on the bike. I get very bored with weights.


Dementia is very cruel and I am sorry you are having to deal with it.

Yes, I am a runner, I hike, bike, kayak, make and clean my own trails, lift weights, etc. I guess you could say I like to stay active. More fun that way!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Babalou, your grand children have the right idea! Stay in the pool!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Glad I finally made it over here. I must admit that I found a silly card game on line and have been wasting lots of time playing it.
> 
> Thanks for getting lp started for these two weeks Julie. Looks like your gloves are almost done and I love the Himterland shawl. Your guernseys are always fantastic!
> 
> ...


Thank you ,kindly, Caryn! I am glad we are back in 'KAL's etc.
I am working up the cuff of glove #2.
Have just the stitching to do on the Sashay Scarf- although it looks more like a boa. Eva's birthday is today, but I probably won't see her till Friday.
Working on Hinterland through in the sittingroom, while I watch the telly.
The Guernsey is one I work, while on the computer.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Babalou said:


> That is funny, Melanie. I have mine set to my non-dominant hand.


What happens if you are ambidextrous?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> ...
> 
> Julie, what gorgeous pictures on that FB site.
> Glad the "flap" is over and lp is back where it belongs


Starmore has an excellent 'eye' as does her daughter.
Yes it is good we are where we should be!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Dementia is very cruel and I am sorry you are having to deal with it.
> 
> Yes, I am a runner, I hike, bike, kayak, make and clean my own trails, lift weights, etc. I guess you could say I like to stay active. More fun that way!


Equally cruel is his family's reaction to me- looking back I don't think they can ever have really accepted me. What is even worse- they are his sister's children, not his own, and they don't accept the church I choose to attend- ... Those whom God has joined, let no man put asunder... but that is exactly what they are doing, and they claim to be believing Christians.
You are lucky you can do all those activities- the Arthritis really has caught me on the hop. I used always walk. Not a jogger- not the right physique!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Barbara, so glad you will be able to pass on the love of knitting to your GD. 

Thanks, Caryn. I went back tonight and they are gone. Yesterday was definitely a gift! 

Julie, great pictures on the link. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Welcome back, Linda!

Your hoodie cowl is looking good, Tricia!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Barbara, so glad you will be able to pass on the love of knitting to your GD.
> 
> Thanks, Caryn. I went back tonight and they are gone. Yesterday was definitely a gift!
> 
> Julie, great pictures on the link. Thanks for sharing.


 :sm24: Glad you liked it!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Hope the walk helps your back Ann. There are a lot of back stretches and simple exercises that might help prevent future flareups.

Run4fitness - you are definitely active with that fun list! I hope to stay as active as I can for as long as I can.

I finished clue 3 of Gerda, yay!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Equally cruel is his family's reaction to me- looking back I don't think they can ever have really accepted me. What is even worse- they are his sister's children, not his own, and they don't accept the church I choose to attend- ... Those whom God has joined, let no man put asunder... but that is exactly what they are doing, and they claim to be believing Christians.
> You are lucky you can do all those activities- the Arthritis really has caught me on the hop. I used always walk. Not a jogger- not the right physique!


Sounds like my FIL. Since we moved to the west coast in 2000 I have not seen him. Hubby can go and visit all he wants, but I don't go. And he claims to be a Christian also.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Hope the walk helps your back Ann. There are a lot of back stretches and simple exercises that might help prevent future flareups.
> 
> Run4fitness - you are definitely active with that fun list! I hope to stay as active as I can for as long as I can.
> 
> I finished clue 3 of Gerda, yay!


Thanks! Want to come over and share a trail with me? I do share!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Hope the walk helps your back Ann. There are a lot of back stretches and simple exercises that might help prevent future flareups.
> 
> Run4fitness - you are definitely active with that fun list! I hope to stay as active as I can for as long as I can.
> 
> I finished clue 3 of Gerda, yay!


Well done, Melanie! :sm24:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Hope the walk helps your back Ann. There are a lot of back stretches and simple exercises that might help prevent future flareups.


:sm24: :sm24: :sm24:



> Run4fitness - you are definitely active with that fun list! I hope to stay as active as I can for as long as I can.


:sm24: :sm24: :sm24:



> I finished clue 3 of Gerda, yay!


:sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Thanks! Want to come over and share a trail with me? I do share!


Now that sounds like fun!  Though I tend to walk carefully and observantly taking occasional sm17: ) photos.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Sounds like my FIL. Since we moved to the west coast in 2000 I have not seen him. Hubby can go and visit all he wants, but I don't go. And he claims to be a Christian also.


Some of the most adamantly Christian can be so bigoted.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

TLL said:


> Welcome back, Linda!
> 
> Your hoodie cowl is looking good, Tricia!


Thank you. It was fun, easy and quick to do. It took longer as my knitting time got shorter. Then there has been a short rain season and I couldn'the work outside. This was much easier than the method I was thinking of trying


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

My turn for temptations:
Minnie Shawl (scarf) ... http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/minnie-7

LaLa's Simple shawl... http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lalas-simple-shawl - garter + stockinette stitch + yarn over lacey bits. Also good for any weight yarn.

Kiss shawl... http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/kiss-triangle-shawlette-2

Easy Peasey shawl... http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/easy-peazy-shawl-20

Baktus shawl... http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/crest-of-a-wave-baktus - another side to side knit shawl

I got these from another more-experienced knitter (who I think I met on an Amtrak train headed from Chicago to Indianapolis). I didn't have them listed on THIS hard drive...but as many as jscaplen lists...who can keep up? :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Thought I posted this already .Made for GS,s to carry phone and head phones .


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tricia, I can't wait to see it finished. :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Babalou said:


> Thanks, Linda. My GD just asked me to teach her to knit. ????


Wonderful. Mine have never shown any interest.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb said:


> Thought I posted this already .Made for GS,s to carry phone and head phones .


They are fun, Ann!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Melanie, I am glad you finished your clue :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

annweb said:


> Thought I posted this already .Made for GS,s to carry phone and head phones .


They are very cute :sm24:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Thanks, Linda. My GD just asked me to teach her to knit. ????


Yay! :sm24:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern links, Karen , some of them will be great for quick gifts.
Like your little bags, Ann - attractive and useful.

Well done on finishing Gerda clue 3, Melanie.
now who is doing the cowl - Chris? Anyhow it is looking good. Got it - Tricia not Chris.
Sorry your back is troubling you, Ann.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> Thought I posted this already .Made for GS,s to carry phone and head phones .


Very cute pouches. Did you do duplicate stitches for the letters?


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Thanks for comments re pouches .
No Tanya I knitted them in as I went .


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Bev ...your walks are punctuated with interesting shots .Keep 'em coming .
Do I need yarn ? NO ! This arrived this morning .Love the colours together .Plan on making a Watercolours and Lace pattern but am late joining the MKAL .


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Very pretty, Ann :sm24:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ann, those little pouches look great. And they are just the ticket for your GS.

Karen, I like the textures in the Easy Peasy Shawl. Thanks.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Barbara--isn't that the best feeling to have the grans ask you to teach them something, especially something that you love to do so much.


I am happy she is interested but she wants to start off making a sweater and I have yet to convince her she needs to practice. It will come, I am sure. Her other grandma knits, too, so she gets it from both sides.

Thanks, too, Bev.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> What happens if you are ambidextrous?


Hmmm, good question. I am definitely a lefty.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> My turn for temptations:
> Minnie Shawl (scarf) ... http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/minnie-7
> 
> LaLa's Simple shawl... http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lalas-simple-shawl - garter + stockinette stitch + yarn over lacey bits. Also good for any weight yarn.
> ...


Thanks for the inks, they are some nice choices.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

annweb said:


> Bev ...your walks are punctuated with interesting shots .Keep 'em coming .
> Do I need yarn ? NO ! This arrived this morning .Love the colours together .Plan on making a Watercolours and Lace pattern but am late joining the MKAL .


That will make a beautiful shawl. Love the colors.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Thanks! Want to come over and share a trail with me? I do share!


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Good work on your cowl Tricia.

Pretty yarn Ann.

Another day at work for me so I will check in with y'all later.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Ann. I will.  

I missed your yarn this morning. We must have been posting at the same time. Lovely colors.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

annweb said:


> Bev ...your walks are punctuated with interesting shots .Keep 'em coming .
> Do I need yarn ? NO ! This arrived this morning .Love the colours together .Plan on making a Watercolours and Lace pattern but am late joining the MKAL .


I'm sure the yarn was just "looking for a good home" and knew you were willing to adopt it!!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> Thanks for comments re pouches .
> No Tanya I knitted them in as I went .


Thanx for the info. Excellent work. Bet the kids love their
pouches.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> No pictures but SOME of my wips are:
> Forest Paths cowl
> Stocking caps
> Earl Gray Hot socks
> ...


Wow...now I am in real trouble...I love these as much or better than the ones I had picked out.....what to do now. these use about 49 or so stitches for the blocks and I only have 37 planned in the part that I have already done. ???? do I rip out and do these, or do I continue with what I have and do these later???? wow...don't know where to go from here. Also, I am probably going to have to take each one and make a chart from it. Whew??? that's a lot of work...But thanks for the reminder...I have it in my library.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Ros those are great dresses!! you do such beautiful work... how scary that must of been... loosing your purse like that... your right he had you pegged and took what he wanted then ran! I'm glad your hubby bought you a new one... that was so sweet of him.. 

Melanie that is so pretty.... and it looks like a nice quick knit too ... You had said at one point that you didn't wear them or didn't know what you were going to do with all the shawls you make... I have an idea.. Save them for when you retire then you can sell them.. they should bring a pretty penny by then and you can take a nice long vacation!! Or if you keep going like you are you can open a shop!! LOL

Toni I know that feeling.. a few years back hubby and I went to Taco Bell and I left my purse there.. it wasn't until Monday when I realized I didn't have it..  They never even called me... which I thought was a bit arogant of them.. LOL they obviously thought they were my only stop in town that weekend.. But I got it back and all the money was still there!! I got lucky. 

Bev those are great!! I have never seen a Sandhill Crane! now I am wondering what the difference between a Crane and Heron is???? both look the same but I bet they know the difference...LOL

I am convinced that someone in Admin made a mistake.. they clearly can't think that a LACE PARTY belongs in pictures..LOL I am upset with this new format because I don't know what all I must be missing if I missed the link to the new party to begin with!! I wish this would be fixed. I can only take for granted that the first post after MY last post is the right spot to start reading!! but I guess it isn't because I would of never missed the link


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Bev--you have such a fantastic assortment of wild life around you. Every day another adventure.
> 
> Ros--Horrible to have lost your purse but the good thing is they only took the money and you get a new purse out the event. Jackson is adorable still as he grows.
> 
> ...


That sounds great...but logistically, how would I do that, I mean join the squares on the sides...I get how to come to a point and do each one, but can't seem to figure out how to do it like intarsia, unless...they were going at different angles like an entrelac section...uhoh...mind going to all directions now!!!!!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> Wow...now I am in real trouble...I love these as much or better than the ones I had picked out.....what to do now. these use about 49 or so stitches for the blocks and I only have 37 planned in the part that I have already done. ???? do I rip out and do these, or do I continue with what I have and do these later???? wow...don't know where to go from here. Also, I am probably going to have to take each one and make a chart from it. Whew??? that's a lot of work...But thanks for the reminder...I have it in my library.


Make two blankets


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Tanya what a sweet story... we think of these animals as not connecting to us.. but they do.. and how lucky that man was to have such an amazing experience with this penguin :sm01: 

Barb great pics of the grands... they never grow out of that muscle man pose!! just a few weeks ago my Son sent me pics of him gaining weight and he did the same pose!! and he is 22 LOL it took me back to when the boys were tiny... hubby was a huge Wrestlemania fan and the boy's would play like they were one if the wrestlers..


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

I know that this may have already been discussed. But, I like to get in on MKALs when they are announce...when they are free. Does anyone have a source for finding these and keeping up with when they are first announce....I probably have asked this before...but I evidently didn't make a record of the answer if it was...so forgive if I am being repetitive!!!


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Ros those are great dresses!! you do such beautiful work... how scary that must of been... loosing your purse like that... your right he had you pegged and took what he wanted then ran! I'm glad your hubby bought you a new one... that was so sweet of him..
> 
> Melanie that is so pretty.... and it looks like a nice quick knit too ... You had said at one point that you didn't wear them or didn't know what you were going to do with all the shawls you make... I have an idea.. Save them for when you retire then you can sell them.. they should bring a pretty penny by then and you can take a nice long vacation!! Or if you keep going like you are you can open a shop!! LOL
> 
> ...


I agree Ronie...the new format is throwing me off also. We have always had the Lace Party in SWAPs...so I am not sure what happened...especially since the name of the topic began with "Lace Party"....there is only one thing I can think of...that each of us begins with a narrative and not post any pictures until we have some responses from others...that way, maybe it won't go to pictures. Maybe the computer will understand that better. :sm06: :sm07:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Great Cowl Tricia... and thanks for the great idea!! I might just need to make a large cowl for the windy days on the bridge.. I might even have one that would work


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

WOW made it through all 15 pages!!! 

DFL I love the idea of a blanket made using the dishcloth patterns.. I also love the idea of a cotton throw.. it feels so nice and heavy but not too hot! 

I personally think that someone (or a glitch) wasn't thinking when they placed the LP in the wrong spot.. I wonder what they would do if we ALL contacted them.. LOL probably cut us off completely.. that would not be good.. I am glad it is resolved now.. they sure know how to keep us on our toes.. 

It's good to see you run4fitness we have quite a few hikers and exercise enthusiasts in here too... plus many of us are from the Pacific Northwest... DFL just moved up here with us and is settling in... it is a great place to get outside since our temps don't reach the 100's very often... 

Ann those are very cute phone holders.. and that yarn is beautiful!! I'd love to get some or something with those colors in it.. 

Melanie it sounds like you are moving along!! you sure have large WIP's to work on... 

Tricia you have your share if WIP's also... I get nervous when the number of projects get up there too high.. LOL or maybe it is just my difficulty in multitasking.. LOL 

I still have the socks.. I am about to the point of the heel.. after that they should go quickly because it will be straight knitting in the round then... I do hope to have them done at some point this summer.. LOL I also now have June and July on the BON... to do..  I hate getting behind... and I am working on my sample of my Shetland Shawl.. then I'll start my full size one!!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Ronie. Some interesting facts about herons and cranes can be found here.

http://www.differencebetween.com/difference-between-cranes-and-vs-herons/

The neatest thing I read is that the cranes form lifelong bonds and help each other in rearing their young.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

DFL, I like the response (Melanie?) of solving your problem of how to choose which squares to use - make two blankets. :sm17:

Those are some fun and quick patterns, Karen. Thanks!

Ann, I'm sure that yarn needed you badly. :sm17: It is beautiful! I can't wait to see what you do with it. :sm24:

Ronie, a hoodie cowl does sound like a great idea for you. :sm24:

Have a great day, everyone!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

DFL - the MKAL's are hit or miss for me. I have a few groups on Ravelry that I watch regularly but no notification system. If someone comes up with one I'd be interested.

I was going to wear my Tea. Earl Grey. Hot. socks the other day. I had stopped putting in the beads early but not early enough. There are beads near the top of my sneaker cuffs. Sigh, I have to break some of my pretty blue beads.

A bit of a minor disaster during lunch today. I was knitting along and snapped another bamboo DPN (US 1's). I think I managed to salvage the dropped stitches. I put a piece of tape around the crack but trying to get lace weight yarn over a layer of tape is a no go. So I worked on Rapunzel for a few minutes.

Hope all enjoy the rest of the day,

Melanie


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> DFL - the MKAL's are hit or miss for me. I have a few groups on Ravelry that I watch regularly but no notification system. If someone comes up with one I'd be interested.
> 
> I was going to wear my Tea. Earl Grey. Hot. socks the other day. I had stopped putting in the beads early but not early enough. There are beads near the top of my sneaker cuffs. Sigh, I have to break some of my pretty blue beads.
> 
> ...


Ouch!!! ...in more ways than one...


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Welcome back, Linda! I'm so sorry that I keep missing your posts. I hope you had a fun trip. :sm02:


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Melanie ..shame anout the broken needle .
DFL I am sure I saw something in Ravelry about MKAL announcements .Incidentally the Vijay yarn seems to be stocked in a few places Unfortunately ordering from the states makes the yarn expensive once the customs get their hands on it .Hope walk4 fitness stays with us .


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> A bit of a minor disaster during lunch today. I was knitting along and snapped another bamboo DPN (US 1's). I think I managed to salvage the dropped stitches. I put a piece of tape around the crack but trying to get lace weight yarn over a layer of tape is a no go. So I worked on Rapunzel for a few minutes.
> 
> Hope all enjoy the rest of the day,
> 
> Melanie


You aren't the first one to lose a -3mm bamboo needle. I've quit ordering under-3mm needles in bamboo for that reason alone.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Ros those are great dresses!! you do such beautiful work... how scary that must of been... loosing your purse like that... your right he had you pegged and took what he wanted then ran! I'm glad your hubby bought you a new one... that was so sweet of him..
> 
> Melanie that is so pretty.... and it looks like a nice quick knit too ... You had said at one point that you didn't wear them or didn't know what you were going to do with all the shawls you make... I have an idea.. Save them for when you retire then you can sell them.. they should bring a pretty penny by then and you can take a nice long vacation!! Or if you keep going like you are you can open a shop!! LOL
> 
> ...


It was quite clear Ronie, they were automated notices- although it would seem that Admin has finally opened the PM I sent. 
I did not put a date in the title, that may have been part of the problem, does anyone have concerns about that?


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Ronie said:


> WOW made it through all 15 pages!!!
> 
> DFL I love the idea of a blanket made using the dishcloth patterns.. I also love the idea of a cotton throw.. it feels so nice and heavy but not too hot!
> 
> ...


Ronie, I am behind on BON too, forgot it. I am struggling to not cast on another project until something is finished. I even refuse to buy another set of needles to remove the temptation of be motivated to finish l especially a project I lost interest in.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ann--your yarn pic finally showed up. Thought I was losing it this morning when it was referenced and I couldn't find it. It is beautiful and looks very soft to the touch.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

dragonflylace said:


> I know that this may have already been discussed. But, I like to get in on MKALs when they are announce...when they are free. Does anyone have a source for finding these and keeping up with when they are first announce....I probably have asked this before...but I evidently didn't make a record of the answer if it was...so forgive if I am being repetitive!!!


DFL, Jane always found a lot of them so maybe has a system. I remember once she said she watched Ravelry where they post new items on the pattern page and hot right now. If you search groups on Ravary there is a group called kal fanatics that says there is a list of kals and MKALs that might be worth checking out or joining. Hope this helps get you started.
Some designers have frequent mkals. I think Jane had some favorites she followed. A pm to Jane, jscaplen, might get better answers.

Seems like i remember bunnymuff and Susanna IC as a couple. I do know if she found one she would check the designer'states designes to see if she liked them. Jane did a lot of test knitting too so may have had a list of designers who contacted her.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> That sounds great...but logistically, how would I do that, I mean join the squares on the sides...I get how to come to a point and do each one, but can't seem to figure out how to do it like intarsia, unless...they were going at different angles like an entrelac section...uhoh...mind going to all directions now!!!!!


I was thinking you do one square, slip stitch the first st of each row for easy picking up. On the second square every time you return to the beginning side, you K2Tog (one st from the new square + one st from the old square. You are not decreasing as you still have that last st on the needle. It will create a raise seam but you avoid the intarsia yarn mess in back as well as avoiding all those seams later on.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> It was quite clear Ronie, they were automated notices- although it would seem that Admin has finally opened the PM I sent.
> I did not put a date in the title, that may have been part of the problem, does anyone have concerns about that?


No problem but I thought that might have been part of the problem too.it was the one thing I saw consistent in recent titles that was missing.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Melanie--this bamboo small needles are really giving you a time there. I would agree with? and go with metal ones. They can bend, at least my Knit Picks ones did very easily, but at least they don't break. My Addi Lace 1.5 (was supposed to be a #1) appears very sturdy.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ah, my Victorian Lace Today book just arrived. It was an inexpensive used hardback but is in mint condition and it is a beautiful book. Can't wait to get into it.

Wound up with 2 solid knitting hours today. Car had to go into the dealer for a recall problem so I got to sit and knit for over 2 hours. Haven't done that in such a long time now. Hard to fathom that I had been knitting 6-8-10 hours a day for the longest time.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Melanie--this bamboo small needles are really giving you a time there. I would agree with? and go with metal ones. They can bend, at least my Knit Picks ones did very easily, but at least they don't break. My Addi Lace 1.5 (was supposed to be a #1) appears very sturdy.


Even with crochet hooks/tatting needles you can still do the stitches as needed.

Maybe time for a Chiaogoo circular order/purchase?! I know that Mom will eventually get a few larger sized for HER needs.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

I love my ChiaGoo metal lace circular needles!!! I only have a couple of sizes, not US 1, so I can't give any experience about tiny ones, but the US 4 and 6 are wonderful! (3.5mm and 4.0mm)

The KAL Fanatic Group on Ravelry was one I was going to suggest checking into. They do not send out notices (I don't get any anyway), but that might be a good place to look.

I'm so glad you could relax and enjoy some knitting time, Tanya. :sm01: I'm thinking that would have been pretty refreshing for you about now. :sm24:


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

DFL on the home page of Ravelry there is a spot about MKALs .It is listed on the right hand side .


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Have been having a good time at Jane's.

Here is a view from Jane's backyard over Mortier Bay.

The flowers are pitcher plants, Newfoundland's official flower.

Sue


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Hope you have a super time together Sue .I am so relieved to see Tango as I was afraid to ask about him incase I upset Jane .


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> Bev ...your walks are punctuated with interesting shots .Keep 'em coming .
> Do I need yarn ? NO ! This arrived this morning .Love the colours together .Plan on making a Watercolours and Lace pattern but am late joining the MKAL .


Pretty yarn. I have a couple of skeins I need to find a project for. How is your back doing?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> I love my ChiaGoo metal lace circular needles!!! I only have a couple of sizes, not US 1, so I can't give any experience about tiny ones, but the US 4 and 6 are wonderful! (3.5mm and 4.0mm)
> 
> The KAL Fanatic Group on Ravelry was one I was going to suggest checking into. They do not send out notices (I don't get any anyway), but that might be a good place to look.
> 
> I'm so glad you could relax and enjoy some knitting time, Tanya. :sm01: I'm thinking that would have been pretty refreshing for you about now. :sm24:


Yes, it is refreshing. Like a new experience :sm02:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue--gorgeous, spaceous view. Can understand someone living there totally.

Glad you are connecting with Jane and hope all is well with her. It must be quite wonderful to meet in person after all the verbal connections for so long. I am sure you must be diving into her yarn room and spending time knitting together.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Have been having a good time at Jane's.
> 
> Here is a view from Jane's backyard over Mortier Bay.
> 
> ...


It looks like a beautiful place to live - and visit. Glad you are enjoying your visit, best wishes to Jane.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Mel, the ChiaGoo circulars are great in the small sizes too. I have 0's right through to US 6 or 7 or maybe even 8. 
Also if you prefer DPNs you could try the Karbonz. I have a pair of 00 and while I haven't actually made a pair of socks with them I have used them is tight spots, twisted stitches and the like and they hold up very well. Might be a little pricey, but the LYS had 30% off in the spring and again on July 4th for half a day.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Ann, I LOVE your new yarn. What MKAL is that for?

Sue, sounds great being able to visit Jane. Love the pitcher plants. Say hi to Jane from us. ????


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> My turn for temptations:
> Minnie Shawl (scarf) ... http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/minnie-7
> 
> LaLa's Simple shawl... http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lalas-simple-shawl - garter + stockinette stitch + yarn over lacey bits. Also good for any weight yarn.
> ...


Good ones, thank you!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

annweb said:


> Bev ...your walks are punctuated with interesting shots .Keep 'em coming .
> Do I need yarn ? NO ! This arrived this morning .Love the colours together .Plan on making a Watercolours and Lace pattern but am late joining the MKAL .


Beautiful colors! :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Have been having a good time at Jane's.
> 
> Here is a view from Jane's backyard over Mortier Bay.
> 
> ...


Lovely views! Sweet fur baby!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Sue, nice to hear your visit with Jane is going well. Thanks for the photo of Tango, have been concerned about him but did not want to ask. Say hi to Jane for me.

I did purchase a Chiaogoo red lace circular in US1 so am ready but need more stitches on the DPN's before I can switch. I do have plenty of metal DPN's but they are not as grippy nor as pointy. My bamboos are really pointy. 

Had dinner with my mom and an aunt tonight so no knitting as yet. Not sure if we will do some tiling or if I will be able to go to class so my WIP list probably won't change tonight.

Hope all have a good evening.

Melanie


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Melanie, so sorry for your broken needles. Been there, done that.

No problem on my account, Julie-missing date.

Sue, thanks for the pictures from Jane's house. Good to see Tango again. Have a blast and give Jane lots of hugs from us. 

Chiaogoo needles are the best!!! I love mine.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Melanie, so sorry for your broken needles. Been there, done that.
> 
> No problem on my account, Julie-missing date.
> 
> ...


Fine! and seconding all the rest.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

annweb said:


> Hope you have a super time together Sue .I am so relieved to see Tango as I was afraid to ask about him incase I upset Jane .


Me, too, Sue. :sm02:


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I got to get my hands on a Wolfhound mix who had been trimmed down to "kennel cut". Actually had sir look around at me for moving my hands under the harness and moving that fur around. Had to feel WONDERFUL...no growls or moving away.

I didn't want to remove the harness (working therapy dog)...but I know that doggies (and other harness wearing animals) have to get itchy under the collar/harness. Just moving your hand over the fur and/or scratching down to skin has to be delightful.

Tango has a reprieve since I had a local willing critter to play with. :sm23:


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

I too have become devoted to the Chiagoo needles. I prefer the red lace fixed circulars and now have assorted lengths in several of the smaller sizes. I already had Addi Turbos which I purchases back int he 1980's and 90's, but by comparison they are much more blunt needles although they do live up to their reputation for speed. I have been getting mine from Handsome Fibers and seem to be successful at catching sales. 

I'm still plugging away at the one blanket I'm working on. I just finished the 4th row of blocks and getting ready to start No.5. Have decided after the 5th row, I'm going to pick up around the outside and work a garter border -- keeping fingers crossed that I have enough ofthe principle color of yarn. Will pick up 615 stitches working increases at the corner -- so should end up with a picture frame around the whole piece. 

Problem I'm having now is keeping the Caron Simply Soft ends hidden. Any one have any magic solutions?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> Have been having a good time at Jane's.
> 
> Here is a view from Jane's backyard over Mortier Bay.
> 
> ...


Fabulous. I am happy to see Tango and the pitcher plants are pretty :sm24:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Ronie, I am behind on BON too, forgot it. I am struggling to not cast on another project until something is finished. I even refuse to buy another set of needles to remove the temptation of be motivated to finish l especially a project I lost interest in.


I am behind on it, too. I decided to wait until I get home at the end of this month to do it. It is likely I will do both July and August together.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> I too have become devoted to the Chiagoo needles. I prefer the red lace fixed circulars and now have assorted lengths in several of the smaller sizes. I already had Addi Turbos which I purchases back int he 1980's and 90's, but by comparison they are much more blunt needles although they do live up to their reputation for speed. I have been getting mine from Handsome Fibers and seem to be successful at catching sales.
> 
> I'm still plugging away at the one blanket I'm working on. I just finished the 4th row of blocks and getting ready to start No.5. Have decided after the 5th row, I'm going to pick up around the outside and work a garter border -- keeping fingers crossed that I have enough ofthe principle color of yarn. Will pick up 615 stitches working increases at the corner -- so should end up with a picture frame around the whole piece.
> 
> Problem I'm having now is keeping the Caron Simply Soft ends hidden. Any one have any magic solutions?


Sounds like you have made great headway on this blanket. Perhaps not to your liking, but I weave into the back several stitches (6-8) in one direction and then go back another 3 or 4 stitches. That seems to hold them. Have not done this with acrylics but some people will use a bit of glue on the ends.

Glad to know about the metal Chaigoo needle points. Have just recently realized they come in metal, too. It seems many people are discovering and liking them. My Addi's are great for speed and in the smaller sizes have good points which works for socks. But when using #5 or larger for lace, it is very frustrating as they are to blunt. Guess that is the general consensus, too. Can't wait to see your blanket.

FYI, have finally decided to turn the Shetland Lace Shawl sample into a baby blanket. After working 1.5 balls of this higher end yarn realized it could be cold water washed in a machine so will keep working it to, hopefully, a blocked 30." Then will gift it to our newest little girl. I have a question, though, about the blocking--or maybe the end result. After it is blocked hard, how well will it hold its shape when washed again? Am concerned that if it is too hard a task, the mother will not want to do it. She is a single mom with 3 kids now.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> DFL, Jane always found a lot of them so maybe has a system. I remember once she said she watched Ravelry where they post new items on the pattern page and hot right now. If you search groups on Ravary there is a group called kal fanatics that says there is a list of kals and MKALs that might be worth checking out or joining. Hope this helps get you started.
> Some designers have frequent mkals. I think Jane had some favorites she followed. A pm to Jane, jscaplen, might get better answers.
> 
> Seems like i remember bunnymuff and Susanna IC as a couple. I do know if she found one she would check the designer'states designes to see if she liked them. Jane did a lot of test knitting too so may have had a list of designers who contacted her.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Melanie, good going on finishing clue 3 - any progress pics?

Ann, love the little pouches- bet the boys loved them. And your new yarn is gorgeous!

Tricia, that cowl/hoodie is a great idea and yours looks wonderful.

DFL, this group on ravelry has lists of mkals, kals, cals etc.
http://www.ravelry.com/groups/kal-fanatics

That is a shame about your needle Melanie. I have done that with bamboo too and tried the tape fix, which doesn't work! Glad you were able to rescue the stitches.

Sue, great pictures from Jane's house. Sure is a gorgeous setting. Good to see Tango too. Glad you are enjoying your visit.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

If you go to the link Caryn posted for the Kal-fanatics group on Ravelry, you will see Jane is listed as a moderator on several of the MKAls/Kals. So this may be what is taking all her time now.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Sounds like you have made great headway on this blanket. Perhaps not to your liking, but I weave into the back several stitches (6-8) in one direction and then go back another 3 or 4 stitches. That seems to hold them. Have not done this with acrylics but some people will use a bit of glue on the ends.
> 
> Glad to know about the metal Chaigoo needle points. Have just recently realized they come in metal, too. It seems many people are discovering and liking them. My Addi's are great for speed and in the smaller sizes have good points which works for socks. But when using #5 or larger for lace, it is very frustrating as they are to blunt. Guess that is the general consensus, too. Can't wait to see your blanket.
> 
> FYI, have finally decided to turn the Shetland Lace Shawl sample into a baby blanket. After working 1.5 balls of this higher end yarn realized it could be cold water washed in a machine so will keep working it to, hopefully, a blocked 30." Then will gift it to our newest little girl. I have a question, though, about the blocking--or maybe the end result. After it is blocked hard, how well will it hold its shape when washed again? Am concerned that if it is too hard a task, the mother will not want to do it. She is a single mom with 3 kids now.


Tanya -- think the answer is in the fiber. If 100% animal fiber, probably won't hold the block at all and will need to be blocked each time it is washed. If all or partially synthetic then block may hold. Of course, the larger percentage of synthetic, then I would be likely to steam block it once I got it stretched out and pinned. What is the fiber count on your yarn?


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Caryn, at the risk of having the LP moved to Pictures, here you go. Not a good photo but I have not switched to a longer cable. I have a weird problem with the transition rounds. Round 1 is k1, YO across. I start with 432 stitches so I should have 864 stitches when I finish the round. Round 2 is just knit across and increase three stitches somewhere. As I am knitting round 2 I am putting in stitch markers every fifty stitches. When I finish the round I count and I have 964 stitches. I am over by 100 stitches (well, actually 97 stitches). Somehow I managed to mess up k1, YO. A lot. Sigh. I had planned to put in a lifeline after the transition since there would be a nice row without any YO's. I am going to do the first row of Clue 4 and see where it ends up, maybe I cannot count chunks of fifties. If it is weird looking I will tink back to the end of clue 3 and try the transition row again - no TV this time, lol.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Tanya -- think the answer is in the fiber. If 100% animal fiber, probably won't hold the block at all and will need to be blocked each time it is washed. If all or partially synthetic then block may hold. Of course, the larger percentage of synthetic, then I would be likely to steam block it once I got it stretched out and pinned. What is the fiber count on your yarn?


All natural fibers: 20% cashmere, 50% silk, 30% merino wool. Sounds like extreme blocking with each wash.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Caryn, at the risk of having the LP moved to Pictures, here you go. Not a good photo but I have not switched to a longer cable. I have a weird problem with the transition rounds. Round 1 is k1, YO across. I start with 432 stitches so I should have 864 stitches when I finish the round. Round 2 is just knit across and increase three stitches somewhere. As I am knitting round 2 I am putting in stitch markers every fifty stitches. When I finish the round I count and I have 964 stitches. I am over by 100 stitches (well, actually 97 stitches). Somehow I managed to mess up k1, YO. A lot. Sigh. I had planned to put in a lifeline after the transition since there would be a nice row without any YO's. I am going to do the first row of Clue 4 and see where it ends up, maybe I cannot count chunks of fifties. If it is weird looking I will tink back to the end of clue 3 and try the transition row again - no TV this time, lol.


Terribly frustrating, but you do have patience. For myself, I am obsessively counting all the time and still make mistakes. Some of them can be fudged with a decrease/increase here and there, but sometimes it is a serious dunk in the frog pond. Can you figure out where you went wrong? It may be that you counted wrong as opposed to knitting wrong.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

tamarque said:


> I was thinking you do one square, slip stitch the first st of each row for easy picking up. On the second square every time you return to the beginning side, you K2Tog (one st from the new square + one st from the old square. You are not decreasing as you still have that last st on the needle. It will create a raise seam but you avoid the intarsia yarn mess in back as well as avoiding all those seams later on.


Thanks so much...I am going to try that with a little sample and see if it works for me...wow, this is harder than knitting a Tree of Life...


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Ah, my Victorian Lace Today book just arrived. It was an inexpensive used hardback but is in mint condition and it is a beautiful book. Can't wait to get into it.
> 
> Wound up with 2 solid knitting hours today. Car had to go into the dealer for a recall problem so I got to sit and knit for over 2 hours. Haven't done that in such a long time now. Hard to fathom that I had been knitting 6-8-10 hours a day for the longest time.


I really love that book. Another book I love is Knitted Lace, A Collection of Favorite Designs by Interweave. I purchased this book for one pattern in particular...The Forest Path Shawl. It is on page 71.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/forest-path-stole

This book is very inexpensive...it is one of those 99Cent books I talked about. Wow....I didn't get that good of a deal.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/1596684828/ref=sr_1_1_olp?ie=UTF8&qid=1469026671&sr=8-1&keywords=Knitted+Lace


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks Bev... according the the person writing the article they are very different.. it seems to me that the size (which unless they are side by side it would be hard to tell) is one of them.. and the neck and bill... I think the last two would be the ones you would be able to tell and see in the fields... LOL to me they look the same.. now I'll have to search out the other features when seeing them :sm01:

I gathered that too Julie... it seems sometimes they respond very fast and other times they take forever... I didn't think your title needed anything more.. it looks good to me..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue I am glad you made it to Jane's.. thanks for the pictures.. Tango looks like he is doing well.. give Jane our love and a big hug from the LP's ladies..


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Thanks so much...I am going to try that with a little sample and see if it works for me...wow, this is harder than knitting a Tree of Life...


You have me so curious to see what you are doing. Wish we were able to see each other. Wouldn't it be great if we could do conference calls on Skype?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

A little update on the Shetland Lace project: 
I have done the border on the Shetland lace (it really cannot be called a shawl) and am enlarging it further with some additional rows of plain work and faggoting with added color. Then will do the lace edging. The rows are getting long with almost 300 stitches already and my eyes are so foggy with lack of sleep that it is getting really hard to continue, but will forge on after getting out in the sun for some visual therapy. It does feel good to be working something on the needles that can be used by someone.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Sounds like you have made great headway on this blanket. Perhaps not to your liking, but I weave into the back several stitches (6-8) in one direction and then go back another 3 or 4 stitches. That seems to hold them. Have not done this with acrylics but some people will use a bit of glue on the ends.
> 
> Glad to know about the metal Chaigoo needle points. Have just recently realized they come in metal, too. It seems many people are discovering and liking them. My Addi's are great for speed and in the smaller sizes have good points which works for socks. But when using #5 or larger for lace, it is very frustrating as they are to blunt. Guess that is the general consensus, too. Can't wait to see your blanket.
> 
> FYI, have finally decided to turn the Shetland Lace Shawl sample into a baby blanket. After working 1.5 balls of this higher end yarn realized it could be cold water washed in a machine so will keep working it to, hopefully, a blocked 30." Then will gift it to our newest little girl. I have a question, though, about the blocking--or maybe the end result. After it is blocked hard, how well will it hold its shape when washed again? Am concerned that if it is too hard a task, the mother will not want to do it. She is a single mom with 3 kids now.


Tanya it depends on if it is 100% wool or if it has any acrylic in it... the only yarn I know that will hold the block after it has been washed is acrylic.. I have the trio of scarfs that DFL designed and I did them in cotton/acrylic and they hold their block but I blocked them very aggressively and steamed them for a few days in a row to make sure they held... the cotton is limp but when washed they still look great.. I hope that helps... and I hope others chime in with more information for you...


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Caryn, at the risk of having the LP moved to Pictures, here you go. Not a good photo but I have not switched to a longer cable. I have a weird problem with the transition rounds. Round 1 is k1, YO across. I start with 432 stitches so I should have 864 stitches when I finish the round. Round 2 is just knit across and increase three stitches somewhere. As I am knitting round 2 I am putting in stitch markers every fifty stitches. When I finish the round I count and I have 964 stitches. I am over by 100 stitches (well, actually 97 stitches). Somehow I managed to mess up k1, YO. A lot. Sigh. I had planned to put in a lifeline after the transition since there would be a nice row without any YO's. I am going to do the first row of Clue 4 and see where it ends up, maybe I cannot count chunks of fifties. If it is weird looking I will tink back to the end of clue 3 and try the transition row again - no TV this time, lol.


Did I hear a BIG sigh? Hope you can work it out, Melanie. It is going to be gorgeous.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> I really love that book. Another book I love is Knitted Lace, A Collection of Favorite Designs by Interweave. I purchased this book for one pattern in particular...The Forest Path Shawl. It is on page 71.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/forest-path-stole
> 
> ...


I have both of those books gorgeous designs. The Interweave is really good value for money and has been very useful.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> A little update on the Shetland Lace project:
> I have done the border on the Shetland lace (it really cannot be called a shawl) and am enlarging it further with some additional rows of plain work and faggoting with added color. Then will do the lace edging. The rows are getting long with almost 300 stitches already and my eyes are so foggy with lack of sleep that it is getting really hard to continue, but will forge on after getting out in the sun for some visual therapy. It does feel good to be working something on the needles that can be used by someone.


Sounds interesting, Tanya.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> I really love that book. Another book I love is Knitted Lace, A Collection of Favorite Designs by Interweave. I purchased this book for one pattern in particular...The Forest Path Shawl. It is on page 71.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/forest-path-stole
> 
> ...


Forest Path is one beautiful shawl. I can see why you bought it for that one.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

thanks for the heads up DFL... I had some money left over from a gift card and ordered the book.... :sm01: I am happy to be building my library... 

It would be great Tanya... but with all of us going at once we would be chatting for hours.. LOL 

I overslept this morning... I'm bone tired but will make it.. once I get going LOL I want to get off the computer and get back to my sample so I can do my shawl!! 

have a wonderful day all...


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Babalou said:


> Forest Path is one beautiful shawl. I can see why you bought it for that one.


I have worked on this design to make it a little smaller...it is really quite large...So I took the chart picture for the placement of the entrelac sections and just reduced it down quite a bit. I have some new yarn on the way...a luxury Snowfox/cashmere...so I might give it a try. We'll see what happens. I feel as though I am getting back into the groove of things. My hip is better, but I am doing Ice On 20 minutes...off 40 minutes and trying to get in 15 minutes of walking 3 times a day. Physical Therapy is on hold for a couple of weeks and I think the ice therapy is working...only thing is, the doc wants me to do this about 8 times a day...so it takes time...but the up side, is that I get to watch TV and knit....soooo, not so bad, right???


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Caryn, at the risk of having the LP moved to Pictures, here you go. Not a good photo but I have not switched to a longer cable. I have a weird problem with the transition rounds. Round 1 is k1, YO across. I start with 432 stitches so I should have 864 stitches when I finish the round. Round 2 is just knit across and increase three stitches somewhere. As I am knitting round 2 I am putting in stitch markers every fifty stitches. When I finish the round I count and I have 964 stitches. I am over by 100 stitches (well, actually 97 stitches). Somehow I managed to mess up k1, YO. A lot. Sigh. I had planned to put in a lifeline after the transition since there would be a nice row without any YO's. I am going to do the first row of Clue 4 and see where it ends up, maybe I cannot count chunks of fifties. If it is weird looking I will tink back to the end of clue 3 and try the transition row again - no TV this time, lol.


I think it is going to be beautiful once you get the count right!! so much work it would be a shame if you had to frog some of it.. at least you have lifelines in there... I sure hope you can transition to your circulars soon.. your going to run out of those bamboo needles.. maybe they would be best as plant stakes or something to put in your hair... LOL I don't seem to have this issue with my bamboo DPN's but I also don't use them that much... mostly the larger sizes.. and mostly because what I bought were too short.. I would of been happier with 6 inch needles.. I think I got the 5 inch.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> I have worked on this design to make it a little smaller...it is really quite large...So I took the chart picture for the placement of the entrelac sections and just reduced it down quite a bit. I have some new yarn on the way...a luxury Snowfox/cashmere...so I might give it a try. We'll see what happens. I feel as though I am getting back into the groove of things. My hip is better, but I am doing Ice On 20 minutes...off 40 minutes and trying to get in 15 minutes of walking 3 times a day. Physical Therapy is on hold for a couple of weeks and I think the ice therapy is working...only thing is, the doc wants me to do this about 8 times a day...so it takes time...but the up side, is that I get to watch TV and knit....soooo, not so bad, right???


I wish I had your doctor!! mine just shrugged his shoulders..  I was sent to a very bad PT person... which made it worse... its been nearly 2 years now and it still gives me a shot in the bum every once in a while...LOL but is much better... I hope your hip improves greatly and that you will be back to normal again soon... enjoy the extra knitting time though


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Ronie said:


> I think it is going to be beautiful once you get the count right!! so much work it would be a shame if you had to frog some of it.. at least you have lifelines in there... I sure hope you can transition to your circulars soon.. your going to run out of those bamboo needles.. maybe they would be best as plant stakes or something to put in your hair... LOL I don't seem to have this issue with my bamboo DPN's but I also don't use them that much... mostly the larger sizes.. and mostly because what I bought were too short.. I would of been happier with 6 inch needles.. I think I got the 5 inch.


There is a bright side to everything!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> I really love that book. Another book I love is Knitted Lace, A Collection of Favorite Designs by Interweave. I purchased this book for one pattern in particular...The Forest Path Shawl. It is on page 71.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/forest-path-stole
> 
> ...


What do you mean? It is still available for $1 and free on kindle but you have to subscribe for $10/month.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Did I hear a BIG sigh? Hope you can work it out, Melanie. It is going to be gorgeous.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Tanya it depends on if it is 100% wool or if it has any acrylic in it... the only yarn I know that will hold the block after it has been washed is acrylic.. I have the trio of scarfs that DFL designed and I did them in cotton/acrylic and they hold their block but I blocked them very aggressively and steamed them for a few days in a row to make sure they held... the cotton is limp but when washed they still look great.. I hope that helps... and I hope others chime in with more information for you...


Thanks Ronie--think I got the message. So will be asking the mom how she feels about owning a high maintenance item. I am sure she will love it but may resist taking on a regular wash and block item. This is what happens when you don't plan in advance and let it come together in the process. But couldn't figure out what to do with such a small square project in such a higher end yarn. Am open to other thoughts. Originally I was going to do a very little piece for practice and shared experience and then frog it all which is why that fiber was used. But it was becoming so much work to get it all figured out and then it began to grow and fascinated me.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Here's hoping you are all starting to feel better by this time of day. Growing pains, aren't they fun? Not!

Sue, thank you for sharing photos from Jane's. Have a wonderful time together!!! :sm24: (You know we wish we were all there. :sm17: )

Have a blessed day, all!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Thanks Bev... according the the person writing the article they are very different.. it seems to me that the size (which unless they are side by side it would be hard to tell) is one of them.. and the neck and bill... I think the last two would be the ones you would be able to tell and see in the fields... LOL to me they look the same.. now I'll have to search out the other features when seeing them :sm01:
> 
> I gathered that too Julie... it seems sometimes they respond very fast and other times they take forever... I didn't think your title needed anything more.. it looks good to me..


 :sm24:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Melanie, that is going to be gorgeous. I hope you can figure things out.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

DFL - hope the hip continues to improve. 

Tanya - sounds like you are enjoying your Shetland excursion.

Ronie - just say tall wading bird  My DPN's are long, 8 or 9 inch, as I drop too many stitches on the shorter ones. A few more rows (A Song in the Air) and I can switch to my shiny new Chiaogoo circular. I did switch to a longer cable for Gerda last night.

Re: my Gerda extra stitch problem. It will only be three rows to tink, not back to the lifeline. I am not doing Clue 3 again, any issues in that clue will just have to stay. Actually I do have an error in the first vertical repeat but I am ok with it so it stays. Thankfully this yarn tinks fairly well.

Back to work, hope all have a nice day.

Melanie


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

tamarque said:


> All natural fibers: 20% cashmere, 50% silk, 30% merino wool. Sounds like extreme blocking with each wash.


Agree -- silk should hold its shape because once stretched it doesn't retract, but cashmere and wool will. May not be a total loss of blocking, but certain enough to indicate reblocking. If this is a gift, I'd be tempted to block, take off mats, wash (I think you said in cool water), and see what happens. You can block again, but at least you'll know what to expect once it is gifted.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

tamarque said:


> A little update on the Shetland Lace project:
> I have done the border on the Shetland lace (it really cannot be called a shawl) and am enlarging it further with some additional rows of plain work and faggoting with added color. Then will do the lace edging. The rows are getting long with almost 300 stitches already and my eyes are so foggy with lack of sleep that it is getting really hard to continue, but will forge on after getting out in the sun for some visual therapy. It does feel good to be working something on the needles that can be used by someone.


Sounds like good progress is being made. Can hardly wait to see the results.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Sounds like good progress is being made. Can hardly wait to see the results.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: ...with lots of projects. :sm02:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Agree -- silk should hold its shape because once stretched it doesn't retract, but cashmere and wool will. May not be a total loss of blocking, but certain enough to indicate reblocking. If this is a gift, I'd be tempted to block, take off mats, wash (I think you said in cool water), and see what happens. You can block again, but at least you'll know what to expect once it is gifted.


Excellent idea! thanx


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Thanks Bev... according the the person writing the article they are very different.. it seems to me that the size (which unless they are side by side it would be hard to tell) is one of them.. and the neck and bill... I think the last two would be the ones you would be able to tell and see in the fields... LOL to me they look the same.. now I'll have to search out the other features when seeing them :sm01:
> 
> I gathered that too Julie... it seems sometimes they respond very fast and other times they take forever... I didn't think your title needed anything more.. it looks good to me..


Ronie, there are so many small variations between some species of birds that you really have to look close and pay much attention to every detail before you go to the book on birds and attempt to determine which bird it is. There are over 500 species of birds on the east coast alone, probably another few hundred on the west coast that don't generally migrate on the eastern coast. The first bird I was able to identify was while I was sitting at home looking out my window with book in hand and it took me hours. LOL
The smaller birds are tough because you may think it's just a sparrow, but with a good pair of binoculars you can see details that are missed with the naked eye ( at least my older eyes) 
The Cornell Lab of Ornithology is a good place to go online. They will show species that look similar to the bird you selected to give you an idea if you are correct in your determination or not. I hope I'm not overdoing my time discussing birds here, you can tell I am really into birding. It is so exciting to spot and identify them.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Mel, love your Gerda.

DFL, the blue lace top on the cover of that book is intriguing. I like the small mock turtleneck it seems to have. Will be looking into that.

Here are a couple of MKALs. 
Susanna IC starts on August 20 and is $1.00 until then I believe. A crescent 2 color shawl. 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/yarn-crawl-mystery

And Leedra Scott is also doing a crescent shawl in August. Free today for first 24 hours. 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/copperhill---mkal


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> Ronie, there are so many small variations between some species of birds that you really have to look close and pay much attention to every detail before you go to the book on birds and attempt to determine which bird it is. There are over 500 species of birds on the east coast alone, probably another few hundred on the west coast that don't generally migrate on the eastern coast. The first bird I was able to identify was while I was sitting at home looking out my window with book in hand and it took me hours. LOL
> The smaller birds are tough because you may think it's just a sparrow, but with a good pair of binoculars you can see details that are missed with the naked eye ( at least my older eyes)
> The Cornell Lab of Ornithology is a good place to go online. They will show species that look similar to the bird you selected to give you an idea if you are correct in your determination or not. I hope I'm not overdoing my time discussing birds here, you can tell I am really into birding. It is so exciting to spot and identify them.


Cornell also has some nice bird cams. Warning, watching bird cams is addicting, lol.

Chris, thanks for the MKAL links - I signed up for the Susanna IC one. Like I need another WIP!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Ronie, there are so many small variations between some species of birds that you really have to look close and pay much attention to every detail before you go to the book on birds and attempt to determine which bird it is. There are over 500 species of birds on the east coast alone, probably another few hundred on the west coast that don't generally migrate on the eastern coast. The first bird I was able to identify was while I was sitting at home looking out my window with book in hand and it took me hours. LOL
> The smaller birds are tough because you may think it's just a sparrow, but with a good pair of binoculars you can see details that are missed with the naked eye ( at least my older eyes)
> The Cornell Lab of Ornithology is a good place to go online. They will show species that look similar to the bird you selected to give you an idea if you are correct in your determination or not. I hope I'm not overdoing my time discussing birds here, you can tell I am really into birding. It is so exciting to spot and identify them.


Hey, we all have our passions and if they don't harm, continue to share :sm24:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Melanie, your work so far on Gerda is wonderful. Thanks for sharing the project picture. Love the color too. Glad you don't have to tink too much. 

DFL, thanks for the book recommendations. I added them to my wish list. Glad you are feeling better and your treatments are working for you. 

Tanya, looking foward to seeing your Shetland. It sounds like it is coming along super. You could always offer to reblock as part of the gift

Talking about birds. We had a terrible thing happen to our bluebirds today. I looked out the window and thought I saw one if the babies trying to fledge. But as I watched, I saw it was a black snake emerging from the house. And it kept slithering down the pole - it must have been at least 4 feet! And after it slithered away we looked inside the house and there were no baby bluebirds left. :sm13:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Cornell also has some nice bird cams. Warning, watching bird cams is addicting, lol.
> 
> Chris, thanks for the MKAL links - I signed up for the Susanna IC one. Like I need another WIP!


And I signed up for the Leedra Scott one. I definitely don't need another one, but ... Thank you, Chris, for sharing the links. :sm02:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> Talking about birds. We had a terrible thing happen to our bluebirds today. I looked out the window and thought I saw one if the babies trying to fledge. But as I watched, I saw it was a black snake emerging from the house. And it kept slithering down the pole - it must have been at least 4 feet! And after it slithered away we looked inside the house and there were no baby bluebirds left. :sm13:


That is so sad, Caryn! :sm25:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh, Caryn--that is so horrible. I know it is nature being nature, but us humans want some humanity in it.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

So sorry, Caryn, about your bluebird babies.

Chris, I will have to look up the Cornell Lab.  I like to identify the birds I get pictures of.

I have not been knitting very much lately. My evenings have filled with other things that need to be done. I started a Sandshore sweater tonight, so I would have a car project. I have run out of yarn on my Urban Gipsy. Need to get some more, it's a bit frustrating because I am almost done. I broke out my Shipwreck Shawl tonight and worked a bit on that. I have some pics I got of the Sandhill Cranes again today, but I promised myself I would post some actual knitting pics, before I did any other photos. And I can't do that till tomorrow. 

Heading to bed. Night all.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I found my drop spindle in a box in my current closet...now all I need to do is find the links to the YouTube in that list/link given for Spinning, etc. and watch it on my non-desktop wireless device. I cannot watch YouTube items on my dial-up desktop connection (at $19.95 why worry about what I cannot change on one setup?).

Yay...now I can spend $ on other things (4 skeins already...mmmmaaaHAHA!). One of the 2 colors cost $6 a skein...I think I'll work up the one and not worry about additional. The Red Heart Super Saver Zebra, 236 yards, costs $4 a skein non-sale.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Hi Julie, wishing you a very happy birthday. I hope you are having a lovely day. ???? Ros


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Chris, I too enjoy watching the birds. We too have lots of "little brown birds" and they are difficult to identify. :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Caryn, what a tragedy. I am so sorry.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Karen, that looks a good fun knit :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

RosD said:


> Hi Julie, wishing you a very happy birthday. I hope you are having a lovely day. ???? Ros


I hope you have a lovely day and Happy Birthday.????????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Hi Julie, wishing you a very happy birthday. I hope you are having a lovely day. ???? Ros


Thank you, so much, Ros! I had a lovely lunch out, and will go to the same restaurant again tomorrow, with a friend who has just turned sixty- we are ten years apart.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I hope you have a lovely day and Happy Birthday.????????


Thank you, so much, Norma! It has been a good day.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Caryn, sorry to hear about the baby bluebirds.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Chris, I too enjoy watching the birds. We too have lots of "little brown birds" and they are difficult to identify. :sm24:


Norma, You need a good pair of binoculars so you can see any little markings. For instance there are ruby-crowned and golden-crowned kinglets over here that are small and very nondescript looking. You think it's just a sparrow in the bushes, but with binoculars you can see that little strip of bright red or gold on the top of their heads. Amazing. 
Of course even though I live in an area that has a wide variety of birds there are still the usual suspects that I see occasionally, the house sparrow and purple finch.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, so much, Ros! I had a lovely lunch out, and will go to the same restaurant again tomorrow, with a friend who has just turned sixty- we are ten years apart.


Happy belated birthday Julie, glad to hear it was a good day.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

At last I have a border sample that I like. I am going to do the maths this afternoon :sm24:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Yes, that was so sad about the birds. I too know it is just how nature goes, but it was upsetting.

Happy belated Birthday Julie. So glad you had a lovely celebration and will enjoy another one today. 

Karen, that zebra yarn is very nice. I like how the dishcloth turned out with it. 

Norma, the border is gorgeous and all 3 patterns will look really nice together.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Happy belated birthday Julie, glad to hear it was a good day.


Thank you, Chris- just half an hour left, time I was back in bed!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Yes, that was so sad about the birds. I too know it is just how nature goes, but it was upsetting.
> 
> Happy belated Birthday Julie. So glad you had a lovely celebration and will enjoy another one today.
> 
> ...


Caryn, you are just in time for me to read it on the right day! Thanks!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Norma, you are doing so well with you Shetland shawl sample. I just love how they look together. It's going to be amazing!

Julie, I'm afraid I missed you birthday. So sorry. I hope it was an excellent one.

I just found a place on line where we can go to experience the sandhill crane fall migration. WOOHOO!!! November is the best month to go. They have about 18,000 cranes come through. Wow! I think I am well on my way to becoming a birder.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> At last I have a border sample that I like. I am going to do the maths this afternoon :sm24:


I am glad you are happy, you will be even happier when your yarn eventually arrives!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Norma, you are doing so well with you Shetland shawl sample. I just love how they look together. It's going to be amazing!
> 
> Julie, I'm afraid I missed you birthday. So sorry. I hope it was an excellent one.
> 
> I just found a place on line where we can go to experience the sandhill crane fall migration. WOOHOO!!! November is the best month to go. They have about 18,000 cranes come through. Wow! I think I am well on my way to becoming a birder.


As I've been saying, Bev, you've not quite missed it! So thanks, and yes it's been a good one.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you, Caryn :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you, Bev.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Norma--you have truly embrassed the Shetland Lace experience. It is looking so good.

Bev--How can you not fall in love with birds in all their interesting variations and habits.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

sisu said:


> Melanie, your work so far on Gerda is wonderful. Thanks for sharing the project picture. Love the color too. Glad you don't have to tink too much.
> 
> DFL, thanks for the book recommendations. I added them to my wish list. Glad you are feeling better and your treatments are working for you.
> 
> ...


That is so sad about the beautiful little bluebirds.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, so much, Ros! I had a lovely lunch out, and will go to the same restaurant again tomorrow, with a friend who has just turned sixty- we are ten years apart.


Glad you had such a nice birthday, Julie, and enjoy your time out with your friend.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> Norma, You need a good pair of binoculars so you can see any little markings. For instance there are ruby-crowned and golden-crowned kinglets over here that are small and very nondescript looking. You think it's just a sparrow in the bushes, but with binoculars you can see that little strip of bright red or gold on the top of their heads. Amazing.
> Of course even though I live in an area that has a wide variety of birds there are still the usual suspects that I see occasionally, the house sparrow and purple finch.


It is very wooded where we are staying in Hilton Head and are enjoying seeing the cardinals. We don't have them in NM.

Both the kids have been sick. Our GS got some kind of virus and was really sick for about a day and a half and our GD started with it yesterday afternoon. She is up and back to normal this morning. The adults are crossing their fingers that we don't get it.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> At last I have a border sample that I like. I am going to do the maths this afternoon :sm24:


Looks very nice, Norma.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tanya, thank you. I need to wait for my yarn from Jamiesons. I ordered it 10 days ago. I think they are sending it by pony......Shetland pony of course!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Babalou said:


> Looks very nice, Norma.


Thank you and I do hope you stay virus free :sm24:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Tanya, thank you. I need to wait for my yarn from Jamiesons. I ordered it 10 days ago. I think they are sending it by pony......Shetland pony of course!


Shetland ponies are the best! I rode a little buckskin mare for years. She would do anything I asked her to and kept up with the horses at the same time. :sm24:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

*Belated Happy Birthday, Julie!!!* May you be as blessed today as you were yesterday. :sm02:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

I'm sorry about the baby bluebirds, too, Caryn. That was a very large snake!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> Hi Julie, wishing you a very happy birthday. I hope you are having a lovely day. ???? Ros


A very Happy Birthday from me, too, Julie! I'm sorry I missed it and am glad you had a great day! :sm02:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> Norma, the border is gorgeous and all 3 patterns will look really nice together.


Ditto from me, Norma! :sm24:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

sisu said:


> Talking about birds. We had a terrible thing happen to our bluebirds today. I looked out the window and thought I saw one if the babies trying to fledge. But as I watched, I saw it was a black snake emerging from the house. And it kept slithering down the pole - it must have been at least 4 feet! And after it slithered away we looked inside the house and there were no baby bluebirds left. :sm13:


 :sm25:

I know it is just the natural order of things but still difficult to watch.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Happy belated birthday Julie!!

Nice dishcloth Karen. That yarn is striping nicely.

Bev, so we have to wait until November for your migration photos? 

Norma, your shawl design is coming along very nicely. 

I had a Shetland pony as a child. I had been riding a horse, about 13 hands if I remember correctly, and one of the adults said I should have a pony instead. He was a nice pony but having been used to the full size ride the pony was difficult to adjust to. So I kept riding Dapper Dan the horse and took the pony with me on a lead. I would drop the lead once we hit the trails and the Shetland (whose name escapes me now) would follow quite happily. Our trails were though dense woods so not much opportunity to wander. One trail led to massive blueberry fields - yum!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Barbara--Having wooded area around you is so different than much of the SW. I love the combo of woods and open spaces around me. Cardinals always seemed special to me and I miss them as they are one of the species that seem to be leaving/disappearing from where my property is. Used to have them all the time alone with Bluejays which I also rarely see anymore.

I had a visitor this morning--a bird came in and, as typical, they never can find their way out. This one is a sizable one, very gray with a broad blackish tail. I have tried to capture it unsuccessfully. It has found every cobweb in the house and while I appreciate the house cleaning help, fear being covered with them is affecting its functioning. Opened several windows and hope it follows the air currents and finds its way out. I talk to it, tho, and at one point it hopped over to me--should not have tried to reach out to it.

At any rate--grab a lot of Vit C, extra sun and Vit D3 and lots of probiotics to prevent illness and be well.

Norma--Getting a Shetland pony express delivery would be more than very fun :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: But will settle for a pic of the yarn when it arrives--hopefully soon.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

TLL said:


> Shetland ponies are the best! I rode a little buckskin mare for years. She would do anything I asked her to and kept up with the horses at the same time. :sm24:


 :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Miss Pam said:


> Ditto from me, Norma! :sm24:


Thank you so much :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you, Melanie.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I wil post a pic, Tanya.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Happy belated birthday Julie!!
> 
> Nice dishcloth Karen. That yarn is striping nicely.
> 
> ...


Blueberry fields? Sounds like Sullivan County where once there were large blueberries farms, abandoned but the blueberries stayed. We have wild blueberries growing up Minnewaska Mt--small ground shrubs with little berries, but oh sooo very good. Great memories for you.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Many Happy Returns Julie xx


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Thanks Ronie--think I got the message. So will be asking the mom how she feels about owning a high maintenance item. I am sure she will love it but may resist taking on a regular wash and block item. This is what happens when you don't plan in advance and let it come together in the process. But couldn't figure out what to do with such a small square project in such a higher end yarn. Am open to other thoughts. Originally I was going to do a very little piece for practice and shared experience and then frog it all which is why that fiber was used. But it was becoming so much work to get it all figured out and then it began to grow and fascinated me.


During these Summer months I can only log in here once a day... and I kind of resist commenting because I am sure the issue/question has already been addressed but sometimes my chatty self can't resist.. :sm12: I saw that others had chimed in also.. I am making mine a table scarf.. is that an option for yours? It's an idea anyway.. also if by chance the Mother wouldn't mind the extra work of hand washing and blocking and it accidentally gets into the wash it would make a nice felted hot pad.. Personally I don't think childrens baby blankets get washed all that often anyway.. so it may not be a problem... Oh and by the way I do the same thing.. thinking it will just be frogged and then go for it and then try to make something useful out of it.. LOL


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> DFL - hope the hip continues to improve.
> 
> Tanya - sounds like you are enjoying your Shetland excursion.
> 
> ...


That long?? I should probably go that long too then when I buy a new set.. I did pick up some nice long ones at the Estate Sale I went to... one of these days I will take pictures and share... LOL I just don't seem to have two minutes to rub together these days... and on the weekends hubby has us running or crashing on the couch... :sm16: :sm16: :sm01:


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Shame re birds Caryn .I could not look when magpies attacked some blackbirds in a hedge near by .
Hope the children soon recover and keep the bug away from the older people ,Barbara .

If I see that Shetland pony ,Norma ,I shall whisper to it to get a hurry on .Those samples are great .
Melanie ,that shawl is coming on well but so frustrating to find a wrong count .


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> At last I have a border sample that I like. I am going to do the maths this afternoon :sm24:


Those are lovely! Looking forward to seeing the finished project.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Thank You Chris I found the link http://www.birds.cornell.edu/Page.aspx?pid=1478 for all that are interested... we seem to all have similar interests outside of knitting  I have sat with the bird books and my clients.. (many of them) and have spent many hours identifying birds.. this site would of been wonderful to share with them...

Tanya I don't know what happened but you don't need to sign up for anything at $10 a month on Amazon.. I never have anyway.. I sent off for my book and it was just a dollar and no other commitment asked for.. I'd try again and see if you can find a different seller... also at $10 a month that is more than Amazon Prime costs... something isn't quite right and I'd run from that seller... LOL

Julie is it your Birthday?? it is my Sis's Birthday too... I hope you have an amazing day!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Caryn I'm so sorry about the Blue Birds.. I love them and will always remember one flying next to me while I was on the tractor.. it stayed right next to me for awhile and to me it was magic!! They are so beautiful... I'd be heart sick if I had seen the snake.. 

Karin your Zebra square is very nice.. what are you going to do with it?? you say 1 of 11 is this going to be a blanket??

Bev I think you are well on your way to being a 'Birder' LOL you take some great shots of them and I think anyone who is doing a bird book would love your photo's..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Tanya, thank you. I need to wait for my yarn from Jamiesons. I ordered it 10 days ago. I think they are sending it by pony......Shetland pony of course!


I love your samples!!! are you going to do the sample shawl first then do the big one?? or are you jumping right in and going for the full size shawl? I love your new border.. I liked the zig-zag one too.. I hope you kept that chart.. it could do well on the border of a triangle shawl too.. I sure hope that pony hurry's up.. LOL


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Melanie, your work so far on Gerda is wonderful. Thanks for sharing the project picture. Love the color too. Glad you don't have to tink too much.
> 
> DFL, thanks for the book recommendations. I added them to my wish list. Glad you are feeling better and your treatments are working for you.
> 
> ...


Oh no! :sm03:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Chris, I too enjoy watching the birds. We too have lots of "little brown birds" and they are difficult to identify. :sm24:


I think Bill Oddie calls them LBJs - Little Brown Jobbies


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, so much, Ros! I had a lovely lunch out, and will go to the same restaurant again tomorrow, with a friend who has just turned sixty- we are ten years apart.


Happy Birthday, Julie. Have fun.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> At last I have a border sample that I like. I am going to do the maths this afternoon :sm24:


Looking good, Norma. :sm01: :sm24:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Tanya, thank you. I need to wait for my yarn from Jamiesons. I ordered it 10 days ago. I think they are sending it by pony......Shetland pony of course!


 :sm09:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie--If I planned ahead (Me??) then a rectangular runner or wall hanging even would have been okay. I worked this one square and am hoping it will be at least 30" across when blocked. Doesn't seem useful for a table top plus my very long dining table serves more as a work table than for eating so there is always something on it like the pile of shallots just dug up from the garden. For some reason a cashmere/silk topper doesn't seem too suitable :sm16: 

I could see, having gotten this far into the experience, that wall hanging with a center piece rectangular with a variety of stitch patterns, sampler-like, with the border and edging worked in. I can also see it in lots of colors so not traditional shawl at all but using the techniques. Could be fun and would not have to be in lace wt at all--hemp, cotton, linen comes to mind.

Thanks for the bird link Bev. Will take a look later when I have more time. I think/hope my visitor has flown out: haven't heard or seen it for over an hour. Hope it gets itself cleaned off.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

annweb said:


> Shame re birds Caryn .I could not look when magpies attacked some blackbirds in a hedge near by .
> Hope the children soon recover and keep the bug away from the older people ,Barbara .
> 
> If I see that Shetland pony ,Norma ,I shall whisper to it to get a hurry on .Those samples are great .
> Melanie ,that shawl is coming on well but so frustrating to find a wrong count .


Thanks, Ann! I do hope it breaks into a canter :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

run4fittness said:


> Those are lovely! Looking forward to seeing the finished project.


Thank you so much.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

annweb said:


> Shame re birds Caryn .I could not look when magpies attacked some blackbirds in a hedge near by .
> Hope the children soon recover and keep the bug away from the older people ,Barbara .
> 
> If I see that Shetland pony ,Norma ,I shall whisper to it to get a hurry on .Those samples are great .
> Melanie ,that shawl is coming on well but so frustrating to find a wrong count .


I don't think I even got on a horse until my 20's. Quite the city girl, even if not a big metropolitan one. My husband grew up on a cattle/dairy ranch and we have some good childhood pictures of him in his parade outfit on his palomino.

My DIL is down with it now. I'm taking my supplements, Tanya. After my last month, I am trying to steer clear but can't tell a little one not to crawl in the chair with me, now can I?


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Ronie said:


> I love your samples!!! are you going to do the sample shawl first then do the big one?? or are you jumping right in and going for the full size shawl? I love your new border.. I liked the zig-zag one too.. I hope you kept that chart.. it could do well on the border of a triangle shawl too.. I sure hope that pony hurry's up.. LOL


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronie said:


> I love your samples!!! are you going to do the sample shawl first then do the big one?? or are you jumping right in and going for the full size shawl? I love your new border.. I liked the zig-zag one too.. I hope you kept that chart.. it could do well on the border of a triangle shawl too.. I sure hope that pony hurry's up.. LOL


I am going for a full sized shawl. I might not finish it for a year or two but I do want to knit one. Yes, I have kept the zig zag one. I couldn't get it to work sideways and come to a point still.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

linda09 said:


> I think Bill Oddie calls them LBJs - Little Brown Jobbies


 Yes, I think he does :sm23:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

linda09 said:


> Looking good, Norma. :sm01: :sm24:


Thanks, Linda.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Well, we finally decided to purchase new appliances for the kitchen....I have a new electric range and a new French Door Refrigerator...couldn't get gas because it was going to cost about $1000 to run the propane line from our fireplace to the stove area (about 30 feet), then pay for a conversion kit (from natural to propane)...then put in a new electric plug and then, we couldn't find anyone to regulate the propane because of liability problems...so the electric is the only choice...but I didn't get a glass-top electric just the regular one. All-in-all, I am happy with the choice...now I feel like something in the house is actually ours!!! 

Doing much better with the hip....so a good start to the day.

I finished another swatch for the upcoming fall shawl...having a hard time finding the right combination of the patterns...but it will come out fine...I have faith.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Hope you stay clear of the bug Barbara.

DFL - we are staying with electric when we build because I have set one too many dishtowels and ovenmitts on fire, lol. Granted I was only a teen the last time I had gas appliances but the klutziness is still part of me. Enjoy your new, never been used , oven!!!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Thanks, Linda.


We've been suffering a little from post holiday blues so have booked a September break on Anglesey, near to Beaumaris - not too far from you I imagine Norma. I haven't been to Anglesey since I was 14 - so looking forward to visiting again. It has been on my wish list for a while.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Glad you had such a nice birthday, Julie, and enjoy your time out with your friend.


Thanks Barbara!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> *Belated Happy Birthday, Julie!!!* May you be as blessed today as you were yesterday. :sm02:


Thank you, so much, Toni1


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Well, we finally decided to purchase new appliances for the kitchen....I have a new electric range and a new French Door Refrigerator...couldn't get gas because it was going to cost about $1000 to run the propane line from our fireplace to the stove area (about 30 feet), then pay for a conversion kit (from natural to propane)...then put in a new electric plug and then, we couldn't find anyone to regulate the propane because of liability problems...so the electric is the only choice...but I didn't get a glass-top electric just the regular one. All-in-all, I am happy with the choice...now I feel like something in the house is actually ours!!!
> 
> Doing much better with the hip....so a good start to the day.
> 
> I finished another swatch for the upcoming fall shawl...having a hard time finding the right combination of the patterns...but it will come out fine...I have faith.


Not having your own appliances probably contributed to your "old" home sickness, DFL. Hope that settling process will begin to happen now.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> A very Happy Birthday from me, too, Julie! I'm sorry I missed it and am glad you had a great day! :sm02:


Thank you, Pam! Very easily done with me being nearly a day ahead!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Happy belated birthday Julie!!
> 
> Nice dishcloth Karen. That yarn is striping nicely.
> 
> ...


Thank you Melanie!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb said:


> Many Happy Returns Julie xx


Thank you, Ann!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

linda09 said:


> We've been suffering a little from post holiday blues so have booked a September break on Anglesey, near to Beaumaris - not too far from you I imagine Norma. I haven't been to Anglesey since I was 14 - so looking forward to visiting again. It has been on my wish list for a while.


You are about an hour and a half away. It is a lovely place :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Thank You Chris I found the link http://www.birds.cornell.edu/Page.aspx?pid=1478 for all that are interested... we seem to all have similar interests outside of knitting  I have sat with the bird books and my clients.. (many of them) and have spent many hours identifying birds.. this site would of been wonderful to share with them...
> 
> Tanya I don't know what happened but you don't need to sign up for anything at $10 a month on Amazon.. I never have anyway.. I sent off for my book and it was just a dollar and no other commitment asked for.. I'd try again and see if you can find a different seller... also at $10 a month that is more than Amazon Prime costs... something isn't quite right and I'd run from that seller... LOL
> 
> Julie is it your Birthday?? it is my Sis's Birthday too... I hope you have an amazing day!!


Thanks Ronie- it was pretty good- is your sister the 20th or 21st?


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> At last I have a border sample that I like. I am going to do the maths this afternoon :sm24:


Absolutely wonderful Norma!!!! I congratulate you on sticking to your pen/pencil/eraser and succeeding with the chart. The overall pattern looks great. Just wonderful.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Happy Birthday, Julie. Have fun.


I did thanks Linda- and will continue to, until Monday!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

DeEtta thank you so much. I have the maths done now too.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> DeEtta thank you so much. I have the maths done now too.


Even better. Now for the yarn to arrive by Shetland Pony and then the start of a great adventure. Really wonderful.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Barbara--I just keep popping Vit C and echinacea and golden tincture and stay well.

Linda--wonderful that you can do so much traveling.

DFL--sounds good that you changed the appliances. It is always a psychological tactic to make some significant change when you move into a new place. People always painted their apartments as a quick, inexpensive, DIY thing when moving. Hanging curtains, putting up shelves are 2 others we always did. It really is way to lay claim over the space and begin to insert your own energy. Really important for making your own adjustment.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Bev, so we have to wait until November for your migration photos?


Yes, I suppose so. I will have to wait too, you know.  I was so excited to find that there was a place in Indiana. This will be the summer of the sandhill cranes. 

Tanya, what an adventure. Did you get a picture of it??

Thanks for the link to Cornell, Ronie. I see that will be a great resource. Thanks, Chris, for letting us know it was out there.  And thanks, Ronie, for your lovely comments about me being a birder and my photos. I just have so much fun recording what I am gifted to notice each day. It is such a gift. The pics I got yesterday-I got to the point where I would be able to see them come out into the water and looked. They were just coming out. It was so amazing. To me it feels personal-the Creator is sharing His creation with me. *happy dance* 

DFL, yay, for new appliances.  So glad that hip if straightening out and flying right. . .or something like that.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Ronie - I will be doing at least 72 squares. 11 + is what I have worked up from 3 (236 yard) skeins.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Thanks, Ann! I do hope it breaks into a canter :sm24:


If it is still trotting, that is one rough ride! 

Your swatches are so pretty, Norma!!! I meant to tell you that earlier. :sm24:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Dragonflylace said:


> I finished another swatch for the upcoming fall shawl...having a hard time finding the right combination of the patterns...but it will come out fine...I have faith.


So do we, DFL!!! So do we!!! :sm24:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> To me it feels personal-the Creator is sharing His creation with me. *happy dance*


:sm24: :sm24: :sm24:

Have fun, Bev!!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev--here is a pic of the bird perched on a picture frame. Not very good as it kept moving and my camera stinks.

Also a couple of garden pics. The German chamomile is an annual volunteer. So is the mullein which walks all over the place. Love the way is lines itself up as a guardian to the lawn. The cabbage is self-explanatory. Needs to be picked asap.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Happy belated birthday Julie. May you have many more.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Bev--here is a pic of the bird perched on a picture frame. Not very good as it kept moving and my camera stinks.
> 
> Also a couple of garden pics. The German chamomile is an annual volunteer. So is the mullein which walks all over the place. Love the way is lines itself up as a guardian to the lawn. The cabbage is self-explanatory. Needs to be picked asap.


If it disappears overnight... I'm recovering from the quick trip to nab that treasure! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

TLL said:


> If it is still trotting, that is one rough ride!
> 
> Your swatches are so pretty, Norma!!! I meant to tell you that earlier. :sm24:


Thanks, Toni :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tanya, your photos are great :sm24:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Tanya, hard to tell what bird it was. Pity it wouldn't sit still for a photo.  You garden looks great. Lovely pics. That cabbage looks wonderful.

Bah, I must have lost my other knitting pictures. I can find them on the computer, but not on the window that comes up to select. Hmmm. Got them! There are plenty of other WIPs that need to be attended to, but these are the ones I am concentrating on now.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Happy belated birthday Julie. May you have many more.


Thank you, Tricia! belated just means I can celebrate a little longer!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> You are about an hour and a half away. It is a lovely place :sm24:


 :sm24: :sm02:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I did thanks Linda- and will continue to, until Monday!


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Bev--here is a pic of the bird perched on a picture frame. Not very good as it kept moving and my camera stinks.
> 
> Also a couple of garden pics. The German chamomile is an annual volunteer. So is the mullein which walks all over the place. Love the way is lines itself up as a guardian to the lawn. The cabbage is self-explanatory. Needs to be picked asap.


That is a great looking cabbage, Tanya and will taste delicious, I'm sure. I love the mulleins - so statuesque. We have had a baby goldfinch in our greenhouse all day. The windows and doors were all open wide but it couldn't seem to find the way out. Hubby ended up dropping a soft cloth over it and carrying it out. Just hope mum and dad are still around.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Tanya, hard to tell what bird it was. Pity it wouldn't sit still for a photo.  You garden looks great. Lovely pics. That cabbage looks wonderful.
> 
> Bah, I must have lost my other knitting pictures. I can find them on the computer, but not on the window that comes up to select. Hmmm. Got them! There are plenty of other WIPs that need to be attended to, but these are the ones I am concentrating on now.


Plenty to keep you busy there, Bev. I like the look of the yarn in the first pic - your car knitting.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Tanya, I think he/she may be a cat bird. Here's a link to the cat bird page. 
https://www.allaboutbirds.org/guide/Gray_Catbird/id


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Hope the bird made it out by now Tanya 

Lots of nice projects Bev.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> If it disappears overnight... I'm recovering from the quick trip to nab that treasure! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm24:


That would be just fine Karen as I planted 16 head this year for some nutsy reason.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> Tanya, I think he/she may be a cat bird. Here's a link to the cat bird page.
> https://www.allaboutbirds.org/guide/Gray_Catbird/id


I just got a photo of a gray catbird last week in the wetlands. So many more varied birds there than in the woodland trails.

Thanks, Linda. I really like the look of it also. It's another repurposed sweater. 

Thanks, Melanie re projects. I really need to knock off some more of these WIPs. I even have the yarn and book that I purchased years ago for the Swirl Sweater. Never started it. Didn't feel like I was a good knitter yet. I am thinking that I could start it now. Maybe later this year.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Hope the bird made it out by now Tanya
> 
> Lots of nice projects Bev.


Ditto from me on both. :sm02:


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> I just got a photo of a gray catbird last week in the wetlands. So many more varied birds there than in the woodland trails.
> 
> Thanks, Linda. I really like the look of it also. It's another repurposed sweater.
> 
> Thanks, Melanie re projects. I really need to knock off some more of these WIPs. I even have the yarn and book that I purchased years ago for the Swirl Sweater. Never started it. Didn't feel like I was a good knitter yet. I am thinking that I could start it now. Maybe later this year.


Definitely a good variety of birds near wetlands. As I live between the 'lake' (which is not really a lake) and the pond I have a fantastic array of birds available to see - when I take the time to look. In spring migration I have seen several types of warblers. I have even seen blue birds buzzing around here a few years ago. If I sat down to think about it I could list 50 birds easily that I have seen right around my house.

I do like your projects Bev. I have many WIPs that I do want to work on but I keep starting another pair of socks. 
Here are the current pair, just starting the heel flap.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> Definitely a good variety of birds near wetlands. As I live between the 'lake' (which is not really a lake) and the pond I have a fantastic array of birds available to see - when I take the time to look. In spring migration I have seen several types of warblers. I have even seen blue birds buzzing around here a few years ago. If I sat down to think about it I could list 50 birds easily that I have seen right around my house.
> 
> I do like your projects Bev. I have many WIPs that I do want to work on but I keep starting another pair of socks.
> Here are the current pair, just starting the heel flap.


Those are going to be spectacular socks. Such a bright, vibrant color.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Definitely a good variety of birds near wetlands. As I live between the 'lake' (which is not really a lake) and the pond I have a fantastic array of birds available to see - when I take the time to look. In spring migration I have seen several types of warblers. I have even seen blue birds buzzing around here a few years ago. If I sat down to think about it I could list 50 birds easily that I have seen right around my house.
> 
> I do like your projects Bev. I have many WIPs that I do want to work on but I keep starting another pair of socks.
> Here are the current pair, just starting the heel flap.


Those socks are looking great, Chris! 
:sm02:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev--great projects on your needles. The gypsy one strikes me for its casual appearance, but they all look fab.

Chris--thanx for the cat bird suggestion. We have a lot of them around here. Makes sense that more birds are found near water.

Great looking socks in such a vibrant color and do I see some beads in there?

Melanie--thought the bird left the house with all the doors and windows open but about 4 PM heard a really plaintive weak sound that made me worry that the bird wore itself out and fell behind something. Could not find it and have horrid thoughts of discovering it under some yarn or behind a piece of furniture. Sure want to be wrong. I have had many birds come in but can usually get them out much more easily than this one. Hope it wasn't the one that was visiting me in the garden when I was tilling. Like Bev, I felt there was a personal relationship.

Have begun the attached edging this afternoon and took it my local knitting group but couldn't concentrate to knit with all the chatter. We had 2 new people who showed up this evening which livened things more.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Tanya, I think he/she may be a cat bird. Here's a link to the cat bird page.
> https://www.allaboutbirds.org/guide/Gray_Catbird/id


I couldn't see any of the bright under colors and the bird today was a very dark gray, not light as in the picture in the link you sent. The tail was the right shape, though.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Today was a quiet day today. We went into downtown St. John's for a little while this afternoon, and then to a little fishing village, Quidi Vidi. 

Tomorrow we are going away for a couple of days with my brother and SIL to Trinity, which is further up the coast, where we will be staying in a B&B. Tomorrow evening we will be seeing a play, then attending a pageant and dinner dance on Saturday. We will return back here on Sunday after visiting a place called Bonavista where we hope to see an iceberg which is being tracked a little farther to the north and also to see a puffin colony on a local sea stack.

Sue


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Looks like a great trip Sue 

Do I see beads in your socks Chris? Nice looking pattern.

I am almost done with clue 1 of A Song in the Air and have switched to the circular needles. I do like these ChiaoGoo red lace needles.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Today was a quiet day today. We went into downtown St. John's for a little while this afternoon, and then to a little fishing village, Quidi Vidi.
> 
> Tomorrow we are going away for a couple of days with my brother and SIL to Trinity, which is further up the coast, where we will be staying in a B&B. Tomorrow evening we will be seeing a play, then attending a pageant and dinner dance on Saturday. We will return back here on Sunday after visiting a place called Bonavista where we hope to see an iceberg which is being tracked a little farther to the north and also to see a puffin colony on a local sea stack.
> 
> Sue


Great photos Sue- you are having an interesting trip.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Clue 1 of A Song in the Air MKAL. I am using Knit Picks Alpaca Cloud lace in midnight heather which is a very dark forest green on US 1 needles (2.25mm). I snapped two of my nice pointy bamboo DPNs :sm22: but my new ChiaoGoo red lace circulars are working out very nicely. You cannot tell from the photo but the pattern is a spiral of leaves.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Great photos Sue- you are having an interesting trip.


Ditto from me, Sue! :sm02:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Clue 1 of A Song in the Air MKAL. I am using Knit Picks Alpaca Cloud lace in midnight heather which is a very dark forest green on US 1 needles (2.25mm). I snapped two of my nice pointy bamboo DPNs :sm22: but my new ChiaoGoo red lace circulars are working out very nicely. You cannot tell from the photo but the pattern is a spiral of leaves.


It's going to be gorgeous, Melanie. Glad those needles are working out for you. I love my ChiaoGoo needles, too. :sm24:


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

I started a cowl today and the yarn made the needles so slick they kept sliding out of my hands. Got 4 rows knit before giving up so frogged it and I am sure sure I have frogged 8 rows. :sm06: I wonder if bamboo needles will work better.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I probably didn't need to...but I replaced the motherboard battery in my computer tower...and THEN could not figure out the password I assigned myself (over 5 years of not logging in, and no monitor).

I had to use one of the two external drive cable kits to look at the names in the users folder...only two names I knew the passwords to. :sm15: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: 

So I have 3 working computers (and my tower has the HP 4L already installed as an option). No special cable needed really as I already have a pair of Centronics to Parallel cables. Just the brand-name toner cartridge and a monitor (so I don't have to share THIS monitor I'm looking at).


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> I just got a photo of a gray catbird last week in the wetlands. So many more varied birds there than in the woodland trails.
> 
> Thanks, Linda. I really like the look of it also. It's another repurposed sweater.
> 
> Thanks, Melanie re projects. I really need to knock off some more of these WIPs. I even have the yarn and book that I purchased years ago for the Swirl Sweater. Never started it. Didn't feel like I was a good knitter yet. I am thinking that I could start it now. Maybe later this year.


The Swirl sweater looks more difficult than it actually is. I found the most difficult part was sewing it together at the end.
Be aware that the sleeves as written are very, very long but there is adjustment info on the help site. I love my Swirl, call it my blanket with sleeves.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Definitely a good variety of birds near wetlands. As I live between the 'lake' (which is not really a lake) and the pond I have a fantastic array of birds available to see - when I take the time to look. In spring migration I have seen several types of warblers. I have even seen blue birds buzzing around here a few years ago. If I sat down to think about it I could list 50 birds easily that I have seen right around my house.
> 
> I do like your projects Bev. I have many WIPs that I do want to work on but I keep starting another pair of socks.
> Here are the current pair, just starting the heel flap.


You do knit beautiful socks, Chris, I've several of your projects on Ravelry.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Great wips, Bev! It is a pity to have run out of yarn.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Today was a quiet day today. We went into downtown St. John's for a little while this afternoon, and then to a little fishing village, Quidi Vidi.
> 
> Tomorrow we are going away for a couple of days with my brother and SIL to Trinity, which is further up the coast, where we will be staying in a B&B. Tomorrow evening we will be seeing a play, then attending a pageant and dinner dance on Saturday. We will return back here on Sunday after visiting a place called Bonavista where we hope to see an iceberg which is being tracked a little farther to the north and also to see a puffin colony on a local sea stack.
> 
> Sue


Great photos, Sue. It seems you are having a fantastic trip.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Great socks, Chris. Fabulous colour :sm24:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Clue 1 of A Song in the Air MKAL. I am using Knit Picks Alpaca Cloud lace in midnight heather which is a very dark forest green on US 1 needles (2.25mm). I snapped two of my nice pointy bamboo DPNs :sm22: but my new ChiaoGoo red lace circulars are working out very nicely. You cannot tell from the photo but the pattern is a spiral of leaves.


Love the sound of your yarn. Looks like a lovely project.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue, that looks fantastic. The village looks so quaint :sm24:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Love the sound of your yarn. Looks like a lovely project.


Good morning, Norma. You are up bright and early too, it seems. Feels like it is going to be hot and very muggy here.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

MissMelba said:


> Clue 1 of A Song in the Air MKAL. I am using Knit Picks Alpaca Cloud lace in midnight heather which is a very dark forest green on US 1 needles (2.25mm). I snapped two of my nice pointy bamboo DPNs :sm22: but my new ChiaoGoo red lace circulars are working out very nicely. You cannot tell from the photo but the pattern is a spiral of leaves.


Wonderful :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Good morning, Linda. Yes, hot and muggy here too. I am on retreat this weekend so I have been chained to the kitchen. I was hoping for even cooler weather but it looks as though I will be disappointed.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Good morning, Linda. Yes, hot and muggy here too. I am on retreat this weekend so I have been chained to the kitchen. I was hoping for even cooler weather but it looks as though I will be disappointed.


We were promised rain yesterday but it didn't arrive. Very headachy weather. Enjoy your retreat and come home restored. :sm01:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

linda09 said:


> We were promised rain yesterday but it didn't arrive. Very headachy weather. Enjoy your retreat and come home restored. :sm01:


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Sue, those are beautiful pictures you took. Looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

tamarque said:


> I couldn't see any of the bright under colors and the bird today was a very dark gray, not light as in the picture in the link you sent. The tail was the right shape, though.


Sometimes the look of birds is different at your location than from the pictures. Subtle differences. I can't think of any other birds that are grey but will check my bird book later. I do hope the bird is ok and not stuck somewhere in the house.

Yes those are beads in the socks. I have another beaded pair and you don't even notice the beads. But then I start with size large to accommodate my fat calfs and decrease to medium around the ankles so they are usually not tight on me at all.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Sometimes the look of birds is different at your location than from the pictures. Subtle differences. I can't think of any other birds that are grey but will check my bird book later. I do hope the bird is ok and not stuck somewhere in the house.
> 
> Yes those are beads in the socks. I have another beaded pair and you don't even notice the beads. But then I start with size large to accommodate my fat calfs and decrease to medium around the ankles so they are usually not tight on me at all.


That is true--nature is always varied in its expression.

I do understand about sizing socks. I have to do the same thing--change size as I go. Sometimes I change the needle size, other times change stitch count and sometimes do both. Learned to feel comfortable with doing that from growing up with a mother who sewed and was always customizing fittings. It just seemed natural to do this with socks, too.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Chris, looks like a lovely pair of socks. I have seen two types of warblers at the wetlands-Yellow warbler and Palm warbler. It is so fun coming home and identifying the birds.

Sue, thank you so much for sharing. It looks absolutely gorgeous up there. Wow. Is this still Jane's area?

Your start looks great, Melanie. The yarn sound yummy.

Sounds like you are getting things sorted out quite nicely after the move, Karen.

Linda, thanks for the encouragement on the Swirl. 

Thanks, Norma. I really need to hunt up that label, so that I know what to order. Enjoy your retreat as much as you can with the heat and the kitchen.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> Sue, those are beautiful pictures you took. Looking forward to seeing more.


I agree, it really looks like a pretty place.

And your socks look great, too.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Norma--have a great and healing retreat. I assume being in the kitchen is part of the collective participation in the retreat.

Sue--such a nice environment to be in. Those old fishing villages are very quaint and beautiful.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Linda, thanks for the encouragement on the Swirl.
> 
> quote]
> 
> :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Norma--have a great and healing retreat. I assume being in the kitchen is part of the collective participation in the retreat.
> 
> Sue--such a nice environment to be in. Those old fishing villages are very quaint and beautiful.


Thank you, Tanya. Yes, I am in charge of food prep some of which I do at home. My teacher calls me the Kitchen Goddess and I have people to help me with the food :sm24:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> I started a cowl today and the yarn made the needles so slick they kept sliding out of my hands. Got 4 rows knit before giving up so frogged it and I am sure sure I have frogged 8 rows. :sm06: I wonder if bamboo needles will work better.


I like bamboo needles because they are grippy


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Good morning, Linda. Yes, hot and muggy here too. I am on retreat this weekend so I have been chained to the kitchen. I was hoping for even cooler weather but it looks as though I will be disappointed.


Hope the weather cooperates for your weekend.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linda09 said:


> We were promised rain yesterday but it didn't arrive. Very headachy weather. Enjoy your retreat and come home restored. :sm01:


We've got rain here this morning. It's been so dry, so it's refreshing to get it, but I do miss my morning walk. :sm01:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Good Morning all... I read all pages and now will comment.. I just hope I didn't miss anyone...

Julie I thought her Birthday was the 21st but maybe it is the 22nd... facebook normally says something.. 

DFL that is great news about the appliances.. we would love to have gas too but the expense is to much. One of these days I'll get a new oven that is self cleaning.. right now I have a oven that really needs attention.. and the idea of spending half the day on my knees is what is putting it off.. LOL 

Sue great pictures of your vacation.. it is so pretty there.. and I did see the 'Jolly Rancher' 

Great pics of your garden Tanya...I can see where it would feed you well... I really didn't even think of a 'diningroom' table. I was thinking more of a end or occasional table.  The important thing is the experience you are getting doing the sample..

Norma enjoy your retreat and the knitting of the Shawl... your designs will be stunning when put to yarn and needles... 

Great WIP's Bev.. now can we see the pictures of those birds taking off.. LOL They sound wonderful and your so lucky to have gotten them on film.. 

Chris your socks are great... I see owls and beads... I hope they fit great too..

Karen your computer situation seems to be working out great... I keep my passwords in a dollar store address book... and I never password protect my computer.. That is just one more headache to deal with and I'm not happy with any passwords to begin with .. LOL

Well I have less than a hour to get to work and I have just jumped out of the shower.. so I have lots to do ... Have a great day/evening all..


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Thank you, Tanya. Yes, I am in charge of food prep some of which I do at home. My teacher calls me the Kitchen Goddess and I have people to help me with the food :sm24:


Hopefully it was cooler in your kitchen at home and lots of the big heat stuff was done there.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Your projects are beautiful, Bev, Melanie, and Chris!

Thanks for the trip photos, Sue. What a beautiful area your brother and Jane live in!

Have fun with those computers, Karen!

Bamboos would help tremendously with the "slippery", Tricia. :sm24:

Enjoy your retreat, Norma!

Your garden looks great, Tanya! That cabbage will be delicious!!!


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-92556-1.html

Just found this and thought it was interesting that I found my first posting to "Introduce Yourself"...July 2nd was the anniversary of my introduction to the KP site.

Wow, a lot has happened since 2012. But my love for lace is eternal...

I really need to get my iPad going and take some pictures...I finished another swatch...well, it is 14 inches long and about 20 inches wide, if you want to call it a swatch...but I made this one with 70% kid mohair and 30% silk....I need your opinion on this one, so I will post a picture as soon as I can.

Take care all...oh, my hip is much, much better...still can't put full weight on it to climb stairs, but oh so much better.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-92556-1.html
> 
> Just found this and thought it was interesting that I found my first posting to "Introduce Yourself"...July 2nd was the anniversary of my introduction to the KP site.
> 
> ...


History can be fun! Hard to imagine so much time has gone by here and how much we have all shared and grown.

Anticipating you swatch pic. And very happy for you that your hip is healing.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Your projects are beautiful, Bev, Melanie, and Chris!
> 
> Thanks for the trip photos, Sue. What a beautiful area your brother and Jane live in!
> 
> ...


Yes, thankx. Some things in the garden are doing well. Cabbages, cauliflower--excellent. Just saw first baby squash forming and some tomatoes on one of the plants--a favorite paste tomato. And just picked about a gallon of purslane and am anxious to try 2 things with it: dry a bunch for winter use and making an Indian Paneer dish which I wanted to do several days ago but had too much leftover food in the refrig.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Ronie and Toni re projects.

Here are some more crane pics. I got those on Weds. The deer I got this morning.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Good Morning all... I read all pages and now will comment.. I just hope I didn't miss anyone...
> 
> Julie I thought her Birthday was the 21st but maybe it is the 22nd... facebook normally says something..
> 
> ...


It can be confusing.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Ronie and Toni re projects.
> 
> Here are some more crane pics. I got those on Weds. The deer I got this morning.


Lovely as always.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Ronie and Toni re projects.
> 
> Here are some more crane pics. I got those on Weds. The deer I got this morning.


Those are great pictures. Love the cranes. We get quite a few of them in NM, especially at a sanctuary south of Albuquerque, NM.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev--wonderful photos. The one of the deer with the reflection in the water is a real winner.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Bev--wonderful photos. The one of the deer with the reflection in the water is a real winner.


I totally agree, Tanya. Such wonderful light too. :sm01:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I totally agree, Tanya. Such wonderful light too. :sm01:


From me, too, Bev. :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Clue 1 of A Song in the Air MKAL. I am using Knit Picks Alpaca Cloud lace in midnight heather which is a very dark forest green on US 1 needles (2.25mm). I snapped two of my nice pointy bamboo DPNs :sm22: but my new ChiaoGoo red lace circulars are working out very nicely. You cannot tell from the photo but the pattern is a spiral of leaves.


That is looking good! Would love to see the pattern sometime.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> We've got rain here this morning. It's been so dry, so it's refreshing to get it, but I do miss my morning walk. :sm01:


Yes, we did receive rain this morning. Started about 6:30 and I was already on my hike. Wasn't a hard rain, but seems fairly steady, more like a misty rain.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Ronie and Toni re projects.
> 
> Here are some more crane pics. I got those on Weds. The deer I got this morning.


Lovely! I only saw two bucks this morning. But they were beautiful!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Yes, we did receive rain this morning. Started about 6:30 and I was already on my hike. Wasn't a hard rain, but seems fairly steady, more like a misty rain.


It rained for a couple of hours here and is now just overcast. My flowers needed the rain, so all is good. :sm02:


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

We're on the last room at the old apartment...and we're waiting for it to get SOMEWHAT cooler before moving the wood boxes into the garage.

I had a few hard rubs on my calf area/knees trying to get the salt deposits off my legs. Now that we have indoor washer and dryer I can wash my compression stockings sooner. Legs are clear and silky thanks to Neosporin (sp?) and reasonably cleaner stockings.

I'm not planting my heirloom seed THIS year...I have that basil and pointy-leaf Sage that essentially grew from seed. I'm set for November (Sage) and year-round salads/soups (basil) :sm24:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

The rain just began here--thank goodness The heat today w/high humidity was a killer. So hard to even consider being outdoors. Ran into the garden to cover this Mantis I borrowed and still have and the beginning rain felt wonderful. Noticed today I have 3 flower plants from the seeds my daughter brought back from Nicaragua last summer. Cannot wait to see what they become. Have another few seedlings of those flowers that are clinging to life in their flats that need to get planted.

Now to try and do some of that Shetland lace edging.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Great photos Bev.

Run4fitness - at least it was rain and not hail 

It has been overcast all afternoon - yay! No rain yet but the cloud cover means the temps were only about 90 degrees (32 C).

I am off to cook dinner - pork chops with mushroom cream sauce (yes, heavy cream is a staple in my fridge, lol), then tile work. I might try to go for a jog after dinner as I have an obstacle course in the fall and it includes a 5k run so some practice beforehand would be wise. I need to convince DH that I *need* a wall to scale since that is a skill I do not have (the scaling) and I want help building a wall. Actually I lack several skills, lol, but I made it through the course with only a little help (allowed since this is a charity run) last year. I can build up my grip strength and the ability to pull myself up a rope (I can climb a pole no problem) and get stronger arms with what I already have for equipment. This year I will take the boat if (when) I fall off the pond crossing obstacle as the long swim wore me out, lol. DH has no interest in joining me on the mud run, couch potato that he is so I am on my own.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Julie, Barbara, Tanya, Linda, Run4fitness, and Melanie for your lovely comments on the photos. 

That is so nice, Karen, that you had some extra time on your move to move in stages. That always helps.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Melanie-I don't know how you do it--all that heavy activity in such heat. Your athletic goals are admirable.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> We're on the last room at the old apartment...and we're waiting for it to get SOMEWHAT cooler before moving the wood boxes into the garage.
> 
> I had a few hard rubs on my calf area/knees trying to get the salt deposits off my legs. Now that we have indoor washer and dryer I can wash my compression stockings sooner. Legs are clear and silky thanks to Neosporin (sp?) and reasonably cleaner stockings.
> 
> I'm not planting my heirloom seed THIS year...I have that basil and pointy-leaf Sage that essentially grew from seed. I'm set for November (Sage) and year-round salads/soups (basil) :sm24:


That is great Karen... it is so important to keep those socks clean.. and the brushing technique that Bev was talking about will help with your circulation too... I think I still have the link... I know what you go through because I was blessed with my Dad's blood.. and its a clotter... LOL I have had some real scary ordeals but mostly I lost a lot of weight and started moving.. it is still a issue but I do feel better these days...  http://www.skin-brushing.com/facebrushing/ it say's face brushing but it tells about the whole body too...


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

We leave Hilton Head tomorrow and plan to get yo Memphis, so it will be a long day of driving. The heat index here was 107 degrees today. Ugh!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev your pictures are amazing.. you have a real eye for this... I probably have said that before but you continue to surprise me 

Beautiful day on the coast today... this morning on the bridge it was so warm and stunningly beautiful... I love it when the sky is that deep blue and the pine trees are dark green.. it was that way today.. and the water was like glass.. it was low tide so the river was very still... the tide was coming in so that probably was the reason.. lots of fish caught.. so lots of happy fishermen.. 

I am kicking back wishing Melanie would make me some pork chops and mushroom sauce... yum but we are going to have a nice chicken dinner... and relax.. probably plan our weekend.. I plan on getting some more of my Sample done... 

I had an idea Tanya.. on Pinerest they have these crude frames with delicate pieces of lace in them... I'll go into my page and see if I can find you a link.. then you could forage for nice sticks in your garden and frame your sample.. maybe even sell it in your craft fairs... 
I found it... and I had a wonderful time looking through my Pinterest pages... I love my site.. it makes me very calm and happy..  
and the best part is that DFL is the one who I pinned it from in here!!


__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/340584790549555960/
 I think your Shetland Shawl Sample would look amazing framed and on the wall... I just might change my idea and do the same thing..


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Babalou said:


> We leave Hilton Head tomorrow and plan to get yo Memphis, so it will be a long day of driving. The heat index here was 107 degrees today. Ugh!


I'm ugh is right! Safe travels, Barbara.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Melanie-I don't know how you do it--all that heavy activity in such heat. Your athletic goals are admirable.


Mel, I agree with Tanya.

Bev, gorgeous pictures as always.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Ronie said:


> That is great Karen... it is so important to keep those socks clean.. and the brushing technique that Bev was talking about will help with your circulation too... I think I still have the link... I know what you go through because I was blessed with my Dad's blood.. and its a clotter... LOL I have had some real scary ordeals but mostly I lost a lot of weight and started moving.. it is still a issue but I do feel better these days...  http://www.skin-brushing.com/facebrushing/ it say's face brushing but it tells about the whole body too...


Great link! I didn't realize that what I do because it feels good is also good for my skin! I did know about massaging the lymph system and have been doing that for a couple of years. It does make a difference.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks. No this is near my brother's area and about 300km from Jane's area.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> Sue, thank you so much for sharing. It looks absolutely gorgeous up there. Wow. Is this still Jane's area?
> 
> .


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

We are up at Trinity. Saw a great play celebrating Harry Hibbs, a famous Newfoundlander singer from the 60s.

It is beautiful near here.

Sue


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> We are up at Trinity. Saw a great play celebrating Harry Hibbs, a famous Newfoundlander singer from the 60s.
> 
> It is beautiful near here.
> 
> Sue


Really picturesque! I love the coloured houses. And aren't lupins glorious?


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Ronie. I really appreciate your comments. And I love the idea of framing the Shetland sample. 

Thanks, Chris.

Oh, my, Sue. What a picturesqe village. Just love it with the purple flowers-lupine? Am I even close? Anyway, the picture makes me want to visit there!!

Julie, not only did we post at the same time, we were thinking the same thing.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Ronie. I really appreciate your comments. And I love the idea of framing the Shetland sample.
> 
> Thanks, Chris.
> 
> ...


 :sm24:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> We are up at Trinity. Saw a great play celebrating Harry Hibbs, a famous Newfoundlander singer from the 60s.
> 
> It is beautiful near here.
> 
> Sue


Great photos, Sue! It looks beautiful there. :sm02:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Beautiful view Sue. Thanks for sharing.

I did not make it out to jog nor did I make my pork chops, they will have to wait until tomorrow night, so Ronie, you have time to make it here  DH mixed up a batch of mortar and by the time we were done with it we just went out for a quick bite to eat. Then we came back and whipped up another batch. The back wall is done and the side walls are about halfway. We should be able to finish the walls this weekend. The two side walls will take the most cuts so they are slower going. Next up will be the shower floor and the bottom row of wall tiles (they need to be cut slightly shorter than the full height). The shower floor is cut and ready to go excepting the sill tiles but as they are all straight cuts they will go quickly. Then we tackle the bathroom floor.

Hope all enjoy the rest of the evening.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

We had the most amazing stew tonight...

First I roasted the meat in a 9x? inch glass pan that I lined with foil. Salt, pepper, garlic powder, olive oil, and 1/4 of a vadelia (sp?) onion. Seal the ends of the foil and about 4-6 punctures with a paring knife. Cook this on a pizza stone in an electric oven for about 325 Fahrenheit...until the smell drives you crazy and your thermometer registers 165 degrees (and climbing).

Next peel and cube Yukon gold potatoes, baby carrots, and have salt, pepper, margerum (sp?), 2 cans tomato sauce, 1 can Italian green beans, and at least 3/4 - 1 gallon water. When you start adding the defatted meat, add about a pinch each of Herbes de Provence and Bay Leaves. Simmer until both potatoes and carrots are softened.

You may have to add extra lemon juice/salt to taste later in your soup bowl...but at least you'll have a yummy combination!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue-what a beautiful location where your brother lives. Must feel exhilarating being there.

Melanie--plugging away and soon your new bath will be done.

What was the name of the PDF converter that I think DFL shared with us? I need to download it to IE and still cannot open Firefox for all my files.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

tamarque said:


> What was the name of the PDF converter that I think DFL shared with us? I need to download it to IE and still cannot open Firefox for all my files.


Thought I had this bookmarked, but no luck.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> We are up at Trinity. Saw a great play celebrating Harry Hibbs, a famous Newfoundlander singer from the 60s.
> 
> It is beautiful near here.
> 
> Sue


Postcard perfect. Looks really lovely, Sue.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Karen, thanks for making me hungry this morning. 

Sue, those are breath taking photos. You and Bev should start a business.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> We had the most amazing stew tonight...
> 
> First I roasted the meat in a 9x? inch glass pan that I lined with foil. Salt, pepper, garlic powder, olive oil, and 1/4 of a vadelia (sp?) onion. Seal the ends of the foil and about 4-6 punctures with a paring knife. Cook this on a pizza stone in an electric oven for about 325 Fahrenheit...until the smell drives you crazy and your thermometer registers 165 degrees (and climbing).
> 
> ...


Yum! :sm01:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Thought I had this bookmarked, but no luck.


Thanx so much Chris, but I just now found a solution on Youtube which actually worked to open my Firefox browser. What a nightmare these past 2 days. Now of course I have access to the pdf converter. FYI, it is called Print Friendly & PDF.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

I'm so glad you got your browser figured out, Tanya. What a relief to be able to get to your files.

Gorgeous photos, Bev and Sue!!!

I'll be down for supper, Karen. :sm17: Your move sounds like it is well under control. :sm24:

That is going to be one amazing bathroom when you are done, Melanie!

Thank you for introducing yourself 4 years ago, DFL!!!

What a pleasant walk in the rain, run4fitness!


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Lovely places you have pictured Sue .
That bathroom will be worth being in Melanie .
Continue to enjoy your break Barbara .
I was born on Anglesey ,Linda . I like the area .Left when I was seven .Goodness ,won't divulge how long ago that was !
Good you can move and have access to the old place Karen .
Super plump cabbage Tanya .
Hope you get some more pleasant visits on the bridge Ronie .
I see you are becoming an expert twitcher Bev .love the deer .


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Great link! I didn't realize that what I do because it feels good is also good for my skin! I did know about massaging the lymph system and have been doing that for a couple of years. It does make a difference.


Your very welcome... I have yet to start.. :sm12: but I have had my brush's for a few months now... I have done a little and it felt great! I really need to do more each day since I am on my feet so much... by the end of the week I just want to sit.. LOL

Sue that little town is so cute!!! It reminds me of the show 'Haven' that was filmed in that area...

Your welcome Bev... I think the framed samples of anything we are trying out is such a great idea!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Just in case anyone needs this... http://www.printfriendly.com/ Tanya I can see you got yours resolved... I hate the headaches of computers... My Geek will fix mine for about 60.00 so I just save myself the hassel and go to him... I wish the days of Windows 97 were back when we could pretty much fix them ourselves... now I get so tense and upset with it.. I guess frustrated is the word.. LOL

Karen your stew sounds great... I never thought of doing my meat that way but I will definitly give it a try next time.. we will make foil pockets to cook some things when camping... but unless I get a camper I don't think I'll be doing much camping for awhile... LOL

We got a great surprise last night... first my Daughter calls... and while she is on the phone my Son called on hubby's phone... I got such a kick out of hubby and my Son first talking... then texting.. every time he got a "LOL" he cracked up... you must realize the man has only been texting for about 2 months now... so its still a thrill to him.. LOL


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I just saw this on face book if anyone is interested... http://www.arohaknits.com/5-shawls-5-days


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Just in case anyone needs this... http://www.printfriendly.com/ Tanya I can see you got yours resolved... I hate the headaches of computers... My Geek will fix mine for about 60.00 so I just save myself the hassel and go to him... I wish the days of Windows 97 were back when we could pretty much fix them ourselves... now I get so tense and upset with it.. I guess frustrated is the word.. LOL
> 
> Karen your stew sounds great... I never thought of doing my meat that way but I will definitly give it a try next time.. we will make foil pockets to cook some things when camping... but unless I get a camper I don't think I'll be doing much camping for awhile... LOL
> 
> We got a great surprise last night... first my Daughter calls... and while she is on the phone my Son called on hubby's phone... I got such a kick out of hubby and my Son first talking... then texting.. every time he got a "LOL" he cracked up... you must realize the man has only been texting for about 2 months now... so its still a thrill to him.. LOL


One of the benefits of Slow Cookers is you can avoid cooking in aluminum--think alzheimers and other neurological diseases.

Skin brushing has a great reputation for health and feeling good!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> We got a great surprise last night... first my Daughter calls... and while she is on the phone my Son called on hubby's phone... I got such a kick out of hubby and my Son first talking... then texting.. every time he got a "LOL" he cracked up... you must realize the man has only been texting for about 2 months now... so its still a thrill to him.. LOL


How fun. :sm24:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> How fun. :sm24:


Ditto from me, Ronie! :sm24:


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Sue-what a beautiful location where your brother lives. Must feel exhilarating being there.
> 
> Melanie--plugging away and soon your new bath will be done.
> 
> ...


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

I had an idea Tanya.. on Pinerest they have these crude frames with delicate pieces of lace in them... I'll go into my page and see if I can find you a link.. then you could forage for nice sticks in your garden and frame your sample.. maybe even sell it in your craft fairs... 
I found it... and I had a wonderful time looking through my Pinterest pages... I love my site.. it makes me very calm and happy..  
and the best part is that DFL is the one who I pinned it from in here!!


__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/340584790549555960/
 I think your Shetland Shawl Sample would look amazing framed and on the wall... I just might change my idea and do the same thing.. [/quote]

Yes, I did and I am still trying to find this motif....I have about decided that I am going to have to reverse engineer the thing myself.....it looks like something Herbert Niebling would do...think I discussed this before when I was trying to make a practice motif for Fuchsia Flowers...


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> I had an idea Tanya.. on Pinerest they have these crude frames with delicate pieces of lace in them... I'll go into my page and see if I can find you a link.. then you could forage for nice sticks in your garden and frame your sample.. maybe even sell it in your craft fairs...
> I found it... and I had a wonderful time looking through my Pinterest pages... I love my site.. it makes me very calm and happy..
> and the best part is that DFL is the one who I pinned it from in here!!
> 
> ...


Yes, I did and I am still trying to find this motif....I have about decided that I am going to have to reverse engineer the thing myself.....it looks like something Herbert Niebling would do...think I discussed this before when I was trying to make a practice motif for Fuchsia Flowers...[/quote]

Yes I remember talking about it... I think it is a great idea... and would sell well to for those who sell their items... I still have the chart you shared with us on hold.. printed so I can find it easily... it is in your folder...LOL I have special Pee-Chee style folders for all our designers in here  :sm01: :sm01:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie/DFL--thanks for the suggestion for a lace wall hanging and the link on Pinterest. Spent some time this morning there and got caught up in adorable amigurumis. Am feeling anticipatory to see how it block out as it is a dk wt yarn. Am loving this color which is not typical for me, but it is so relaxing and warm and soft.

Ronit--how nice the kids both called at the same time. Love serendipity in life.

Did some harvesting this hot, hot morning but I have really been craving a raw cabbage salad. Haven't bought any for several months. The red one was just under 5# and a small green one, just under 3#. Pretty respectable if I do say so myself. Made with a tahini dressing and some other raw veggies, it was delicious.
Also harvested the rest of the shallots and bunch of onions. Am absolutely tickled the onions have a decent size this year. It is not a veg that I grow well but this year they are looking pretty good. Now to figure out how to store them--all 50 (approx) of them. Cauliflowers are almost all ready, too. Cut one that was wanting to sprout and think I will try some cauliflower rice with it, maybe tomorrow. Made a big pot of purslane, Indian style to have tonight with the paneer made the other day. 

The heat is too much but the rain took out a lot of the humidity last nite and there is a breeze in the shade which is wonderful.

Now for a bit of knitting


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Tanya ..I would suspect that tying the onions together and hanging them somewhere dry and airy may be the storage solution for onions as that is how they are done by onion sellers .Tried adding a link but no luck but look at Gardeners World storing onions .


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

The hay crew has come and gone and I still don't have the hay pen cleaned up. It has been so hot and humid.

Yesterday my blind/deaf dog wandered into the hay field and got confused. I went too get her out of the way of the crew and by the time I tried to "call" her in, got my shoes and cane she was circling, hot and her back legs were trembling. She knew when I got close but would not follow, just start circling again so I carried her to shade. Let her rest and cool off a little then tried to get her to follow me. She heads out to the hay field so picked her up and carried her to the house. Put her on the p l at form at the top of the steps so I could climb up and open the door. She slides down the steps but at least knew where she was and climbed back up. We got in the house and she drank and drank and drank. Slept for hours.

This morning I let her out and saw a flock of turkeys. Went for my camera and her barking scared them off. When I got back they were running across the field so no picture. It is annoying but she finds her was around by barking and listening to the sound. She can hear that, hear the treat bag rattle but barely hear me. Selective hearing?


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

So sad about your dog Tricia .


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

annweb said:


> Tanya ..I would suspect that tying the onions together and hanging them somewhere dry and airy may be the storage solution for onions as that is how they are done by onion sellers .


We used to braid the tops, tie twine around them the hang them in the rafters of the barn to dry. A mesh bag or anything that allows air to circulate, out of the sun. Move to a cool, dry place before freeze. A screen on a couple of saw horses works well to dry potatoes, ripen tomatoes, etc. Put it in the shade or somewhere out of the sun.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

annweb said:


> So sad about your dog Tricia .


Yes, but she has a good life, is 19 now and outlived 2 companions. Every time I think of having her put down she is better but I worry during the heat of summer and the cold of winter as she stays outside when I run errands, have appointments or meetings. I can't put her in the kennel because the 2 big dogs are too rough and she walks the perimeter and whimpers.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Tricia, good for your fur baby that she is with you and has a good life. Dogs don't seem to mind infirmaries as much as we humans do. 

Hope your weather holds out Ronie. We have had thunder all afternoon but no rain yet, just a noisy cloud.

Back to tiling.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Just in case anyone needs this... http://www.printfriendly.com/ Tanya I can see you got yours resolved... I hate the headaches of computers... My Geek will fix mine for about 60.00 so I just save myself the hassel and go to him... I wish the days of Windows 97 were back when we could pretty much fix them ourselves... now I get so tense and upset with it.. I guess frustrated is the word.. LOL
> 
> Karen your stew sounds great... I never thought of doing my meat that way but I will definitely give it a try next time.. we will make foil pockets to cook some things when camping... but unless I get a camper I don't think I'll be doing much camping for awhile... LOL
> 
> We got a great surprise last night... first my Daughter calls... and while she is on the phone my Son called on hubby's phone... I got such a kick out of hubby and my Son first talking... then texting.. every time he got a "LOL" he cracked up... you must realize the man has only been texting for about 2 months now... so its still a thrill to him.. LOL


I think you meant Windows 98SE. I much prefer the 2000 Professional/Server/Advanced Server...I'm running one tower on the last / choice (mine). The only problem is that I cannot let that machine online until I upgrade to MS Windows 7/10 Professional. I have to use the Corporate version of Norton AV on that tower...and it's LONG overdue for an upgrade.

Vista and 7 (this machine) are the other 2 OS choices I can play with (in ONE room now :sm23: ). I have 2 machines connected to one monitor (until another 24 inch can be purchased).

*Tanya* --> If I had my choice I would have just cooked the meat in a canola oil sprayed glass pan. I'm having to learn this electric oven/stove by guesses. So far I still have to learn the rhythm for bread and other pastry...but meat items are VERY forgiving.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Tricia--your dog does have a strong vital force. I am admiring of how animals find their way without some major senses. When my 17 yr cat lost her sight I watched her negotiate around the house. My friend adopted a dog with only 3 legs and deaf and very poor vision. It is the sweetest dog but never learned to play it seemed and remains relatively sedate.

Thanx all for food storage suggestions. I do know about tying and hanging onions. That is not the issue: it is the 12 large cabbages and lbs of swiss chard and kale that all need picking and processing. A lot will be frozen and as much as I can be fermented. Then where to store the jars. My house is not conducive for a root cellar and there is no area in the house for a separate pantry room. It means the garlics are stored in a box by the back door along with the shallots and the onions are put into a hanging basket. But this year there is a bumper crop of the greens and hopefully beans, tomatoes, Fall greens, etc. It seems there is always food hanging out or not being picked for lack of space. And now I have added a very large crop of purslane which I want to freeze, dry, and eat raw as long as it lasts. Better to have too much than too little: I guess I should not complain, but it feels overwhelming at times.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tricia19 said:


> she finds her was around by barking and listening to the sound. She can hear that, hear the treat bag rattle but barely hear me. Selective hearing?


LOL!!! probably! What a stinker she is!

I can imagine that you are glad to have your hay done. :sm24:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> I think you meant Windows 98SE. I much prefer the 2000 Professional/Server/Advanced Server...I'm running one tower on the last / choice (mine). The only problem is that I cannot let that machine online until I upgrade to MS Windows 7/10 Professional. I have to use the Corporate version of Norton AV on that tower...and it's LONG overdue for an upgrade.
> 
> Vista and 7 (this machine) are the other 2 OS choices I can play with (in ONE room now :sm23: ). I have 2 machines connected to one monitor (until another 24 inch can be purchased).
> 
> *Tanya* --> If I had my choice I would have just cooked the meat in a canola oil sprayed glass pan. I'm having to learn this electric oven/stove by guesses. So far I still have to learn the rhythm for bread and other pastry...but meat items are VERY forgiving.


When I do turkeys, and I used to do 20-22# birds, I always steamed them at high temps in a closed roaster. They steamed very quickly and then would uncover them for the last 1/2 hour and let them brown at a lower temp. I know electric stoves are their own reality but my concern was the use of aluminum anything as it leaches into the food and is very toxic, especially as it can build up in your body, and even more especially this is true if your immune system is weak and/or your body cannot process it out.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Toni, that snake was really big. I don't think I have ever seen one that big. I certainly don't want to see it again! I did look it up and I think it is called a black rat snake and it does eat eggs and baby birds. So I guess we need to move the birdhouse and somehow make it inaccessible for snakes! 

Bev, that is so exciting about getting to see the sand crane migration in the fall. What a sight that will be-18,000 cranes! Wow. 

Barbara, glad you have avoided getting sick so far. Too bad the kids are though. I ha been to Hilton Head and it is such a pretty place. Hope you're able to get in some swimming in this heat. 

Tanya, hope your bird visitor has gotten out safely by now. 

Ronie, thanks for the Cornell bird id link. 
Pg. 24


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Ronie/DFL--thanks for the suggestion for a lace wall hanging and the link on Pinterest. Spent some time this morning there and got caught up in adorable amigurumis. Am feeling anticipatory to see how it block out as it is a dk wt yarn. Am loving this color which is not typical for me, but it is so relaxing and warm and soft.
> 
> Ronit--how nice the kids both called at the same time. Love serendipity in life.
> 
> ...


My onions and garlic are poor this year - the peas, on the other hand are wonderful. Nothing on your scale, Tanya, all container grown but so enjoyable.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> Tanya ..I would suspect that tying the onions together and hanging them somewhere dry and airy may be the storage solution for onions as that is how they are done by onion sellers .Tried adding a link but no luck but look at Gardeners World storing onions .


That is what I do with onions, Ann, when I get a decent crop that is.
I will think of you when we visit Anglesey.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> The hay crew has come and gone and I still don't have the hay pen cleaned up. It has been so hot and humid.
> 
> Yesterday my blind/deaf dog wandered into the hay field and got confused. I went too get her out of the way of the crew and by the time I tried to "call" her in, got my shoes and cane she was circling, hot and her back legs were trembling. She knew when I got close but would not follow, just start circling again so I carried her to shade. Let her rest and cool off a little then tried to get her to follow me. She heads out to the hay field so picked her up and carried her to the house. Put her on the p l at form at the top of the steps so I could climb up and open the door. She slides down the steps but at least knew where she was and climbed back up. We got in the house and she drank and drank and drank. Slept for hours.
> 
> This morning I let her out and saw a flock of turkeys. Went for my camera and her barking scared them off. When I got back they were running across the field so no picture. It is annoying but she finds her was around by barking and listening to the sound. She can hear that, hear the treat bag rattle but barely hear me. Selective hearing?


Very glad she is ok now - poor girl.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

DFL, congrats on getting new appliances for your new space! It is nice to have appliances that you really like. Glad to hear your hip is feeling better too. 
Looking forward to seeing what you are planning for the fall shawl!

Linda, how nice to be making more travel plans. Always nice to have a get away to look forward to. 

Wow Karen, that's a lot of squares you have planned to do. Sounds like you have a good start though. 

Love your pictures Tanya. The bird looks like a crow to me. Your cabbage is great and the chamomile and mullein are pretty. 

Lovely project starts Bev. I really like the looks of that Urbin Gypsy sweater. Hope you get your yarn soon. 
Pg.27


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Just preparing a cup of handmade cocoa...I only have to turn 180 degrees and face the stove. Reverse myself and face the sink. Wider aisle too! This NEW apartment was well thought out for layout!

For the "year of moving" (those who had to), the new features of the lodgings are an improvement! I initially didn't want to...but I don't like to be crowded when I cook either. For a smaller male, my dad takes the space of 3 people. One reason I don't sit next to him when we drive either. I'm by no means a touch-me-not...but I want my 6 inches of space when I walk by a person (unless I'm in the mood to devil them). :sm23:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Just preparing a cup of handmade cocoa...I only have to turn 180 degrees and face the stove. Reverse myself and face the sink. Wider aisle too! This NEW apartment was well thought out for layout!
> 
> For the "year of moving" (those who had to), the new features of the lodgings are an improvement! I initially didn't want to...but I don't like to be crowded when I cook either. For a smaller male, my dad takes the space of 3 people. One reason I don't sit next to him when we drive either. I'm by no means a touch-me-not...but I want my 6 inches of space when I walk by a person (unless I'm in the mood to devil them). :sm23:


Your funny Karen. Glad you are liking the new place. That is important.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Wonderful socks in progress Chris! It is a great design and super color! 

Tanya, it is nice to have local knitting groups to go to, but I also find it hard together a lot of knitting done. 

Great pictures of your travels Sue. That house built in the cliff was amazing. Is the Jolly Roger the flag? 

Glad the Chiaogoo needles are working good for you Melanie. Your clue one looks great - yarn looks so soft. 

Tricia, I do think that the bamboo needles will help hold the yarn better. 

Norma, hope you can enjoy and relax on your retreat and that the heat dissipates a bit. 

Absolutely gorgeous animal pictures Bev. I agree about the deer one. So great that you got the reflection and the colors are just beautiful. 
Pg 30


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Linda-- I am impressed that you got a good pea crop in containers. Mine were very poor. Container gardening is such a wonderful approach to growing your own. So many things can be grown that way and there are varieties bred specifically for containers--tomatoes for example and mini melons or bush cukes to name a few. And pole beans work well if the containers are near a fence or you insert long stakes.

I am hoping the tomatoes do a bumper crop this year as a blight gets them every year and my crop for 2 years has been pitiful. Really want to have enough to last all winter which used to occur.

Caryn--that rat snake is a specialty of the South I think. Was told a story by a woman who lived in Miami. She went into her bedroom and found an 18 ft black snake there and was totally petrified not knowing what it was about. She reported screwing up her courage and jumping over it and getting out of the house and calling for help. By the time she came back in the snake was gone. It must be able to flatten itself quite a bit to get thru miniscule openings. It still makes me feel squeamish just thinking about it. Hope you can find a more protected place for the bird house. Maybe hanging from a rope on a tree of the house. That snake was pretty bodacious!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Wonderful socks in progress Chris! It is a great design and super color!
> 
> Tanya, it is nice to have local knitting groups to go to, but I also find it hard together a lot of knitting done.
> 
> ...


Caryn--my local knitting group are such a bunch of chatter boxes. One woman said this past week that she comes to talk and see what others are doing, and she is a very meticulous knitter :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

DFL, how fun to look back at your beginning post in lp. So glad you shared your love of lace with us! 
Looking forward to seeing your pictures.

I have so many zucchini from the garden and I only planted 2 seeds! I think I will only plant 1 next year. I am also still getting loads of chard and green beans. Just starting to get cukes. Lots of good eating. Only green tomatoes so far. 

Ronie, I love that idea of framing the lace swatches. Thanks for that link. 
Nice surprise that your kids both called. 

That is such a pretty little village Sue. It almost doesn't look real!

Melanie, sounds like the bathroom is coming along great. Hard work, but it will be so beautiful when done!

Tanya, I harvested my onions and just hung them over dog crates I happen to have in the garage. They seem to be drying fine- no rotting.

Tricia, so glad you were able to get your dog home safely and that she was able to recover! I do think mine have selective hearing sometimes. 

Karen, glad you are liking your new apartment set up and have all your computers going! Hope you enjoyed your stew dinner.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Caryn--that rat snake is a specialty of the South I think. Was told a story by a woman who lived in Miami. She went into her bedroom and found an 18 ft black snake there and was totally petrified not knowing what it was about. She reported screwing up her courage and jumping over it and getting out of the house and calling for help. By the time she came back in the snake was gone. It must be able to flatten itself quite a bit to get thru miniscule openings. It still makes me feel squeamish just thinking about it. Hope you can find a more protected place for the bird house. Maybe hanging from a rope on a tree of the house. That snake was pretty bodacious!


OMG, if I saw one that big and in my house I think I would move!!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Well, I think I have caught up again. I did finish my X Marks the Spot scarf. Here's a picture.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

sisu said:


> Well, I think I have caught up again. I did finish my X Marks the Spot scarf. Here's a picture.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

This came out so nicely. Love the way the colors move. Excellent.

If I had a garage, or barn or cold storage it would be a big help. But none of these things. So my 7 ft dining table, half of which has been holding at least 100 paintings that I inherited and haven't been able to sell, doubles as a drying/sorting/cleaning surface for things like onions, garlic and shallots and herbs. The chairs provide shaded cover for some of the things as none of them should be in direct sunlight. Paper bags cover the shallots now to prevent the sun from hitting them directly. I must have planted about 50+ onions so they will be a challenge. Might try to braid them but finding hanging space will be an interesting problem. The garlics are hard neck so not possible to braid or hang them. The shallots seem to hold up in a cardboard box which I keep in the coolest spot at the rear door. Suppose I could put some sawhorses with plywood outdoors in the shade for curing these root veggies but get nervous if it rains or the animals knock them down. Don't think the deer will eat them. An extra $20K would go along way to putting in a cold storage and root cellar. Wishful thinking I fear.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

linda09 said:


> That is what I do with onions, Ann, when I get a decent crop that is.
> I will think of you when we visit Anglesey.


Right now I am using my dehydrator and drying my onions. Then storing them in opac containers. Then I just take some out when I want to season with onion. Dozens of onions in the space of a few. And ready for instant use.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

sisu - what a lovely scarf!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

It's lovely, Caryn! :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Right now I am using my dehydrator and drying my onions. Then storing them in opac containers. Then I just take some out when I want to season with onion. Dozens of onions in the space of a few. And ready for instant use.


Thanx Run4fittness. How long does it take to dehydrate a flat? Drying food does save space. Am doing that with some of the purslane which will then get used for a nutritional boost in food as well as a thickener.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Toni, Ann,. 

Karen, supper sounds yummy. When should we stop by? 

Caryn, they get 18,000 cranes from Sept to Dec, Nov being the busy month. So we will probably go in Nov. Thanks re projects and photos.  Love your X marks the Spot scarf.

We went walking on the wetlands this morning right after sunrise. The light was amazing and the spider webs were covered in dew and everywhere.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

This was the perfect yarn for a beautiful and well made scarf, Caryn!!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

STUNNING photos, Bev!!!

That is a great idea to dehydrate your onions, Run4fitness!

That is so nice that you are so happy with your new place, Karen. Enjoy your hot chocolate!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Just a quick housekeeping note: 

The Lace Party for July 31 - August 14 still needs a host. If anyone would like to, just pm me or let us know here. :sm24: I'm sure we could continue with WIP's. We all might have one or two we are still working on. :sm17:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev--more great photos. Amazing to capture the light as it shines thru growth around. Spider webs are fascinating as they are all different and as light as they are have amazing strength. And you really are knowing the birds.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tamarque said:


> This came out so nicely. Love the way the colors move. Excellent.
> 
> If I had a garage, or barn or cold storage it would be a big help. But none of these things. So my 7 ft dining table, half of which has been holding at least 100 paintings that I inherited and haven't been able to sell, doubles as a drying/sorting/cleaning surface for things like onions, garlic and shallots and herbs. The chairs provide shaded cover for some of the things as none of them should be in direct sunlight. Paper bags cover the shallots now to prevent the sun from hitting them directly. I must have planted about 50+ onions so they will be a challenge. Might try to braid them but finding hanging space will be an interesting problem. The garlics are hard neck so not possible to braid or hang them. The shallots seem to hold up in a cardboard box which I keep in the coolest spot at the rear door. Suppose I could put some sawhorses with plywood outdoors in the shade for curing these root veggies but get nervous if it rains or the animals knock them down. Don't think the deer will eat them. An extra $20K would go along way to putting in a cold storage and root cellar. Wishful thinking I fear.


When I dry onions, sometimes the tops fall off so you can't tie them together, I have used old panty hose, drop the onions down the legs & hang on a nail.

My friend bought a fish filleting table that she hooks a garden hose to so she can clean vegetables outside & keep the mess out if the kitchen, I'm going to watch for one on sale.

http://www.cabelas.ca/product/79564/cabelas-deluxe-fillet-table


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> When I dry onions, sometimes the tops fall off so you can't tie them together, I have used old panty hose, drop the onions down the legs & hang on a nail.
> 
> My friend bought a fish filleting table that she hooks a garden hose to so she can clean vegetables outside & keep the mess out if the kitchen, I'm going to watch for one on sale.
> 
> http://www.cabelas.ca/product/79564/cabelas-deluxe-fillet-table


What a great idea, Bonnie!!!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Bev, to me the bird looks like a Song Sparrow with that dark 'dot' in the center of his chest. And I know some species can vary a lot from region to region, the Palm warblers by me are mostly yellow with a definite chestnut color head.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Caryn, I love your scarf. It looks like a fast knit, but you must have had to cast on a lot of stitches.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Tricia--your dog does have a strong vital force. I am admiring of how animals find their way without some major senses. When my 17 yr cat lost her sight I watched her negotiate around the house. My friend adopted a dog with only 3 legs and deaf and very poor vision. It is the sweetest dog but never learned to play it seemed and remains relatively sedate.
> 
> Thanx all for food storage suggestions. I do know about tying and hanging onions. That is not the issue: it is the 12 large cabbages and lbs of swiss chard and kale that all need picking and processing. A lot will be frozen and as much as I can be fermented. Then where to store the jars. My house is not conducive for a root cellar and there is no area in the house for a separate pantry room. It means the garlics are stored in a box by the back door along with the shallots and the onions are put into a hanging basket. But this year there is a bumper crop of the greens and hopefully beans, tomatoes, Fall greens, etc. It seems there is always food hanging out or not being picked for lack of space. And now I have added a very large crop of purslane which I want to freeze, dry, and eat raw as long as it lasts. Better to have too much than too little: I guess I should not complain, but it feels overwhelming at times.


Chop and freeze some of the onion so it is quick and easy to add to dishes. That can be done when things slow down. When hay was stacked they would dug a hole to store things to protect it from freezing. Also they would dig a trench, line it with hay, put in the vegetables, cover with plenty of hay. It would give you some outside storage for the extra. To keep it dry. I would make a pile of hay, place the veggies then cover with more hay. Problem is we don't stack hay that way any more.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

TLL said:


> LOL!!! probably! What a stinker she is!
> 
> I can imagine that you are glad to have your hay done. :sm24:


Yes, now to get it hauled in. At least it won't get hurt as bad if it rains.

My stinker has been a trial today. I made a quick trip for gasoline for the mower. Wasn't gone 30 minutes. My neighbor called to say she was on the road. I drove down to pick her up and she was stumbling like a drunk. Got her in to cool off and she asked to be let out (bathroom call?) I let her out, checked later and she was back in the hay field again. When I tried to get her to the house she constantly turned east and south, wouldn't let me pick her up. We were both hot and tired when we got to the house. What can I do tomorrow while I go to church? Guess I need to chain her on the porch and let her fuss. Safer than risking her being hit on the road. Maybe she has doggy dementia.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

sisu said:


> Toni, that snake was really big. I don't think I have ever seen one that big. I certainly don't want to see it again! I did look it up and I think it is called a black rat snake and it does eat eggs and baby birds. So I guess we need to move the birdhouse and somehow make it inaccessible for snakes!
> 
> Pg. 24


There is a snake repellant, granular, available at farm supple stores and garden suppliers. Keep the grass around the pole very short. Maybe a guard on the pole like an upside down funnel. My first choice would be the short grass and repellant. It is a granulated substance. There was one here that would climb the side of the house. After putting out the repellant a few times I have not seen it.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

tamarque said:


> This came out so nicely. Love the way the colors move. Excellent.
> 
> If I had a garage, or barn or cold storage it would be a big help. But none of these things. So my 7 ft dining table, half of which has been holding at least 100 paintings that I inherited and haven't been able to sell, doubles as a drying/sorting/cleaning surface for things like onions, garlic and shallots and herbs. The chairs provide shaded cover for some of the things as none of them should be in direct sunlight. Paper bags cover the shallots now to prevent the sun from hitting them directly. I must have planted about 50+ onions so they will be a challenge. Might try to braid them but finding hanging space will be an interesting problem. The garlics are hard neck so not possible to braid or hang them. The shallots seem to hold up in a cardboard box which I keep in the coolest spot at the rear door. Suppose I could put some sawhorses with plywood outdoors in the shade for curing these root veggies but get nervous if it rains or the animals knock them down. Don't think the deer will eat them. An extra $20K would go along way to putting in a cold storage and root cellar. Wishful thinking I fear.


Deer will eat some of them. So will cattle. Now if there was a garage. . .


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Chop and freeze some of the onion so it is quick and easy to add to dishes. That can be done when things slow down. When hay was stacked they would dug a hole to store things to protect it from freezing. Also they would dig a trench, line it with hay, put in the vegetables, cover with plenty of hay. It would give you some outside storage for the extra. To keep it dry. I would make a pile of hay, place the veggies then cover with more hay. Problem is we don't stack hay that way any more.


That wouldn't work in my cold part of the world. I have a cold room in my basement, bare cement walls with insulated walls between that room & the rest of the basement, used the last of last years carrots in March & still have onions & a few potatoes in there. 
My DHs cousin hangs bags of potatoes 20 feet down his well on a rope. They keep for more than a year, just gave to have a deep well & be sure they don't touch the water.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> When I dry onions, sometimes the tops fall off so you can't tie them together, I have used old panty hose, drop the onions down the legs & hang on a nail.
> 
> My friend bought a fish filleting table that she hooks a garden hose to so she can clean vegetables outside & keep the mess out if the kitchen, I'm going to watch for one on sale.
> 
> http://www.cabelas.ca/product/79564/cabelas-deluxe-fillet-table


That table is an interesting idea. Sometimes I just hose the roots of veggies outside before bringing them into the house. I have found braiding the onion tops does work and they don't break off that easily. I can see tying them together might not. But there still is the issue of storing space. However, in truth I am really happy that I have this problem. It speaks to the success of the garden.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Deer will eat some of them. So will cattle. Now if there was a garage. . .


Yes, wishful thinking--a garage with a root cellar!

I have seen plans for digging a hole in the ground and using hay. Also, burying an old refrigerator, w/o the compressor and using hay on top. Problem is the high water table around here would require using an excavator, lining the hole with a water proofing and installing drainage. It becomes a major construction that requires a very strong back for hand excavation or money to hire an excavator as well as the construction of the pit. I have spent years thinking about this problem and there is no easy/simple solution on my property. Winning the lottery would go a long way to resolving the issue.
:sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That wouldn't work in my cold part of the world. I have a cold room in my basement, bare cement walls with insulated walls between that room & the rest of the basement, used the last of last years carrots in March & still have onions & a few potatoes in there.
> My DHs cousin hangs bags of potatoes 20 feet down his well on a rope. They keep for more than a year, just gave to have a deep well & be sure they don't touch the water.


That is great you have the garage and cold storage. Your cousin must have an old style well with a pretty wide hole to do this. Around here, the wells are about 12" wide with a sealed cap and electric wiring at the cap. Around here the hay would get eaten by critters and they would burrow into it altho in some parts of the country it would work much better.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Just preparing a cup of handmade cocoa...I only have to turn 180 degrees and face the stove. Reverse myself and face the sink. Wider aisle too! This NEW apartment was well thought out for layout!
> 
> For the "year of moving" (those who had to), the new features of the lodgings are an improvement! I initially didn't want to...but I don't like to be crowded when I cook either. For a smaller male, my dad takes the space of 3 people. One reason I don't sit next to him when we drive either. I'm by no means a touch-me-not...but I want my 6 inches of space when I walk by a person (unless I'm in the mood to devil them). :sm23:


 :sm01: I'm glad there are benefits to the move, Karen.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

That is lovely, Caryn. What is the yarn?


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Toni, Ann,.
> 
> Karen, supper sounds yummy. When should we stop by?
> 
> ...


Lovely photos, Bev. I especially like the third one - beautiful, mysterious and peaceful.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Super scarf Caryn.
Tricia ..so difficult for you with all you have to deal with .My puppy is awful when I leave him but My kitchen is cool so leave him in there if I can't take him with me .


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

That is a great pattern, Caryn, and I love the colors.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Toni. It was a beautiful morning.

Thanks, Tanya. As far as knowing the birds, not as well as I had hoped. I must research more. 

Chris, thank you for correcting me. I couldn't find a breast shot of either bird and was in a hurry. I need to do better. 

Tricia, so sorry your are having trouble with your pup. How worrisome to have her behave in such a manner. Hugs. Time for a vet visit? Could she have gotten into something she shouldn't have?


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Thank you Tanya, Run4fittness, Pam,Bev, Linda, Toni, Chris, Barbara and Ann re: X Marks the Spot Scarf. 
Linda, the yarn is Mille colori baby by Lang yarns. Chris, I had to cast on 296 stitches, which isn't too bad - and it was an easy and fun knit.

Tanya, I think you are doing ok with your storage the way you are doing it. It all seems to be working for you. You are being very creative with where it all is being kept. Think of it as part of your from decor for now until you win the lottery 

Run4Fittness, dehydrating is a good idea too. But sometimes I just like having the crunch of onions in my recipe or sandwich. 
Bonnie, love the old panty hose idea too. 

Bev, that will still be an awesome thing to see, even if it isn't 18000 cranes altogether. Love all these new pictures, but my favorite picture of this bunch is the warbler - love how the branches connect and frame the bird. 

Tricia, sorry about your poor dog going astray again. That is worrisome, especially that she seems so confused. Can't she just stay in the house?
Thanks so much for the snake repellent ideas. Do you know if it is poisonous to other animals though? I will definitely look into it.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

What is interesting here is seeing how everyone adapts to the conditions of their environment--both natural and constructed. So many solutions available. I never have old nylon stockings, for example, but do wind up with mesh bags from onions bought off growing season or from other items. I also have a hanging metal mesh basket where small amounts are stored for easy use access.

Am wondering if there isn't a homepathic remedy to treat the bird house area to repel snakes. Such a remedy would be inexpensive and very safe. We do have remedies to repel ants and rabbits, etc. Will try to look that up or ask (my reperatory program is an older version and many new remedies have been added).


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Good point about the aluminum foil Tanya... I think parchment paper would work fine in the oven... and as far as a camp fire.. well I won't be camping any day soon so I'm not going to worry about it..LOL 

Sounds like a bumper crop to me... I hope you can find good solutions for the extra produce. I am sure you will come up with something! Lots of times you can make meals then freeze them I'm not sure about your situation though.. 

Tricia how scary for her and you... I 'm glad you were able to get her and get her to the house safely. What a great feeling to have your hay up! how many cuttings a year do you get? The fields always look so pretty with a fresh cut!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Good point about the aluminum foil Tanya... I think parchment paper would work fine in the oven... and as far as a camp fire.. well I won't be camping any day soon so I'm not going to worry about it..LOL
> 
> Sounds like a bumper crop to me... I hope you can find good solutions for the extra produce. I am sure you will come up with something! Lots of times you can make meals then freeze them I'm not sure about your situation though..
> 
> Tricia how scary for her and you... I 'm glad you were able to get her and get her to the house safely. What a great feeling to have your hay up! how many cuttings a year do you get? The fields always look so pretty with a fresh cut!


Ronie--parchment paper would be much better than aluminum for cooking. And I do freeze lots of veggies. When I cook, always make 3-6 portions and freeze a lot of that. Given how lazy, tired and distracted I can be it is great to pull out a package of something already cooked and ready for a brief heating up. And I try new things each yr. Last year when I had phenomenal celery I fresh froze it with carrots and onions. It held up in the freezer pretty well and was a ready handful to throw into a dish of whatever. If I had more standing stamina would do a lot more. Last year bought one of those mini freezers and it was a great decision as my freezer was jam packed by August and there was so much more to process. Have been collecting wide mouth jars for fermenting and looking for stones to wt the ferment down. Buying them is expensive particularly if you want to do a dozen or more jars. Have been looking for some old crock pots at thrift stores. They are now called antiques and sell for $30 and up each. And usually without any top which I would have to find.

Oh, and just a thought about camping--do you have any cast iron dutch ovens? They can handle very high heat and think they would work for a campfire cookout.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Caryn that is a beautiful scarf! I can't believe how well that yarn works with it.. 

Karin I'm glad you like your new place.. and your lucky the layout of the place is wonderful for you... most are not.. but I think apartments are more so than most houses.. We wouldn't of bought this house if the ad-ons weren't here... I can't imagine living in the original layout.. far to small unless it was a single person. LOL the add on only has the family room and office but those two extra rooms makes it bearable..


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Caryn that is a beautiful scarf! I can't believe how well that yarn works with it..
> 
> Karin I'm glad you like your new place.. and your lucky the layout of the place is wonderful for you... most are not.. but I think apartments are more so than most houses.. We wouldn't of bought this house if the ad-ons weren't here... I can't imagine living in the original layout.. far to small unless it was a single person. LOL the add on only has the family room and office but those two extra rooms makes it bearable..


And that is why we have such a big remodeling profession in this country--and why I had work!
:sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Caryn--that is very nice yarn, that Mille Colori by Lang. Don't know where you found it, but I see that WEBS carries it at $11/skein. And it comes in quite a few colorways.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

That was fascinating reading about how your parents would store extra veggies under the hay, Tricia. I'm hoping your pup stays close today.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tamarque said:


> That table is an interesting idea. Sometimes I just hose the roots of veggies outside before bringing them into the house. I have found braiding the onion tops does work and they don't break off that easily. I can see tying them together might not. But there still is the issue of storing space. However, in truth I am really happy that I have this problem. It speaks to the success of the garden.


I often throw stuff in my wheelbarrow & add water & swish, saves a lot of mess in the house. Last year I did 3 batches of carrots that way & layer them out on a table to dry before bagging them. They kept all winter.

I would love to have a root cellar, DH has talked for years about building one from an old combine hopper but never got to it.

The old wells here mostly have 3 ft diameter cribbing so room to hang stuff but our new well is only 8-10 inches. We can't use ur old one as it was only 25 ft deep & the cribbing caved in - the reason for a new well- so not a deep enough hole left.

I don't think I commented on what brought me to this thread???? I saw a photo in new pictures of that lovely scarf & then got reading about gardening. Beautiful, I've book marked the pattern to try in future.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Ronie--parchment paper would be much better than aluminum for cooking. And I do freeze lots of veggies. When I cook, always make 3-6 portions and freeze a lot of that. Given how lazy, tired and distracted I can be it is great to pull out a package of something already cooked and ready for a brief heating up. And I try new things each yr. Last year when I had phenomenal celery I fresh froze it with carrots and onions. It held up in the freezer pretty well and was a ready handful to throw into a dish of whatever. If I had more standing stamina would do a lot more. Last year bought one of those mini freezers and it was a great decision as my freezer was jam packed by August and there was so much more to process. Have been collecting wide mouth jars for fermenting and looking for stones to wt the ferment down. Buying them is expensive particularly if you want to do a dozen or more jars. Have been looking for some old crock pots at thrift stores. They are now called antiques and sell for $30 and up each. And usually without any top which I would have to find.
> 
> Oh, and just a thought about camping--do you have any cast iron dutch ovens? They can handle very high heat and think they would work for a campfire cookout.


Actually I have several cast iron 'pans' :sm01: I love my chicken fryer.. I have never fried chicken in it but it is very large and does amazing soups and roasts. It is more like a Dutch Oven with a drain basket than a frying pan.. I also have a 12inch skillet with 2 or 3 inch sides that is great because the sides are high enough that there is less splatter from it.
I know what you mean about the crocks.. its a shame that they are so expensive now.. I had a 30 gal one for my sauerkraut and hubby lent it to someone and they busted it!! never even offered to replace it.. it was a gift to from a dear lady who taught me how to make the sauerkraut many years ago.. I was pretty upset... but that is what happens and it could of gotten broken from us at some point. I like those table top ones.. they are great for canisters. My last client had so many of them.. all antique and very cool looking.. some couldn't ever be used again because of potential lead poisoning but she just used them as decorations anyway.. There was a barn sale yesterday I wanted to go to but hubby just kept on driving.. LOL Smart man!! I bet they had crocks there...

All this talk about storage reminds me of when I was a kid.. my Sister and Brothers and I went to this house that was more like a shack and it looked abandoned to us... and under the floor boards were milk cans with beans and rice in them.. so we hauled them back like we had found lost treasures and Mom was not as happy as we were.. yes they were wonderful finds.. but in the 1970's it was unlikely that it was an abandoned house and the fact that there was a horse tied up in the yard gave Mom a clue that it all had to go back.. LOL and she took us to return it.. I think my Sister got to keep a milk can, the man was happy that we were honest and returned our treasures back to him.. he was there to tear down the building anyway...

I use my Seal-a-meal for my storage issues... also I have mason jars that I store things in.. I have very large wide mouth jars that I use for canisters... or to store things that are too much for my sealing bags. Like soup or stews.

I wonder if egg shells would keep the snakes away? they wouldn't like to slither across them I'm sure.. but then they just might eat the shells first to get to what they are going towards..LOL I am so glad we don't have them here..

Bev that picture of the spiderweb is stunning... it looks like a parachute!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

It's good to see you Bonnie!! it sounds like you live in a nice area for a garden!! I think if I needed to we could store things under our house.. there is a nice large crawl space.. I just wouldn't want to attract the rodent to it!! They seem to find their way into places that look sealed up.. I also have some nice area's under the roof... the old owner left lots of junk up there.. I can't seem to get any help clearing it out... but I will one of these days.. We want to put a sitting room up there I'd love to remove the ceiling and have it opened up... that will take time... to many things to do first... LOL


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I often throw stuff in my wheelbarrow & add water & swish, saves a lot of mess in the house. Last year I did 3 batches of carrots that way & layer them out on a table to dry before bagging them. They kept all winter.
> 
> I would love to have a root cellar, DH has talked for years about building one from an old combine hopper but never got to it.
> 
> ...


People have been chatting so much that I am not sure anyone has welcomed you here Bonnie. So, very glad you found us and are joining in.

Your wells are like the ones we have here. The older hand dug wells were large in diameter. The newers ones are drilled with a huge boring machine that can go down 100's of feet if need be. Those wells are only about 10-12" in diameter. I think your technology is like that in the US. I love talking about gardening so happy to have here to share with. I, too, will use the wheelbarrow for cleaning if there is a large bunch of something. It at least gets most of the dirt/earth off the plants before coming in doors. I wish I could figure out how to grow carrots. There are some things that do not work for me. One reason is chipmunks and rabbits that always seem to find there way in despite my best efforts to fence them out. This year decided to apply blood meal heavily to the beets which seems to be working and there are now some healthy looking greens on them. May try a late carrot planting with some good compost and peat moss worked into the soil. And a generous dose of blood meal as soon as I see any signs of sprouting. I can put some foodstuff in the crawl space of the house once the weather turns cold, but it is very damp and not easily accessible once the snows fly. I am going to put my money on fermenting this year as much as I can handle doing.

Would you be willing to share some pics of your knitting? We are gluttons for pictures here and love sharing our knitting work, as well as crochet and tatting.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie--that was quite a find as a young person. People were very adept at saving their seeds as they have for millenia. The winter squash seeds that I have been planting for about 4 yrs now is called 1000 yr old squash, gifted to friends from some Native Americans whose reservation they were visiting. It is spaghetti squash type plant and the seeds remain viable over winter in the garden if any fruit rots there, and saves very well indoors from the veggie itself when harvested. Planted some 2 yr old seeds very late and within days they sprouted so will have a fresh batch this year I hope. So far the plants look strong and are doing very well. Do you know that seed urns have been dug up in archeological digs with viable seeds after 100's of years in different parts of the world. This is one way that we know, not only what people were eating, whether they were developed agrarian farmers, but are able to track the species and variations and their nutritional content with DNA analysis. I remember when those old milk cans sold for pennies at yard sales. Ha! go find something like that these years around here.

I love my cast iron pots. Gave my dutch oven to my daughter as I wasn't using it. Then of course I needed it--too bad for me. It was a loss having that old crock broken. I would have been really ticked off myself.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thank you, Caryn.  The warbler really is a Song Sparrow. Chris set me straight.  I was amazed when I got home and realized there was a cobweb in front of the Sparrow. It was such a beautiful morning. 

We're glad to have you here, Bonnie!!

Thanks, Ronie. I especially love that spiderweb also. I got tons of pics of webs, but this was my favorite.

I love my cast iron pans. So easy to keep clean and cooks so well. DH got me a small Dutch oven to use when we camp this year.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Thanx Run4fittness. How long does it take to dehydrate a flat? Drying food does save space. Am doing that with some of the purslane which will then get used for a nutritional boost in food as well as a thickener.


When I do two onions sliced thin it takes my dehydrator maybe 6 hours max.

Hope this helps!

JanetLee


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> When I do two onions sliced thin it takes my dehydrator maybe 6 hours max.
> 
> Hope this helps!
> 
> JanetLee


Thank you JanetLee. It does help. I have a dehydrator which seemed so very slow in drying herbs that I tend not to use it. Very helpful to have some standard for comparison. Also, nice to know your name.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Yes, wishful thinking--a garage with a root cellar!
> 
> I have seen plans for digging a hole in the ground and using hay. Also, burying an old refrigerator, w/o the compressor and using hay on top. Problem is the high water table around here would require using an excavator, lining the hole with a water proofing and installing drainage. It becomes a major construction that requires a very strong back for hand excavation or money to hire an excavator as well as the construction of the pit. I have spent years thinking about this problem and there is no easy/simple solution on my property. Winning the lottery would go a long way to resolving the issue.
> :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


Same here but my problem is rock close to the surface. Between the house and barn it is on the surface. Most places I hit rock within 2 ft. When the septic tank was installed they ordered a special, shallow tank and still left a hump in the yard where it is buried. At least it is easy to find. With all the modern equipment a hole for the septc could not be dug. Imagine chipping out rock for post holes by hand, digging a root/storm cellar. The one we had caved in 20 years ago and there was rock walls above ground and rock covered with dirt for the roof. Above and below ground total it might have been 6 ft tall.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Tricia, so sorry your are having trouble with your pup. How worrisome to have her behave in such a manner. Hugs. Time for a vet visit? Could she have gotten into something she shouldn't have?


Thanks but I think it is a combination of heat and the hay cut so she doesn't know where the edge of the yard is. Being blind isn't helping and her age is a consideration. Like I mentioned she has out lived 2 companions.

She did stay home this morning. Was laying by the kennel, looked like she was talking to the other two "kids" and laying on the concrete in the shade. Seemed alert and perky so I think it was the heat. We are running upper 90s with heat index around 105°-110° every day. Even the garden is droopy.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Same here but my problem is rock close to the surface. Between the house and barn it is on the surface. Most places I hit rock within 2 ft. When the septic tank was installed they ordered a special, shallow tank and still left a hump in the yard where it is buried. At least it is easy to find. With all the modern equipment a hole for the septc could not be dug. Imagine chipping out rock for post holes by hand, digging a root/storm cellar. The one we had caved in 20 years ago and there was rock walls above ground and rock covered with dirt for the roof. Above and below ground total it might have been 6 ft tall.


Hmm, always thought you were in plains/farmland country. My county is heavily a mix of clay and rock. We have shale ledges that are soft and granite which is not, often is close to the surface. As a matter of fact there are several stone quarries due to the amount of rock around. When building and running into bedrock we drill holes and pin foundations to the bedrock even when it is shallow to the surface. If a foundation hole, as in a basement needs to be dug, they blast it. It is also possible to split rock if it too close the house or other structure needing protection. But it is not a homeowner DIY project to be sure. We do pin posts to bedrock instead of 'chipping' it out. Cannot imagine having to do that with the hardness of granite.

Having a hard time imagining your old root cellar with rock covered with dirt for the roof? Was the storage pit cut into the rock? Or was a large flat stone used to cover the opening? As for septic tanks, due to the clay soil in much of the county, code requires above ground septics. This means bringing gravel fill at least 4 ft deep to cover an area about 40' x 60' for the leach field and tank. Bd of Health is required to have an owner have a  perk test done and be certified by the BofH for an in ground septic, otherwise, you are required to do an above ground. And if the tank inlet is higher than the house drain, an effluent pump is required to move the house waste out. As you can imagine, costs are very high and increasing. So many different conditions across the country to contend with.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Thanks but I think it is a combination of heat and the hay cut so she doesn't know where the edge of the yard is. Being blind isn't helping and her age is a consideration. Like I mentioned she has out lived 2 companions.
> 
> She did stay home this morning. Was laying by the kennel, looked like she was talking to the other two "kids" and laying on the concrete in the shade. Seemed alert and perky so I think it was the heat. We are running upper 90s with heat index around 105°-110° every day. Even the garden is droopy.


These temps are really in the dangerous range and there are warnings to stay indoors due to the very poor air quality. Stood vigil again today and barely made it thru the hour. And we are having some nice breezes coming thru to make it more tolerable. In the South and Southwest it must be immobilizing.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

sisu said:


> Tricia, sorry about your poor dog going astray again. That is worrisome, especially that she seems so confused. Can't she just stay in the house?
> Thanks so much for the snake repellent ideas. Do you know if it is poisonous to other animals though? I will definitely look into it.


She stays in the house and lot but wants out at times. She never stays in the house if I leave. She seems to know when I am leaving. Usually is by the door waiting. If I get outdoors without her she becomes anxious and nervous. If she w a key up and I am somewhere else in the house she roam until she finds me. When we come in and I don't get into the living room quick enough she starts walking back and forth from her bed to where I am. When I sit down, she lays down and goes to sleep but she is aware if I leave, even for a few minutes.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Ronie said:


> Good point about the aluminum foil Tanya... I think parchment paper would work fine in the oven... and as far as a camp fire.. well I won't be camping any day soon so I'm not going to worry about it..LOL
> 
> Sounds like a bumper crop to me... I hope you can find good solutions for the extra produce. I am sure you will come up with something! Lots of times you can make meals then freeze them I'm not sure about your situation though..
> 
> Tricia how scary for her and you... I 'm glad you were able to get her and get her to the house safely. What a great feeling to have your hay up! how many cuttings a year do you get? The fields always look so pretty with a fresh cut!


We only cut once. Used to turn the cows on the hay field afterwards but it it too hard for me to maintain fencing around the hay field, now. If I use electric fence the deer break it. Just getting too old and handicapped I guess.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Bonnie ...agree the scarf which Caryn made is lovely .Good that it brought you here .The designer of the scarf is a member in here and her patterns and those of Toni ,another member are easy to follow .


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

eshlemania, lovely photos, especially like the spider web!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Thank you JanetLee. It does help. I have a dehydrator which seemed so very slow in drying herbs that I tend not to use it. Very helpful to have some standard for comparison. Also, nice to know your name.


You are most welcome! I also use it to dry my mint and just about everything else when it produces too much to eat right away. The mint makes a wonderful tea in the winter time or to use to make jelly if I have a hankering for mint jelly. Yummy!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> You are most welcome! I also use it to dry my mint and just about everything else when it produces too much to eat right away. The mint makes a wonderful tea in the winter time or to use to make jelly if I have a hankering for mint jelly. Yummy!


I have pineapple mint which has been growing for years. It is really a nice tea, too. Wonder how many varieties of mint there are. Orange, Apple, Chocolate are 3 others that quickly come to mind but I think there are several others. Hmmm, one could get into a mint obsession here. :sm02:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, JanetLee.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

annweb said:


> Bonnie ...agree the scarf which Caryn made is lovely .Good that it brought you here .The designer of the scarf is a member in here and her patterns and those of Toni ,another member are easy to follow .


I have looked in in the lace party before but not commented. I participate in the Tea Party & don't really have enough time to read both, especially this time of year.
I live on a farm & have a huge yard & garden, every year I say I'm planting less but get carried away in spring.
I've never heard if an above ground septic system, here they are buried 10 ft deep so they don't freeze in winter
I've been knitting forever but only tried doing lace since joining KP.
My most recent knit is Indian Feathers, free on Ravelry, I'm gifting it to DHs cousin who is hosting a family reunion next weekend. I put some beads on it but they hardly show in the photos. This us quite a quick knit


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> You are most welcome! I also use it to dry my mint and just about everything else when it produces too much to eat right away. The mint makes a wonderful tea in the winter time or to use to make jelly if I have a hankering for mint jelly. Yummy!


My friend makes mint & nettle tea, she dries both from around her yard. It's supposed to be an anti inflammatory & tastes surprisingly good.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bonnie--thanks for sharing your knitting. It is beautiful. Love the colors.

We have lots of raised septic beds. You see all these new houses (since the 80's), many of them raised ranch style so they are single story. The front yard is a huge raised hump that looks like a massive grave. Very typical around here. There is whole row of them near me and everyone of them has this type of leach field. It all has to do with soil percolation and drainage properties of the soil and ground. Up on the mountain which is very rocky, you can only do this type of installation.

I certainly understand summer on farms. Like you my desires are bigger than my abilities so I keep planting more and more and periodically enlarge the garden instead of shrinking it. But I love it and imagine you do, too.

And please feel free to join in when you want. We have no rules other than mutual respect.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have looked in in the lace party before but not commented. I participate in the Tea Party & don't really have enough time to read both, especially this time of year.
> I live on a farm & have a huge yard & garden, every year I say I'm planting less but get carried away in spring.
> I've never heard if an above ground septic system, here they are buried 10 ft deep so they don't freeze in winter
> I've been knitting forever but only tried doing lace since joining KP.
> My most recent knit is Indian Feathers, free on Ravelry, I'm gifting it to DHs cousin who is hosting a family reunion next weekend. I put some beads on it but they hardly show in the photos. This us quite a quick knit


That is a lovely shawl Bonnie. And I see that I have already favorited is on Ravelry, so hope to make it some day.

In PA they have the "above ground" septic systems, we call them sand mounds. Maybe it is due to the rocky terrain that they are used. And like Tanya states you need to get a positive percent test in order to build an under ground septic system.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have looked in in the lace party before but not commented. I participate in the Tea Party & don't really have enough time to read both, especially this time of year.
> I live on a farm & have a huge yard & garden, every year I say I'm planting less but get carried away in spring.
> I've never heard if an above ground septic system, here they are buried 10 ft deep so they don't freeze in winter
> I've been knitting forever but only tried doing lace since joining KP.
> My most recent knit is Indian Feathers, free on Ravelry, I'm gifting it to DHs cousin who is hosting a family reunion next weekend. I put some beads on it but they hardly show in the photos. This us quite a quick knit


That's lovely, Bonnie!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Love your Indian Feathers, Bonnie. Colors are gorgeous.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Hmm, always thought you were in plains/farmland country. My county is heavily a mix of clay and rock. We have shale ledges that are soft and granite which is not, often is close to the surface. As a matter of fact there are several stone quarries due to the amount of rock around. When building and running into bedrock we drill holes and pin foundations to the bedrock even when it is shallow to the surface. If a foundation hole, as in a basement needs to be dug, they blast it. It is also possible to split rock if it too close the house or other structure needing protection. But it is not a homeowner DIY project to be sure. We do pin posts to bedrock instead of 'chipping' it out. Cannot imagine having to do that with the hardness of granite.
> 
> Having a hard time imagining your old root cellar with rock covered with dirt for the roof? Was the storage pit cut into the rock? Or was a large flat stone used to cover the opening? As for septic tanks, due to the clay soil in much of the county, code requires above ground septics. This means bringing gravel fill at least 4 ft deep to cover an area about 40' x 60' for the leach field and tank. Bd of Health is required to have an owner have a perk test done and be certified by the BofH for an in ground septic, otherwise, you are required to do an above ground. And if the tank inlet is higher than the house drain, an effluent pump is required to move the house waste out. As you can imagine, costs are very high and increasing. So many different conditions across the country to contend with.


As luck would have it, the house is on the highest point and everything is downhill. The only thing I remember is the tank was bought, hole dug and the tank taken back to trade for a flatter one. There has been talk of dynamite but always a warning the rock could shift closing the well and damaging buildings.

The cellar was dug into rock then blocks of rock stacked on top of the walls. Huge pipe was placed across the top, slabs of rock on that then dirt piled over and around all. Rock steps were cut to go down into it. Just think all done by hand and with horses.

Rock here is mostly sandstone, the land a sand/clay mix. I live on what is known as Sandy Ridge. There is a place near here you can see ruts cut into stone by wagon wheels of pioneers headed west. Know Laura Ingles Wilder? There is a place where her family is supposed to have lived within 10 miles. Their trip to town would have taken all day to go one way in a wagon.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Welcome, Bonnie! We are glad you spotted Caryn's scarf and popped in on us. Your Indian Feathers is beautiful! Those delicate stripes are wonderful in the feathers. Your beads make a very nice accent, too. :sm24:

That mint tea does sound yummy, JanetLee! Mint tea with a bit of honey is one of my favorites. :sm20:

Do you ever make sauerkraut anymore, Ronie? We have been slicing and roasting cabbages seasoned with a little garlic and salt. They are so sweet and tender when they are done....totally the opposite of sauer. :sm17:


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have looked in in the lace party before but not commented. I participate in the Tea Party & don't really have enough time to read both, especially this time of year.
> I live on a farm & have a huge yard & garden, every year I say I'm planting less but get carried away in spring.
> I've never heard if an above ground septic system, here they are buried 10 ft deep so they don't freeze in winter
> I've been knitting forever but only tried doing lace since joining KP.
> My most recent knit is Indian Feathers, free on Ravelry, I'm gifting it to DHs cousin who is hosting a family reunion next weekend. I put some beads on it but they hardly show in the photos. This us quite a quick knit


Bonnie, this is lovely.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Hay is in! I look like a lobster and just cooling down a little. The crew still needs to deliver some hay I purchased, but the bulk is done (except paying for it).

It is so hot the cows stand in the pond to cool off their milk for the calves. Maybe I can catch a picture if I take the camera out naturally they won't do it if I am watching!

Now the truck won't start. Battery I hope. I need salt and mineral for the cows.

We have had truck quit, flat tire on the trailer, my pickup won't start and Abner played escape artist when I was feeding him. The pickup is how I get him to come back. Guess he wanted to see what we were doing all afternoon. Ever share a bucket seat with a 100 + pound rottie? It is a hot, tight fit and he would not move to the passenger side! My fur babies. Who is running this place? At least I didn't have to drive on the road that way.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Tricia, thanks for sharing the history around your place. Very interesting.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Tricia, thanks for sharing the history around your place. Very interesting.


Ditto from me, Tricia. :sm02:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

TLL said:


> Welcome, Bonnie! We are glad you spotted Caryn's scarf and popped in on us. Your Indian Feathers is beautiful! Those delicate stripes are wonderful in the feathers. Your beads make a very nice accent, too. :sm24:
> 
> That mint tea does sound yummy, JanetLee! Mint tea with a bit of honey is one of my favorites. :sm20:
> 
> Do you ever make sauerkraut anymore, Ronie? We have been slicing and roasting cabbages seasoned with a little garlic and salt. They are so sweet and tender when they are done....totally the opposite of sauer. :sm17:


I've roasted cabbage like that, it's really good. DH even ate it &'he is the fussiest man arund???? I must bring one up from the garden. So many vegetables ready at the same time, hard to eat all of them. I bought in 2 big heads of broccoli yesterday


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Hay is in! I look like a lobster and just cooling down a little. The crew still needs to deliver some hay I purchased, but the bulk is done (except paying for it).
> 
> It is so hot the cows stand in the pond to cool off their milk for the calves. Maybe I can catch a picture if I take the camera out naturally they won't do it if I am watching!
> 
> ...


My DH is haying too, yesterday baler broke down, on the way to the shop to fix it he ran over a deer antler shed & wrecked a back fluid filled tire, has to get someone to come & fix it tomorrow from the city 60 miles away, nearest place that does it. Do you think he's a happy camper?


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My DH is haying too, yesterday baler broke down, on the way to the shop to fix it he ran over a deer antler shed & wrecked a back fluid filled tire, has to get someone to come & fix it tomorrow from the city 60 miles away, nearest place that does it. Do you think he's a happy camper?


Not. Sounds like what we are going through. Just different problems.
What was that song? If it weren't for bad luck, i'd have no luck at all? :sm09: 
Got to love it, roll with the punches or laugh at yourself to survive.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Not. Sounds like what we are going through. Just different problems.
> What was that song? If it weren't for bad luck, i'd have no luck at all? :sm09:
> Got to love it, roll with the punches or laugh at yourself to survive.


That was part of the chorus line: http://lyricsplayground.com/alpha/songs/g/gloomdespairandagonyonme.shtml

Here is just ONE of the transcribed renditions as given by the link above:

GLOOM, DESPAIR AND AGONY ON ME
From the TV Show "Hee-Haw" (1969 -1992)

Buck Owens & Roy Clark

Gloom, despair, and agony on me
Deep, dark depression, excessive misery
If it weren't for bad luck, I'd have no luck at all
Gloom, despair, and agony on me

We figured she was rich, loaded to the hilt
And we figured she had class like the Vanderbilts
'Cause we had heard for years how she was so well reared
How was we to know they meant the way she was built

Gloom, despair, and agony on me
Deep, dark depression, excessive misery
If it weren't for bad luck, I'd have no luck at all
Gloom, despair, and agony on me

(Transcribed by Mel Priddle - November 2005)

They had so many episodes...the middle stanza was changed accordingly.

I do have a ceramic coated cast iron dutch oven...with the matching lid (found while packing!). THAT doesn't need any more protection than a light spraying with canola oil. Cleanup of glass or ceramic is very pleasant after doing a meat bake.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I am all caught up. I loved the knits and the photos. Bev, loved the spiders web! Welcome JanetLee and Bonnie. I already have acquaintance with Bonnie. I am pleased to see you both. I love reading about your lives so different mine. Thank you all.
My retreat was great and the cooking went down well. It has got a little cooler too :sm24:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Love your Indian Feathers, Bonnie. Colors are gorgeous.


 :sm24: I agree. Lovely.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Norma.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Beautiful work Ros. Especially love the look of the top one's pattern.


Thank you Tanya, it is called Homes. Thank you to everyone for your comments. I'm not sure where I'm up to, so hopefully I won't double up or forget anyone???????? Ros


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Toni! It has not been touched for days now- with the shenanigans going on about my hip. Can't recall whether I've mentioned here, I am now waiting to hear from the Cardiology team, because of my faulty heart valve. I am trying to get Ann's pair of gloves knitted, now that all I have to do with the Sashay scarf is sew in the ends. I got nearly two rows completed on the weaving (yesterday), once the second glove is completed, it will be the Guernsey again!


I hope everything gets sorted about your hip operation Julie. ????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> I hope everything gets sorted about your hip operation Julie. ????


Nothing as yet, Ros- I have absolutely no idea how long it will take.
BTW Ann loves her gloves, we had a super lunch at the Botanic Gardens, and I am working the first sleeve of the Oatmeal Gansey.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Barbara- I was hoping others would post their WIP's too!


Sorry Julie, I've had a bad case of castonitis. Here's a few finished things. The top one has little sparkly Mary Jane booties too. ????


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I am all caught up. I loved the knits and the photos. Bev, loved the spiders web! Welcome JanetLee and Bonnie. I already have acquaintance with Bonnie. I am pleased to see you both. I love reading about your lives so different mine. Thank you all.
> My retreat was great and the cooking went down well. It has got a little cooler too :sm24:


Glad you had a great retreat and are feeling better! :sm24:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> Sorry Julie, I've had a bad case of castonitis. Here's a few finished things. The top one has little sparkly Mary Jane booties too. ????


They are all absolutely beautiful, Ros! :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Sorry Julie, I've had a bad case of castonitis. Here's a few finished things. The top one has little sparkly Mary Jane booties too. ????


All for Keira Lee? Or have you another to knit them for? They are so lovely.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> They are all absolutely beautiful, Ros! :sm24:


Thank you Pam, I wasn't going to post the little black dress because I didn't think anyone would like it but they did. It has sequins in the yarn. I did think it would be great for a quick photo shoot and then it could be saved for a doll. ????
I'm trying to catch up, but my internet is playing up now, so I will do my best, but it might take a day or two to catch up with all the news. ????????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> All for Keira Lee? Or have you another to knit them for? They are so lovely.


Probably Julie, you know me too well!!! ???? I'm really just knitting them because they are quick and pretty. Thank you Julie. ????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Probably Julie, you know me too well!!! ???? I'm really just knitting them because they are quick and pretty. Thank you Julie. ????


 :sm24: And the shawl in the background is just so fabulous.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am glad you found this thread ok, Ros, you've been lurking a little, perhaps?!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks!


Yes I was surprised when I saw it in pictures, thanks for sorting that out!!!! ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: And the shawl in the background is just so fabulous.


Thank you Julie. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> They are lovely, Ros, and I am sure Keira Lee will treasure them1


Thank you Julie. ????


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Whew. Busy busy in the LP over the weekend. I am caught up.

Great photos Bev 

Welcome Bonnie and lovely shawl. I like how the striping worked out. And my stepfather loves your area of Canada.

Ros, is your pattern from a Mon Tricot book? Looks like the typeface and set up from Mon Tricot. Love that book.

Quite the adventure at your house Tricia. I remember haying season as rather busy when I grew up. We did not have hay fields but almost everyone else did. My cats do the same thing as your dog - need to know where I am, except when it is time for their afternoon nap, then I am persona non grata, lol.

Glad your retreat was a success Norma.

Our current house has a huge septic tank. We had a blockage about two months after we moved in which is how we found out the septic tank had a crack in the lid. So when they repaired that the guy asked how many bathrooms we had because the tank seemed much larger than expected for our neighborhood. We have a tank big enough to handle six bathrooms - house has two and the big garage has one (no shower), and the washer is on its own drain field system. Our unfortunate neighbors to the south have a tiny one and have it serviced every two years.

My grandfather had a root cellar dug into the hill behind the house. I don't think it was used very much even though he had several large kitchen gardens.

Almost no knitting this weekend but we finished the shower walls and cut and polished the baseboard tiles and cut the fascia tiles for the facing on the shower pan. The shower floor should go in fairly easily as all those cuts are done, it is just the three-part epoxy we have to use (instead of the mortar used on the walls) which has a 45 minute lifetime before it sets too much to butter the tiles / floor. So we make really small batches. We used the epoxy for the bottom row of tiles on the wall as they are applied to the shower pan sides. 

Ronie - sorry I did not see you for dinner Saturday, the sauce came out really good 

More lovlies Ros


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Yes I was surprised when I saw it in pictures, thanks for sorting that out!!!! ????


 :sm24: I must get back to bed now!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I lost track of my wallet the other day- for hours I was hunting for it- found it in the Kitchen, of all places- it's not a nice feeling, sorry your money was stolen but at least you got all your cards back- it is such a hassle when you have to get them all stopped and replaced.


I'm so grateful that I didn't have to replace my cards, that's always a real pain in the..... I'm glad you found yours. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: I must get back to bed now!


Sweet dreams Julie, will call you tomorrow. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> They are both adorable!


Thank you Julie. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Babalou said:


> Here are my vacation WIP's:
> 
> The first picture is the stockinette stitch project. It is a little heavier than fingering weight alpaca and looks black but is navy with some cranberry threads spun into the yarn. The pattern is from a book by Vicki Square called Light & Layered Knits.
> 
> ...


They are going to be gorgeous Barbara. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Ros--Horrible to have lost your purse but the good thing is they only took the money and you get a new purse out the event. Jackson is adorable still as he grows.


Thank you Tanya.????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Babalou said:


> Here are a few pictures of my grandkids in the pool. Wes is 10 and Kobi is 6. It is funny sering Wes do muscle man, he is a string bean.


Gorgeous Grandkids Barbara, thanks for sharing. ????
I'm really tired and very cold, so I will say goodnight for now and come back tomorrow. ???? Ros
P9.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ros, those are so cute :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you, Pam.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Ros, those are so cute :sm24:


Thank you Norma. ????


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Melanie, thank you :sm24:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Tricia--thanks for the construction details on the root cellar. Makes total sense to me. Sandstone is not that hard a stone, but it still was a lot of work. One of my favorite books was by a social historian type Eric Sloane. He did several books on early American tools and life style use of them. Lots of detail of the tools used as well as lifestyle use of them for everything from lumber cutting and milling to glass windows and kitchen utensils. What you describe is similar to old construction around here. We have many houses still from the 1700's and even some from the 1600's when the Dutch began to settle. In my area the stone houses are preserved by the local historic society and tours and lectures given regularly. In other parts of the county people live in the old stone houses and wood frame houses. They don't always maintain them in historic fashion. Poughkeepsie has a code for the city that any house deemed historic requires approval before any work is done. Worked on one of them years ago and the owner needed special permission to cut back a tree that was encroaching on the roof. That was a bit over the top as the tree was not a historically that huge and was causing damage. Another town only demands the stone exterior be maintained so the interiors are subject to all kinds of tastes and budgets of the owners, a lot of which leaves much to be desired. Did a tour of those houses years ago and was pretty disgusted with what I saw. But in my town we have people who are much more conscious and appreciative of the historic value of these old houses and they work hard to maintain them in their original state. For a few yrs there was a group of which I was a member that went around documenting the old Dutch barns which have been disappearing from the landscape. The property owners typically lived in an equally old building into which we would be invited and given a tour and history talk. That was a fun project. I love the old post and beam constructions and have worked on a few of them over the years. The wells were all hand dug on these properties unless they dried up and new ones became necessary. One very old house that I was familiar with as it belonged to a childhood friend of my daughter, had a hand dug well that was only 10 ft deep and it had never run dry. Quite amazing, but we are in a spot with abundant underground streams and this house was near the base of a mountain so that was excellent.

One thing I learned years ago is the early European people who came here understood how to site a house for environmental and construction value. So your house sited on a high point of the land was most likely and in part a solution to maintaining a dry basement (assuming you have one) as well as to capture the air currents for cooling and heating. I have seen many houses sited like this and they tend to be very efficient despite the absence of modern technology. Those folks brought a lot of the European building styles with them, too, which showed the level of understanding that people had 100's of years ago. Of course Native Americans had their own knowledge base developed to fit the land and environment. And the Europeans learned a lot from them regarding how to build and eat and survive here. You know I love hearing about such topics.

Your description of the cows standing in water is like a set of pics sent to me the other day of animals seeking the cool. Wanted to send them as I know you and others would have a few sympathetic giggles but cannot figure out how to do it. They were not sent as attachments but inserted into the body of an email and my computer won't let me save them properly.

Bonnie--Great to hear about your farming life, too. We have a number of people here who farm and who have lived on working farms. It is always interesting/informative to share these experiences.

Melanie--your shower seems to be moving forward and we look forward to seeing pics of its beautiful completion.

Ros--more beautiful baby dresses. The black one is great. I encourage people using strong colors for baby things. The problem is that my screen doesn't show the details of it very well. Love the light pink one and immediately thought of it for my 5 yr old gd who has turned into a very girly girl. And thank you for posting the stitch pattern of another of your gorgeous pieces. Do you take photos of all your work? It should be catalogued for posterity.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Bonnie that shawl is very pretty!! I love those yarns but finding a shawl or any pattern that they knit up nicely in is hard.. you did a great job!!

Ros your 'Quick Knit's' are so cute!! I like the little black one.. I bet the maryjanes are adorable too... I must of missed the reason for the sharing of the stitch pattern but I like it... and it would make a great addition to my stitch patterns..  I hope you feel better now.. and are on the way back to great health.. 

Norma I am glad your retreat was a good one... and that you are feeling better! 

Melanie I am sorry I missed it too!!! we did Shish kabob's but as always the meat was over done and the veggies under cooked... but I made a real nice veggie filled casserole out of it all for last nights dinner..  I had to simmer the meat for over a hour though.. LOL

I got quite a bit done on my Shetland Shawl sample.. I know I didn't pick up the stitches right or I did to many repeats of the body because I have a rectangle in the making.. other than that I like the way my increases are looking and it seems to be moving along very nice... 
I also joined that 5 shawls in 5 days challenge.. it is only a half hour a day and it is just to learn the basic construction of the different shapes..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

We went on a very long walk on Saturday! It was beautiful weather.. we wore sweatshirts but really didn't need them.. the wind was blowing on our beach so we went down the coast a bit.. because it was a huge minus tide we got to see some sea life... I am always amazed at the colors of nature... they live under water but have stunning colors..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> We went on a very long walk on Saturday! It was beautiful weather.. we wore sweatshirts but really didn't need them.. the wind was blowing on our beach so we went down the coast a bit.. because it was a huge minus tide we got to see some sea life... I am always amazed at the colors of nature... they live under water but have stunning colors..


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

After fussing with the computer got these pictures copied from an email and put them into this .pdf file. Did not copy all the ones of plastic melting (like venetian blinds or plastic water cups)


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie--your coast line is so gorgeous. It almost makes we want to leave NY and live there. The sea life really is spectacular. Why so we learn to think of the sea as a dark place when it is filled with fantastic colors in everything that exists there!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronie, those are fabulous photos :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tamarque said:


> After fussing with the computer got these pictures copied from an email and put them into this .pdf file. Did not copy all the ones of plastic melting (like venetian blinds or plastic water cups)


Those were great..raised a smile. Definately worth the bother of posting. Thanks :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Ronnie & Tamarque, great photos.
Ros, beautiful baby items.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Slowly catching up. We were away for the weekend in a more northerly part of Newfoundland with poor Internet connections. Tricia was mentioning cellars and we were at Elliston, the site of the most root clears still in existence in Canada.

Sue


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Great photos, Ronie, and it sounds like a wonderful walk! :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

We spent the weekend at Trinity, where we attended a play, pageant and dinner theatre. We really had a great time. The play was about Harry Hibbs, a famous Newfoundlander singer and we were treated to an evening of Newfoundland nostalgia. The pageant was a walk around the village with little performances at sites of historical significance, and the entertainment for the dinner theatre was an evening of Newfoundland songs and comedy. Yesterday we returned to St. John's down the eastern side of the peninsula. We saw an iceberg, whales and puffins, plus some fantastic scenery.

Sue


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Slowly catching up. We were away for the weekend in a more northerly part of Newfoundland with poor Internet connections. Tricia was mentioning cellars and we were at Elliston, the site of the most root clears still in existence in Canada.
> 
> Sue


Wonderful photos, Sue! :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

That looks a lovely trip, Sue :sm24:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Ronie said:


> We went on a very long walk on Saturday! It was beautiful weather.. we wore sweatshirts but really didn't need them.. the wind was blowing on our beach so we went down the coast a bit.. because it was a huge minus tide we got to see some sea life... I am always amazed at the colors of nature... they live under water but have stunning colors..


sweatshirts!! I was thrilled to be under 90 degrees on Sunday, lol!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

britgirl said:


> We spent the weekend at Trinity, where we attended a play, pageant and dinner theatre. We really had a great time. The play was about Harry Hibbs, a famous Newfoundlander singer and we were treated to an evening of Newfoundland nostalgia. The pageant was a walk around the village with little performances at sites of historical significance, and the entertainment for the dinner theatre was an evening of Newfoundland songs and comedy. Yesterday we returned to St. John's down the eastern side of the peninsula. We saw an iceberg, whales and puffins, plus some fantastic scenery.
> 
> Sue


Sounds like a great time Sue. I love walking tours! And with performances! Very cool.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

RosD said:


> Sorry Julie, I've had a bad case of castonitis. Here's a few finished things. The top one has little sparkly Mary Jane booties too. ????


Ros, those are cute. I just realized, as fast as my neighbor's sons are growing up I need to start making baby things. Wasn't it just yesterday they got married and now the boys are 13 and 11. Their cousins are just a little older with the oldest girl starting college this year. Boy do I feel old!

Pretty dresses.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Okay, think I am caught up...I am enjoying all the pictures of the ocean!!! 

I am in a bit of a quandary right now...trying to find the correct yarn...in my stash... to make a baby blanket. I really want to use what I have...you know how it is.

A funny thing happened when I went to Seattle's Pike Place Market Saturday with my daughter and oldest grandson....we were in a yarn shop...he has a knitting loom and wants to make a scarf for his mom...he is enjoying all the yarn...we picked up some for half price and while were checking out he told the owner....you have so much lovely yarn...my Grandma has about 1/4th the yarn that you do...she could start a small shop....wow...out of the mouths of children comes the truth...we all laughed...he said, it's the truth, I promise...

Sooooo...I must use the yarn I have on hand for this blanket...so the quest is on for enough yarn of the same weight and the colors I want...I'm making up little animals and letters (from dishcloth patterns) in different colors and then I'm going to crochet them together...I was going to knit them in the colors like intarsia...but honestly I had 5 balls of yarn that became so entangled that I couldn't "handle it"...I know there are ways around this, but I don't think it was a good way to go at this point ... just didn't want the hassle ...

Take care all!!!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

britgirl said:


> Slowly catching up. We were away for the weekend in a more northerly part of Newfoundland with poor Internet connections. Tricia was mentioning cellars and we were at Elliston, the site of the most root clears still in existence in Canada.
> 
> Sue


Looks a lot like ours was before it caved in except ours was partly underground. Even the dirt on top but ours had dirt around the sides too. It was so cool inside in the summer.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> sweatshirts!! I was thrilled to be under 90 degrees on Sunday, lol!


I caught that, too, and could not bring myself to even think about it. I think of you and Barbara with your triple digit heat wave and don't know how you tolerate it. Your A/C must be pretty strong and the house super insulated. Will say our nights have been cooling down so the house is comfortable for sleeping with all the doors and windows open. The heat of the day pours in by 9 a.m. Am sitting here with perspiration running down my neck after some time in the garden. Lots of water and ACV for replacing the electrolytes.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Ros, those are cute. I just realized, as fast as my neighbor's sons are growing up I need to start making baby things. Wasn't it just yesterday they got married and now the boys are 13 and 11. Their cousins are just a little older with the oldest girl starting college this year. Boy do I feel old!
> 
> Pretty dresses.


Tricia--you have to stop this old stuff. The kids may be getting older: it has nothing to do with you :sm17:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue--wonderful pictures and the vacation sounds like it was everything you wanted. Icebergs, Puffins and Whales, Oh MY!

Norma--glad you are feeling better and off to more northerly, and hopefully cooler climes. And glad you liked the pictures. I thought they were so to the point for all of us and reminding us that animals also seek refuge from the heat in so many creative ways.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Ronnie & Tamarque, great photos.
> Ros, beautiful baby items.


They were good photos. I have a man around here with a very nice sense of humor and he always sends out interesting/funny things. Knew I had to share them with this group.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Love your little dresses, Ros. They look great.

Thanks, Melanie. 

Tanya, loved those pictures. What fun. The one that made me really chuckle was the pigeons lined up in the street light shade. 

Ronie, loved your walking pics. Looks like so much fun. 

Great photos, Sue. Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Looks a lot like ours was before it caved in except ours was partly underground. Even the dirt on top but ours had dirt around the sides too. It was so cool inside in the summer.


With about 3-4 ft of earth around a structure it will remain cool year round --about 55*F. Yours was dug in and then insulated with earth. Others have earth bermed up around the structure. And they work--such simple technology.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> I'm so grateful that I didn't have to replace my cards, that's always a real pain in the..... I'm glad you found yours. ????


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Sweet dreams Julie, will call you tomorrow. ????


Looking forward to that!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> We went on a very long walk on Saturday! It was beautiful weather.. we wore sweatshirts but really didn't need them.. the wind was blowing on our beach so we went down the coast a bit.. because it was a huge minus tide we got to see some sea life... I am always amazed at the colors of nature... they live under water but have stunning colors..


They are tremendous photos, Ronie- what a special walk you had.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Slowly catching up. We were away for the weekend in a more northerly part of Newfoundland with poor Internet connections. Tricia was mentioning cellars and we were at Elliston, the site of the most root clears still in existence in Canada.
> 
> Sue


I am sure they are very useful things to own- but the view is lovely.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Okay, think I am caught up...I am enjoying all the pictures of the ocean!!!
> 
> I am in a bit of a quandary right now...trying to find the correct yarn...in my stash... to make a baby blanket. I really want to use what I have...you know how it is.
> 
> ...


Seems GS has lots of awe about his gramma. Doesn't surprise me about your multi-strand trial with with the blanket. I think most people doing multi-strand project work with little balls (butterflies) or cut strands about 3 ft long so they can pull each one out of the tangles that occur. I think the varied squares crocheted together is a great tactic and a pretty popular one. Pike's market really is great. So enjoyed my time going thru it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> We spent the weekend at Trinity, where we attended a play, pageant and dinner theatre. We really had a great time. The play was about Harry Hibbs, a famous Newfoundlander singer and we were treated to an evening of Newfoundland nostalgia. The pageant was a walk around the village with little performances at sites of historical significance, and the entertainment for the dinner theatre was an evening of Newfoundland songs and comedy. Yesterday we returned to St. John's down the eastern side of the peninsula. We saw an iceberg, whales and puffins, plus some fantastic scenery.
> 
> Sue


What a tremendous trip this is- nice to do it by armchair!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Great photo's Tanya... I remember those hot hot hot days... I lived in a 10 wide trailer...LOL it was so hot.. I had to get out of there and move up north!!

I'm glad you all liked the pictures... it was so beautiful I just had to share... 

Sue I am so happy you got to see your Puffins..  what a great vacation you two are having


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Tricia--you have to stop this old stuff. The kids may be getting older: it has nothing to do with you :sm17:


Maybe not, but that marathon hay hauling yesterday sure took a toll. It feels cool today after the heat yesterday. Temperature change of about 30° lower today. Cloudy and much needed showers.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Tanya, loved the pictures. My first rottie mix would lay on the vents and no air escaped. The cows crowd under a tree and are so close they stand head to tail and fan flies off each other'so face. Their body heat must keep them hot. The fur kids dig holes in the dirt to lay in and lay on the concrete under the porch roof. They stretch out with as much contact to the concrete or dirt as possible.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Maybe not, but that marathon hay hauling yesterday sure took a toll. It feels cool today after the heat yesterday. Temperature change of about 30° lower today. Cloudy and much needed showers.


I know--that heat can really wipe you out. Was like that here for several days now. Cannot believe we had the wind whip up about 1:30 and it got dark. Was enjoying the overcast and wind coming thru the house when it began to rain--for about 45." And it cooled down considerably. Then it stopped and the heat was just waiting to move in again. Ugh! Temps dropped below 90 but it feels like 100*+ according to the weather report. You are fortunate the temps really cooled down for you.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Tanya, loved the pictures. My first rottie mix would lay on the vents and no air escaped. The cows crowd under a tree and are so close they stand head to tail and fan flies off each other'so face. Their body heat must keep them hot. The fur kids dig holes in the dirt to lay in and lay on the concrete under the porch roof. They stretch out with as much contact to the concrete or dirt as possible.


Everything is looking for relief from the heat. Even the insects in the garden seemed quiet when I was working in it earlier.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Ros, those are all so cute.

Sue


RosD said:


> Sorry Julie, I've had a bad case of castonitis. Here's a few finished things. The top one has little sparkly Mary Jane booties too. ????


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Ros, I really love be the pink dress, adorable. Thanks for sharing. 

Ronie, is that a scrunched up star fish in the one picture? Love those pictures of he low tide. 

Sue, how big is that iceberg. It seems small because of the distance but I'll bet it's bigger than we realize. Love your pictures too, of course especially the birds. 

Tanya, I have never seen anything like some of those pictures. Gulls staying under the umbrella shade ???? And lining up in the shade of the utility pole. And how the heck did that dog fit in that fountain? And melting M & Ms in the candy machine. Too cute.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Ros, I really love be the pink dress, adorable. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Ronie, is that a scrunched up star fish in the one picture? Love those pictures of he low tide.
> 
> ...


I think animals that live around humans learn to use our 'stuff' for protection. They really are great photos and speak volumes to the climate change that we are experiencing.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lovely photos, if my DH ever retires from farming I hope to visit the Maritimes but hard to get away for the month it would take to go there.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Lovely photos, if my DH ever retires from farming I hope to visit the Maritimes but hard to get away for the month it would take to go there.


Oh Bonnie, he can become even busier after retirement. At least this is true for me and everyone I know who has retired. Travel is difficult with pets or any animals. Like your husband I can't leave the cows or my fur babies even overnight. I find it hard at times to even run errands or go to sppointments.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I just added another dental appointment to my portable's Calendar feature. If I were to add Dad's appointments I wouldn't have much room for mine. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: 

Mom's and Mine are the current listings I have now. As much as I'd like to start my own month worth so I can get re-fitted for compression stockings, it's Mom's turn right now. I only need to visit my main doctor for new scripts for 2 of the meds I take. I'm within a month of running out of one...and a depressed Techie isn't fun to deal with.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Tanya, it is called Homes. Thank you to everyone for your comments. I'm not sure where I'm up to, so hopefully I won't double up or forget anyone???????? Ros


Thanks for the pattern, Ros. :sm24:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Stunning photos, Ronie. A very beautiful place.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> After fussing with the computer got these pictures copied from an email and put them into this .pdf file. Did not copy all the ones of plastic melting (like venetian blinds or plastic water cups)


Love them, Tanya. very amusing.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> We spent the weekend at Trinity, where we attended a play, pageant and dinner theatre. We really had a great time. The play was about Harry Hibbs, a famous Newfoundlander singer and we were treated to an evening of Newfoundland nostalgia. The pageant was a walk around the village with little performances at sites of historical significance, and the entertainment for the dinner theatre was an evening of Newfoundland songs and comedy. Yesterday we returned to St. John's down the eastern side of the peninsula. We saw an iceberg, whales and puffins, plus some fantastic scenery.
> 
> Sue


Great photos, Sue. You have visited some lovely places.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Thank you for all of the fun and interesting photos. It is always so interesting to see other places and to hear about them. 

I am totally enjoying your stories, Tricia and Tanya. Our hay gets chopped for another farmer for haylege (sp?) for his dairy cows so we aren't having to do what you just did, Tricia, but I remember when....!

Your castonitis shows delightful results of finished projects, Ros!!!

How exciting to be getting cabbage and broccoli from your garden, Bonnie! I will be heading out to mine shortly. I'm hoping to bring in some broccoli also. :sm02:

Thanks for sharing your Pike's Market story, DFL. Out of the mouths of babes is right. :sm17:

Melanie, it has been interesting to learn about tiling through your shower process. Thanks! :sm02:

I was going to say that I haven't CO on anything, but that isn't even close to true....I'm working on a simple lace design for a baby blanket with varying textures of yarns, running with the blanket ideas for Louie - he LOVES our cows. The center of the blankets will now be cow motifs (Thank you, DFL, for the links.) with a simple cable separating them and a fun one around the outside edge. This is still in the swatching stage. 

Thank you, Tricia, for volunteering to host the next LP. :sm02:

I'm sorry if I have missed anyone.

Have a great day, all!!!


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Seems there are many farmers on here all with different problems depending on location.My retired cousin had a stone built farmhouse and several areas of the ground floor were covered in the slate which was part of the foundations .
Bonie ..loved the piece of knitting ,beutiful colours .
Norma... Glad you are safely home and ready for a rest I am sure .
Ros,great knitting.
Thanks to Ronie,Tanya and Sue for pictures.Animals could teach us a thing or two finding suitable shady or cool areas.
DFL ...Hope you find stash yarn for the blanket but it is people who keep buying stuff and storing it away that keeps the yarn shops going !????
Julie sent me the link as I totally lost the thread and have no idea why .Thank you Julie .
I started a shawl but after spending nearly a week doing more unpicking than knitting it is now a memory and I have started a Boo shawl with the yarn.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

annweb said:


> Seems there are many farmers on here all with different problems depending on location.My retired cousin had a stone built farmhouse and several areas of the ground floor were covered in the slate which was part of the foundations .
> Bonie ..loved the piece of knitting ,beautiful colours .
> Norma... Glad you are safely home and ready for a rest I am sure .
> Ros,great knitting.
> ...


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Good Morning all... Not a lot happening here... I have another shawl shape to do.. and work on my Shetland Shawl Sample.. plus I do have socks on the needles... nothing pressing though... I don't dare do something that requires so much work or concentration at this time of the year... 

I enjoy the 'Ranching' stories.. we miss the ranch life a lot.. but it was so hard to plan for our future.. I have a feeling we will have to pinch every penny once we retire.. I am trying to think of things that we both can do to bring in some extra cash.. After all Colonel Sanders was in his 60's when he started Kentucky Fried Chicken... LOL maybe we will become one of the rich an famous when we retire.. LOL


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Lots of rain yesterday afternoon and evening. It was great and may not even have to water the garden--need to go out and check even at this late hour of the morning. However, brought in a massive armload of chard yesterday, some broccoli sprouts (all the heads came in early this year and have been frozen), dug the rest of the garlic and some more purslane. Took advantage of the very almost chilly morning (6 a.m) to freeze the chard and broccoli. Put up a gallon of the chard stalks and about 4 qts of the chard leaf and 1 pint of broccoli. Wanted to make more plantain bread but the heat is coming in and the idea of turning on the oven?????-forget that one today!

Just listened to a 45" talk by Russell Blaylock, MD. Do people know him? He is a neursurgeon of sound repute, and a retired Congressperson. His approach is very holistic and his talk was on the brain and dementia. There is an online series of talks on alzheimers and dimentia that is free if anyone is interested. Blaylock spoke yesterday and the talks are available for an extra 24 hours, so playing catch up with some of them. Surprise, surprise, he dismisses plaque as the cause of brain dysfunction and points to inflammation. The idea that inflammation is the cause of every disease comes up over and over again no matter what the dis-ease condition is. And food is the path to health and avoidance of toxins is the other leg of that goal. Some very fascinating information and will want to try and listen again and take notes this time.

Worked more on the Shetland Lace project and hit my waterloo moment again, for a change. Realized that I will run out of yarn and ICE is out of the color. Who know when and if they will be getting more. I am just so frustrated. It will be a major downer if I have to frog the edging, almost 3 days of work on it and redo it in a different color. Am surprised at how much yarn is being used on this. Did I originally say this was to be a 'tiny' little sample just to have the experience of doing it? I don't know why I ever listen to myself; should know better by now. On my weak behalf, not sure this could have been planned better as I had no idea where I was going with this effort so how could I have anticipated how much yarn would be required. Had 4 balls @ 550 yds total and it will be just a wee bit short I fear.
Enough of the project is off the circular needles that it can be spread out for a photo. Here it is, unstretched out:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tanya, that is very, very pretty :sm24:


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Lots of rain yesterday afternoon and evening.
> 
> Worked more on the Shetland Lace project and hit my waterloo moment again, for a change. Realized that I will run out of yarn and ICE is out of the color. Who know when and if they will be getting more. I am just so frustrated. It will be a major downer if I have to frog the edging, almost 3 days of work on it and redo it in a different color. Am surprised at how much yarn is being used on this. Did I originally say this was to be a 'tiny' little sample just to have the experience of doing it? I don't know why I ever listen to myself; should know better by now. On my weak behalf, not sure this could have been planned better as I had no idea where I was going with this effort so how could I have anticipated how much yarn would be required. Had 4 balls @ 550 yds total and it will be just a wee bit short I fear.
> Enough of the project is off the circular needles that it can be spread out for a photo. Here it is, unstretched out:


Before you rip it out, I think this color is extremely close to a Palette color from KnitPicks: It is called Wonderland Heather...maybe this link will work...anyway, it might be worth a try.

http://d2q9kw5vp0we94.cloudfront.net/Yarn_Color_Detail/26044.jpg
http://d2q9kw5vp0we94.cloudfront.net/Yarn_Color_Detail/25094.jpg

Or this one, Tranquil. I have a ball of Tranquil...it wouldn't cost much to send it to you so you could see...all in all, what can be lost with trying??? Let me know...I would need to send it today or tomorrow morning!!!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

It is a lovely color Tanya.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Lots of rain yesterday afternoon and evening. It was great and may not even have to water the garden--need to go out and check even at this late hour of the morning. However, brought in a massive armload of chard yesterday, some broccoli sprouts (all the heads came in early this year and have been frozen), dug the rest of the garlic and some more purslane. Took advantage of the very almost chilly morning (6 a.m) to freeze the chard and broccoli. Put up a gallon of the chard stalks and about 4 qts of the chard leaf and 1 pint of broccoli. Wanted to make more plantain bread but the heat is coming in and the idea of turning on the oven?????-forget that one today!
> 
> Just listened to a 45" talk by Russell Blaylock, MD. Do people know him? He is a neursurgeon of sound repute, and a retired Congressperson. His approach is very holistic and his talk was on the brain and dementia. There is an online series of talks on alzheimers and dimentia that is free if anyone is interested. Blaylock spoke yesterday and the talks are available for an extra 24 hours, so playing catch up with some of them. Surprise, surprise, he dismisses plaque as the cause of brain dysfunction and points to inflammation. The idea that inflammation is the cause of every disease comes up over and over again no matter what the dis-ease condition is. And food is the path to health and avoidance of toxins is the other leg of that goal. Some very fascinating information and will want to try and listen again and take notes this time.
> 
> ...


That's beautiful. Maybe you could post on the forum & ask if smeone has a ball in their stash they could part with? Better than frogging all that work.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bonnie--thanx for reminding me to ask on line, both here on KP as well as on Ravelry. I found a matching dye lot for the socks we did earlier this year on LP.

DFL--Thank you for the very kind offer but your yarn, while great colors will not work. My yarn is actually a greenish color which is why I call it a seafoam color. ICE calls it Emerald Green. It is also a DK wt, not fingering. 

In the meantime I will knit to the last few inches of the ball being worked now and check online with any sources out there. Ravelry is really amazing for the amount of yarn in people's stashes. But it is too frustrating for words. DFL, however, it would be great fun to visit your stash as it sounds like is competes with Jane's.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Tanya, that is very, very pretty :sm24:


Thank you Norma. This is simply using the stitch patterns DeEtta provided us with minor variations. I really like the color and green is typically not a color I choose. Don't you think the white really gives it more depth/dimension?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> It is a lovely color Tanya.


thank you Melanie. it just adds to the frustration of possibly running short and it being out of stock now.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Thank you Norma. This is simply using the stitch patterns DeEtta provided us with minor variations. I really like the color and green is typically not a color I choose. Don't you think the white really gives it more depth/dimension?


Yes, it lifted it brilliantly. I do hope you find the yarn to finish it.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I am doing 3 dishcloths at the same time now... limited to just that # because I only have 3 posts on my paper towel dispenser.

I also have a variation on the Eloomanator dishcloth pattern that I'll work in another color yarn. :sm24:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Thank goodness today is a bit cooler as my frustration level would have melted me down in yesterday's heat. Besides the yarn shortage problem, something ate 4 of my green bean plants and chewed some of the beet off at ground level. Did not even touch the leaves but ate the tops of the newly forming beets. Have never seen this before. Had just strewn blood meal around the beets for protection when it poured for hours so need to redo again today. Grrrr!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Tanya, I have some Pallette yarn that looks very close to the color you are using. That is a very beautiful sample you have done.

Hi, Linda! I hope you had a fun trip to France. We haven't heard much from you. I hope all is well.

Welcome back, Norma! :sm02:

We did bring in some broccoli this morning. It was delicious!

In case I forgot to mention it, Tricia will be hosting the new LP starting on the 31st. :sm24:


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Tanya ..That is amazing! Not a good feeling about the yarn running out .How about a request on KP or even Ravelry ?
Editting to say I wrote this before viewing other posts and see others have the same suggestion.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Tanya, I have some Pallette yarn that looks very close to the color you are using. That is a very beautiful sample you have done.
> 
> Hi, Linda! I hope you had a fun trip to France. We haven't heard much from you. I hope all is well.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much Toni but it won't be the same. My yarn is a cashmere/silk blend and a dk wt so Palette won't be a match. I am going to hold out for either just squeaking by with what I have or the yarn turning up someplace.

Glad your broccoli was good. I am eating the side shoots in salads now and freezing some of them as they accumulate. I feel like sucked into a food world as it is everyplace and demanding my attention for one thing or another. But it feels wonderful doing it. I imagine it is the same for you.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> Tanya ..That is amazing! Not a good feeling about the yarn running out .How about a request on KP or even Ravelry ?


Done that, been there. Everyone tries to be helpful with suggestions but no one showing up with the yarn yet.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> Tanya ..That is amazing! Not a good feeling about the yarn running out .How about a request on KP or even Ravelry ?
> Editting to say I wrote this before viewing other posts and see others have the same suggestion.


That is fine Ann. I know you are just trying to be supportive.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Thank goodness today is a bit cooler as my frustration level would have melted me down in yesterday's heat. Besides the yarn shortage problem, something ate 4 of my green bean plants and chewed some of the beet off at ground level. Did not even touch the leaves but ate the tops of the newly forming beets. Have never seen this before. Had just strewn blood meal around the beets for protection when it poured for hours so need to redo again today. Grrrr!


I have had both moles & deer chew holes in my beets but the deer usually eat the tops too. A deer has run through my garden & knocked over the cage supporting my Kentucky pole beans & pulled out some of them. I staked it up again, will see how they do just in flower now. 
My friend & I decided to grow some "Gourmet potatoes "this year ( my DH says what's wrong with regular potatoes)I dug one hill of each kind this morning to take when we go tomorrow to help set up for the family reunion this weekend. Linzer, a banana type, Randy's golden gem & Purple Magic which are purple inside- I know DH won't try thoseð, almost a 5 gallon pail from the 3 hills, what crazy production


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Tanya, your Shetland lace project is gorgeous. Love the white stripes. I do hope that you are able to find someone willing to part with a ball of yarn, but it could be just your imagination thinking that you will run out. ????


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Bonnie, what a colorful haul! Looks so good. Those giant purple things are potatoes? Can't wait to hear your report on how good they are.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I just viewed 2 variations on spindles (Drop and Turkish).

Seems that I have NOT wasted my $ on the Drop Spindle purchased from Dodie R. The Turkish Spindle has its merits... but I prefer working with the Drop Spindle.

Unfortunately I have to use the portable to view "lesson" material. At least I'm not completely cut off from YouTube's entries. :sm24:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Lots of rain yesterday afternoon and evening. It was great and may not even have to water the garden--need to go out and check even at this late hour of the morning. However, brought in a massive armload of chard yesterday, some broccoli sprouts (all the heads came in early this year and have been frozen), dug the rest of the garlic and some more purslane. Took advantage of the very almost chilly morning (6 a.m) to freeze the chard and broccoli. Put up a gallon of the chard stalks and about 4 qts of the chard leaf and 1 pint of broccoli. Wanted to make more plantain bread but the heat is coming in and the idea of turning on the oven?????-forget that one today!
> 
> Just listened to a 45" talk by Russell Blaylock, MD. Do people know him? He is a neursurgeon of sound repute, and a retired Congressperson. His approach is very holistic and his talk was on the brain and dementia. There is an online series of talks on alzheimers and dimentia that is free if anyone is interested. Blaylock spoke yesterday and the talks are available for an extra 24 hours, so playing catch up with some of them. Surprise, surprise, he dismisses plaque as the cause of brain dysfunction and points to inflammation. The idea that inflammation is the cause of every disease comes up over and over again no matter what the dis-ease condition is. And food is the path to health and avoidance of toxins is the other leg of that goal. Some very fascinating information and will want to try and listen again and take notes this time.
> 
> ...


Oh, Tanya, that's a shame about the yarn! :sm25: Your Shetland Lace project is looking great! 
:sm24:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Lots of rain yesterday afternoon and evening. It was great and may not even have to water the garden--need to go out and check even at this late hour of the morning. However, brought in a massive armload of chard yesterday, some broccoli sprouts (all the heads came in early this year and have been frozen), dug the rest of the garlic and some more purslane. Took advantage of the very almost chilly morning (6 a.m) to freeze the chard and broccoli. Put up a gallon of the chard stalks and about 4 qts of the chard leaf and 1 pint of broccoli. Wanted to make more plantain bread but the heat is coming in and the idea of turning on the oven?????-forget that one today!
> 
> Just listened to a 45" talk by Russell Blaylock, MD. Do people know him? He is a neursurgeon of sound repute, and a retired Congressperson. His approach is very holistic and his talk was on the brain and dementia. There is an online series of talks on alzheimers and dimentia that is free if anyone is interested. Blaylock spoke yesterday and the talks are available for an extra 24 hours, so playing catch up with some of them. Surprise, surprise, he dismisses plaque as the cause of brain dysfunction and points to inflammation. The idea that inflammation is the cause of every disease comes up over and over again no matter what the dis-ease condition is. And food is the path to health and avoidance of toxins is the other leg of that goal. Some very fascinating information and will want to try and listen again and take notes this time.
> 
> ...


Your shawl is lovely, Tanya. I do hope you have enough yarn to finish.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Chris/Pam/Linda--thanks for the comments on the Shetland Shawl and for your support. I wish it were my imagination that I will be short yarn, but the ball left will just get me around the 4th corner I think and leave that side still needing its edging. The edging, which is about 2.75" wide eats a lot of yarn and I added a few transition rows before that. My biggest hope is that ICE replenishes its supply of yarn soon and in fact does post me when that occurs.

Bonnie--Your potato stash is fantastic. Love those purple ones. What kind of soil amendments do you use? Sounds like your deer are relatively civilized. Around here they will destroy everything almost overnite.
When I began gardening here years ago it was only a 6" rabbit fence that was needed. However, since they began developing the open land on the adjacent road, the deer began running across my property and I installed an 8 ft fence to keep them out. One year I yelled at them, angrily, and they trashed my nylon fencing that night and got into the garden. Decided yelling at them was not a good tactic. I also changed the fencing to metal. Every year I see the deer circling the garden, even taking the young fawns on the walk as if to tell them the garden is really the prize they should try to get. They will eat the apples and last year, when there was a bumper crop, the deer were out 3x/day to forage the drops. This production wont be happening this year with the dry winter we had and my not finding anyone to help me prune these 2 overgrown trees.
Am wondering what else will eat the root and not the leaves. I hope a groundhog has not found its way into the garden. They are just way too destructive. The green beans could clearly have been rabbits cutting them down, but maybe a ground hog, too. I hope not. Lost the entire garden one year to one of those critters. Have a Hav-a-Hart trap but would really need to find their hole. If is under the wild black caps that have invaded and overtaken a corner of the garden, it will be a problem. Will see if there is any new damage tomorrow and that should tell me something. Living with nature is always one situation or another.

How big is your farm? and what is/are your primary crop(s)? Do you grow conventionally or organically?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> I just viewed 2 variations on spindles (Drop and Turkish).
> 
> Seems that I have NOT wasted my $ on the Drop Spindle purchased from Dodie R. The Turkish Spindle has its merits... but I prefer working with the Drop Spindle.
> 
> Unfortunately I have to use the portable to view "lesson" material. At least I'm not completely cut off from YouTube's entries. :sm24:


So you are beginning to spin your own yarn now, too? Very good. How's that coming along?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Tamarque, we have 1860 acres that has hay, pasture & conventional crops- wheat, peas, canola & barley. I have a large garden & other than liquid nitrogen fertilizer don't use chemicals on it.
I have trouble with moose in winter & deer, both white tail & mulies all year long. I have to wrap the fruit trees or they eat them right to the ground in winter.

The doe & fawn is from last week, she showed up the next night with 2 fawns
The Moose are from last year


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Nice garden haul Bonnie - and nice wildlife photos


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Nice garden haul Bonnie - and nice wildlife photos


Ditto from me, Bonnie. :sm02:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Tamarque, we have 1860 acres that has hay, pasture & conventional crops- wheat, peas, canola & barley. I have a large garden & other than liquid nitrogen fertilizer don't use chemicals on it.
> I have trouble with moose in winter & deer, both white tail & mulies all year long. I have to wrap the fruit trees or they eat them right to the ground in winter.
> 
> The doe & fawn is from last week, she showed up the next night with 2 fawns
> The Moose are from last year


 That is quite a good size farm. Fawns always seem so special--we were indoctrinated with Bambi as young children, but they can be so destructive to human endeavors. Your moose seem even more harmful. I know Canada is a major producer of Canola. Definitely lots of hard work running that farm. That liquid nitrogen did its job on those potatoes.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

tamarque said:


> So you are beginning to spin your own yarn now, too? Very good. How's that coming along?


I just watched the videos today. I need to get enough actual cotton or animal fiber roving to work with. Anyone willing to gift me with a small handful of animal fiber? I can work up the cotton supply.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

RosD said:


> They are going to be gorgeous Barbara. ????


Thank you, Ros. I finished the backs of both sweaters and am ready to start the fronts. Thanks, too, for the nice comments about my grandkids.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Tanya, that looks amazing. Love the color. So sorry about running out of yarn. I hope you can find some. I do love the white in there. 

Oh, Bonnie, that is a gorgeous table of produce!! And great pics of the moose and deer. Though I am sure you would prefer to find them in different surroudings.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> I caught that, too, and could not bring myself to even think about it. I think of you and Barbara with your triple digit heat wave and don't know how you tolerate it. Your A/C must be pretty strong and the house super insulated. Will say our nights have been cooling down so the house is comfortable for sleeping with all the doors and windows open. The heat of the day pours in by 9 a.m. Am sitting here with perspiration running down my neck after some time in the garden. Lots of water and ACV for replacing the electrolytes.


The heat we experienced in Hilton Head was exhausting. With humidity at 95% and the heat index at 107, we didn't go to the beach unless it was morning or evening. We just spent two days in Oklahoma with my husband's brother and wife and had a great time. She was so thoughtful and made everything gluten free for me. We had fresh corn, tomatoes and pinto beans from their garden. Food doesn't get much better than that. My husband was in 7th heaven. The heat index there was 109 on day. They drove us to see our old house from when we lived there. Still looked pretty good! We went out to eat at two restaurants where we used to eat. At one of them, the waitress asked us if we had been in before and we told her that we had wanted to come back as we were visiting. She brought us a complimentary creme brûlée for coming back. That place knows about customer service.

I'm trying to catch up in everyone's posts. Interesting about the seeds Tanya. Hope you can find crocks that are affordable.

Bonnie, love that scarf you are making for your DH's cousin. Glad you showed the close up to see the gradient colors in the yarn.

Melanie, it sounds like you are making good progress on your bathroom.

Love your pictures, Ronie. The area where you live is just beautiful.

Tanya, my favorite picture of your's is the kne with the cats lined up,under the car.

I am so jealous of your puffin sighting. It is in my bucket list to see them one day.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Lots of rain yesterday afternoon and evening. It was great and may not even have to water the garden--need to go out and check even at this late hour of the morning. However, brought in a massive armload of chard yesterday, some broccoli sprouts (all the heads came in early this year and have been frozen), dug the rest of the garlic and some more purslane. Took advantage of the very almost chilly morning (6 a.m) to freeze the chard and broccoli. Put up a gallon of the chard stalks and about 4 qts of the chard leaf and 1 pint of broccoli. Wanted to make more plantain bread but the heat is coming in and the idea of turning on the oven?????-forget that one today!
> 
> Just listened to a 45" talk by Russell Blaylock, MD. Do people know him? He is a neursurgeon of sound repute, and a retired Congressperson. His approach is very holistic and his talk was on the brain and dementia. There is an online series of talks on alzheimers and dimentia that is free if anyone is interested. Blaylock spoke yesterday and the talks are available for an extra 24 hours, so playing catch up with some of them. Surprise, surprise, he dismisses plaque as the cause of brain dysfunction and points to inflammation. The idea that inflammation is the cause of every disease comes up over and over again no matter what the dis-ease condition is. And food is the path to health and avoidance of toxins is the other leg of that goal. Some very fascinating information and will want to try and listen again and take notes this time.
> 
> ...


Darn about running out of yarn. I hate losing knitting time.

I wasn't able to sign up for that webinar due to my travel, however I was aware it was going on.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have had both moles & deer chew holes in my beets but the deer usually eat the tops too. A deer has run through my garden & knocked over the cage supporting my Kentucky pole beans & pulled out some of them. I staked it up again, will see how they do just in flower now.
> My friend & I decided to grow some "Gourmet potatoes "this year ( my DH says what's wrong with regular potatoes)I dug one hill of each kind this morning to take when we go tomorrow to help set up for the family reunion this weekend. Linzer, a banana type, Randy's golden gem & Purple Magic which are purple inside- I know DH won't try thoseð, almost a 5 gallon pail from the 3 hills, what crazy production


Quite a nice haul, Bonnie!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> I just watched the videos today. I need to get enough actual cotton or animal fiber roving to work with. Anyone willing to gift me with a small handful of animal fiber? I can work up the cotton supply.


I have some wool roving, is that what you need? If so tell me how much you need.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Darn about running out of yarn. I hate losing knitting time.
> 
> I wasn't able to sign up for that webinar due to my travel, however I was aware it was going on.


I think can still sign up and get the last 3 days of talks. Listened to 2 out of 9 and will carve time for another couple or so today.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have had both moles & deer chew holes in my beets but the deer usually eat the tops too. A deer has run through my garden & knocked over the cage supporting my Kentucky pole beans & pulled out some of them. I staked it up again, will see how they do just in flower now.
> My friend & I decided to grow some "Gourmet potatoes "this year ( my DH says what's wrong with regular potatoes)I dug one hill of each kind this morning to take when we go tomorrow to help set up for the family reunion this weekend. Linzer, a banana type, Randy's golden gem & Purple Magic which are purple inside- I know DH won't try thoseð, almost a 5 gallon pail from the 3 hills, what crazy production


What a wonderful harvest :sm24: I love the wildlife photos, too. So sorry these things are destructive.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Nice garden haul Bonnie - and nice wildlife photos


From me too, Melanie.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Welcome home, Barbara! Sounds like you had a wonderful trip.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Hi, Linda! I hope you had a fun trip to France. We haven't heard much from you. I hope all is well.
> 
> quote]
> 
> Hi, Toni, thanks for the enquiry. I'm still around but am having to spend less time on the computer because of the strain on my eyes especially when I'm tired.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Oh Bonnie what a wonderful crop you display .It looks like a vegetable stall .I envy you the animal sightings but not the destruction .


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Sounds as if everything was enjoyable Barbara .Did you manage to avoid any illness while away ? Hope you were alright.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> I just watched the videos today. I need to get enough actual cotton or animal fiber roving to work with. Anyone willing to gift me with a small handful of animal fiber? I can work up the cotton supply.


I have plenty of cat fur collecting as dust bunnies, lol


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Welcome home Barbara. Nice to hear it was a good trip despite the hot weather.

Take care and visit when you can Linda. 

Two days and no tiling, and it looks like DH will be going to visit his mother tonight (dog is sick and at vet hospital). I am going through mortar withdrawal, lol. Maybe I'll go run the tile saw a few times after dinner.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Good morning all.....just wanted to give a shout out to say hello...working on a knubblechen doll for the baby-to-be...

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/knubbelchen

It is easy to knit and I'm using some sock yarn I found in my stash. Trying to make a "gender-neutral" one. Also working on this MKAL pattern:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/2016-mkal-afghan The only thing about this pattern is that it is not charted...and it is a Mystery blanket...and I can't get an answer from the designer as to which square is which animal/design...I am a little frustrated because the samples look delightful, but I am not excited about working from written designs. I did figure out that Square one is the swan. I am desperately trying to figure out which one is the dragonfly (fancy that).

Gotta go, it is early hear just now 6am and I've been up for a while...so I'm going to get a head start on my "chores".

Take care everyone...for those of you where it is hot, please take care.

http://www.ravelry.com/projects/Knittycc/2016-mkal-afghan This is one of the people doing the mystery KAL and she has listed the identity of the first 6 squares!!! yeah


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Barbara--welcome home. Sounds like it was a very satisfying trip despite the heat.

Linda--will look forward to your participation whenever possible. Totally understand the visual issue as I am really overworking my eyes on closeup work all the time.

DFL--that little doll is adorable and a great baby/toddler item. I am seeing my gd loving the items that are floppy and easy to carry in her little hand. The blanket is also a great project. Love the design quality of the individual squares with their perforated outlines.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Barbara--welcome home. Sounds like it was a very satisfying trip despite the heat.
> 
> Linda--will look forward to your participation whenever possible. Totally understand the visual issue as I am really overworking my eyes on closeup work all the time.
> 
> DFL--that little doll is adorable and a great baby/toddler item. I am seeing my gd loving the items that are floppy and easy to carry in her little hand. The blanket is also a great project. Love the design quality of the individual squares with their perforated outlines.


The project is very fast and done in the round...so very little finishing...just stuff the head...then add the hat on...also, it isn't necessary to "match" striping patterns...in fact, I think different colors for the arms and legs would look adorable.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Two nice projects DFL


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Lots of rain yesterday afternoon and evening. It was great and may not even have to water the garden--need to go out and check even at this late hour of the morning. However, brought in a massive armload of chard yesterday, some broccoli sprouts (all the heads came in early this year and have been frozen), dug the rest of the garlic and some more purslane. Took advantage of the very almost chilly morning (6 a.m) to freeze the chard and broccoli. Put up a gallon of the chard stalks and about 4 qts of the chard leaf and 1 pint of broccoli. Wanted to make more plantain bread but the heat is coming in and the idea of turning on the oven?????-forget that one today!
> 
> Just listened to a 45" talk by Russell Blaylock, MD. Do people know him? He is a neursurgeon of sound repute, and a retired Congressperson. His approach is very holistic and his talk was on the brain and dementia. There is an online series of talks on alzheimers and dimentia that is free if anyone is interested. Blaylock spoke yesterday and the talks are available for an extra 24 hours, so playing catch up with some of them. Surprise, surprise, he dismisses plaque as the cause of brain dysfunction and points to inflammation. The idea that inflammation is the cause of every disease comes up over and over again no matter what the dis-ease condition is. And food is the path to health and avoidance of toxins is the other leg of that goal. Some very fascinating information and will want to try and listen again and take notes this time.
> 
> ...


Tanya that looks really nice.. I can't even imagine your sample taking over 500yds.. but I guess with it being a DK weight it is possible... I sure hope you find a solution it is very pretty as it is... I designed mine to have a different color edging maybe you could do that.. I know you hate to frog any of it but if your running out of yarn I don't see any other solution.. maybe someone online has some?? what a drag.. I'm sorry... but it does look pretty!!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> The project is very fast and done in the round...so very little finishing...just stuff the head...then add the hat on...also, it isn't necessary to "match" striping patterns...in fact, I think different colors for the arms and legs would look adorable.


Agree. Little kids like lots of funky colors. May do a couple of these if I ever get out from under the Shetland Lace project which is feeling like a load stone right now. Frogged one whole side of the edging because there were too many repeats and now trying to figure why the math went wrong and then refigure again. Being sleep deprived majorly today, the brain is like somewhere's else but not between my ears. Spent 2.5 hours knitting and tinking and then realized the bigger error and frogged an entire days work. I need simple and relatively mindless right now. Have lots of the eyelash type yarn left from the teddy bears so it would make some fun texture to add to a toy like this.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Tanya I see everyone has chimed in about your dilemma, we have such a wonderful group of ladies in here :sm01: I know you will find the solution to this.. Are you doing the top chart or bottom chart of the edge pattern.. I am planning on the bottom one that has the fogot edge with it.. it looks like you did some altering.. but I love it.. your inner designer came out with this one and it looks great.. 

Bonnie oh my gosh I'd love a garden like this.. I really need to kick up the fertilizer for my garden.. it is so pitiful... now my peppers are looking like they are not happy.. and they were the best of the whole lot!! I love your deer/moose pictures too... what a lovely part of our world you live in.. 

Karen did you find your portable?? I must of either missed or forgot that part.. aren't they wonderful.. I do my Bon off of mine but then I got behind and printed also.. but I love the portablility of it.. which reminds me I was suppose to charge it last night.. better scoot off and do that... I also have a drop spindle and would love some of the youtube links you have... I had a place to get some roving but they don't carry it any more... the parents one of the girls at work runs a small kennel.. I told her "well when you brush the dogs I would take some of the under coat to spin" I really don't think she took me seriously though.. lol


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Tanya that looks really nice.. I can't even imagine your sample taking over 500yds.. but I guess with it being a DK weight it is possible... I sure hope you find a solution it is very pretty as it is... I designed mine to have a different color edging maybe you could do that.. I know you hate to frog any of it but if your running out of yarn I don't see any other solution.. maybe someone online has some?? what a drag.. I'm sorry... but it does look pretty!!!


Thanks Ronie. I did think of doing the edging all in white which I may have enough of . This sample will block out to about 40" square so it is way more than I bargained for when I began. Who was thinking that a little 10-12" square would balloon out to this dimension. Of course I could have done the border narrower but didn't. And the edging is quite large--think 12 rows of dk wt yarn on the diagonal (2.5" unstretched). If I have to frog all the edging (just posted that I frogged all of yesterday's and this mornings work), there will be several options. One is a white edging. Another is to adjust the edging and make it narrower. But I am having a temper tantrum and want my sea foam colored yarn :sm13: Need to put this down and quiet my mind which is not right now.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Tanya I see everyone has chimed in about your dilemma, we have such a wonderful group of ladies in here :sm01: I know you will find the solution to this.. Are you doing the top chart or bottom chart of the edge pattern.. I am planning on the bottom one that has the fogot edge with it.. it looks like you did some altering.. but I love it.. your inner designer came out with this one and it looks great..
> 
> Bonnie oh my gosh I'd love a garden like this.. I really need to kick up the fertilizer for my garden.. it is so pitiful... now my peppers are looking like they are not happy.. and they were the best of the whole lot!! I love your deer/moose pictures too... what a lovely part of our world you live in..
> 
> Karen did you find your portable?? I must of either missed or forgot that part.. aren't they wonderful.. I do my Bon off of mine but then I got behind and printed also.. but I love the portablility of it.. which reminds me I was suppose to charge it last night.. better scoot off and do that... I also have a drop spindle and would love some of the youtube links you have... I had a place to get some roving but they don't carry it any more... the parents one of the girls at work runs a small kennel.. I told her "well when you brush the dogs I would take some of the under coat to spin" I really don't think she took me seriously though.. lol


Yes, lots of people have chimed in with supportive comments. This is truly one place where you know people will understand the frustration and be supportive.

Hope can resurrect your peppers. Have you tried seaweed fertilizer for a quick pick me up for the plants. It can be sprayed on and the leaves will absorb the nutrient. Fish fertilizer is also good with a slightly different nutrient content. They should work quickly.

As for the dog hair, how about giving the woman a couple of large plastic bags and asking her to fill them with dog hair. That should impress her with your seriousness. Then let us know how you make out spinning it.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

DFL that doll is adorable!! It reminds me of when my GD was tiny and she played dolls with hubby's boots.. so we decided she really needed a baby doll.. but we had such a hard time finding one that was appropriate for her... all were for ages 3+! This would of been perfect!!

Uh Oh Tanya I can see that this SL project is getting the better of you... I do hope that you can get it finished and be happy with it... I have tried to figure out how we get the edging on in my head but it is difficult to imagine. I will just have to read what DeEtta suggests then go from there... I still have to contact the printers LOL to see if they can print it off from my thumb drive.. I swear if I don't write these things down I forget all about them.. 

I ordered the book " Knitted Lace-A Collection" and it is suppose to be delivered today!!  I am getting excited now... sometimes these orders from Amazon are fast and sometimes not so much.. LOL


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Good morning all.....just wanted to give a shout out to say hello...working on a knubblechen doll for the baby-to-be...
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/knubbelchen
> 
> ...


What a cute little doll & nice blanket.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Thanks Ronie. I did think of doing the edging all in white which I may have enough of . This sample will block out to about 40" square so it is way more than I bargained for when I began. Who was thinking that a little 10-12" square would balloon out to this dimension. Of course I could have done the border narrower but didn't. And the edging is quite large--think 12 rows of dk wt yarn on the diagonal (2.5" unstretched). If I have to frog all the edging (just posted that I frogged all of yesterday's and this mornings work), there will be several options. One is a white edging. Another is to adjust the edging and make it narrower. But I am having a temper tantrum and want my sea foam colored yarn :sm13: Need to put this down and quiet my mind which is not right now.


I understand that!! can you imagine if you were jumping in and doing the full size shawl?? it would of grown so big and used so much more yarn than you anticipated... this is why these exercises are so important!! and your learning so much more than ever thought possible with this little project.. I calculated that mine would be 36" so we will see... it might be larger too.. I have 1.5 repeats of the border to do then I have the edge.. I need uninterrupted blocks of time to work on it... and when I get home at 8:30pm my mind is just full of the day.. LOL and that is not a good time to knit it either... plus I would be watching the clock knowing that I need to get to bed soon...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Tanya I see everyone has chimed in about your dilemma, we have such a wonderful group of ladies in here :sm01: I know you will find the solution to this.. Are you doing the top chart or bottom chart of the edge pattern.. I am planning on the bottom one that has the fogot edge with it.. it looks like you did some altering.. but I love it.. your inner designer came out with this one and it looks great..
> 
> Bonnie oh my gosh I'd love a garden like this.. I really need to kick up the fertilizer for my garden.. it is so pitiful... now my peppers are looking like they are not happy.. and they were the best of the whole lot!! I love your deer/moose pictures too... what a lovely part of our world you live in..
> 
> Karen did you find your portable?? I must of either missed or forgot that part.. aren't they wonderful.. I do my Bon off of mine but then I got behind and printed also.. but I love the portablility of it.. which reminds me I was suppose to charge it last night.. better scoot off and do that... I also have a drop spindle and would love some of the youtube links you have... I had a place to get some roving but they don't carry it any more... the parents one of the girls at work runs a small kennel.. I told her "well when you brush the dogs I would take some of the under coat to spin" I really don't think she took me seriously though.. lol


I read somewhere feeding tomatoes & peppers Epson salts is supposed to,help a lot, I've not tried it but my friend has with success.

I can't imagine spinning dog hair but have seen a sweater on KP that someone knit from yarn made wth their dogs hair.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Great to hear you had a good holiday, Barbara :sm24:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I read somewhere feeding tomatoes & peppers Epson salts is supposed to,help a lot, I've not tried it but my friend has with success.
> 
> I can't imagine spinning dog hair but have seen a sweater on KP that someone knit from yarn made wth their dogs hair.


Thanks Bonnie I'll see if that helps... We got a lot of hot sun shinning on them yesterday... I have not been out to see them today.. I am hoping it helped.. :sm01: :sm01:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I read somewhere feeding tomatoes & peppers Epson salts is supposed to,help a lot, I've not tried it but my friend has with success.
> 
> I can't imagine spinning dog hair but have seen a sweater on KP that someone knit from yarn made wth their dogs hair.


I have read that, too. Epsom is magnesium. You might already know there is huge deficiency of magnesium in our diets due to the large farm production practices; ie, chemicals. It has become the new Vit D in terms of deficiency and health. Epsom seems like a good solution. Just looked up any problems with using it and found several articles on its benefit. It also seems to add sulphur is that is something needed. My garden is very basic so can use all the sulphur it can get. May need a bit more reading. Here is one:

http://www.seasalt.com/salt-101/gardening-with-epsom-salt/


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I understand that!! can you imagine if you were jumping in and doing the full size shawl?? it would of grown so big and used so much more yarn than you anticipated... this is why these exercises are so important!! and your learning so much more than ever thought possible with this little project.. I calculated that mine would be 36" so we will see... it might be larger too.. I have 1.5 repeats of the border to do then I have the edge.. I need uninterrupted blocks of time to work on it... and when I get home at 8:30pm my mind is just full of the day.. LOL and that is not a good time to knit it either... plus I would be watching the clock knowing that I need to get to bed soon...


The problem that I need to resolve is keeping the number of repeats under control around the edging. I counted all stitches to ensure there was an even count on each side but somehow lost it and found 19 on one side and 16.5 on another. That is when I said enough till I get some sleep and can focus and then refigure it all.
If using DeEtta's wider edging, it is a 12 row repeat. She uses short rows to ease around the corners. It is easy to lose track of where you are doing this and I think that was my problem.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Welcome home, Barbara! Sounds like you had a wonderful trip.


It was great, Bev. But it is always good to be home.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

annweb said:


> Sounds as if everything was enjoyable Barbara .Did you manage to avoid any illness while away ? Hope you were alright.


Ann, I had some days when I didn't feel great but never got sick. YAY!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Welcome home Barbara. Nice to hear it was a good trip despite the hot weather.
> 
> Take care and visit when you can Linda.
> 
> Two days and no tiling, and it looks like DH will be going to visit his mother tonight (dog is sick and at vet hospital). I am going through mortar withdrawal, lol. Maybe I'll go run the tile saw a few times after dinner.


Thanks Melanie and Tanya. It is always good to see the beautiful Sandia Mountains looming in front of us. It is also nice to get home before noon, get things put up, we are annoyingly quick about that. Made my grocery list in the car. We will go out to get that done this afternoon.

Did you run the saw? :sm11:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Great to hear you had a good holiday, Barbara :sm24:


Thanks, Norma!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Thanks so much Toni but it won't be the same. My yarn is a cashmere/silk blend and a dk wt so Palette won't be a match. I am going to hold out for either just squeaking by with what I have or the yarn turning up someplace.
> 
> Glad your broccoli was good. I am eating the side shoots in salads now and freezing some of them as they accumulate. I feel like sucked into a food world as it is everyplace and demanding my attention for one thing or another. But it feels wonderful doing it. I imagine it is the same for you.


That makes sense about the types of yarns being different. I hope you can find what you need - maybe you have by now.

My garden is just starting to produce. We are enjoying what we've had so far. :sm02:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thought I would show you my progress this past two weeks.
Ann's gloves are complete,
and I am working the first sleeve of the Guernsey.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Sue and Ronie, loved seeing your wonderful pictures. 

Bonnie, lovely Indian Feathers shawl and in my favorite colors too. 

Tanya, enjoyed your download too- amazing how smart the critters are at finding shade!

Ros, all of those baby outfits are so prettysnd so well done. Someones little one will be so lucky to be dressed up in these. 

Julie, glad Ann liked her gloves (what's not to like?) and that you enjoyed at lunch at the gardens. 

Norma, glad all went well in the kitchen at your retreat an that you enjoyed your time there. 

Melanie, sounds like great progress on your bathroom. 

Tricia, what a relief for you to have the hay in. I did enjoy reading all your stories. 

DFL, that is so funny how your gs thinks about all that yarn his grandma has. Glad your getting the blanket designs together. I think crocheting to attach them is a smart idea. 

Sounds like a great baby blanket design you are working on Toni. 

Ann, sorry about your project having to be frogged, but glad you were able to get the yarn right back on the needles for a new cast on. Which Boo pattern are you doing? 

Tanya, your Shetland shawl is wonderful. I sure hope you can get yarn to finish! You have really done a splendid job so far and I love the white outline! 

Bonnie, what a beautiful picture of all your garden produce. Bet it will all be very yummy. Great pic of the deer and moose too. 

Glad you enjoyed your vacation Barbara and are now settling back into your home routine.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Sue and Ronie, loved seeing your wonderful pictures.
> 
> Bonnie, lovely Indian Feathers shawl and in my favorite colors too.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Caryn! It is always good to get out.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thought I would show you my progress this past two weeks.
> Ann's gloves are complete,
> and I am working the first sleeve of the Guernsey.


Such beautiful, neat work Julie. Great progress. I really like the nice long cuffs on those gloves.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Welcome Home, Barbara! I'm glad you didn't get sick and had such a wonderful time. :sm02:

What a beautiful haul from your garden, Bonnie!!! How fun!

The white sure sounds like a viable option for your sample, Tanya. The two colors together look so nice. :sm24:

Hang in there, Ronie, we're on the downhill side of summer now. (Gasp!!!)

Julie, your gloves are superb! I love how you are doing your oatmeal Gansey. :sm02: (PS - I am entering Louie's in the fair this next week. That ought to be interesting. :sm17: )

Cute doll, DFL. I'm glad you could figure out which square was the dragonfly. :sm17:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> That makes sense about the types of yarns being different. I hope you can find what you need - maybe you have by now.
> 
> My garden is just starting to produce. We are enjoying what we've had so far. :sm02:


You must have gotten that garden in much later than I did (and I thought mine was late). One of the things about knowing your 'weeds' is that you can begin eating much earlier in the season and your salads become a lo more interesting and healthful. I just picked the first zucchini yesterday and found another one about to become a football today. Caryn has been picking hers for a few weeks now. Just picked and froze another dinner's worth of broccoli sprouts today. Wonder when Bonnie planted her potatoes as she has just harvested a very big treasure of them.

Yarn is still a mystery and am frogging back trying to decide what to do.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Such beautiful, neat work Julie. Great progress. I really like the nice long cuffs on those gloves.


That is very kind of you, Caryn! I am lucky- I don't seem to have tension problems (touch wood). Ann is pleased with the cuffs too- there often can be a gap at that point.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> You must have gotten that garden in much later than I did (and I thought mine was late). One of the things about knowing your 'weeds' is that you can begin eating much earlier in the season and your salads become a lo more interesting and healthful. I just picked the first zucchini yesterday and found another one about to become a football today. Caryn has been picking hers for a few weeks now. Just picked and froze another dinner's worth of broccoli sprouts today. Wonder when Bonnie planted her potatoes as she has just harvested a very big treasure of them.
> 
> Yarn is still a mystery and am frogging back trying to decide what to do.


My garden did get put in late. We were pretty focused on getting the girls graduated from college and back home again. They are worth it. :sm24:

I have confidence you will figure out a good solution. :sm01:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Welcome Home, Barbara! I'm glad you didn't get sick and had such a wonderful time. :sm02:
> 
> What a beautiful haul from your garden, Bonnie!!! How fun!
> 
> ...


Thank you very much, Toni! The Gansey is surprisingly light in weight, hopefully it will be good for darkest winter in Georgia- I know they are very hot there right now.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Good work Julie


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Barbara--welcome home. There is something so settling when returning home no matter how much fun a trip may be. So good to be back in your own bed and surrounded by all your things that make your life comfortable.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thought I would show you my progress this past two weeks.
> Ann's gloves are complete,
> and I am working the first sleeve of the Guernsey.


Well done, Julie on both your projects.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Good work Julie


Thanks Melanie- I did not think to photograph the Hinterland which I am working as night closes in- I have only one more colour change to go on that.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Well done, Julie on both your projects.


Thanks Pam! Forgot about my third WIP!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you very much, Toni! The Gansey is surprisingly light in weight, hopefully it will be good for darkest winter in Georgia- I know they are very hot there right now.


Will you be visiting Georgia or gifting this to someone? For some reason I thought this was for you.....you could gift it to me for the darkest of winter in Minnesota. :sm17:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Karen, congratulations on your new adventure in spinning! Did you get enough fiber to work with?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Will you be visiting Georgia or gifting this to someone? For some reason I thought this was for you.....you could gift it to me for the darkest of winter in Minnesota. :sm17:


Gifting it to a friend in Georgia- travel to the States is well down the list of priorities! At present all my savings are going to kenneling Ringo for when/if I have the operation.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Pam! Forgot about my third WIP!


Ha Ha! Only three WIP's!! Julie, your case of castonitis must be very, very, mild


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

TLL said:


> Karen, congratulations on your new adventure in spinning! Did you get enough fiber to work with?


Working at it. I have limited funds to offer via PayPal...so I'm writing via PM. I'm looking for Merino sheep wool or any other animal (barring housepet fur) :sm23: fiber.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Ha Ha! Only three WIP's!! Julie, your case of castonitis must be very, very, mild


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thought I would show you my progress this past two weeks.
> Ann's gloves are complete,
> and I am working the first sleeve of the Guernsey.


The Guernsey is looking great. The gloves are nice. I gave a pair somewhere in my wips basket with long cuffs I need to finish. Now to get some things finished or go wip diving. I do have a few things more urgent.

I will probably start the new thread after church Sunday so please be patient. That is early afternoon CDT. Trying to find some interesting things about the area.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thought I would show you my progress this past two weeks.
> Ann's gloves are complete,
> and I am working the first sleeve of the Guernsey.


The gloves are great and the Guernsey looks superb :sm24:


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

DFL ..a super baby doll .Glad you found the DF pattern too.
Julie ,you have done some lovely knitting and seem to be dashing along with the gansey .I started one for Gs3 and after putting it against him realised he had widened so much I had to unpick it .
Unpicking is my word for the month! 
Caryn I am doing the latest Boo ,Cuba Libre.She has started a series for beginners and after unpicking a weeks work on another shawl I wanted something a bit mindless .It is mostly garter st.with beads and a slightly patterned edge .


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Ha Ha! Only three WIP's!! Julie, your case of castonitis must be very, very, mild


Oh there is others, Melanie, but they are nearly at UFO status!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ann, sorry you are in the frog pond. Sometimes an easy knit hits the spot.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

tamarque said:


> You must have gotten that garden in much later than I did (and I thought mine was late). One of the things about knowing your 'weeds' is that you can begin eating much earlier in the season and your salads become a lo more interesting and healthful. I just picked the first zucchini yesterday and found another one about to become a football today. Caryn has been picking hers for a few weeks now. Just picked and froze another dinner's worth of broccoli sprouts today. Wonder when Bonnie planted her potatoes as she has just harvested a very big treasure of them.
> 
> Yarn is still a mystery and am frogging back trying to decide what to do.


Tanya, hope you find a solution to your yarn.

I have been pulling out plants. The zucchini are dying, no beetles this year and no tomato worms that I ever found. The zucchini leaf stems have been breaking. Wind has whipped the cucumber vines and the are starting to die, too.The peppers and kale are still doing good and I would like to try fall turnips. I got them way too thickly planted in the spring. Maybe another planting of lettuce.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> The Guernsey is looking great. The gloves are nice. I gave a pair somewhere in my wips basket with long cuffs I need to finish. Now to get some things finished or go wip diving. I do have a few things more urgent.
> 
> I will probably start the new thread after church Sunday so please be patient. That is early afternoon CDT. Trying to find some interesting things about the area.


Thank you, Tricia! :sm24: 
For me of course it will be sometime Monday, I will be interested to see more of your world.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Tanya, hope you find a solution to your yarn.
> 
> I have been pulling out plants. The zucchini are dying, no beetles this year and no tomato worms that I ever found. The zucchini leaf stems have been breaking. Wind has whopped the cucumber vines and the are starting to die, too.The peppers and kale are still doing good and I would like to try fall turnips. I got them way too thickly planted in the spring. Maybe another planting of lettuce.


Sorry to hear of your garden woes, Tricia.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

annweb said:


> DFL ..a super baby doll .Glad you found the DF pattern too.
> Julie ,you have done some lovely knitting and seem to be dashing along with the gansey .I started one for Gs3 and after putting it against him realised he had widened so much I had to unpick it .
> Unpicking is my word for the month!
> Caryn I am doing the latest Boo ,Cuba Libre.She has started a series for beginners and after unpicking a weeks work on another shawl I wanted something a bit mindless .It is mostly garter st.with beads and a slightly patterned edge .


Ann, that is pretty and looks simple.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> The gloves are great and the Guernsey looks superb :sm24:


Thank you so much, Norma!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb said:


> DFL ..a super baby doll .Glad you found the DF pattern too.
> Julie ,you have done some lovely knitting and seem to be dashing along with the gansey .I started one for Gs3 and after putting it against him realised he had widened so much I had to unpick it .
> Unpicking is my word for the month!
> Caryn I am doing the latest Boo ,Cuba Libre.She has started a series for beginners and after unpicking a weeks work on another shawl I wanted something a bit mindless .It is mostly garter st.with beads and a slightly patterned edge .


They are lovely gentle colours, Ann.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

DFL, that doll is too cute. Thanks for sharing the link. 

Julie, love ???? the Gansey and the gloves. 

Barbara, glad you had a good trip with no health issues.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> DFL, that doll is too cute. Thanks for sharing the link.
> 
> Julie, love ???? the Gansey and the gloves.
> 
> Barbara, glad you had a good trip with no health issues.


Thank you so much, Chris!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Sorry you went swimming in the frog pond Ann. Hopefully the easy knit will remain an easy knit.

Anytime is fine by me Tricia. You could even wait until Monday 

I hope to get some knitting done tonight. Or get the pattern pieces cut and ironed for my Halloween costume. I am taking parts from four different patterns and will have a lot of modifications so the sooner I get those tissue pieces on my dress form the better. There will be a lot of hand sewing for this one which is time consuming. I am making a mash-up costume - a Victorian era Wonder Woman.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Tanya, hope you find a solution to your yarn.
> 
> I have been pulling out plants. The zucchini are dying, no beetles this year and no tomato worms that I ever found. The zucchini leaf stems have been breaking. Wind has whipped the cucumber vines and the are starting to die, too.The peppers and kale are still doing good and I would like to try fall turnips. I got them way too thickly planted in the spring. Maybe another planting of lettuce.


Oh, that is so frustrating to see all your garden work and expectations for good food destroyed. Did you notice if there were holes at the base of the zucchini plants; ie, squash vine borers getting in. There are ways to deal with them. One is to take a sharp knife and slit the stem at the base till you find the borer. Remove and kill it and then bury the stem under soil for additional rooting. I use a homeopathic remedy called Sambuccus to feed the plant to help prevent these borers from getting in to the plant. Are there eggs under the leaves? I would go online or take pics or samples and try bring them to a Co-op Ext agent or a Master Gardener. The local Co-op Ext has a consumer office in the county. I would think this typical across the country. The cukes may have been hit with a bacterial wilt or a fungus. Same thing about getting a diagnosis to figure a cure. I lost one yellow neck squash plant that was hit with a wilt after some severe storms and wind and then humid heat. But all the others are looking pretty good so far. The good news is there is still time for many things for fall plantings. I just planted a package of mixed chinese greens and they all sprouted within a few days. Also did some lettuce in small peat pots for transplanting as I have not been having luck seeding directly for a few years now. Can't figure out why. They sprouted so fast that they began to etiolate almost immediately. Put them outside in a semi-shaded spot and hope they gain some strength as they grow. They are very teeny now. Fall turnips sound good. As well as beets.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Melanie-- a Victorian Wonder Woman. Very creative. Can't wait to see what you do.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ann--mindless knitting is good calming meditation. Required after a serious trip in the frog pond.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> DFL ..a super baby doll .Glad you found the DF pattern too.
> Julie ,you have done some lovely knitting and seem to be dashing along with the gansey .I started one for Gs3 and after putting it against him realised he had widened so much I had to unpick it .
> Unpicking is my word for the month!
> Caryn I am doing the latest Boo ,Cuba Libre.She has started a series for beginners and after unpicking a weeks work on another shawl I wanted something a bit mindless .It is mostly garter st.with beads and a slightly patterned edge .


Pretty colours, Ann. You made me smile, we always used to call it unpicking before tinking and frogging.

Guernsey is coming on nicely, Julie.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Pretty colours, Ann. You made me smile, we always used to call it unpicking before tinking and frogging.
> 
> Guernsey is coming on nicely, Julie.


Thank you, Linda!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sorry to hear of your garden woes, Tricia.


I had a good crop but things seem to be dying early. The fairs start in August and we used to enter produce as 4H projects. The garden will be mostly finished by then. Maybe it is because I grow different things now. No corn, green beans, or potatoes. I remember trimming green beans and standing them up in a pint jar to can for show at the fair.

I lived off the a garden for nearly 3 months, so cannot complain.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> I had a good crop but things seem to be dying early. The fairs start in August and we used to enter produce as 4H projects. The garden will be mostly finished by then. Maybe it is because I grow different things now. No corn, green beans, or potatoes. I remember trimming green beans and standing them up in a pint jar to can for show at the fair.
> 
> I lived off the a garden for nearly 3 months, so cannot complain.


I agree, that has to have been a good help, as well as good for you.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

I may post Saturday evening. Just have to see how it goes. I will try to get some pictures of the area but my data use liMIT will not allow much. One town near here was a cow town. Cattle drives would come here and be loaded on trains to go market in the east. So a little history is coming. Names of 2 or 3 towns near here have been used in several western movies. It is so amazing to be watching a movie and hear the name of a local town.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> I may post Saturday evening. Just have to see how it goes. I will try to get some pictures of the area but my data use liMIT will not allow much. One town near here was a cow town. Cattle drives would come here and be loaded on trains to go market in the east. So a little history is coming. Names of 2 or 3 towns near here have been used in several western movies. It is so amazing to be watching a movie and hear the name of a local town.


Looking forward to it, whenever it suits you, Tricia!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

I posted-or rather previewed my post and forgot to Send it. 

DFL, I love the doll and I saved the squares also. I love the three dimensional effect.

Good work, Julie, on the gloves and gansey.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> I posted-or rather previewed my post and forgot to Send it.
> 
> DFL, I love the doll and I saved the squares also. I love the three dimensional effect.
> 
> Good work, Julie, on the gloves and gansey.


Thank you. Bev! Love your photos!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you. Bev! Love your photos!


Me, too, Bev! :sm24:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ringo is a priority. I can understand, Julie.

That is going to be an amazing costume, Melanie. I can't wait to see it!

I'm sorry about the problems with some of your plants, Tricia. When ever you start will be just fine. It will be interesting to hear about your local history. :sm02:

Beautiful photos, Bev!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Julie, Pam and Toni. I couldn't believe it. I got to see the cranes and a heron on the same trip.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Julie, Pam and Toni. I couldn't believe it. I got to see the cranes and a heron on the same trip.


What a thrill!!! :sm24:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> What a thrill!!! :sm24:


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Ringo is a priority. I can understand, Julie.
> 
> That is going to be an amazing costume, Melanie. I can't wait to see it!
> 
> ...


 :sm24: He certainly is- just a pity he doesn't get on well with other dogs, or he could come with me when I go to stay with Ann.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

That Catbird almost looks like a fledgling Robin.

One possible URL: https://www.allaboutbirds.org/guide/Gray_Catbird/id

It would explain the Mockingbird effect when I'm hearing a male bird sing out. No one bird call for this bird!


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Good pictures Bev .
Thanks to all for comments on the knitting .No thinking attached to this pattern so quite relaxing .
Look forward to seeing your area Tricia .
Linda ..I suppose we adopt words used by the majority .Hope your eyes are getting better .
All the growing of veg .is good .Over here many gardens are quite small and there are allotments where people can rent a piece of land where they can grow whatever they want but many select to grow veg.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you. Bev! Love your photos!


I love them, too. Great shots:sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ann, I missed your photo. It looks very pretty :sm24:


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> I posted-or rather previewed my post and forgot to Send it.
> 
> DFL, I love the doll and I saved the squares also. I love the three dimensional effect.
> 
> Good work, Julie, on the gloves and gansey.


Beautiful pictures Bev. Love the baby Catbird. 
I throw seeds on the ground every day for the birds - and the chickens that come up the hill, but they haven't been coming up now for about a week - it's too hot for them even I think. But there are about 4 young cardinals that I have been seeing lately. Looks like the momma too but I haven't seen dad lately.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> Good pictures Bev .
> Thanks to all for comments on the knitting .No thinking attached to this pattern so quite relaxing .
> Look forward to seeing your area Tricia .
> Linda ..I suppose we adopt words used by the majority .Hope your eyes are getting better .
> All the growing of veg .is good .Over here many gardens are quite small and there are allotments where people can rent a piece of land where they can grow whatever they want but many select to grow veg.


Similarly, we have urban gardening in this country which takes a number of practices. Many years ago, thru a funded agency I had worked for briefly, this area began the idea of Community Gardens where a town offers land for people to garden. They divided the area into smallish segments that people can garden all season. Tools are provided for the gardeners on the site and people often share seeds and ideas. Harvest potlucks end the season. In NYC, for example, local people have taken over empty lots, cleaned them up and begun to farm for the community, giving the food to the workers and others who need it. This is happening in many places, particularly in poor communities. One such project in a Black community down south uses this to engage young people and reaches out to teach the community about eating healthfully, providing foodstuffs and health information, also doing big community shared meals. Unfortunately this is not a national policy and there are many areas that could use this type of investment in human needs that are not seeing this happen.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev--more great bird pics. I cannot believe how many of these large birds are in your area. It must be all the wetlands that you walk thru that attract them


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Saw this on Pinterest this a.m. The pattern is no longer available but it looks 
easy to create and is very similar to the pattern for the Shetland Lace Shawl construction we have been working on. It also, like our Shetland shawl lends itself to one's creative imagination in choosing the stitch patterns to use.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sleeping-beauty-baby-blanket-4


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Ann. Norma, Chris and Tanya. I am surprised by the number of people who stop and tell me that they have sandhill cranes who nest in their yards and the little ones play in their yards all the time. I never knew there were so many in the area and had only heard of them a few years ago. However, I only am taking pics of the same family over in the wetlands. We have seen the Great Blue Herons many times before, mostly flying over. Never able to get pics like I got last night. I am amazed and delighted.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> I posted-or rather previewed my post and forgot to Send it.
> 
> DFL, I love the doll and I saved the squares also. I love the three dimensional effect.
> 
> Good work, Julie, on the gloves and gansey.


 :sm24: :sm02:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

More great photos Bev 

Sorry your garden is wilting Tricia but three months prior eatings is good.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks for the welcome back, Toni, Chris and Tanya. The heat has really taken a toll on all the plants, except the tomatoes and chard None of the seeds we planted about a week before we left made it. We will wait until early September to plant a Fall crop of lettuce and spinach. 

Julie, your gloves turned out so well. And the Guersney sweater is really coming along. 

More beautiful bird pics, Bev. I love the one with the crane showing his feathers. 

Those are pretty colors for your shawl, Ann. 

Melanie, cannot wait to see your ingenious Halloween costume. 

Tricia, looking forward yo your post. I love reading books with places I either know about or have been. Adds a nice dimension to the story. Not sure I want to go to Point Blank, TX or Cut and Shoot, TX. ???? There really are towns of that name. It is funny to see the police cars there "Cut and Shoot Police".


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> The problem that I need to resolve is keeping the number of repeats under control around the edging. I counted all stitches to ensure there was an even count on each side but somehow lost it and found 19 on one side and 16.5 on another. That is when I said enough till I get some sleep and can focus and then refigure it all.
> If using DeEtta's wider edging, it is a 12 row repeat. She uses short rows to ease around the corners. It is easy to lose track of where you are doing this and I think that was my problem.


Oh I see... I know my sides are different :sm13: I plan on correcting that when it comes to the actual shawl.. but I started with 6 repeats of the pattern on one side and 8 on the other side.. :sm16: Like I say it is a learning process and I'll be happy with what ever turns out.. now when it comes to my big shawl I want it right so I'll have to make some adjustments.. :sm01: I am learning a lot from your's and Norma's questions though and I appreciate all of them...


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Thanks for the welcome back, Toni, Chris and Tanya. The heat has really taken a toll on all the plants, except the tomatoes and chard None of the seeds we planted about a week before we left made it. We will wait until early September to plant a Fall crop of lettuce and spinach.
> 
> Julie, your gloves turned out so well. And the Guersney sweater is really coming along.
> 
> ...


I would not say 'funny' but scarey and worrisome that any town would tolerate living under that name.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> My garden did get put in late. We were pretty focused on getting the girls graduated from college and back home again. They are worth it. :sm24:
> 
> I have confidence you will figure out a good solution. :sm01:


Are they home with you now?? That has to be a great and satisfying feeling knowing they are safe and sound and have a great education too... Every time hubby talks to our son he say's he would love for him to come back home.. Those apron strings are hard to break!! But he is determined to move to Portland.. I'd love to go and visit him there.  maybe during the 'Yarn Hop' LOL


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Julie your work is so nice.. I love the gloves... I keep forgetting I want to make some...LOL and your Gansey is looking great...

Ann that is so frustrating... I am glad you found one to do that is a bit less troubling... 

Melanie good luck with your costume I think it will be great!! Do you ever sleep??? LOL between all the knitting, tiling and sewing.. not to forget the flying and races oh and there is always work!! I don't see how you fit so much into 24 hours.. LOL


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Great pictures Bev!! Do you ever get any of them printed?? they would make great note cards too.. 

Tanya I saw a show several years back about Bette Midler starting a program where they took those empty lots and started community garden in them.. I thought it was a great idea... Our Elementary school has a garden and they teach the kids to grow their veggies... it is a great program and I think it is up to volunteers to keep it going in the off season..(summer)


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Like I had mentioned before I have started the 5 shawls in 5days challenge... here is what I have so far.. I still need to do today's shawl which is a circular one...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Thanks for the welcome back, Toni, Chris and Tanya. The heat has really taken a toll on all the plants, except the tomatoes and chard None of the seeds we planted about a week before we left made it. We will wait until early September to plant a Fall crop of lettuce and spinach.
> 
> Julie, your gloves turned out so well. And the Guersney sweater is really coming along.
> 
> ...


Thank you Barbara.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronie said:


> Like I had mentioned before I have started the 5 shawls in 5days challenge... here is what I have so far.. I still need to do today's shawl which is a circular one...


Those are great! You must have learnt loads :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Julie your work is so nice.. I love the gloves... I keep forgetting I want to make some...LOL and your Gansey is looking great...
> 
> Ann that is so frustrating... I am glad you found one to do that is a bit less troubling...
> 
> Melanie good luck with your costume I think it will be great!! Do you ever sleep??? LOL between all the knitting, tiling and sewing.. not to forget the flying and races oh and there is always work!! I don't see how you fit so much into 24 hours.. LOL


Kind of you to say so, Ronie! Gloves are not difficult if you've mastered beginning a circular shawl from the centre.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Like I had mentioned before I have started the 5 shawls in 5days challenge... here is what I have so far.. I still need to do today's shawl which is a circular one...


Those starts are looking good, Ronie. :sm24:

Yes, the girls are back home with us. We were all thinking that they would only be here for the summer, but it looks like it will be longer. They have been house hunting, found a fixer upper, but found out they don't have enough money to work with yet. So instead of putting out rent money, they are saving it and staying at home with us. :sm01:

That Sleeping Beauty Blanket sure does look like you could use the Shetland skills to recreate. It is a nice little blanket.

The Community Garden you are mentioning is something that has happened around here, also. My SisterIL was on a committee for getting one/several started in the small towns around here. They have been a big success.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Oh I see... I know my sides are different :sm13: I plan on correcting that when it comes to the actual shawl.. but I started with 6 repeats of the pattern on one side and 8 on the other side.. :sm16: Like I say it is a learning process and I'll be happy with what ever turns out.. now when it comes to my big shawl I want it right so I'll have to make some adjustments.. :sm01: I am learning a lot from your's and Norma's questions though and I appreciate all of them...


Glad to share the experience. We all benefit that way. It has been a big learning for me, too. I understood the concept easily enough but executing it was a bit of a different story. Aside from my visual issues which often see things not there, and don't see things that are (ain't that fun with lace knitting) and all the tinking that ensued, it was the edging that was most challenging. I tend to be a hands on/kinesthetic learner for the most part so I do and then undo and try to learn in the process. Lot's of expended energy, time and frustration. However, I am very glad I decided to frog most of the edging (think almost 2 balls of yarn) and redo. This time it sunk in what I needed to do to get the number of repeats correct. I did use a lot of the safety pin markers and began at the corners working in both directions and placing a marker to identify the group of stitches for each short row repeat. Then I could easily recount the stitches betw these short row sections and divide by 6, the number of rows to attach the edging to the border. Hope this makes sense to you. In DeEtta's edging pattern, there is a 12 row repeat. However, at the corners she allowed for the turning the corner easement by doing 2 short row repeats to each side of the corner and in these there are only 3 points of attachment. Then she did the corner repeat with 5 short rows and 1 attachment stitch so there are only 2 pts of attachment at the corner designed to straddle the center line of the corner. Thus there are 2.5 short row repeats each side of the corner. The goal is to have enough stitches betw these corner sections that are evenly divisible by 6, the number of K2t attachment stitches for each repeat.

I would say that if you have an uneven number of repeats on each side, it seems critical to me that the opposite sides are at least even for symmetrical blocking.

Is this clear as mud for you? :sm16:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Babalou said:


> Tricia, looking forward yo your post. I love reading books with places I either know about or have been. Adds a nice dimension to the story. Not sure I want to go to Point Blank, TX or Cut and Shoot, TX. ???? There really are towns of that name. It is funny to see the police cars there "Cut and Shoot Police".


It is fun to read books with locales where you know.

Funny town names!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Good luck to your girls Toni. There is a nice sense of pride in a house you made look good by yourself 

Ronie, my floors need mopping, lol. If I had more time, or won the PowerBall lottery, my floors would sparkle  Although I had to use the kitchen floor to layout the skirt fabric and pattern pieces last night - table not nearly big enough for all that fabric in the bustle.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Those starts are looking good, Ronie. :sm24:
> 
> Yes, the girls are back home with us. We were all thinking that they would only be here for the summer, but it looks like it will be longer. They have been house hunting, found a fixer upper, but found out they don't have enough money to work with yet. So instead of putting out rent money, they are saving it and staying at home with us. :sm01:
> 
> ...


I have never heard of one of these gardens not working. As Ronie mentioned, we have a garden at the elementary school in town but it can only really work during the school yr so when harvest is ready no one is around but the kids love it and the community people who do are very committed. In the county seat which has some roughness around the edges, people worried about vandalism but it does not happen from within the community as people get vested in it and when she can actually eat food they have grown, it is transformative for many people.

Michelle Obama promoted gardens for nutrition, too, but it never became policy. We need a pro-community head of USDA that really stands behind organic and sustainable food production but I fear Mr. Pro-GMO, Pro-technology will remain head of the USDA and this type of program is not high on people's priority list.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Those are great! You must have learnt loads :sm24:


Ditto from me, Ronie. :sm24:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> I would not say 'funny' but scarey and worrisome that any town would tolerate living under that name.


I quite agree with you.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Ann, I really like that garter shawl and the beads add such a nice touch. Love the yarn your using too. Hope it helps soothe you after your having to unpick. 

Tricia,my pumpkin vine is wilting like that for what seems to be no reason. I don't see any bugs, so I am not sure what the problem is. The zucchini plant has squash bugs, but at this point I almost hope it will die I am so sick of zucchini!!

Melanie, that costume sounds intriguing. That is quite a start you have given yourself to get it done for Halloween. 

Bev, what magnificent birds and great pictures of them. What a thrill it must be for you to see them irl. 

Ronie those sample shawls are great. I bet by doing those you really get an idea of the different shawl constructions and how they come together!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Now I have figured out how our resident "she-devil" gets prepared each year! This is July/August and she has a 3-month (+/- a week) period to play. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm24:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Ann, I really like that garter shawl and the beads add such a nice touch. Love the yarn your using too. Hope it helps soothe you after your having to unpick.
> 
> Tricia,my pumpkin vine is wilting like that for what seems to be no reason. I don't see any bugs, so I am not sure what the problem is. The zucchini plant has squash bugs, but at this point I almost hope it will die I am so sick of zucchini!!
> 
> ...


Caryn--it may be squash vine borers which is not the same as squash bugs. They will evidence at the base of the plant as holes in the stem. The borers work their way up the stem and cause the plant to wilt and die. Look them up online for how to find them and deal with them. Essentially, you need to slice open the stem to find the buggers and remove them. Then bury the stem and hope it re-roots itself. I use a remedy when planting to create 'immunity.' The other problem may be a fungus or bacterial wilt which you can also look up online or call the local Co-op Ext Agent. There are ways to handle those problems, too.

My squash are just beginning to produce--3 zukes and 1 yellow neck this week and increasing numbers of flowers. Right now I am thrilled at how well the plants are doing as the past few yrs they have been duds. I am sure with a good crop, I will reach your point of overload, too. Don't we all!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

I finally got around to blocking all my finished projects (six of them!). These are projects that I've worked on since last fall forward to about a month or two ago. Never again will I wait and do a mass blocking! I learned my lesson with this group. So, bear with me, as I'm going to post photos of all of them. :sm02:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

And here is the last one. :sm02:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> I finally got around to blocking all my finished projects (six of them!). These are projects that I've worked on since last fall forward to about a month or two ago. Never again will I wait and do a mass blocking! I learned my lesson with this group. So, bear with me, as I'm going to post photos of all of them. :sm02:


Luscious, luscious, luscious. They are all beautiful.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Luscious, luscious, luscious. They are all beautiful.


Thank you, Barbara! I'm so glad to have them all blocked so I can enjoy looking at them in all their finished glory! :sm02:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Ronie, I missed your shawl lesson homework - very nice!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Wonderful Pam! Great work on all of them. Thanks for showing them to us.

My Dancing Bees are hibernating. I have not cast on Love Story yet but do like the look of yours. She does interesting things with patterning and your yarn choice and handwork sets it off nicely. Rapunzel is still back on the fan/ruffle section and mine will be huge! I had not seen the rest of it so had no idea it has cables.  My Fracture is pink too! I'll be doing my first Susanna IC pattern with her September MKAL. Seems like we like the same patterns


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you, Barbara! I'm so glad to have them all blocked so I can enjoy looking at them in all their finished glory! :sm02:


Glory is a good word! :sm02:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Wonderful Pam! Great work on all of them. Thanks for showing them to us.
> 
> My Dancing Bees are hibernating. I have not cast on Love Story yet but do like the look of yours. She does interesting things with patterning and your yarn choice and handwork sets it off nicely. Rapunzel is still back on the fan/ruffle section and mine will be huge! I had not seen the rest of it so had no idea it has cables.  My Fracture is pink too! I'll be doing my first Susanna IC pattern with her September MKAL. Seems like we like the same patterns


Thank you, Melanie! These were all fun to work on. :sm02: I'm planning to participate in the Susanna IC project in September also. You'll get there with yours. And, yes, it does seem we like the same patterns and designers. :sm24:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Glory is a good word! :sm02:


 :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Pam--absolutely stunning work--the whole body of these projects. Just beautiful work you have done. All the patterns are wonderful.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Pam, incredibly luscious to see them all at once. That must have been quite the job to block so many at one time. Your work on all of them is fantastic and your yarn colors are super. Well done. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I just wish my decade of knitting was here! I'm getting faster... but knocking out a shawl in 4-6 months isn't available as a skill YET.

Nice work on the previous page photos.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> And here is the last one. :sm02:


Very beautiful work Pam, all of them, even if it was a marathon to block them all.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Pam. Wow!! That is a cavalcade of beauty. They are all wonderful :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Pam, thanks for all the eye candy! They are all stunning and I do especially like Rapunzel.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Pam--absolutely stunning work--the whole body of these projects. Just beautiful work you have done. All the patterns are wonderful.


Thank you, Tanya! These were all wonderful patterns to work with. :sm02:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> Pam, incredibly luscious to see them all at once. That must have been quite the job to block so many at one time. Your work on all of them is fantastic and your yarn colors are super. Well done. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


Thank you, Caryn! It took me three days and consumed my living room floor to get them all done. Luckily we are having warm weather here, so they dried quickly.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Very beautiful work Pam, all of them, even if it was a marathon to block them all.


Thank you, Julie! It wasn't easy on my body to be down on the floor so much pinning them out. :sm02:


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Tanya, it does seem as thought there are more and more community gardens popping up. My daughters town has one a few blocks from her house. And the grammar school also teaches the children to plant a few things in a couple of small raised beds. Hopefully the future generations will be able to over power the big corporations that are running our country. Hopefully very soon before life as we know it turns into some SciFi movie. I don't think that some of the "people" that are helping the poor overseas learn to garden are truly teaching them fully how to be completely sustainable.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Pam. Wow!! That is a cavalcade of beauty. They are all wonderful :sm24: :sm24:


Thank you, Norma! I made a promise to myself to block as I go in the future. :sm02:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Pam, thanks for all the eye candy! They are all stunning and I do especially like Rapunzel.


Thank you, Chris! Rapunzel is one of my favorites, too! 
:sm02:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you, Julie! It wasn't easy on my body to be down on the floor so much pinning them out. :sm02:


 :sm24: That is why I intend to make a frame, whether from wood or plumber's pipes- in the manner of the Shetland Isles.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Lots of rain yesterday afternoon and evening. It was great and may not even have to water the garden--need to go out and check even at this late hour of the morning. However, brought in a massive armload of chard yesterday, some broccoli sprouts (all the heads came in early this year and have been frozen), dug the rest of the garlic and some more purslane. Took advantage of the very almost chilly morning (6 a.m) to freeze the chard and broccoli. Put up a gallon of the chard stalks and about 4 qts of the chard leaf and 1 pint of broccoli. Wanted to make more plantain bread but the heat is coming in and the idea of turning on the oven?????-forget that one today!
> 
> Just listened to a 45" talk by Russell Blaylock, MD. Do people know him? He is a neursurgeon of sound repute, and a retired Congressperson. His approach is very holistic and his talk was on the brain and dementia. There is an online series of talks on alzheimers and dimentia that is free if anyone is interested. Blaylock spoke yesterday and the talks are available for an extra 24 hours, so playing catch up with some of them. Surprise, surprise, he dismisses plaque as the cause of brain dysfunction and points to inflammation. The idea that inflammation is the cause of every disease comes up over and over again no matter what the dis-ease condition is. And food is the path to health and avoidance of toxins is the other leg of that goal. Some very fascinating information and will want to try and listen again and take notes this time.
> 
> ...


Tanya -- Been without computer for almost a week now -- am in business again and trying to catch up. I think I'd be spitting nails if I found that this happened to me. Like the introduction of the white and the extra band between the white strips. Hope you can either find some yarn. If you have to rip the edging off, you should be able to find a very narrow edging that would work. In any case, looks like great work. Congratulations.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

tamarque said:


> The problem that I need to resolve is keeping the number of repeats under control around the edging. I counted all stitches to ensure there was an even count on each side but somehow lost it and found 19 on one side and 16.5 on another. That is when I said enough till I get some sleep and can focus and then refigure it all.
> If using DeEtta's wider edging, it is a 12 row repeat. She uses short rows to ease around the corners. It is easy to lose track of where you are doing this and I think that was my problem.


Tanya -- Just as a point of correction, I did not use short rows to go around the corner. Rather I joined the rows of the lace edging less frequently to the shawl body therefore easing the width of the lace edging around the corner. Using a short-tow technique to go around a corner would be equivalent to doing a mitered corner which is another technique -- one which I actually personally prefer. Easing around a corner will take more yarn than mitering the corner, but given the situation as I understand it, I don't think it would have made an overall difference in the amount of yarn to finish the shawl.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Oh I see... I know my sides are different :sm13: I plan on correcting that when it comes to the actual shawl.. but I started with 6 repeats of the pattern on one side and 8 on the other side.. :sm16: Like I say it is a learning process and I'll be happy with what ever turns out.. now when it comes to my big shawl I want it right so I'll have to make some adjustments.. :sm01: I am learning a lot from your's and Norma's questions though and I appreciate all of them...


Ronie -- I think if you go through the written instructions for the Worksheet Calculations, you'll find the area that deals with the number of repeats in the border. If you need me to pin-point this, let me know. The border must be equal on all sides if you want a square.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Glad to share the experience. We all benefit that way. It has been a big learning for me, too. I understood the concept easily enough but executing it was a bit of a different story. Aside from my visual issues which often see things not there, and don't see things that are (ain't that fun with lace knitting) and all the tinking that ensued, it was the edging that was most challenging. I tend to be a hands on/kinesthetic learner for the most part so I do and then undo and try to learn in the process. Lot's of expended energy, time and frustration. However, I am very glad I decided to frog most of the edging (think almost 2 balls of yarn) and redo. This time it sunk in what I needed to do to get the number of repeats correct. I did use a lot of the safety pin markers and began at the corners working in both directions and placing a marker to identify the group of stitches for each short row repeat. Then I could easily recount the stitches betw these short row sections and divide by 6, the number of rows to attach the edging to the border. Hope this makes sense to you. In DeEtta's edging pattern, there is a 12 row repeat. However, at the corners she allowed for the turning the corner easement by doing 2 short row repeats to each side of the corner and in these there are only 3 points of attachment. Then she did the corner repeat with 5 short rows and 1 attachment stitch so there are only 2 pts of attachment at the corner designed to straddle the center line of the corner. Thus there are 2.5 short row repeats each side of the corner. The goal is to have enough stitches betw these corner sections that are evenly divisible by 6, the number of K2t attachment stitches for each repeat.
> 
> I would say that if you have an uneven number of repeats on each side, it seems critical to me that the opposite sides are at least even for symmetrical blocking.
> 
> Is this clear as mud for you? :sm16:


I got it and I think you do to. Good job.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> And here is the last one. :sm02:


As Barbara said -- luscious, luscious luscious. Nice to see them all, but I wouldn't have wanted to block so many at the same time. Glad you did though.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Sorry I've been out of the picture (unplanned) for the last week. Silence meant nothing except my "voice" was out of order. Well, the computer is once again working and fingers are crossed that it will stay that way, so I can rejoin the fun and games. So much has been going on, that it is hard to comment on each item, but I must admit to missing my daily dose of KP/LP. I'm hoping to finish up the blanket currently on my needles right now probably tomorrow so will hopefully have something to share soon. I'm hungry now after all the talk of fresh goodies from the garden. think I'll go have a salad.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Tanya, it does seem as thought there are more and more community gardens popping up. My daughters town has one a few blocks from her house. And the grammar school also teaches the children to plant a few things in a couple of small raised beds. Hopefully the future generations will be able to over power the big corporations that are running our country. Hopefully very soon before life as we know it turns into some SciFi movie. I don't think that some of the "people" that are helping the poor overseas learn to garden are truly teaching them fully how to be completely sustainable.


 I think you are right-there is a popular movement to do self-sufficiency gardens in various forms. We have CSA's around here, one of them being a serious farm that is worked by the co-op members. They hire a manager and there is a board to oversee the policies, etc, however, the vast majority of work is by member/volunteers. It has been ongoing for about 8? years already. Most of the organic farms sell shares in the season's produce. This is a different model than the community gardens but it is good to know all the ways people are getting their hands in the dirt and learning to feed themselves better while working the earth in a sustainable/organic manner.

As for the overseas projects--well many of the ones funded thru the govt are not that great but there are projects that truly do focus on sustainability for the local inhabitants. I won't go into my rant on NGO's which really serve the interests of the ruling elite.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> As Barbara said -- luscious, luscious luscious. Nice to see them all, but I wouldn't have wanted to block so many at the same time. Glad you did though.


Thank you, DeEtta! It was definitely hard on my body to do them all within three days. :sm02:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Tanya -- Just as a point of correction, I did not use short rows to go around the corner. Rather I joined the rows of the lace edging less frequently to the shawl body therefore easing the width of the lace edging around the corner. Using a short-tow technique to go around a corner would be equivalent to doing a mitered corner which is another technique -- one which I actually personally prefer. Easing around a corner will take more yarn than mitering the corner, but given the situation as I understand it, I don't think it would have made an overall difference in the amount of yarn to finish the shawl.


I do understand completely: I just used the wrong language to describe the process. Thanx for the correction.

Glad you like the white striping. I am happy with it, too.

And I have been spitting nails over the yarn shortage. I did frog about 1/2 the edging and am redoing it as my repeats were not equal but figured out the problem and it is going better. However, will still be short yarn. Probably will go as far as I can and then put it aside for some time while hoping ICE gets a new supply in the near future. No telling when that will be--and I did post to ask them


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Linda, Melanie, Barbara, Ronie, Caryn Yes, Ronie, I started printing out the ones I really like. Haven't done that for a while though. Yes, it is amazing to see them IRL. Very cool.

We are heading up to DD's house with our two sons and wives in tow tomorrow. DD, DIL and two GSs are coming down to DD's house on Sat. So the whole family will be together. 

Ronie, your little mini's are looking great. 

Pam, your shawls are amazing. You do excellent work. 

Glad you are back, DeEtta. Hopefully, your computer will stay working.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Miss Pam said:


> And here is the last one. :sm02:


Beautiful shawls, Pam. Love the colors and the stitching is great.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Linda, Melanie, Barbara, Ronie, Caryn Yes, Ronie, I started printing out the ones I really like. Haven't done that for a while though. Yes, it is amazing to see them IRL. Very cool.
> 
> We are heading up to DD's house with our two sons and wives in tow tomorrow. DD, DIL and two GSs are coming down to DD's house on Sat. So the whole family will be together.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Bev! Have a great family weekend. 
:sm24:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Beautiful shawls, Pam. Love the colors and the stitching is great.


Thank you, Tricia! :sm02:


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Just had to finish this blanket this evening. Still have some work to do on reverse side, tiding up yarn ends, but at least it is off the needles. Each square worked from the outside to the center. Each square attached to its neighbor(s); so as it is worked, it just keeps getting larger. Decided to put a garter border on it. Somewhere close to 800 stitches picked up and worked -- just glad to be done with its bulk. Now for maybe a small project.......


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

If it weren't for available space I'd offer my triple bank of computers. Someone will have to bring a monitor so that all 3 can run at the same time...and I can move the 4-in-1 to Mom's computer as it's already set up to run that model printer. Chocolate, more water/milk, sugar would also have to be brought along if more than 5 people show up. :sm23: 

I do have Dark rum for those who insist on muddling their chocolate...I prefer to bake with it around Thanksgiving/Christmas...but it's only improving with age. Your own cup will also have to be brought along as I have a limited quantity of 20+ oz mugs. Spices are fairly up-to-date in the pantry next to the refrigerator (Christmas baking variety included!).


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Just had to finish this blanket this evening. Still have some work to do on reverse side, tiding up yarn ends, but at least it is off the needles. Each square worked from the outside to the center. Each square attached to its neighbor(s); so as it is worked, it just keeps getting larger. Decided to put a garter border on it. Somewhere close to 800 stitches picked up and worked -- just glad to be done with its bulk. Now for maybe a small project.......


That is wonderful, DeEtta! :sm24:


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> That is wonderful, DeEtta! :sm24:


Thanks Pam. The pattern appeals to my geometric senses and it was fun to do. Used up some yarn too. An all around win.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Thanks Pam. The pattern appeals to my geometric senses and it was fun to do. Used up some yarn too. An all around win.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Phew ,Pam.All that blocking of such fantastic knitting .All the shawls are so very beautiful but the bright pink was bound to catch my eye .Hope you are not suffering too much after kneeling and bending .
De Etta .I have long admired that pattern and yours is fantastic.
Bev and Gary have a great time with all your family .
I am off out to take my friend out for lunch to-day so need to get going .


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

DeEtta your blanket is lovely :sm24:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

DeEtta--the blanket came out so beautifully. All that striping is impressive. It would have made my eyes blank out on me doing it. Did you crochet the squares together or pickup stitches and connect as you knit?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev--have a great family get together.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

tamarque said:


> DeEtta--the blanket came out so beautifully. All that striping is impressive. It would have made my eyes blank out on me doing it. Did you crochet the squares together or pickup stitches and connect as you knit?


Thanks Tanya. I picked up and knit as I went. So worked in one piece. Lots of turning on this piece.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Thanks Tanya. I picked up and knit as I went. So worked in one piece. Lots of turning on this piece.


That's how it looked to me but wasn't sure so asked. I have done miter squares like that and it does take lots of turning but sure beats so many ends to finish off. It is the striping that got me on our blanket. How did you deal with picking up the stitches from one square to the next with the striping? Did you do all of that with the white?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

annweb said:


> Phew ,Pam.All that blocking of such fantastic knitting .All the shawls are so very beautiful but the bright pink was bound to catch my eye .Hope you are not suffering too much after kneeling and bending .
> De Etta .I have long admired that pattern and yours is fantastic.
> Bev and Gary have a great time with all your family .
> I am off out to take my friend out for lunch to-day so need to get going .


Thank you, Ann. My body seems to have fully recovered now (took a couple of days but my morning walks help clear up the stiffness). Enjoy your lunch out with your friend. :sm02:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Pam those are all so beautiful!! you are well set for shawls... and I bet you are still making more.. :sm01: I think of them all I like Rapunzle the best!

I'm glad you all like my samples they are fun to do and take less than a hour each morning.. but this morning's I will have to do tomorrow because of my work schedule. I did the round one yesterday... I sure struggle with getting started on those...

Yes Tanya pretty much clear as mud.. LOL I'm so tired though and will re-read what you were saying later when I am more alert.. 

Toni that is wise of them... it is always best to have more money than you think you need... gosh we thought we were going to have enough for new furniture when we bought the house.. but no the house with all the deposits and inspections.. took it all... I'm still waiting on to get curtain rods for the front room windows... If I didn't have blinds in there I would have them already but they are so low on the 'must do' list..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you, Caryn! It took me three days and consumed my living room floor to get them all done. Luckily we are having warm weather here, so they dried quickly.


It's been warm here too!!! at least for us... I have people coming into the shop buying heavy coats!!! It's kinda funny us locals standing there with a 'glow' about us... while the tourists are freezing... a true testament to 'acclimating' :sm01:

Karen I am sure you would be surprised at how fast you could get a shawl done.. they take time but not 4 to 6 months :sm01: I would start with a small or simple one then work up..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Thank you DeEtta I did realize that I needed to make those adjustments but I will be happy with a rectangle too  my full size one will be square.. LOL and I will study my material when I get to the edge piece... I have so little time during the week to knit that I save this for Weekend Work :sm01:

Bev it sounds like a wonderful time... Enjoy!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

DeEtta I love your blanket!! it is so pretty and full of color... and in the heat too!!! Thanks for sharing... did this need blocked?? I wouldn't think so but it looks very nice as if it were!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Thank you, Melanie. When they are ready, they will get a lot of satisfaction of fixing up their own home when the time comes. :sm02:

Pam, each and every one of those shawls/scarves is very beautiful!!! You have done wonderful work on them. :sm24: Barbara's word, "luscious", is a very good one.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Karen, it sounds like you are planning for quite the party. :sm17:

You are right, Ronie, about needing more money than expected for fixing up a house. Waiting for the right time will be worth it. :sm24:

Welcome back, DeEtta! Your blanket turned out to be huge! I like how the colors all work together and that you added as you went. :sm02:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Just had to finish this blanket this evening. Still have some work to do on reverse side, tiding up yarn ends, but at least it is off the needles. Each square worked from the outside to the center. Each square attached to its neighbor(s); so as it is worked, it just keeps getting larger. Decided to put a garter border on it. Somewhere close to 800 stitches picked up and worked -- just glad to be done with its bulk. Now for maybe a small project.......


What a beautiful blanket, DeEtta. Your color combination is stunning.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

tamarque said:


> That's how it looked to me but wasn't sure so asked. I have done miter squares like that and it does take lots of turning but sure beats so many ends to finish off. It is the striping that got me on our blanket. How did you deal with picking up the stitches from one square to the next with the striping? Did you do all of that with the white?


Basically, I used a long tail cast on in white (164 stitches = 41 per side), marked corners, worked square. Then picked up 41 stitches along one side using a long bamboo needle. Cast on 3 sides worth of stitches (123), worked across the picked up stitches and made second square. Worked a strip of 4 squares and then began working the second strip. First square was attached to one side of the first square. Second square of 2nd row, was picked up on 2 sides and cast on of (82). Continued adding stripes of squares in this manner. Decided on the fly that 4x5 square would make a good size. Had layed out the colored yarn in a sequence and continued using the colored yarn in the same sequence for square after square. Since I had 7 colors of yarn plus white, I ended up using all but one color 3 times. At the end, picked up 41 stitches on each outside edge of every square - total 18 squares (4x5) = 738 stitches. Worked garter stitch around the blanket and added increases at the corners to maintain basic rectangular shape. Last row had 794 stitches. bound off.

I like the long tail cast on because it makes such a nice trim edge and one that is easy to pickup stitches from. I was careful to pickup the back side of the edge stitch which resulted in a nice delineation between the squares and the edge.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Welcome back to the internet DeEtta. Your blanket is great. I love the colors.

Toni, enjoy your family day. 

Ronie, 4-6 months for a shawl is about right for me, lol. But I have multiple ones on the needles at the same time so nothing gets done quickly. 

A bit of a stooooopid mistake on my part last night. I had two small pieces left to cut for the costume skirt and picked up one of the largish leftover pieces. Laid the pattern pieces out, checked the grain lines, made sure I was using the best layout to conserve the remainder, and cut out my two pieces. All's well, right? No. I picked up one of the already cut pattern pieces, not a scrap. Criminy. Now I have to go back to get another cut of fabric as there are no large enough sections to cut a new piece (it is the skirt front so no piecing). I have never done this before. Plenty of other mistakes but never the wrong fabric piece. Sigh. 

Not much progress in knitting either. I am halfway through clue 2 of A Song in the Air and clue 3 just came out. But it looks like I will be able to do the medium or large size so I am happy about that since it is a round shawl.

Hope all have a good day,

Melanie


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Basically, I used a long tail cast on in white (164 stitches = 41 per side), marked corners, worked square. Then picked up 41 stitches along one side using a long bamboo needle. Cast on 3 sides worth of stitches (123), worked across the picked up stitches and made second square. Worked a strip of 4 squares and then began working the second strip. First square was attached to one side of the first square. Second square of 2nd row, was picked up on 2 sides and cast on of (82). Continued adding stripes of squares in this manner. Decided on the fly that 4x5 square would make a good size. Had layed out the colored yarn in a sequence and continued using the colored yarn in the same sequence for square after square. Since I had 7 colors of yarn plus white, I ended up using all but one color 3 times. At the end, picked up 41 stitches on each outside edge of every square - total 18 squares (4x5) = 738 stitches. Worked garter stitch around the blanket and added increases at the corners to maintain basic rectangular shape. Last row had 794 stitches. bound off.
> 
> I like the long tail cast on because it makes such a nice trim edge and one that is easy to pickup stitches from. I was careful to pickup the back side of the edge stitch which resulted in a nice delineation between the squares and the edge.


I am totally confused, lol. I got lost after the long tail cast on (which is my favorite cast on). But you did a beautiful blanket so that is what matters.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Basically, I used a long tail cast on in white (164 stitches = 41 per side), marked corners, worked square. Then picked up 41 stitches along one side using a long bamboo needle. Cast on 3 sides worth of stitches (123), worked across the picked up stitches and made second square. Worked a strip of 4 squares and then began working the second strip. First square was attached to one side of the first square. Second square of 2nd row, was picked up on 2 sides and cast on of (82). Continued adding stripes of squares in this manner. Decided on the fly that 4x5 square would make a good size. Had layed out the colored yarn in a sequence and continued using the colored yarn in the same sequence for square after square. Since I had 7 colors of yarn plus white, I ended up using all but one color 3 times. At the end, picked up 41 stitches on each outside edge of every square - total 18 squares (4x5) = 738 stitches. Worked garter stitch around the blanket and added increases at the corners to maintain basic rectangular shape. Last row had 794 stitches. bound off.
> 
> I like the long tail cast on because it makes such a nice trim edge and one that is easy to pickup stitches from. I was careful to pickup the back side of the edge stitch which resulted in a nice delineation between the squares and the edge.


I would have handled it similarly. The delineation with the white of the cast on/pick up stitches worked so well to visually separate all the colors so they each stand out clearly and cleanly. And when changing colors you just carried them up the sides? That still puzzles me a bit--it didn't create any bulk? What wt yarn did you use????


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Welcome back to the internet DeEtta. Your blanket is great. I love the colors.
> 
> Toni, enjoy your family day.
> 
> ...


For all the mistakes we make in life, it is amazing that we can always find another one to try.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Pam those are all so beautiful!! you are well set for shawls... and I bet you are still making more.. :sm01: I think of them all I like Rapunzle the best!


Thank you, Ronie! :sm02:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> Thank you, Melanie. When they are ready, they will get a lot of satisfaction of fixing up their own home when the time comes. :sm02:
> 
> Pam, each and every one of those shawls/scarves is very beautiful!!! You have done wonderful work on them. :sm24: Barbara's word, "luscious", is a very good one.


Thank you, Toni! :sm02:


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Ronie said:


> DeEtta I love your blanket!! it is so pretty and full of color... and in the heat too!!! Thanks for sharing... did this need blocked?? I wouldn't think so but it looks very nice as if it were!


No blocking. Done with Caron Simply Soft so all acrylic. Can't say that I like working with that yarn -- give me wool or natural fibers any day, pleezze.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

tamarque said:


> I would have handled it similarly. The delineation with the white of the cast on/pick up stitches worked so well to visually separate all the colors so they each stand out clearly and cleanly. And when changing colors you just carried them up the sides? That still puzzles me a bit--it didn't create any bulk? What wt yarn did you use????


Tanya -- was only working with two colors at a time: white and the main color. And since, I was working from the outside of the square to the center while decreasing at the quadrant corners, I carried the yarn up the back, twisting as I went. The back looks tidy and the colors are twisted every 2 rows so no long loops. This was done with Caron Simply Soft -- not my fav.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Your positive attitude is amazing, Melanie!!!

Have a great weekend, Bev!

Thanks for the instructions for your blanket, DeEtta. I have saved them for "someday" when I get motivated to use up scraps. :sm17:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Tanya -- was only working with two colors at a time: white and the main color. And since, I was working from the outside of the square to the center while decreasing at the quadrant corners, I carried the yarn up the back, twisting as I went. The back looks tidy and the colors are twisted every 2 rows so no long loops. This was done with Caron Simply Soft -- not my fav.


Really appreciate your sharing this knitting experience. I will remember your dislike for Caron, as well as that of so many other people. In the past I loved Caron's colors but looked recently in Jo-Ann's and was very disappointed in the new colors that I saw, so doubt I will ever be buying that yarn again. However, I do have quite a few skeins in my stash and will use them for kid stuff. For that matter, if I had thought about it instead of just grabbing what was in arms reach, the Caron would have been a great yarn to use for this experimental Shetland shawl project turned baby blanket. Think I would have felt less stressed using this less expensive yarn than with what was actually used.

Hmm, what comes to mind is to do another one of these crocheting the center panel with the Caron and knitting the border lace and maybe even crocheting the edging. Don't recall having the splitting problem when crocheting with it. I can see working in different colors this way, too. Not a sedate, traditional idea, but bet it would work.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Has anyone any idea why some designers ask you not to knit for profit using their pattern when you have paid for it ,bought your own yarn and spent your time knitting it up?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> Has anyone any idea why some designers ask you not to knit for profit using their pattern when you have paid for it ,bought your own yarn and spent your time knitting it up?


This has been an ongoing issue for a very long time. Many designers seem to want total control of their concepts. But legally they seem to have no standing on whether someone uses their pattern for profit. The dividing line seems to be whether knitter sells the pattern itself as their own, or if they go into large scale production with it without paying royaltes or giving credit to the designer. Most designers simply ask that you not sell their patterns, and ensure giving credit to the designer if you sell an item made from them. I think the intellectual property rights issue is quite complicated for many different fields of work. That is my understanding of the issue which has been discussed on KP many times.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Really appreciate your sharing this knitting experience. I will remember your dislike for Caron, as well as that of so many other people. In the past I loved Caron's colors but looked recently in Jo-Ann's and was very disappointed in the new colors that I saw, so doubt I will ever be buying that yarn again. However, I do have quite a few skeins in my stash and will use them for kid stuff. For that matter, if I had thought about it instead of just grabbing what was in arms reach, the Caron would have been a great yarn to use for this experimental Shetland shawl project turned baby blanket. Think I would have felt less stressed using this less expensive yarn than with what was actually used.
> 
> Hmm, what comes to mind is to do another one of these crocheting the center panel with the Caron and knitting the border lace and maybe even crocheting the edging. Don't recall having the splitting problem when crocheting with it. I can see working in different colors this way, too. Not a sedate, traditional idea, but bet it would work.


I suspect it would work fine. My problem with the Caron is the need for extra care in spliting and even that it wants to hang up on my watch so I have to take the watch off when I work. but the real problem I have it with hiding ends. It doesn't seem to matter how much yarn I run to bury it, it still quickly comes out. I hate to put knots in my work, but even they slip apart in this yarn. I just finished once again "hiding" ends on the back of the blanket but am fully confident that once it is used more will pop out. I never have this problem other yarns. I think it is just that the yarn plies are so smooth (hence the reflective color and softness) that they are basically slippery and don't drag on themselves. Enough grousing!!!! It is what it is. I've made a dent in my Caron stash. May just give the rest away rather than waste my time with it. I have too many other glorious natural fibers to work with.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Thanks for your many kind comments. The pattern for the blanket I just finished came from Ravelry (link below). The pattern is well written (if long) and easy to follow. One block and essentially, you've got the idea.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/optic-blanket


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

My current project is worked up using Red Heart brand yarn. Heather grey (Super Saver) works up larger than Zebra (same class as the grey).

I have a blue shaded (Love) Red Heart yarn that I'm not sure how the square size will end up. Picture pending. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Thanks for your many kind comments. The pattern for the blanket I just finished came from Ravelry (link below). The pattern is well written (if long) and easy to follow. One block and essentially, you've got the idea.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/optic-blanket


I've looked at and saved quite a few of Purl Bee patterns. I think they generally are very elegant. They focus mainly on simple lines and high end fibers.

And look at that, went to save this pattern and it was already in the file!


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

When I was out I went into a Boutique .The owner was a very friendly lady and conversation turned to my knitting the lace and she wants to have some to put in her shop on a sale or return hence the previous question.I am not bothered about a profit but it would be good to get my money back on yarn and beads as the enjoyment is in the knitting .


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> When I was out I went into a Boutique .The owner was a very friendly lady and conversation turned to my knitting the lace and she wants to have some to put in her shop on a sale or return hence the previous question.I am not bothered about a profit but it would be good to get my money back on yarn and beads as the enjoyment is in the knitting .


What a nice compliment to you, Ann. If you have any doubts, best to post the designer if she did not specify the use of her pattern. Often people will have a comment near the bottom of the pattern. But if not post her. That will remove any doubt.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Belle1 said:


> Just had to finish this blanket this evening. Still have some work to do on reverse side, tiding up yarn ends, but at least it is off the needles. Each square worked from the outside to the center. Each square attached to its neighbor(s); so as it is worked, it just keeps getting larger. Decided to put a garter border on it. Somewhere close to 800 stitches picked up and worked -- just glad to be done with its bulk. Now for maybe a small project.......


DeEtta, that is pretty. The joining and Xs are so perfect. I would have a hard time with the size and bulk, especially with the heat.
It didn't take you very long to complete.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

tamarque said:


> What a nice compliment to you, Ann. If you have any doubts, best to post the designer if she did not specify the use of her pattern. Often people will have a comment near the bottom of the pattern. But if not post her. That will remove any doubt.


I have contacted designers when the copyright statement is not clear. I have never had one refuse the use of their pattern for the charity knitting I do. You may find the issue is recognition of the designer and IF there is a profit the designer gets a royalty for use of her design. The worst is the designer can say no.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> DeEtta, that is pretty. The joining and Xs are so perfect. I would have a hard time with the size and bulk, especially with the heat.
> It didn't take you very long to complete.


Thank you Tricia -- but most of the time the wad sat next to me rather than on me -- thank heavens. What was awkward for me was the constant turning as I worked into the center of each square, first on circular needles and then about half way through on dp needles. The pattern itself does all the work to line up everything which is great.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

annweb said:


> When I was out I went into a Boutique .The owner was a very friendly lady and conversation turned to my knitting the lace and she wants to have some to put in her shop on a sale or return hence the previous question.I am not bothered about a profit but it would be good to get my money back on yarn and beads as the enjoyment is in the knitting .


That is great, Ann. A votof confidence :sm24:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

We finally got home this afternoon. We should have got home last night, but got bumped from our flight from Toronto. What an ordeal that was . We were unable to get a booking pass online for our second flight yesterday, but the Air Canada and United airlines computers were not communicating with each other.. We were told that we had to get them in Toronto before we went through the U.S. customs there. The only problem was that our flight was overbooked and they couldn't get us on it. So they managed to get us on a flight out this morning. In hindsight that might not have been so bad as apparently there were bad storms in the east (US) with lots of delays or cancellations and our flight last night was over three hours late departing. The airline took a long time finding us a hotel room, because of all these delays and cancellations, but finally found one, gave us vouchers for three meals, plus compensation in the form of a certificate ($350 each) for future travel (on United of course). So that part was taken care of. The next problem was locating our luggage, which had been checked through from St.John's to Washington. That had been sent to our plane. They located it at 7pm and we were told to go down to baggage to claim it. However, we were directed downstairs to Canadian customs. Figured that was wrong as we had only travelled within Canada. Were we wrong! Technically the United desk we were sent to for the boarding pass, was in US territory. And we were past the point of no return.So, after arguing with several airline and airport employees we did enter the Canadian customs hall, where we had to fill out a customs declaration. The Canadian customs agent was amused by it, said she had never seen anything like it, and let us through with our customs form which we had to turn into the next Canadian customs agent, before we finally entered baggage claims. Spoke to an agent there who made several calls and said our bags had been taken to the flight, which had not yet left, and would supposedly be delivered back to baggage hall in 10-15 minutes. We were there for three hours before they finally came. 

As you might imagine, we were exhausted by this time. We had not eaten since leaving my brother's at 2 pm. I had a couple of crackers we munched on. It was nearly 11.30pm before we got checked in at the hotel. We had been told to allow about three hours for check in and going through US Customs and Immigration, so we signed up for 6.15am shuttle to the airport. Were woken up at 4.15 as we had forgotten the 1 and 1/2 hours time difference between Newfoundland and Toronto, and thought we had set our clocks for 5.45am. So jumped back in bed but couldn't really sleep. Neither wanted to miss our flight after yesterday's fiasco. We actually were quite pleased with the hotel, although we didn't know where it was, other than it was about 5 minute drive from the airport. Usually I research hotels where we stay, but this time we were quite happy just to crash for the night, even without having had a decent meal.

It did take over an hour and a half to clear the U.S. Customs and Immigration this morning, and we were so relieved to know we were on track for our plane. We actually found a decent place for a good breakfast, for which we used a couple of the vouchers that the airline had given us. 
In hindsight it is almost funny. Our main concern was not being able to pick up our dogs, but I was able to call the kennels once we had cleared customs this morning. Our flight down from Toronto was actually a good one, and relatively short. Because of going through the Customs and Immigration in Toronto, we came into the U.S. as a domestic flight and just had to grab our bags and head on home. Glad to be home, as too are our dogs.

Other than yesterday's happenings, we had a fantastic time in Newfoundland. It is beautiful country (well it is a Canadian province since 1949, but has a very rich history). We barely touched the surface on places to visit. I would definitely like to visit again and see more of it. One of the highlights was to get to meet and visit Jane and her family. 

I took my knitting with me, but only knit maybe four or five rows on a scarf, as were just too busy.

It will take me a few days to get back into a normal routine, but it was really nice having a long visit with my brother and SIL. 

Now, somehow I have to try and catch up on this LP.

Sue


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I would think if you emailed the designer, she would probably be quite happy with it, as you are not looking to profit from it, and it is advertising her design.

Sue


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> I have contacted designers when the copyright statement is not clear. I have never had one refuse the use of their pattern for the charity knitting I do. You may find the issue is recognition of the designer and IF there is a profit the designer gets a royalty for use of her design. The worst is the designer can say no.


I do not think the designer gets any payment if you sell an item you knit from her pattern. She/he does not own the item, only the idea of it and that is why it is appropriate to give them credit.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Welcome home, Sue. That journey sounds horrendous. I have enjoyed your photos. Have a relax and get your breathe back.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> We finally got home this afternoon. We should have got home last night, but got bumped from our flight from Toronto. What an ordeal that was . We were unable to get a booking pass online for our second flight yesterday, but the Air Canada and United airlines computers were not communicating with each other.. We were told that we had to get them in Toronto before we went through the U.S. customs there. The only problem was that our flight was overbooked and they couldn't get us on it. So they managed to get us on a flight out this morning. In hindsight that might not have been so bad as apparently there were bad storms in the east (US) with lots of delays or cancellations and our flight last night was over three hours late departing. The airline took a long time finding us a hotel room, because of all these delays and cancellations, but finally found one, gave us vouchers for three meals, plus compensation in the form of a certificate ($350 each) for future travel (on United of course). So that part was taken care of. The next problem was locating our luggage, which had been checked through from St.John's to Washington. That had been sent to our plane. They located it at 7pm and we were told to go down to baggage to claim it. However, we were directed downstairs to Canadian customs. Figured that was wrong as we had only travelled within Canada. Were we wrong! Technically the United desk we were sent to for the boarding pass, was in US territory. And we were past the point of no return.So, after arguing with several airline and airport employees we did enter the Canadian customs hall, where we had to fill out a customs declaration. The Canadian customs agent was amused by it, said she had never seen anything like it, and let us through with our customs form which we had to turn into the next Canadian customs agent, before we finally entered baggage claims. Spoke to an agent there who made several calls and said our bags had been taken to the flight, which had not yet left, and would supposedly be delivered back to baggage hall in 10-15 minutes. We were there for three hours before they finally came.
> 
> As you might imagine, we were exhausted by this time. We had not eaten since leaving my brother's at 2 pm. I had a couple of crackers we munched on. It was nearly 11.30pm before we got checked in at the hotel. We had been told to allow about three hours for check in and going through US Customs and Immigration, so we signed up for 6.15am shuttle to the airport. Were woken up at 4.15 as we had forgotten the 1 and 1/2 hours time difference between Newfoundland and Toronto, and thought we had set our clocks for 5.45am. So jumped back in bed but couldn't really sleep. Neither wanted to miss our flight after yesterday's fiasco. We actually were quite pleased with the hotel, although we didn't know where it was, other than it was about 5 minute drive from the airport. Usually I research hotels where we stay, but this time we were quite happy just to crash for the night, even without having had a decent meal.
> 
> ...


Boy, that was a performance! Glad you are safely home with the dogs!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue--welcome home and glad you survived the ordeal. Reinforces my decision to never fly again! Want to hear more about your travels and what is happening with Jane. She is missed here, as you must know. Hope you can settle back in and relax while getting back in to knitting. This week is supposed to 'cool' so sitting under a tree and knitting may be an ideal thing to do while catching your breath and readjusting to being home.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Sue ,welcome back .What a terrible ordeal over the return trip but it is behind you .Bet the dogs were over the moon to see you both .


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/schal-quiraing

some may like this crochet lace shawl that also comes with a chart--yea!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Sue, what a nightmare. But welcome home! It seems too many of us have such stories.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> That is great, Ann. A vote of confidence :sm24:


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Welcome home, Sue. That journey sounds horrendous. I have enjoyed your photos. Have a relax and get your breathe back.


Ditto from me, Sue. Glad you had a wonderful trip and are now safely home. :sm02:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

How wonderful Ann! Such a nice recognition for your work 

Welcome home Sue. Quite the airport adventure. Glad it all worked out in the end. I am happy to hear that the trip itself was a success! I wonder if your bunny missed you  Looking forward to hearing more of your visit.

No knitting so far tonight but no sewing mishaps either. We are dry-fitting the shower floor tiles and DH wants perfect grout lines which won't happen for two reasons. One, there is a slope to the pan for drainage so some tiles will be at a different angle than their neighbors. And Two, some of the tiles are on the mesh closer / farther than the next one (not many, these are really nicely made tiles). The really egregious ones we have cut from the mesh so as to position them manually. I'll send a photo once the floor is in.

Hope all enjoy the rest of the evening in the northern hemisphere, day in the southern


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

DeEtta, glad your computer is back online again. Your blanket looks so comfy and what a wonderful design. Nicely done!

Bev, enjoy your time with the whole family!

Ann, hope you enjoyed lunch with your friend. How wonderful that your local store wants to sell your beautiful lace! Hope it all works out for you. 

Sue, what an ending to your otherwise wonderful vacation. So glad you and your dogs are home safe and sound now. 

Melanie, that is so frustrating when things like that happen. Well at least you have plenty of time to get the new material and get back on track. 

Tanya, I finally got to look at the stems of the pumpkin vine and sure enough there were those borers eating! I had never seen them before. I did remove those I saw and tried to reroot the healthy part of the stem. It will be interesting to see what happens.


----------



## ufoquilter (Feb 23, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Thanks for your many kind comments. The pattern for the blanket I just finished came from Ravelry (link below). The pattern is well written (if long) and easy to follow. One block and essentially, you've got the idea.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/optic-blanket


Thanks for the pattern link, DeEtta! I probably will never get to it but you never know. It turns out that I already had it saved so I looked at other Purl Bee patterns. When I saw the look on the model for this one http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/johns-favorite-bucket-hat I could only hope that he wasn't John! If he is John, I don't want to see the look on his face when he's wearing a hat he doesn't like.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

ufoquilter said:


> Thanks for the pattern link, DeEtta! I probably will never get to it but you never know. It turns out that I already had it saved so I looked at other Purl Bee patterns. When I saw the look on the model for this one http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/johns-favorite-bucket-hat I could only hope that he wasn't John! If he is John, I don't want to see the look on his face when he's wearing a hat he doesn't like.


He really does look bored or is it put-upon? I don't think he adds much to the "sales appeal" Actually, funny!!!!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

ufoquilter said:


> Thanks for the pattern link, DeEtta! I probably will never get to it but you never know. It turns out that I already had it saved so I looked at other Purl Bee patterns. When I saw the look on the model for this one http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/johns-favorite-bucket-hat I could only hope that he wasn't John! If he is John, I don't want to see the look on his face when he's wearing a hat he doesn't like.


LOL. Maybe it's his only way of trying to look sexy. LOL

DeEtta, your blanket came out perfectly. Thanks for the pattern link.

Mel, here's hoping all goes as planned with the floor tiling. Can't wait to see finished pictures.

Sue, so sorry about your flight problems. That was funny about customs because of the area of the airport you had been in. I would have been swearing under my breath the whole time.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> DeEtta, glad your computer is back online again. Your blanket looks so comfy and what a wonderful design. Nicely done!
> 
> Bev, enjoy your time with the whole family!
> 
> ...


So sorry about the squash vine borers. They are very destructive. The homeopathic remedy I used is Rincinus communis which I ordered from Hahnemann Labs in Calif. I mix up a bottle and treat each plant when it is set out or begins to sprout. If you want more detailed info post me. It does seem to give the plants resistance to these borers.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Belle1 said:


> He really does look bored or is it put-upon? I don't think he adds much to the "sales appeal" Actually, funny!!!!


I too thought he was hilarious. :sm02:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Bev, what beautiful pics of those birds.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> I posted-or rather previewed my post and forgot to Send it.
> 
> DFL, I love the doll and I saved the squares also. I love the three dimensional effect.
> 
> Good work, Julie, on the gloves and gansey.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Pam, those are all beautiful. I loved seeing them en masse. My Dancing Bees needs to be picked up again, Rapunzel sits barely started and DeEtta's Shetland work needs picking up again. I am just so far behind. I need to take some time just to think where I am with my knitting. I realize it is almost the end of the month. I know I started July BON before going away, so should maybe do that first. I barely did any knitting whilst away, I think maybe five or six rows on the Euro Cup scarf.

Sue


Miss Pam said:


> And here is the last one. :sm02:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Bev, hope you will have a great family weekend.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Linda, Melanie, Barbara, Ronie, Caryn Yes, Ronie, I started printing out the ones I really like. Haven't done that for a while though. Yes, it is amazing to see them IRL. Very cool.
> 
> We are heading up to DD's house with our two sons and wives in tow tomorrow. DD, DIL and two GSs are coming down to DD's house on Sat. So the whole family will be together.
> 
> ...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That looks beautiful, DeEtta. The garter border really completes it.

Sue


Belle1 said:


> Just had to finish this blanket this evening. Still have some work to do on reverse side, tiding up yarn ends, but at least it is off the needles. Each square worked from the outside to the center. Each square attached to its neighbor(s); so as it is worked, it just keeps getting larger. Decided to put a garter border on it. Somewhere close to 800 stitches picked up and worked -- just glad to be done with its bulk. Now for maybe a small project.......


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks Norma. Outside of that, it was a wonderful time. I can highly recommend a trip,there. We had not visited in twenty years, as a lot of my trips over the years had been home to visit my mother. Luckily my brother and I would meet in England on those visits. We are really close, despite living so far away. It seems that when we get together it is like we have never been apart. This visit was really nice as it was just the two of us. Last time we had two teenage daughters with us, and half our vacation time was spent just getting there and back. We did get to do so much. The only thing I didn't see was a moose. Everything morning I would look to see if there was one in my brother's yard. It became a bit of a joke. He had a mother and baby in his backyard last August and was able to take some fantastic pics. We had our eyes peeled when we drove home from our weekend in Trinity last weekend as moose are notorious for appearing on the highway after dusk. I am glad to say we did not see any. There are warnings all along the highway about them.

Sue


Normaedern said:


> Welcome home, Sue. That journey sounds horrendous. I have enjoyed your photos. Have a relax and get your breathe back.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Melanie. I am glad all worked out well. So far I haven't seen the bunny. I had been concentrating on puffins and whales the past couple of weeks!

Sue


MissMelba said:


> How wonderful Ann! Such a nice recognition for your work
> 
> Welcome home Sue. Quite the airport adventure. Glad it all worked out in the end. I am happy to hear that the trip itself was a success! I wonder if your bunny missed you  Looking forward to hearing more of your visit.
> 
> ...


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue, it is so sweet that you and your brother are so close. It must have added such a great deal to the trip. :sm24:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I am glad that is over, but after such a wonderful vacation I really can't complain.

Sue


tamarque said:


> Sue--welcome home and glad you survived the ordeal. Reinforces my decision to never fly again! Want to hear more about your travels and what is happening with Jane. She is missed here, as you must know. Hope you can settle back in and relax while getting back in to knitting. This week is supposed to 'cool' so sitting under a tree and knitting may be an ideal thing to do while catching your breath and readjusting to being home.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks Ann. Yes, the dogs were happy to see us as were we to see them.

Sue


annweb said:


> Sue ,welcome back .What a terrible ordeal over the return trip but it is behind you .Bet the dogs were over the moon to see you both .


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Pam. Now have to think about grocery shopping and other mundane things.

Sue


Miss Pam said:


> Ditto from me, Sue. Glad you had a wonderful trip and are now safely home. :sm02:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Julie.

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> Boy, that was a performance! Glad you are safely home with the dogs!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks. I guess there are so many travelers over the border that they hit on this solution. It was funny filling out a U.S. customs form when you haven't even entered the country or even flown the flight you have to enter on the form. We realized as we entered the customs hall that we had a banana in my carry on bag that we had grabbed as we left the hotel. You are not supposed to carry fruit across the border, although of course we had not really crossed the border, and of course after leaving that hall we were back in Canadian territory at the terminal. Anyway my DH just showed the banana to the officer and asked if he had to declare it, and he just asked if he was going to eat it before boarding our flight. Really quite absurd. The only advantage is that when your flight arrives back in US it is as a domestic flight.

Sue


KittyChris said:


> LOL. Maybe it's his only way of trying to look sexy. LOL
> 
> Sue, so sorry about your flight problems. That was funny about customs because of the area of the airport you had been in. I would have been swearing under my breath the whole time.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Airport delays seem all too frequent .I have been to America twice and both times spent over an hour, after landing ,to go through security and had to do this standing in heat .
Delays getting from England to France by ferry this summer were horrendous with people having to be stuck in their cars for over ten hours .


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Pam, those are all beautiful. I loved seeing them en masse. My Dancing Bees needs to be picked up again, Rapunzel sits barely started and DeEtta's Shetland work needs picking up again. I am just so far behind. I need to take some time just to think where I am with my knitting. I realize it is almost the end of the month. I know I started July BON before going away, so should maybe do that first. I barely did any knitting whilst away, I think maybe five or six rows on the Euro Cup scarf.
> 
> Sue


Thank you, Sue! I find it so easy to get behind on my WIPs as so many other things keep cropping up. You had a very busy vacation and it's hard to do much knitting while in the care when traveling as there are so many new things to see along the way. And you had such a lovely adventure!!! You won't have much trouble getting the July BON finished. I thought it went fairly quickly. I'm trying to work my way through my WIPs pile while doing some other projects, too. So the WIPs pile shrinks and grows. I've actually frogged a couple of projects just because I either didn't like the way the pattern was knitting up or I didn't like the way the yarn was working with the pattern.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Thanks, Pam. Now have to think about grocery shopping and other mundane things.
> 
> Sue


It can be hard to get back into the routine after such a lovely trip, but it won't take long. :sm02:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Welcome back, Sue!!! What a crazy ending to your trip. :sm17: Creating memories. :sm24:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Congratulations on the recognition of your talents, Ann. :sm24:

Lo and behold! The mitered square blanket pattern was in my library, too! I wonder how that happened? :sm17:

That is a pretty crocheted shawl, Tanya. Thanks for the pattern.

WIPs, WIPs, and more WIPs! I haven't set it up yet, but am going to have a challenge in Knitting in the Loft on ravelry during the Olympic games. You all are welcome to join us. :sm02: *The challenge is set up now!!!* http://www.ravelry.com/groups/knitting-in-the-loft

Have a great day, all!!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Congratulations on the recognition of your talents, Ann. :sm24:
> 
> Lo and behold! The mitered square blanket pattern was in my library, too! I wonder how that happened? :sm17:
> 
> ...


Keep us informed


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Keep us informed


I just set it up.  http://www.ravelry.com/groups/knitting-in-the-loft


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

TLL said:


> WIPs, WIPs, and more WIPs! I haven't set it up yet, but am going to have a challenge in Knitting in the Loft on ravelry during the Olympic games. You all are welcome to join us. :sm02: *The challenge is set up now!!!* http://www.ravelry.com/groups/knitting-in-the-loft


Only one knitting challenge at a time for me Toni, lol!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Got up way too early this a.m., again, and while cool out cleaned off a piece of plywood which now is on top of the woodstove. This is where the garlic will cure this year. Braided the onions that had flexible tops and they look really good. And cut off the dead tops of the shallots which are almost done curing on the dining room table, again on a piece of plywood. I am feeling real proud of this crop of onions this year as I usually don't grow them well. Ain't they beauties?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> I just set it up.  http://www.ravelry.com/groups/knitting-in-the-loft


What a good motivating idea this is. Can/will help get some of those WIPs under control


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> For all the mistakes we make in life, it is amazing that we can always find another one to try.


LOL I LOVE that!! seems to be the way my last few days have been... :sm02: :sm16: :sm12:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks for the patterns ladies!! wow nice ones this morning and I love the crochet shawl!! it would be a easy one to do on my lunch break.. 

Sue oh my gosh what a fiasco!! It would of almost been better if you had drove.. at least the dogs would of been with you and your luggage! I'm glad your home safe and sound and I hope you get some great rest... I understand the part of not getting much knitting done. I take mine when we go on vacations but I never seem to get much done either! The best part is that your wrist has had some good resting and should be feeling much better now.. 

Oh no Melanie!! I do hope you get the pattern piece worked out and the floor of your tiling project done.. no wonder your behind in clues.. LOL I could never keep up with those clues.. and here we are almost ready for the August clue and I still have June and July to do on the Bon..


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Got up way too early this a.m., again, and while cool out cleaned off a piece of plywood which now is on top of the woodstove. This is where the garlic will cure this year. Braided the onions that had flexible tops and they look really good. And cut off the dead tops of the shallots which are almost done curing on the dining room table, again on a piece of plywood. I am feeling real proud of this crop of onions this year as I usually don't grow them well. Ain't they beauties?


They are wonderful :sm24:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks Toni! I think that is a great idea!! I know we will be watching some of the Olympics... and I will be recording my fav's.. 
Maybe between our LP's and this I'll get my projects done 

I got my Knitted Lace book from Interweave yesterday!! it isn't in as great shape as the Victorian Lace Today was but it is wonderful and lots of tips to have in one place..  I did my round sample and wasn't happy with the center and I was pleased to see the Ocher cast on (sp) in there.. I have it printed off in a binder somewhere but it is great to have so much information in one place!
Well it's getting late and we need to take the dogs for a walk... Have a great day/evening all!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> They are wonderful :sm24:


I knew I forgot to mention something.. LOL Tanya your produce is wonderful... such a great bounty from one garden, I on the other hand didn't think that the pot I transferred my peppers to needed more drainage holes and I over watered the poor things.. they are going to the community compost bin  Joe picked the 3 peppers we had and we roasted them up for last nights dinner.. I just roast them to get most of the skin off and to cook them slightly then I chopped them up and we put them on the side... I love them with my sweet potatoes and my chicken  also any veggies we roast up.. we add some Jalapeno or Anaheim's to..


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Got up way too early this a.m., again, and while cool out cleaned off a piece of plywood which now is on top of the woodstove. This is where the garlic will cure this year. Braided the onions that had flexible tops and they look really good. And cut off the dead tops of the shallots which are almost done curing on the dining room table, again on a piece of plywood. I am feeling real proud of this crop of onions this year as I usually don't grow them well. Ain't they beauties?


They are beauties. Quite a harvest!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I knew I forgot to mention something.. LOL Tanya your produce is wonderful... such a great bounty from one garden, I on the other hand didn't think that the pot I transferred my peppers to needed more drainage holes and I over watered the poor things.. they are going to the community compost bin  Joe picked the 3 peppers we had and we roasted them up for last nights dinner.. I just roast them to get most of the skin off and to cook them slightly then I chopped them up and we put them on the side... I love them with my sweet potatoes and my chicken  also any veggies we roast up.. we add some Jalapeno or Anaheim's to..


Those veggies sounds very good. I would have tried some Carbo Veg homeopathically before discarding those plants. Carbo veg is a remedy used when something/someone is dying and you are trying to revive it. For the few cents and few minutes it would take, it is worth a try.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> They are beauties. Quite a harvest!


After the onions were braided and everything else laid out for curing, I told my neighbor I was in love with my onions.

Unfortunately, something is eating my beets. As soon as they begin to come thru the soil, the tops are being eaten and if the beet is small, there is only the root left for me. Nice!
Did find one very large beet. Its top was also chewed but there is almost 3" of beet left for me. This critter is not eating the leaves, only the root. Cannot find out what beast is doing that.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

That is an interesting situation with your beets, Tanya. Yes, your onion/shallot/garlic/etc crop is wonderful!!! (I need to check on my onions.... )

LOL! I understand, Melanie. My WIPs challenge is a "go at your own pace" - hopefully not adding pressure. :sm17:

It would be great if you could join us, Ronie. :sm24:

I just got back from Farmer's Market. All of my eggs sold!!! Yeah! It was pretty busy there today. :sm24:

Have a great day, all!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> I just set it up.  http://www.ravelry.com/groups/knitting-in-the-loft


I'm in! :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Lots of flavour gathered in Tanya .
Goody gum drops for selling all the eggs Toni .Just popping over to the loft to see what you have planned .


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

annweb said:


> .... .Just popping over to the loft to see what you have planned .


Thanks, Ann! It is a low budget, cheer each other on kind of thing. I hope you can make something work for it. :sm24:

Yeah, Pam!!!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

tamarque said:


> I do not think the designer gets any payment if you sell an item you knit from her pattern. She/he does not own the item, only the idea of it and that is why it is appropriate to give them credit.


I know when singers would sing a song they paid a royalty to the composer every time they sang it. Isn't this similar? They buy the sheet music and pay a royalty to sing it, especially to make money.

In business, a royalty is payment for the right to use another person's property, usually intellectual property such as a copyright, patent or franchise.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Quite a haul Tanya 

Enjoy your new to you book Ronie.

I have started adding my stash to Ravelry. Quite a project to type and photograph everything. I am including the orphan balls I received in various swap packages in case someone in Ravelry-land is needing to finish a project and is a little bit short. Seems I have more orphans than stuff I purchased, lol.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

And here's one more project I was working on over the past couple of months as part of a KAL at one of my LYSs. It was a fun and easy project to knit. The photo was taken last week at our "reveal" party for the wrap-up of the KAL. I'm off today to do a CAL of a Tunisian laceweight shawl. Tunisian crochet is all new to me, so it will be a fun and challenging learning experience. :sm02:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Quite a haul Tanya
> 
> Enjoy your new to you book Ronie.
> 
> I have started adding my stash to Ravelry. Quite a project to type and photograph everything. I am including the orphan balls I received in various swap packages in case someone in Ravelry-land is needing to finish a project and is a little bit short. Seems I have more orphans than stuff I purchased, lol.


That does sound like quite a project, Melanie, and one I probably should do. Well done on getting going on it. :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Bonnie 7591, what a beauty!

I have been doing so much stuff in the yard I am several days behind! Ouch! Almost 30 pages to read! Better get busy!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

RosD, thank you for the pattern!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Ronie, beautiful photos! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

tamarque, that is a gorgeous lace project! :sm24:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> I know when singers would sing a song they paid a royalty to the composer every time they sang it. Isn't this similar? They buy the sheet music and pay a royalty to sing it, especially to make money.
> 
> In business, a royalty is payment for the right to use another person's property, usually intellectual property such as a copyright, patent or franchise.


It does not seem to be that way with knitting/crochet work. If someone were to go out and make a fortune off marketing the item, that might be a different story. Every conversation and legal referral I have seen makes this difference. It has been said that even when a designer forbids you to sell an item from her/his pattern, it would be almost impossible to prosecute. But it is always a nice courtesy to let a designer know you would like to sell an item that used their pattern.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Julie, your gloves and Gansey! Really like the way the cable is going down the sleeve.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Miss Pam, your shawls are beautiful!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Toni--great you sold all your eggs. Fresh farm eggs are such a popular item, and for good reason.

Did some online research and it seems a rabbit has found its way into the garden and they like the beets--even better than the greens it seems. So another problem to deal with. Gardens are always one emergency problem after another it seems as the growing season is not long and diseases or critters move fast in their destruction. Found a couple of those problems today so need to screw my head on and stay calm while I put together some solutions, quite literally. Discovered that a squash seed got into the cukes so there is big squash plant in the middle of the cuke row. Found a bok choy that got into the chard row, too. What is it with these plants: they like to defy any sense of organization we mortals try to impose on them.

Melanie/Ann--glad you like the garden stash. If you were closer I would share.

Run4fitness--thanks for the comment on the lace project.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> And here's one more project I was working on over the past couple of months as part of a KAL at one of my LYSs. It was a fun and easy project to knit. The photo was taken last week at our "reveal" party for the wrap-up of the KAL. I'm off today to do a CAL of a Tunisian laceweight shawl. Tunisian crochet is all new to me, so it will be a fun and challenging learning experience. :sm02:


I missed this before. Pam, your top looks terrific and so do you. Great fit on you. I tried a wee bit of tunisian crochet and really liked it. It is such an interested process to do. You will have to keep us informed of how that project goes for you.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Miss Pam, your shawls are beautiful!


Thank you, JanetLee! :sm02:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> I missed this before. Pam, your top looks terrific and so do you. Great fit on you. I tried a wee bit of tunisian crochet and really liked it. It is such an interested process to do. You will have to keep us informed of how that project goes for you.


Thank you, Tanya! It was really a fun and easy knit. Definitely will keep you posted on the Tunisian project.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> And here's one more project I was working on over the past couple of months as part of a KAL at one of my LYSs. It was a fun and easy project to knit. The photo was taken last week at our "reveal" party for the wrap-up of the KAL. I'm off today to do a CAL of a Tunisian laceweight shawl. Tunisian crochet is all new to me, so it will be a fun and challenging learning experience. :sm02:


Lovely to be able to put a face to your name, now, Pam! I like the top.

Regards my Hinterland scarf, that is now a Finished Object, but I am waiting to get someone help me take a photograph- I am wearing it to church this morning.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Lovely to be able to put a face to your name, now, Pam! I like the top.
> 
> Regards my Hinterland scarf, that is now a Finished Object, but I am waiting to get someone help me take a photograph- I am wearing it to church this morning.


Thank you, Julie. :sm02: I don't really have many photos of myself as I really don't like having my photo taken! Great on getting your Hinterland to the Finished Object category. Looking forward to the photo! :sm02:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Julie, your gloves and Gansey! Really like the way the cable is going down the sleeve.


Thank you, JanetLee! I am cabling the cuffs too, will be photographing it when I am a little further along.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you, Julie. :sm02: I don't really have many photos of myself as I really don't like having my photo taken! Great on getting your Hinterland to the Finished Object category. Looking forward to the photo! :sm02:


Thank you! I too am much happier behind the camera- but I have only me to drape the shawl on- especially with the drop stitches- very easy to snag unless very careful.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Beautiful top and model Pam... I also hate my picture taken... but I do understand that we see our flaws where others don't even notice them 

As far as I have learned about copy write laws.. if you make something from a pattern that has a copy write attached to it you cannot sell it.. unless stated by the person who place the copy write on it. But if the pattern says for personal use only then there is a little bit of lea-way there because a person can gift it to someone and if that someone wants to sell it then there isn't a problem... Some designers won't let you give the pattern away or sell the item you made from it and they usually are selling their pattern for a hefty price too... The only way to know for sure is to contact the person who made the pattern.. I have never heard of having to pay royalties to anyone but you never know what will come up around the corner.. I do know that Ravelry had a big stink going on and there is a issue with the patterns being copy wrote(?) but I didn't get into it.. but it must of been a doozie because lots of designers were giving away their patterns... I am sure if Elizabeth would come back in she could clear some things up.. 

We went up the river to have a breakfast pic nic and take the dogs for a walk and along came one of our boats!! I got some great shot.. I just hope they are not too tiny...


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Lovely top Pam and are you the model? If so it is totally different from the curly ,long haired person I conjured up in my head .


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Those are the watchers Ronie ,making sure you make good use of the time you are away from work !


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Ufoquilter, that picture of John and his hat was funny. 

Thanks for the information on the homeopathic remedy Tanya. I will order it. Hopefully it will help for next time. 
Beautiful onions, garlic and shallots!
Strange about your beets that they are leaving the greens behind. 

Yay Toni for all your eggs being sold. I will go check out your challenge next! 

Lovely sweater Pam and lovely you! 

Ronie, looks like a beautiful day for a picnic. Nice that you got shots of the boat too!

Julie, congrats on finishing the Hinterland. Looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> And here's one more project I was working on over the past couple of months as part of a KAL at one of my LYSs. It was a fun and easy project to knit. The photo was taken last week at our "reveal" party for the wrap-up of the KAL. I'm off today to do a CAL of a Tunisian laceweight shawl. Tunisian crochet is all new to me, so it will be a fun and challenging learning experience. :sm02:


Such a pretty picture of you, Pam. I have done a little Tunisian crochet. I like the detail in your top.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> After the onions were braided and everything else laid out for curing, I told my neighbor I was in love with my onions.
> 
> Unfortunately, something is eating my beets. As soon as they begin to come thru the soil, the tops are being eaten and if the beet is small, there is only the root left for me. Nice!
> Did find one very large beet. Its top was also chewed but there is almost 3" of beet left for me. This critter is not eating the leaves, only the root. Cannot find out what beast is doing that.[/quote
> ...


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

TLL said:


> That is an interesting situation with your beets, Tanya. Yes, your onion/shallot/garlic/etc crop is wonderful!!! (I need to check on my onions.... )
> 
> LOL! I understand, Melanie. My WIPs challenge is a "go at your own pace" - hopefully not adding pressure. :sm17:
> 
> ...


Good job on selling all of your eggs!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

annweb said:


> Lovely top Pam and are you the model? If so it is totally different from the curly ,long haired person I conjured up in my head .


Ah ha, isn't that the way it always is when you have never actually seen a person. They always have different hair than what was imagined. ????????????

But Pam, that is a lovely top. Me likes.

Tanya when I saw all your onions the thought ran through my head "I've got a lovely bunch of coconuts". I know that was a song but can't remember how it goes. Will have to google and see. 
:sm09: :sm01: :sm24:


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Ronie, that is so beautiful there on that River. I would love to take one of those boat rides.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> Those are the watchers Ronie ,making sure you make good use of the time you are away from work !


Thanx for the pics Ronie--you live in such a beautiful region.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Stunning Pam. You look so friendly and lovable!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronie, great shots of the boats :sm24:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Ah ha, isn't that the way it always is when you have never actually seen a person. They always have different hair than what was imagined. ????????????
> 
> But Pam, that is a lovely top. Me likes.
> 
> ...


thought I sent this out but it is not showing up here. anyhoo--here is Danny Kaye singing the 1944 version of I've got a Lovely Bunch of Coconuts.

http://www.songfacts.com/detail.php?id=13713


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Wonderful top Pam, and you look so happy in it. Good choice of backdrop  Enjoy the Tunisian crochet lessons.

Julie, I am lucky that I have a dress form to drape my stuff on for photos  I would say try the tree method like Norma (?? the blue spruce) but you mentioned drop stitches so that would not work. Like most of us I to prefer not to be in the photo.

My pesky garden critter woes were snails / slugs. Darned things would eat the bottom of the strawberries leaving a beautiful top half that would fool me enough to try to harvest it.

I went out to purchase some yarn for the Summer Games shawl relay race. Like I need another WIP, lol. In any event I picked up some pretty Sunseeker yarn but did not purchase enough of the red. Sigh. Now I have to drive back across the county to get a second skein. I have two weeks to cast on and complete this shawl. Yikes!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> And here's one more project I was working on over the past couple of months as part of a KAL at one of my LYSs. It was a fun and easy project to knit. The photo was taken last week at our "reveal" party for the wrap-up of the KAL. I'm off today to do a CAL of a Tunisian laceweight shawl. Tunisian crochet is all new to me, so it will be a fun and challenging learning experience. :sm02:


A beautiful sweater for a beautiful lady! It is nice to be able to put your face with your name, Pam. :sm24:

(At first glance I thought all of that yarn was Melanie's stash that she was/is cataloging and had posted about just before you. :sm17: )


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Wonderful top Pam, and you look so happy in it. Good choice of backdrop  Enjoy the Tunisian crochet lessons.
> 
> Julie, I am lucky that I have a dress form to drape my stuff on for photos  I would say try the tree method like Norma (?? the blue spruce) but you mentioned drop stitches so that would not work. Like most of us I to prefer not to be in the photo.
> 
> ...


Yikes! You will do great!!! What a sport! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Great photos, Ronie!!! What a beautiful walk you went on. Thanks for sharing. :sm02:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Wonderful top Pam, and you look so happy in it. Good choice of backdrop  Enjoy the Tunisian crochet lessons.
> 
> Julie, I am lucky that I have a dress form to drape my stuff on for photos  I would say try the tree method like Norma (?? the blue spruce) but you mentioned drop stitches so that would not work. Like most of us I to prefer not to be in the photo.
> 
> ...


I have slugs and snails, too. Their favorite seems to be my chard which they can turn into lace faster than any knitter. The remedy I use works great for the slugs but not the snails. I tried beer this year which seems to work but needs constant replenishment when it rains and you need to try and avoid the tins cans of beer when watering. So it needs constant vigilance and refills. Just found 2 relatively large, orange snails this afternoon in the garden on some plantain. Never saw an orange one before. If it wasn't so destruction I would have admired them. One year I found snails on the garlics but they don't eat the herbs, just hang out on them


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

If this works. The new topic is here. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-416289-1.html#9424009


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Ufoquilter, that picture of John and his hat was funny.
> 
> Thanks for the information on the homeopathic remedy Tanya. I will order it. Hopefully it will help for next time.
> Beautiful onions, garlic and shallots!
> ...


Thank you- I've just got to down/up load them!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Ronie, great shots of the boats :sm24:


Ditto.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Wonderful top Pam, and you look so happy in it. Good choice of backdrop  Enjoy the Tunisian crochet lessons.
> 
> Julie, I am lucky that I have a dress form to drape my stuff on for photos  I would say try the tree method like Norma (?? the blue spruce) but you mentioned drop stitches so that would not work. Like most of us I to prefer not to be in the photo.
> 
> ...


 :sm24: First find me my tree! I have long coveted your dress form, Melanie! I could try the bamboo I guess, but it is a bit hazardous getting there!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Beautiful top and model Pam... I also hate my picture taken... but I do understand that we see our flaws where others don't even notice them
> 
> As far as I have learned about copy write laws.. if you make something from a pattern that has a copy write attached to it you cannot sell it.. unless stated by the person who place the copy write on it. But if the pattern says for personal use only then there is a little bit of lea-way there because a person can gift it to someone and if that someone wants to sell it then there isn't a problem... Some designers won't let you give the pattern away or sell the item you made from it and they usually are selling their pattern for a hefty price too... The only way to know for sure is to contact the person who made the pattern.. I have never heard of having to pay royalties to anyone but you never know what will come up around the corner.. I do know that Ravelry had a big stink going on and there is a issue with the patterns being copy wrote(?) but I didn't get into it.. but it must of been a doozie because lots of designers were giving away their patterns... I am sure if Elizabeth would come back in she could clear some things up..
> 
> We went up the river to have a breakfast pic nic and take the dogs for a walk and along came one of our boats!! I got some great shot.. I just hope they are not too tiny...


Thank you, Ronie! :sm02: Great photos and it looks like a great place for a picnic! 
:sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

annweb said:


> Lovely top Pam and are you the model? If so it is totally different from the curly ,long haired person I conjured up in my head .


Thank you, Ann, and yes, that's me. My hair is as straight as a stick. I used to color it, but just let it go natural and am lucky enough that it sort of looks highlighted (heavily). The only way my hair is curly is if I get a permanent. I used to do that, but not for more than 20 years. :sm02:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Such a pretty picture of you, Pam. I have done a little Tunisian crochet. I like the detail in your top.


Thank you, Barbara! So far, I'm enjoying the Tunisian crochet. It takes a little getting used to, but I think I'm going to be okay with it. There were a lot of ladies at the CAL today, so lots of interest. :sm24:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> Ufoquilter, that picture of John and his hat was funny.
> 
> Thanks for the information on the homeopathic remedy Tanya. I will order it. Hopefully it will help for next time.
> Beautiful onions, garlic and shallots!
> ...


Thank you, Caryn!!! 
:sm02:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Ah ha, isn't that the way it always is when you have never actually seen a person. They always have different hair than what was imagined. ????????????
> 
> But Pam, that is a lovely top. Me likes.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Chris. It's a free pattern from Cascade Yarns called Breeze Tank Top and really easy to do. 
:sm02:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Stunning Pam. You look so friendly and lovable!!


Thank you, thank you, Norma!!! I hope that's how people see me because that's how I try to be! :sm02:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> thought I sent this out but it is not showing up here. anyhoo--here is Danny Kaye singing the 1944 version of I've got a Lovely Bunch of Coconuts.
> 
> http://www.songfacts.com/detail.php?id=13713


What a hoot and thanks for sharing it. :sm02:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Wonderful top Pam, and you look so happy in it. Good choice of backdrop  Enjoy the Tunisian crochet lessons.
> 
> Julie, I am lucky that I have a dress form to drape my stuff on for photos  I would say try the tree method like Norma (?? the blue spruce) but you mentioned drop stitches so that would not work. Like most of us I to prefer not to be in the photo.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Melanie. I thought it turned out great. It's a great LYS and has only been in business about a year, but has become very well received. They have lots going on at all times. It's a mother (around my age) and her daughter who own it and run it and they are doing a great job. The daughter also does some designing as well and is quite creative. :sm02:

And definitely a yikes about that short turnaround time!!! I can't imagine having a deadline like that. :sm06:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> A beautiful sweater for a beautiful lady! It is nice to be able to put your face with your name, Pam. :sm24:
> 
> (At first glance I thought all of that yarn was Melanie's stash that she was/is cataloging and had posted about just before you. :sm17: )


Thanks, Toni! :sm02: Cute that you thought that when you first saw the photo! :sm24:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> What a hoot and thanks for sharing it. :sm02:


I thought people would like it. I used to love Danny Kaye.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> I thought people would like it. I used to love Danny Kaye.


I certainly did! :sm02:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for sharing these pics, Ronie.

Sue


Ronie said:


> Beautiful top and model Pam... I also hate my picture taken... but I do understand that we see our flaws where others don't even notice them
> 
> As far as I have learned about copy write laws.. if you make something from a pattern that has a copy write attached to it you cannot sell it.. unless stated by the person who place the copy write on it. But if the pattern says for personal use only then there is a little bit of lea-way there because a person can gift it to someone and if that someone wants to sell it then there isn't a problem... Some designers won't let you give the pattern away or sell the item you made from it and they usually are selling their pattern for a hefty price too... The only way to know for sure is to contact the person who made the pattern.. I have never heard of having to pay royalties to anyone but you never know what will come up around the corner.. I do know that Ravelry had a big stink going on and there is a issue with the patterns being copy wrote(?) but I didn't get into it.. but it must of been a doozie because lots of designers were giving away their patterns... I am sure if Elizabeth would come back in she could clear some things up..
> 
> We went up the river to have a breakfast pic nic and take the dogs for a walk and along came one of our boats!! I got some great shot.. I just hope they are not too tiny...


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Tanya .the coconut song came straight back .Odd how you remember things from years ago and forget others from last week.
Pam .My hair is fine and like rats tails .I think a perm can sometimes age you .
Melanie .Quite a challenge when you also have to work and then there is the tiling etc .
Julie .Don't take risks getting to the bamboo for goodness sake .Just not worth it.
Going to look at the link Tricia.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you for hosting, Julie. I have not posted much as I have been busy. I have read every word :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb said:


> Tanya .the coconut song came straight back .Odd how you remember things from years ago and forget others from last week.
> Pam .My hair is fine and like rats tails .I think a perm can sometimes age you .
> Melanie .Quite a challenge when you also have to work and then there is the tiling etc .
> Julie .Don't take risks getting to the bamboo for goodness sake .Just not worth it.
> Going to look at the link Tricia.


That was rather my thought, Ann!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Thank you for hosting, Julie. I have not posted much as I have been busy. I have read every word :sm24:


Thank you Norma!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ann--I think when younger we are much more open to things like music and we simply absorb it into our cells which is why we hold on to it for so long. I don't think I could tell you anything about popular music of the past 20 yrs: just don't listen or pay attention to it. Altho some sounds that just seem to keep following you around despite your best efforts still penetrate the subconscious. Madison Avenue makes fortunes ensuring this happens. 

Funnily, my 5 yr old gd seems to like the songs of the 1960-70's and her mother made a tape of them which gd asks to listen to when in the car. My son also listened to 'my' music during the 1980's when he was a teen because he hated the hard rock of his generation. I think that says it all. The music of our youth was so much more melodic and the rhythms of it so much more friendly and healing and it seems to have a timelessness about it. And that goes for a lot of the earlier music as well.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Thank you for hosting, Julie. I have not posted much as I have been busy. I have read every word :sm24:


Thank you from me, too, Julie. :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Ann--I think when younger we are much more open to things like music and we simply absorb it into our cells which is why we hold on to it for so long. I don't think I could tell you anything about popular music of the past 20 yrs: just don't listen or pay attention to it. Altho some sounds that just seem to keep following you around despite your best efforts still penetrate the subconscious. Madison Avenue makes fortunes ensuring this happens.
> 
> Funnily, my 5 yr old gd seems to like the songs of the 1960-70's and her mother made a tape of them which gd asks to listen to when in the car. My son also listened to 'my' music during the 1980's when he was a teen because he hated the hard rock of his generation. I think that says it all. The music of our youth was so much more melodic and the rhythms of it so much more friendly and healing and it seems to have a timelessness about it. And that goes for a lot of the earlier music as well.


I agree with you on the music of our generation seeming to be more appealing to the younger set of generations.. I know my Daughter and Son both prefer our music to theirs.. and they are almost 20 years apart.. that says something for todays music.. but the turmoil in our country that they are singing about is lost on them.. they just like the songs.. or maybe it pertains to them in a different personal way. I was at work on Friday and there was a song about the Viet Nam war and the college girls were all singing along and I was wondering if they even knew what it was all about... Pretty sure it was either a Dusty Springfield song or Simon and Garfunkle.. I do agree that even the Country music from the earlier generations appeal to us more than the modern stuff does.. and I couldn't even begin to tell you the name of any band or song that is on the top 20 now.. LOL if by chance we watch a late night talk show we just skip the music part.. sad but none of it in so many years has been good for us...


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you from me, too, Julie. :sm02: :sm02:


Me too!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm glad you all liked the 'pic nic' pictures.. :sm01: it was a surprise to us I seem to forget the schedule as soon as I walk out on Friday!!
The weather was so beautiful up there.. only about 6 miles out of town and such a difference in temps.. the wind has been terrible lately and it was nice to get away from it so the little dogs could get a nice walk with out sand in their eye's or up their noses... 

Heading over to the new LP.. see ya all there..

Julie thanks for hosting us for these 2 weeks... I got lots done but didn't finish any.. oh well there is always time..


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Many thanks for keeping us under control for the last weeks Julie ????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you from me, too, Julie. :sm02: :sm02:


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Me too!


Thank you!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I'm glad you all liked the 'pic nic' pictures.. :sm01: it was a surprise to us I seem to forget the schedule as soon as I walk out on Friday!!
> The weather was so beautiful up there.. only about 6 miles out of town and such a difference in temps.. the wind has been terrible lately and it was nice to get away from it so the little dogs could get a nice walk with out sand in their eye's or up their noses...
> 
> Heading over to the new LP.. see ya all there..
> ...


Thanks Ronie, I was hoping to give folks breathing space to finish off their Shetland work from DeEtta's wonderful challenge.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb said:


> Many thanks for keeping us under control for the last weeks Julie ????


Thanks, Ann!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks for hosting these two weeks Julie. Certainly enjoyed all the discussions, as usual, and finished off the x marks the spot scarf! See you over at Tricia's new link.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Thanks for hosting these two weeks Julie. Certainly enjoyed all the discussions, as usual, and finished off the x marks the spot scarf! See you over at Tricia's new link.


Thanks Caryn!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you, Bev! Have a great family weekend.
> :sm24:


Thanks all. We had a wonderful time with family this weekend. Gorgeous weather-lovely cool down on Sat and Sun. GK's were lots of fun. So MUCH good food. We each took one meal and those traveling, cooked ahead and froze, so there was minimal prep time. DD sent me home with more extra stash yarn. 

DeEtta, love you blanket.

Melanie, I hope you can fix your cutting mistake.

Ann, I hope you can get some of your knitting sold in that shop. That sounds exciting. I think if you get some money for your yarn and hours, you will not be making any profit. But that is probably not a legal description.

Pam, love your top. You look so good in that color. 

Great boat pics, Ronie. 

Thanks, Julie, for hosting these two weeks. I have picked up my Shipwreck Shawl and am determined to not put it down but finish it sometime this fall. My sandshore sweater after a major frogging is well on it's way again and yarn was purchased at my local yarn shop that is closing at a deep discount for another Sandshore. I really like the pattern. I fear the Shetland Shawl sample has gone by the wayside. So many distractions. I have bookmarked the sessions, if I find a time when I want to get back into it again.

Oh, Sue, what an unfortunate adventure. So glad you are safe home now. Thanks Sue-re birds

Tanya, wonderful onions and garlic!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks all. We had a wonderful time with family this weekend. Gorgeous weather-lovely cool down on Sat and Sun. GK's were lots of fun. So MUCH good food. We each took one meal and those traveling, cooked ahead and froze, so there was minimal prep time. DD sent me home with more extra stash yarn.
> 
> DeEtta, love you blanket.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Bev! :sm02:

So glad you had a wonderful weekend. :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks all. We had a wonderful time with family this weekend. Gorgeous weather-lovely cool down on Sat and Sun. GK's were lots of fun. So MUCH good food. We each took one meal and those traveling, cooked ahead and froze, so there was minimal prep time. DD sent me home with more extra stash yarn.
> 
> DeEtta, love you blanket.
> 
> ...


Thank you Bev! I am so glad it was a lovely weekend for you- pity the LYS is closing but good to get discounted yarn.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Julie, I love your new avatar!

P. 66 We are back online! I can't believe how lost we felt without the internet and connections to you all!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Julie, I love your new avatar!
> 
> P. 66 We are back online! I can't believe how lost we felt without the internet and connections to you all!!!


Thank you, Toni- it was suggested to me that I should use that photo, not sure how long I will keep it- I like my photo of Loch Ard. 
It is tough when you lose connection with the internet- like a sort of cabin fever!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, Toni- it was suggested to me that I should use that photo, not sure how long I will keep it- I like my photo of Loch Ard.
> It is tough when you lose connection with the internet- like a sort of cabin fever!


The colors on that shawl are so perfect for you, Julie!!!

It was "cabin fever" and then some!!! :sm06: :sm17:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

annweb said:


> Many thanks for keeping us under control for the last weeks Julie ????


I love it! "Keeping us under control" :sm24:

Thank you, Julie!!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Welcome back, Bev! How fun to be able to add to your stash. :sm17:

Did you catch the WIPs challenge going on during the Olympics over in the Loft? http://www.ravelry.com/groups/knitting-in-the-loft You can get credit for working on them on two different sites. :sm24:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks all. It is good to be back with wonderful memories to recall.

Yes, I saw the challenge, Toni. I will probably not participate as I have more than enough going on on this computer, it is just hard to keep up. I am sure everyone will have fun though.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> The colors on that shawl are so perfect for you, Julie!!!
> 
> It was "cabin fever" and then some!!! :sm06: :sm17:


Thank you, Toni!
We are so fortunate to think of things electrical as our rightful pastime- one good thing NZ has done recently is installing solar power panels for all three atolls in the Tokelau Group. They were going utterly bankrupt trying to run generators on diesel- and shipping is getting very hap hazard.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> I love it! "Keeping us under control" :sm24:
> 
> Thank you, Julie!!!


LOL! :sm24:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, Toni!
> We are so fortunate to think of things electrical as our rightful pastime- one good thing NZ has done recently is installing solar power panels for all three atolls in the Tokelau Group. They were going utterly bankrupt trying to run generators on diesel- and shipping is getting very hap hazard.


We do take it for granted. Do they use wind mills in NZ? They have gotten quite popular around here for electrical power.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> We do take it for granted. Do they use wind mills in NZ? They have gotten quite popular around here for electrical power.


They have a few around further south- I believe they have caused quite some controversy- not sure exactly why- saw lots in Westphalia, Germany, apparently birds can be a bit disoriented by them.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

They are very expensive ($1,000,000 each I'm told) to build, so it takes quite awhile to re-coop that amount. It has been thought that they could be affecting the weather patterns. Oh, well.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> They are very expensive ($1,000,000 each I'm told) to build, so it takes quite awhile to re-coop that amount. It has been thought that they could be affecting the weather patterns. Oh, well.


I find it hard to believe windmills are affecting weather. However, chem trails and other machinations of the military and private corporations that have intentionally been playing with weather for decades is more likely.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> They are very expensive ($1,000,000 each I'm told) to build, so it takes quite awhile to re-coop that amount. It has been thought that they could be affecting the weather patterns. Oh, well.


Most forms of electricity generation are pricey in fact, if only for the damage done in the mining of the coal, which is pretty irreversible, Hydro- electric can destroy whole valleys- we have one on the Clutha River that inundated a lot of history. For instance.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> And here is the last one. :sm02:


All beautiful patterns, Pam and lovely workmanship too.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Just had to finish this blanket this evening. Still have some work to do on reverse side, tiding up yarn ends, but at least it is off the needles. Each square worked from the outside to the center. Each square attached to its neighbor(s); so as it is worked, it just keeps getting larger. Decided to put a garter border on it. Somewhere close to 800 stitches picked up and worked -- just glad to be done with its bulk. Now for maybe a small project.......


Gorgeous, DeEtta.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linda09 said:


> All beautiful patterns, Pam and lovely workmanship too.


Thank you, Linda! :sm02:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> I find it hard to believe windmills are affecting weather. However, chem trails and other machinations of the military and private corporations that have intentionally been playing with weather for decades is more likely.


I really am not sure. They concentrate 60 or more of them in one area and have had more severe storms since then. I think that this is what these thoughts are based on. I saw a tornado, just the other day, that would have been located near one of these windmill sites. It could just be happenstance.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> I really am not sure. They concentrate 60 or more of them in one area and have had more severe storms since then. I think that this is what these thoughts are based on. I saw a tornado, just the other day, that would have been located near one of these windmill sites. It could just be happenstance.


This is not my expertise, but I do know the govt/military along with private industry has been working on manipulating the weather for decades. HAARP was a major military run project. Presumably it is defunct, but I think in name only as other 'projects' are now in place. And chem trails, which are visible seed the atmosphere with heavy metals which fall to earth on us, the land, etc and they do have an impact on the atmosphere; ie, weather. You can read up on these things. As for windmills, might be interesting to see what correlations exist in other windmill regions, both here and in other countries.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

TLL said:


> I really am not sure. They concentrate 60 or more of them in one area and have had more severe storms since then. I think that this is what these thoughts are based on. I saw a tornado, just the other day, that would have been located near one of these windmill sites. It could just be happenstance.


I seriously never even put the two together. Never even occured to me. Just to the west of where I live there are several of the "windmills" for generating electricity. Something to think about.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> I seriously never even put the two together. Never even occured to me. Just to the west of where I live there are several of the "windmills" for generating electricity. Something to think about.


It is an interesting thought. I was so surprised when I looked out my window and saw that tornado to the south of us! The other bunch of windmills near us is to the east. That area got hit hard a few years ago.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Found these 3 articles on wind turbines and affect on weather. These articles cite studies showing a slight change in local temperature due to mixing the different layers of air currents. None of them talk about larger scale effects, which isn't to say that cannot be occurring, too. I included a British newspaper article as often you get different nuances in reporting from different countries which can be very informative. And given the use of wind turbines in Europe, the question is relevant for all our participants here on LP as it will be a global one.

http://www.scientificamerican.com/article/how-wind-turbines-affect-temperature/

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/earth/earthnews/9234715/Wind-farms-can-cause-climate-change-finds-new-study.html

http://www.smithsonianmag.com/science-nature/myth-debunked-wind-farms-dont-alter-climate-180949701/?no-ist


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Got up way too early this a.m., again, and while cool out cleaned off a piece of plywood which now is on top of the woodstove. This is where the garlic will cure this year. Braided the onions that had flexible tops and they look really good. And cut off the dead tops of the shallots which are almost done curing on the dining room table, again on a piece of plywood. I am feeling real proud of this crop of onions this year as I usually don't grow them well. Ain't they beauties?


Fantastic crop, Tanya


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> And here's one more project I was working on over the past couple of months as part of a KAL at one of my LYSs. It was a fun and easy project to knit. The photo was taken last week at our "reveal" party for the wrap-up of the KAL. I'm off today to do a CAL of a Tunisian laceweight shawl. Tunisian crochet is all new to me, so it will be a fun and challenging learning experience. :sm02:


Nice to see you, Pam. Lovely work; your top fits and suits you to perfection.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Beautiful top and model Pam... I also hate my picture taken... but I do understand that we see our flaws where others don't even notice them
> 
> As far as I have learned about copy write laws.. if you make something from a pattern that has a copy write attached to it you cannot sell it.. unless stated by the person who place the copy write on it. But if the pattern says for personal use only then there is a little bit of lea-way there because a person can gift it to someone and if that someone wants to sell it then there isn't a problem... Some designers won't let you give the pattern away or sell the item you made from it and they usually are selling their pattern for a hefty price too... The only way to know for sure is to contact the person who made the pattern.. I have never heard of having to pay royalties to anyone but you never know what will come up around the corner.. I do know that Ravelry had a big stink going on and there is a issue with the patterns being copy wrote(?) but I didn't get into it.. but it must of been a doozie because lots of designers were giving away their patterns... I am sure if Elizabeth would come back in she could clear some things up..
> 
> We went up the river to have a breakfast pic nic and take the dogs for a walk and along came one of our boats!! I got some great shot.. I just hope they are not too tiny...


Great photos, Ronie. What a beautiful place for a picnic at any time of day. :sm02:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Nice to see you, Pam. Lovely work; your top fits and suits you to perfection.


Thank you, Linda! :sm02:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Found these 3 articles on wind turbines and affect on weather. These articles cite studies showing a slight change in local temperature due to mixing the different layers of air currents. None of them talk about larger scale effects, which isn't to say that cannot be occurring, too. I included a British newspaper article as often you get different nuances in reporting from different countries which can be very informative. And given the use of wind turbines in Europe, the question is relevant for all our participants here on LP as it will be a global one.
> 
> http://www.scientificamerican.com/article/how-wind-turbines-affect-temperature/
> 
> ...


Thank you, Tanya. I have quickly read through them and will have to take more time later.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

How are you doing, Linda? I hope your eyes are better.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> How are you doing, Linda? I hope your eyes are better.


I'm fine, thank you, Toni. The eye problem is cataracts and staring at a computer screen doesn't seem to be a good thing. I may not be posting a lot but I am reading everything but in short bursts during the day. I have photos to post ( I know I promised holiday pics) but will have to choose my moment. I have just signed up for your Lace Bingo.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

linda09 said:


> I'm fine, thank you, Toni. The eye problem is cataracts and staring at a computer screen doesn't seem to be a good thing. I may not be posting a lot but I am reading everything but in short bursts during the day. I have photos to post ( I know I promised holiday pics) but will have to choose my moment. I have just signed up for your Lace Bingo.


Bummer, Linda. I can imagine staring at the screen would be hard.

Don't worry about the photos. We will totally enjoy what ever you can share when ever you can share it.

That Lace Bingo is going to be so fun!!! I'm glad you could join in. :sm24:


----------

